# Où l'on reparle de l'iPhone



## trevise (18 Juillet 2006)

Vu ça sur Ratatium :
http://www.ratiatum.com/breve3341_Le_dernier_firmware_de_l_iPod_revele_les_plans_d_Apple.html

Le dernier firmware de l'Ipod revelerait la pésence d'élement suggérant un Iphone avec des fonctions de smartphone. Il y aurait peut être une messagerie instantannée, un clavier, un moteur de recherche... Plus de précisions ches Appleinsider :

http://forums.appleinsider.com/showthread.php?threadid=64885

Bon, ce ne sont que des rumeurs alors ne nous emballons pas.

PS : si le sujet existe déjà (pas vu en cherchant), prière de virer celui là, merci.


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2006)

Ce sera encore plus sympa de reparler _dans_ l'iPhone ... 

Certes oui il y a d'autres sujets. Mais il faut que je cherche ...


----------



## cookie (18 Juillet 2006)

Ca fait presque un an que j'essaye de maintenir en vie mon vieux Sony-Ericsson T100 en attendant l'hypothétique sortie d'un iPhone.Hier, j'ai vu que le prix de vente du Motorola V3i avait diminué à la FNAC, je pensais en acheter un cette semaine et voilà que l'on reparle de l'iPhone. Je vais donc encore attendre  

Il me semble que cette fois, ça semble crédible. Ce ne sont plus des "il parait que" mais bien des éléments concrets. Même s'il ne veulent pas dire grand chose.

Je ne sais pas si la politique de "mystère" d'Apple est une bonne idée. Parce qu'à force, je risque (et je ne serai pas le seul) d'acheter un téléphone une semaine avant là sortie d'un iPhone


----------



## noche84 (18 Juillet 2006)

On est 2... Je me suis fait voler le miens et j'attends avec impatience un iPhone  

D'un autre côté, si il n'y a pas de Keynote à Paris, quand pourrait-il le présenter ? ( car la WWDC n'est pas le lieu pour présenter un produit de ce style ).

Octobre-Novembre peut-être ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait presque un an que j'essaye de maintenir en vie mon vieux Sony-Ericsson T100 en attendant l'hypothétique sortie d'un iPhone.


Tu lui fais du bouche à bouche ? 



			
				noche84 a dit:
			
		

> On est 2... Je me suis fait voler le miens et j'attends avec impatience un iPhone
> 
> D'un autre côté, si il n'y a pas de Keynote à Paris, quand pourrait-il le présenter ? ( car la WWDC n'est pas le lieu pour présenter un produit de ce style ).
> 
> Octobre-Novembre peut-être ?


N'importe quand dans l'année en organisant un Special Event.


----------



## noche84 (19 Juillet 2006)

C'est vrai qu'en y réfléchissant, entre Septembre 2005 et Janvier 2006, il y a eu bcp de special events... Pourquoi pas remettre le couvert cette année ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Parce que  on mise sur Leopard


----------



## lilimac54 (20 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Parce que  on mise sur Leopard



on misait déjà sur tiger


----------



## noche84 (20 Juillet 2006)

Bah oui, "miser sur Leopard" c'est bien beau... Mais il pourrait bien y avoir un special event reservé aux iPods, tout ne va pas tourner autour de Léo... Pas besoin de faire plusieurs présentations du système


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2006)

Un indice supplémentaire


----------



## Max London (27 Juillet 2006)

Ici on parle carrément d'une confirmation.


----------



## Paradise (27 Juillet 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Ici on parle carrément d'une confirmation.




il faut faire gaffe aux sources vraiment certains sites sont à chi** et feraient bien de poster des "vrai" news et pas de la daube pareil les rumeurs comma ca c'est pas beau ca fait mal..  

Bon je vous laisse je vais pleurer dans mon coin Na!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> il faut faire gaffe aux sources vraiment certains sites sont à chi** et feraient bien de poster des "vrai" news et pas de la daube pareil les rumeurs comma ca c'est pas beau ca fait mal..
> 
> Bon je vous laisse je vais pleurer dans mon coin Na!!!!



En tout cas, pour moi, ça ne fait plus aucun doute que l'iPhone va sortir.


----------



## cookie (28 Juillet 2006)

Comme je l'ai dis plus haut, ça fait des mois (si pas plus) que je maintien en vie mon vieux Sony-Ericsson en attendant l'iPhone. Sauf que maintenant il est naze et que j'ai du acheter un nouveau (moto V3i).

Donc je soutiens iDuck, c'est sûre il va bientôt sortir étant donné mon bol légendaire


----------



## Paradise (28 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, pour moi, &#231;a ne fait plus aucun doute que l'iPhone va sortir.




Ha oui pour moi aussi c'est sur j'en bave deja suis deg car j'ai achet&#233; un new tel il y a deux semaines c'est tout


----------



## pim (28 Juillet 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait presque un an que j'essaye de maintenir en vie mon vieux Sony-Ericsson T100 en attendant l'hypothétique sortie d'un iPhone.



Il y a bien des années, j'avais fait la même chose que toi : garder mon vieux portable encore un an, en espérant un iPhone, qui était de plus en plus imminent. Ça oui, un iPhone, avec la facilité d'utilisation du Mac, sans les bugs des portables actuels, j'en ai rêvé ! Pour l'instant, personne ne l'a fait...

Puis j'ai finit par me lasser, et j'ai pris un portable à 1  comme tout le monde chez Carrefour.

Ceci dit, bon courage pour l'attente.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Donc je soutiens iDuck



Merci.   



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Il y a bien des ann&#233;es, j'avais fait la m&#234;me chose que toi : garder mon vieux portable encore un an, en esp&#233;rant un iPhone, qui &#233;tait de plus en plus imminent. &#199;a oui, un iPhone, avec la facilit&#233; d'utilisation du Mac, sans les bugs des portables actuels, j'en ai r&#234;v&#233; ! Pour l'instant, personne ne l'a fait...
> 
> Puis j'ai finit par me lasser, et j'ai pris un portable &#224; 1 &#8364; comme tout le monde chez Carrefour.
> 
> Ceci dit, bon courage pour l'attente.



Il y a bien des ann&#233;s, l'iPhone &#233;tait plus un fantasme de Macuser (comme le PDA Apple) qu'une rumeur cr&#233;dible. Ce qui a chang&#233; la donne et qui fait qu'aujourd'hui, la sortie de l'iPhone est plus que probable -  la question &#233;tant de savoir quand (mais, si vous voulez mon avis, on n'attendra pas 10 ans ) - est le succ&#232;s ph&#233;nom&#233;nal de l'iPod et l'arriv&#233;e de t&#233;l&#233;phones/lecteur MP3.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Juillet 2006)

Maintenant que l'arriv&#233;e de l'iPhone semble (quasiment) in&#233;luctable, une question me taraude : est-ce qu'il risque de n'&#234;tre compatible qu'avec 1 seul op&#233;rateur fran&#231;ais (pour des raisons techniques ou bien d'exclusivit&#233; commerciale), genre orange ou SFR ?
Quelqu'un a une id&#233;e l&#224;-dessus ?
Ca me ferait c**** de r&#233;silier Bouygues juste pour changer de t&#233;l&#233;phone...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que l'arriv&#233;e de l'iPhone semble (quasiment) in&#233;luctable, une question me taraude : est-ce qu'il risque de n'&#234;tre compatible qu'avec 1 seul op&#233;rateur fran&#231;ais (pour des raisons techniques ou bien d'exclusivit&#233; commerciale), genre orange ou SFR ?
> Quelqu'un a une id&#233;e l&#224;-dessus ?
> Ca me ferait c**** de r&#233;silier Bouygues juste pour changer de t&#233;l&#233;phone...



Je ne crois pas qu'il soit dans l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'Apple d'instaurer une exclusvit&#233; avec un op&#233;rateur de t&#233;l&#233;phonie mobile. De m&#234;me qu'il n'aurait pas &#233;t&#233; dans son int&#233;r&#234;t de ne permettre qu'&#224; une seule enseigne (ou aux Apple Center) de vendre des iPod.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas qu'il soit dans l'intérêt d'Apple d'instaurer une exclusvité avec un opérateur de téléphonie mobile. De même qu'il n'aurait pas été dans son intérêt de ne permettre qu'à une seule enseigne (ou aux Apple Center) de vendre des iPod.


Dieu Steve t'entende...


----------



## pim (28 Juillet 2006)

Difficile d'imaginer un t&#233;l&#233;phone actuel qui ne soit pas tri-bande. Donc pas de limitation technique en vue.

En revanche au niveau l'&#233;ventuel acc&#232;s direct &#224; l'iTunes Music Store avec ce potentiel petit bijou, cela sera sans doute bloqu&#233; par les op&#233;rateurs fran&#231;ais qui comptent bien d&#233;velopper leurs propres syst&#232;mes de vente de musique en ligne !


----------



## elfanor (28 Juillet 2006)

il est peut etre la le gros hic avec l'iphone.


comme apple veut toujours correller ses different produit, iphone+ itunes= grosse imcompatibilité avec les operateur francais qui tente d'etablir des music/games/logos/sonneries store partout.

nokia avait voulu lancer ses propres produit pour vendres des jeux. tout les operateur on fait la grosse grimace en france resultat, il y a 3ans, 1 portable sur 3 était de la marque nokia (vendu). et maintenant, 1 portable sur 6 est de la marque nokia.


ésperons que apple saura trouver le juste milieu.


et a mon avis on rejoin ici l'idée de l'éxclusivité car si sfr signe un contrat itunes mobile store... ca peut faire un carton.

oublier bouygue telecom qui a signer des partenariat avec microsoft pour msn messenger.


mathias


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2006)

Coming soon ?


----------



## lilimac54 (31 Juillet 2006)

he ben !!!!! 
si c'est l'ami d'un ami, qui &#224; un ami photographe, qui de que .....
on est quasi s&#251;r !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2006)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> he ben !!!!!
> si c'est l'ami d'un ami, qui à un ami photographe, qui de que .....
> on est quasi sûr !!!!!!



Les amis des amis de mes amis sont mes amis. Ca aussi, c'est quasi sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2006)

et la rumeur de la rumeur de la rumeur de la rumeur propag&#233;e par l'ami d'un ami qui avait un autre ami qui......


----------



## lilimac54 (31 Juillet 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> et la rumeur de la rumeur de la rumeur de la rumeur propagée par l'ami d'un ami qui avait un autre ami qui......




je crois qu'on va l'attendre encore quelques années notre Iphone:sick:  

j'espères me tromper


----------



## fredintosh (31 Juillet 2006)

Vu que l'iPod est concurrenc&#233; par les t&#233;l&#233;phones MP3 d'un c&#244;t&#233;, et bient&#244;t par le Zune Wi-fi d'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, je pense qu'Apple n'a pas le choix, elle doit sortir un "iPod/Phone" (ainsi par ailleurs qu'un vrai iPod vid&#233;o).

Si m&#234;me des gens d'Apple commencent &#224; en parler (Openheimer) &#224; demi-mots, c'est que l'iPhone est probablement dans les tuyaux, et pour tr&#232;s bient&#244;t (la rentr&#233;e ?).

J'esp&#232;re ne pas me tromper.


----------



## Paradise (31 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'espère ne pas me tromper.




+1 je pense aussi qu'apple maintenant n'a plus le choix elle doit le sortir, et vraiment vite


----------



## lilimac54 (31 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> +1 je pense aussi qu'apple maintenant n'a plus le choix elle doit le sortir, et vraiment vite




:rateau: :rateau: :love: :love: 
stop !!!!!! 
je commence à aimer !!!! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> +1 je pense aussi qu'apple maintenant n'a plus le choix elle doit le sortir, et vraiment vite



S'il n'y en a pas avant midi, je change de cr&#232;merie.


----------



## Paradise (1 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> S'il n'y en a pas avant midi, je change de crèmerie.




Bon je vais pas aller jusque là mais presque je vais pas tarder à sortir mon Tatoo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais pas aller jusque là mais presque je vais pas tarder à sortir mon Tatoo



Et moi me mettre aux signaux de fumée.


----------



## tyler_d (1 Août 2006)

sans vouloir casser votre joie, pour cette......... hum, rumeur  , il ne faut pas oublier qu'un téléphone est lié aux opérateurs et à un marché. donc si iphone il y a, je crain qu'il ne soit dispo uniquement qu'aux usa d'abord... mais est ce que dans ce cas, ça ne serait pas le premier produit apple à ne pas etre vendu partout dans le monde ?

ou bien, ils ont tout prévu, et le iphone sera au moins dispo en "téléphone nu" à sa sortie...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> sans vouloir casser votre joie, pour cette......... hum, rumeur  , il ne faut pas oublier qu'un téléphone est lié aux opérateurs et à un marché. donc si iphone il y a, je crain qu'il ne soit dispo uniquement qu'aux usa d'abord... mais est ce que dans ce cas, ça ne serait pas le premier produit apple à ne pas etre vendu partout dans le monde ?
> 
> *ou bien, ils ont tout prévu, et le iphone sera au moins dispo en "téléphone nu" à sa sortie...*



Exactement.


----------



## Max London (1 Août 2006)

Alors on imaginerais quoi?
Un iPhone 30 Go, APN 2 Mpx Tribande?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2006)

Mon gsm m'ayant suivi dans une piscine,  je vais attendre un peu avant d'en acheté un nouveau. 
Il faudrait un iPhone avec wifi pour iTunes et Skype, 30 à 60 Go, Photos 3 million de pixels.

Je rêve, à bon ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mon gsm m'ayant suivi dans une piscine,  je vais attendre un peu avant d'en acheté un nouveau.
> Il faudrait un iPhone avec wifi pour iTunes et Skype, 30 à 60 Go, Photos 3 million de pixels.
> 
> Je rêve, à bon ?



Et étanche visiblement.


----------



## iota (2 Août 2006)

Salut.

De toute fa&#231;on, &#224; chaque approche de Keynote, on y a le droit au retour de la rumeur du lancement de l'iPhone... 

@+
iota


----------



## air (2 Août 2006)

salut tous le monde

J'pense que les operateurs feront surement la gueule, si apple sort un iphone, mais en meme temps peuvent ils r&#233;ellement empecher ca !!??? crosoft va l'faire et faudra bien qu'apple et les autres emboitent le pas ou les devances, si apple sort un iphone/ipod gsm tribande, ils ne peuvent pas emp&#234;cher sa commercialisation.
Ce produit gardera tous les avantage de l'ipod+ceux d'un cellphone...non??? mainant que les operareur bloc l'acces a l'itms, c'est autre chose mais on pourra tjs s'y connecter avec le mac...non!!!???

moi la seul chose que j'espere si un iphone sortait, c'est qu'il soit aussi APN, parce que j'm'en sert sur mon k750i, c'est tout.

qui vivra verra !!!

PS : strat&#233;giquement parlant il vaudrait mieux qu'apple le sorte un peu avant MS!!! ... apple expo paris


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2006)

air a dit:
			
		

> salut tous le monde
> 
> J'pense que les operateurs feront surement la gueule, si apple sort un iphone, mais en meme temps peuvent ils réellement empecher ca !!??? crosoft va l'faire et faudra bien qu'apple et les autres emboitent le pas ou les devances, si apple sort un iphone/ipod gsm tribande, ils ne peuvent pas empêcher sa commercialisation.
> Ce produit gardera tous les avantage de l'ipod+ceux d'un cellphone...non??? mainant que les operareur bloc l'acces a l'itms, c'est autre chose mais on pourra tjs s'y connecter avec le mac...non!!!???
> ...



Moi, le seul truc qui m'intéresse, c'est la fonction lecteur de musique (avec une capacité de stockage conséquente). Le reste (3G, APN - j'en ai déjà un, merci, ...), je m'en fous.


----------



## Paradise (3 Août 2006)

Perso. tout ce que je souhaite c'est qu'il sorte cet iPhone  mais la je le sent pas trop ...


----------



## gto55 (3 Août 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/v/v520U3vS2iI
http://www.generationmp3.com/index.php/2006/08/03/3822-ichat-mobile-le-telephone-mobile-selon-apple-


----------



## tyler_d (3 Août 2006)

horrible !!!

et puis la vidéo, on voit clairement que c'est un fake : pire que les téléphone de démo (avec autocollant à la place de l'écran).

vraiment, apple ne pourait pas sortir un truc aussi moche  (enfin j'espère)


----------



## fredintosh (3 Août 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> et puis la vidéo, on voit clairement que c'est un fake : pire que les téléphone de démo (avec autocollant à la place de l'écran).


Oui, le gars a dû faire mumuse avec sa télécommande de magnétoscope...

Si c'était ça l'iPhone :affraid: , il y aurait une émeute à la Keynote.


----------



## Paradise (3 Août 2006)

Fake... horrible   :sick:

c'est clair grosse baston au keynote...


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2006)

En plus, une seule cam&#233;ra : pas de vid&#233;ophonie 3G ...


----------



## fredintosh (3 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> En plus, une seule caméra : pas de vidéophonie 3G ...


eh oui, la caméra est au verso... Pratique !  Voir ou être vu, faudra choisir !  A moins d'avoir un miroir à portée de main. 

Il a vachement réfléchi à son truc, le faker. :rateau:


----------



## Aenelia (3 Août 2006)

Clair trop laid et peu pratique. Je veux un téléphone à clapet !


----------



## jphg (3 Août 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> Clair trop laid et peu pratique. Je veux un téléphone à clapet !



voui, moi aussi remarque je sais pas  

le fake de là-haut me parait pas trop raté (la piste iChat Mobile me paraît bonne) enfin, j'veux dire, j'me demande la chose suivante : là où Apple a réussit sur l'iPod, c'est l'extrème simplicité de navigation (la mollette), on est tous d'accord. Mais sur un téléphone, ben, faut des touches. (il FAUT des touches, because j'adore les sms  ). Alors la question, c'est de savoir comment Apple va résoudre le design de ces touches vs la mollette (m'est avis qu'elle ne va pas disparaître). 

On voit qu'ils sont sur le point de résoudre la mollette sur un écran vidéo (voir macbrains)
Mais aussi un clavier
Hm je sais pas ce que ça peut donner, composer un sms sur des touches "virtuelles" (sans les "sentir" sous le pouce j'entends)

Ah aussi : dans le genre "mais il est où le disque dur ? - ici [pointe du doigt la base de l'iMac Tournesol]" Apple est très fort qd il s'agit de "planquer" des euh des fonctionalités. Donc je vois : pas de trou pour le son et pour le micro ! héhé

Et puis : j'y crois moyen les charnières moi

Bon.
Sinon, moi j'en veux un aussi fin et beau qu'iPod nano. Et pis je serai content. *
 

---
edit : j'me balade
-> iPhone genre iPod mini, pas mal
-> iPhone genre Alu (pas mal du tout aussi
-> celui-là je le trouve beurk
oké ya trois tonnes d'images sur les iPhone, j'arrête là, back to work.

* edit2 : bah tiens


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2006)

Pour la molette ils pourraient mettre des num&#233;ros dessus, comme sur les tr&#232;s vieux t&#233;l&#233;phone, &#231;a serait amusant &#231;a


----------



## fredintosh (3 Août 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> Hm je sais pas ce que ça peut donner, composer un sms sur des touches "virtuelles" (sans les "sentir" sous le pouce j'entends)


Je viens d'acquérir un GPS Tomtom Rider * (pour les 2 roues) qui possède un écran tactile. On peut taper des mots sans aucun problème, c'est très agréable. Evidemment, il ne faut pas un écran trop minuscule, mais sur le principe, l'absence de "sensation" des touches ne me paraît pas gênante. Je dirais même que ça en devient plus agréable que de taper sur des minuscules touches réelles qui font mal aux doigts.
Cela dit, petite précision : j'ai davantage des doigts de pianiste que des doigts de bûcheron...

_* malheureusement, l'écran tactile est ce qui fonctionne le mieux sur ce Tomtom, j'ai des gros problèmes de réception du signal GPS, mon modèle doit être défectueux...  _


----------



## iota (3 Août 2006)

Salut.

Une id&#233;e sympa, qui reprend le concept de l'&#233;cran tactile (cliquez sur l'image pour en voir plus) :




@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (3 Août 2006)

Ca a le mérite d'être très propre nikel le concept est très bon je trouve mais poil trop grand non..?


----------



## tyler_d (3 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Une idée sympa, qui reprend le concept de l'écran tactile (cliquez sur l'image pour en voir plus) :
> 
> ...



mouais, pas tellement mieux que le premier (niveau design), et puis sympa pour l'autonomie un téléphone uniquement composé d'un écran !


----------



## iota (3 Août 2006)

Deux &#233;crans 
Un classique, comme pour tout t&#233;l&#233;phone moderne, et un second, qui affiche en niveaux de gris le clavier ou la molette (en fonction du mode de fonctionnement choisi) et d&#233;tecte la proximit&#233; des doigts (conform&#233;ment aux derniers brevets d&#233;pos&#233;s par Apple).
Je trouve cette approche originale.

@+
iota


----------



## jphg (3 Août 2006)

Why not. mais pas au point les deux &#233;crans s&#233;par&#233;s je trouve&#8230;

Tomb&#233; l&#224;-dessus.
-> en fait, ouais, on peut imaginer une mollette _sous_ un clavier, soit les deux en surface sensible (la zone sensible change en fonction de l'appli, navigation syst&#232;me ou composition d'un num&#233;ro/message), soit l'un en m&#233;canique (les touches) et l'autre en "sensible" (la mollette).

edit : iota, ok&#8230; mais donc plus de bouton de validation central m&#233;canique ? simplement validation &#224; la frappe sur la surface ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Août 2006)

Faut qu' Apple bouge:

http://www.generation-nt.com/actualites/17356/usa-verizon-ipod-lg-chocolate-apple


----------



## disfortune (3 Août 2006)

Bon moi mon GSM a laché et mon iPod aussi, donc jattends cet iPhone!!!
Je vois bien un truc style sony ericsson K750i au niveau fonctions + une fonction iPod... Et peut-etre de la 3G...
Et un joli design "à la iPod"...


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Faut qu' Apple bouge:
> 
> http://www.generation-nt.com/actualites/17356/usa-verizon-ipod-lg-chocolate-apple


Saligauds de Verizon ... mon chomdu, c'est à cause d'eux : je ne suis pas près de l'oublier ...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (3 Août 2006)

Bang & Olufsen (B&O) ont sorti un gsm, avec un concept se raprochant de l'utilisation de l'iPod.


----------



## La mouette (3 Août 2006)

Oui si tu parles de la " molette ".
En fait le concept était: faire le plus simple et coûteux possible ...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (3 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oui si tu parles de la " molette ".
> En fait le concept &#233;tait: faire le plus simple et co&#251;teux possible ...


Bah oui comme toujours, mais le design je trouve est toujours tr&#232;s classe! Et l'utilisation simple.
L&#224; o&#249; je voulais en venir, c'est qu'il tr&#232;s donc tr&#232;s simple d'utiliser une molette avec un GSM.


----------



## La mouette (3 Août 2006)

Les premiers t&#233;l&#233;phones avaient tous une molette :






Enfin, je dirait il y a quelques temps


----------



## naas (3 Août 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Bang & Olufsen (B&O) ont sorti un gsm, avec un concept se raprochant de l'utilisation de l'iPod.


d'ailleurs ils avaient adopté la roulette en octobre 2003 pour le beocom 1





Il y avait même le choix des couleurs sur le beocom 6000 :love:


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2006)

Je trouve pas &#231;a bien joli, personnellement ...


----------



## La mouette (3 Août 2006)

Comme quoi on ne r&#233;invite rien, on change juste la robe


----------



## naas (3 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi on ne réinvite rien, on change juste la robe


oui réinventer la roue c'est un peu couillon :bebe:  
(pardon je n'ai pas pu m'en empecher :rose:  )


----------



## La mouette (4 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui réinventer la roue c'est un peu couillon :bebe:
> (pardon je n'ai pas pu m'en empecher :rose:  )



En fait j'avais posté la vidéo de l'iPhone...alors bon, :rateau: , fallait bien remplacer...t'as raison c'est couillon ... :bebe:


----------



## jphg (4 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Deux écrans
> Un classique, comme pour tout téléphone moderne, et un second, qui affiche en niveaux de gris le clavier ou la molette (en fonction du mode de fonctionnement choisi) et détecte la proximité des doigts (conformément aux derniers brevets déposés par Apple).



attendez, attendez les p'tits gars, on oublie un truc, lol, c'est que le téléphone, on le met à l'oreille, d'où contact entre la surface sensible-ou tactile- (la mollette ou le clavier virtuels par ex.) et la peau. À moins qu'Apple n'invente un truc qui reconnaisse qu'un doigt est un doigt et pas une oreille

(et puis la désactivation du clavier lors d'un appel, c'est moyen, vu qu'on peut être amené à chercher des trucs ds le tel pendant l'appel)

héhé


----------



## naas (4 Août 2006)

Il existe plusieurs methodes et technologies de detection cf le post dans le fil sur le futur ipod


----------



## jphg (5 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il existe plusieurs methodes et technologies de detection cf le post dans le fil sur le futur ipod



arf, je vais aller voir ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2006)

Moi, je verrai bien un téléphone avec deux parties couliissant l'une sur l'autre (comme certains Samsung entre autres), celle du dessus étant identique au iPod. En plus, fermé, l'iPhone aurait l'air d'un iPod.


----------



## naas (5 Août 2006)

hum pas b&#234;te, en fait il faudrait revenir &#224; la d&#233;finition du produit, de son utilisation et de son prix

1000 chansons cela me parait suffisant pour un iphone


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> hum pas bête, en fait il faudrait revenir à la définition du produit, de son utilisation et de son prix
> 
> 1000 chansons cela me parait suffisant pour un iphone



Je pense qu'un 1 go est le minimum acceptable pour la capacité du disque (plus si affinité ).


----------



## naas (5 Août 2006)

1Go cela corresponds donc &#224; l'&#233;paisseur d'un nano en plus &#224; caser dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone,
faudrait retrouver une page web ou un nano est d&#233;mont&#233; pour visualiser les composants &#224; rajouter


----------



## La mouette (5 Août 2006)

Les Memory Stick Micro ne prennent pas beaucoup de place ... et elle vont jusqu'à 4 Go


----------



## naas (5 Août 2006)

le controleur est integr&#233; dedans je suppose, il faut aussi les codec de lecture


----------



## La mouette (5 Août 2006)

Sony Ericsson dans ses téléphones Walkman, les utilisent ...


----------



## naas (5 Août 2006)

remarque quand tu vois la taille des cartes SD ou XD, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas trop un soucis:






et la xd card




plus d'infos sur les m&#233;moire flash


----------



## jojofk (5 Août 2006)

quid de la photo? l'iphone sans apn d'appoint, c attractif?


----------



## La mouette (5 Août 2006)

Ca va dépendre de la cible que vise Apple.


Si c'est un GSM, Apple va devoir faire un APN de minimum 2 mio pixels ..
Si c'est juste un complément à iChat (VOIP) je vois pas l'intérêt


----------



## naas (5 Août 2006)

s'il pouvaient faire un iphone qui soit wifi coupl&#233; avec des services comme aim cela serait vraiment une r&#233;volution plut&#244;t qu'un nouveau produit, fini les communications payantes &#224; la minute des gsm, il suffit de capter une borne wifi et hop, voip for free :love:  :king:


----------



## jphg (5 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> , il suffit de capter une borne wifi et hop, voip for free



hinhiiin interessant
oui c possible qu'Apple fasse un gd pas, comme lors de la sortie du premier iMac avec un ordi sans lecteur de disquette

un gd pas osé que tout le monde s'acharnera à rattraper


----------



## naas (5 Août 2006)

c'est quoi un gd pas ?


----------



## iota (5 Août 2006)

Salut.



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> il suffit de capter une borne wifi et hop, voip for free :love:  :king:


Encore faut-il que le propriétaire de la borne Wi-Fi accepte de partager sa connexion 

@+
iota


----------



## jphg (5 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi un gd pas ?



ah pardon : "un grand pas". en avant. hop.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (5 Août 2006)

combien de temps il reste avant la keynote ?
(le mec tellement impatient qu'il pas sur que son calcul soit juste)


----------



## La mouette (5 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Encore faut-il que le propriétaire de la borne Wi-Fi accepte de partager sa connexion
> 
> ...



Il y a assez de spot wifi un peu partout pour que cela soit faisable.
De plus cela résoudrait le problème du téléphone en voiture ...


----------



## naas (5 Août 2006)

bon je sais que je r&#234;ve un peu (mais finalement pas trop  ) mais d'un autre cot&#233; skype est bient&#244;t pr&#234;t &#224; lancer le sien
alors pourquoi pas apple ?
mais bon d'un point de vue commercial ipod+tel wifi voip sans gsm... &#231;a sent l'echec commercial a plein nez cf pipin


----------



## La mouette (5 Août 2006)

D'un autre côté, si Apple veut percer dans ce domaine, il lui faudra innover..tout du moins oser, ce que les autres constructeurs n'ont pas encore fait ... pas comme le ROKR :rateau:


----------



## iota (5 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il y a assez de spot wifi un peu partout pour que cela soit faisable.
> De plus cela résoudrait le problème du téléphone en voiture ...


Ouais, mais bon, ça peut (potentiellement) marcher dans les villes en gros...
En plus, va falloir autre chose que du 802.11g si tu veux couvrir les rues (style MIMO, ou le WiMax).

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (5 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mais bon d'un point de vue commercial ipod+tel wifi voip sans gsm...


Pourquoi sans gsm ? L'un n'empêche pas forcément l'autre...


----------



## dandu (5 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les Memory Stick Micro ne prennent pas beaucoup de place ... et elle vont jusqu'à 4 Go



1Go 

C'est les Memory Stick Duo qui font 4Go max pour le moment (et 32Go max en théorie).


----------



## naas (5 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi sans gsm ? L'un n'empêche pas forcément l'autre...


apple a signé des accords avec des gens comme O2 au royaume uni et en irlande, je suppose la même chose en france avec orange (de mémoire) elle profite de ces magasins existants pour agrandir la visibilité de ses produits, ipods surtout, si elle propose un telephone wifi sans gsm, quel est l'intêret pour ces société de laisser apple vendre des telephone wifi qui:
1 ne rapportent rien en terme d'abonnement
2 ouvrent un nouveau marché directement concurentiel des gsm

de plus pour apple, si elle décide de faire un telephone wifi sans gsm, qui va lui acheter ça ?
les geeks ? bon et après ?
personne :rateau:


----------



## naas (5 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais bon, ça peut (potentiellement) marcher dans les villes en gros...
> En plus, va falloir autre chose que du 802.11g si tu veux couvrir les rues (style MIMO, ou le WiMax).
> 
> @+
> iota


genre bibop quoi


----------



## fredintosh (5 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> de plus pour apple, si elle d&#233;cide de faire un telephone wifi sans gsm, qui va lui acheter &#231;a ?
> les geeks ? bon et apr&#232;s ?
> personne :rateau:


Ben, justement, c'est un peu ce que je disais :"Pourquoi sans gsm ?" Tu m'as mal compris. 

Maintenant, c'est clair qu'un t&#233;l&#233;phone hybride gsm/wi-fi pourrait &#234;tre mal re&#231;u par les op&#233;rateurs mobiles... Quoique, sait-on jamais... A voir...


----------



## La mouette (5 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, c'est clair qu'un téléphone hybride gsm/wi-fi *pourrait être mal reçu par les opérateurs mobiles... Quoique, sait-on jamais... A voir...*



On s'en fiche des opérateurs, ils n'ont pas disparu avec Skype et autres, alors ils ne disparaîtront pas avec un mobile de ce genre ..
De toute façon ils gagnent assez d'argent...comme Apple en fait ...


----------



## tyler_d (6 Août 2006)

je vous conseille de t&#233;l&#233;charger le podcast de LCI - Plein &#233;cran sur le world 3 GSM de barcelone, o&#249; sont expos&#233;s les futurs t&#233;l&#233;phones (enfin les journalistes de lci sont ont un peu de retard, certains portables pr&#233;sent&#233;s comme nouveaux sont sortis depuis plusieurs mois....  (les samsung et nokia notemment...))

et surtout quelques portables mp3...

et attention, apple doit se r&#233;veiller et vite sortir cet iphone ou un truc dans le genre, histoire de continuer &#224; vendre des ipods dans 3 ans parce que sinon, quand on voit &#231;a... :

BenQ... (bon ok c'est moche mais...)

http://www.benq-siemens.com/cds/frontdoor/0,2241,hq_en_0_130877_0,00.html

Pantech PG 3600 V (avec la molette de l'ipod !!! )

http://global.pantech.com/curiosity/content_1399.jsp

sinon pour r&#233;agir sur les t&#233;l&#233;phones portable wifi... mis &#224; part la possibilit&#233; de l'utiliser chez soit, c'est vraiment utopique de croire que ces t&#233;l&#233;phones pourront etre utilis&#233;s dehors en Voip... la port&#233; du wifi est quand meme extremment limit&#233;e (je parle des borne des particuliers) et surtout, elles sont les 90% ferm&#233;es....


----------



## fredintosh (6 Août 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> sinon pour réagir sur les téléphones portable wifi... mis à part la possibilité de l'utiliser chez soit, c'est vraiment utopique de croire que ces téléphones pourront etre utilisés dehors en Voip... la porté du wifi est quand meme extremment limitée (je parle des borne des particuliers) et surtout, elles sont les 90% fermées....


Même si la fonction wi-fi d'un téléphone n'était utile qu'en intérieur, ça resterait une fonction intéressante malgré tout. Une alternative, quoi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2006)

Et pour accompagner l'iPhone, je verrai bien une nouvelle version de l'iPod Hi-fi (avec le socle adapt&#233; donc).


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et pour accompagner l'iPhone, je verrai bien une nouvelle version de l'iPod Hi-fi (avec le socle adapté donc).


pour le mode mains libres ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> pour le mode mains libres ?



Non, pour avoir la chaîne hi-fi la plus fun de la planète. Yeah ! :love:


----------



## jphg (10 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et pour accompagner l'iPhone, je verrai bien une nouvelle version de l'iPod Hi-fi (avec le socle adapté donc).



ouais et puis surtout un airport express intégré à l'ipod hifi ! je trouve ça stupide de pas l'avoir déjà fait


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> ouais et puis surtout un airport express intégré à l'ipod hifi ! je trouve ça stupide de pas l'avoir déjà fait



Faut bien que Steve fasse du chiffre


----------



## romain31000 (10 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien que Steve fasse du chiffre


c'est vrai qu'il est payé a la Com, c'est un vrp comme un autre...
parfois les fins de mois sont difficiles...


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2006)

Son modèle chez Disney, c'est l'oncle Picsou


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

Article dans Appleinsider:

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1959


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Article dans Appleinsider:
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1959



Version en Fran&#231;ais, assez approximative (pauvre Steve !    )


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Version en Français, assez approximative (pauvre Steve !    )



Qu'est ce qui est plus difficile ?

Comprendre l'Anglais ou ces traductions ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui est plus difficile ?
> 
> Comprendre l'Anglais ou ces traductions ?


On se demande.


----------



## Piewhy (11 Août 2006)

Article sur lesoir.be


----------



## jphg (11 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui est plus difficile ?
> Comprendre l'Anglais ou ces traductions ?


ptdr !
_"On dit que des conceptions courantes se conforment au modèle intégré d'Apple et accroître le son serré-tricoter les concessions numériques de médias, cette personne supplémentaire."_


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> ptdr !
> _"On dit que des conceptions courantes se conforment au modèle intégré d'Apple et accroître le son serré-tricoter les concessions numériques de médias, cette personne supplémentaire."_



Pas mieux en 4 lettres PTDR  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2006)

Un résumé en Français... et compréhensible !


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

A qui appartient le domaine iPhone.org ????


----------



## noche84 (13 Août 2006)

Le domaine appartient à Apple... Mais pas de crise de nerfs ou de descente d'organes très chers amis car : http://www.igen.fr/fr/actu/3473/


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

Alors, qui se d&#233;voue pour trouver un nouveau nom ?

MacTel ? iTel ? iCom ? PhonePod ? PodCom ? PodTel ?  
&#199;a sonne pas trop bien, tout &#231;a...


----------



## Paradise (13 Août 2006)

pourquoi pas tout simplement le prochain iPod c'est tout un ipod avec une fontion tel...$
pas forcement besoin de l'appeler iPhone


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

Ah oui, vu comme &#231;a, pas b&#234;te...

Du genre, d&#233;clinaison de la gamme :
&#8226; iPod video (ecran large tactile, tout &#231;a...)
&#8226; iPod nano
&#8226; iPod phone (ou quelque chose dans le genre)


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Le domaine appartient à Apple... Mais pas de crise de nerfs ou de descente d'organes très chers amis car : http://www.igen.fr/fr/actu/3473/



Ils vont le racheter  

Sinon iTamTam c'est bien aussi


----------



## lilimac54 (13 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> pas forcement besoin de l'appeler iPhone



ben si on s'était habitué depuis toutes ces années:hein: :rateau: 

ça sonne quand même bien non ??


----------



## Paradise (14 Août 2006)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> ben si on s'était habitué depuis toutes ces années:hein: :rateau:
> 
> ça sonne quand même bien non ??



oui ça sonne bien mais pourquoi apple ne sortirait pas tout simplement un iPod avec fonction tel


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

La moindre des choses, pour un t&#233;l&#233;phone, c'est que &#231;a sonne...


----------



## Paradise (14 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> La moindre des choses, pour un téléphone, c'est que ça sonne...



vraiment pas mal celle là  "pour un dimanche"


----------



## noche84 (14 Août 2006)

Oh l'idée du rachat est plausible... Mais Apple aime que leurs produits ait quelque chose qui rappelle autre chose....... J'explique :

Quand on regard l'iPod, ça ressemble à un haut parler et pourtant c'est tout à fait nouveau. La est le génie d'Apple. Créer un produit nouveau, simple et qui rappelle quelque chose au subconscient.

C'est dur à expliquer mais j'espère que vous aurez compris. Tout ça pour en venir au fait que :

iPod Phone... c'est simple mais iPod est quelque chose de connu... Ca peut aider énormément lors de la commercialisation du produit. iPod c'est connu dans l'inconscient ( et le conscient  ) collectif... iPod phone c'est pas mal

Notez qu'il en va de même pour iPhone qui rappelle l'iPod de par son nom... A voir.

( en fait je tire quelques idées d'un article que j'avais lu à mon examen d'anglais sur le designer des produits Apple )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> pas forcement besoin de l'appeler iPhone


Moi, mon téléphone, je ne l'appelle pas : je le siffle. Et il arrive sur le champ. Ils peuvent faire pareil, non ?


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

Quelques infos:

Mémoire NAND flash


----------



## Xman (24 Août 2006)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> ben si on s'était habitué depuis toutes ces années:hein: :rateau:
> 
> ça sonne quand même bien non ??




Vive l'"iSonne" !!!

   

Outre cette "basse" note d'humour....je l'attends avec impatience.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Quelques infos:
> 
> M&#233;moire NAND flash



J'ai bien lu ? 16/32 Go de capacit&#233; ?   J'esp&#232;re qu'il sera possible d'&#233;tendre la capacit&#233; avec une carte additionnelle. :rose:

Pour le nom, en y r&#233;fl&#233;chissant bien, iPod Phone serait logique. Il y avait d&#233;j&#224; le Shuffle, le Nano, le Vid&#233;o : donc viendrait le Phone.


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien lu ? 16/32 Go de capacité ?   J'espère qu'il sera possible d'étendre la capacité avec une carte additionnelle. :rose:
> 
> Pour le nom, en y réfléchissant bien, iPod Phone serait logique. Il y avait déjà le Shuffle, le Nano, le Vidéo : donc viendrait le Phone.




Tu veux encore plus de mémoire ?
La limite actuelle pour un phone est de 8 Go chez Samsung.. bon c'est un mobile pas un baladeur ...quoique ? ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux encore plus de mémoire ?
> La limite actuelle pour un phone est de 8 Go chez Samsung.. bon c'est un mobile pas un baladeur ...quoique ? ...



Oups ! J'ai confondu gigaoctets et mégaoctets. Bon, j'ai rien dit. :rose:


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2006)

Appleinsider news:

"iPhone is likely to revolutionize the handset industry"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Appleinsider news:
> 
> "iPhone is likely to revolutionize the handset industry"


Ca vous dit une petite traduction de notre ami le traducteur de Google, pour rire ?  

Plus s&#233;rieusement, je l'attends cet iPhone pour changer de mobile (en esp&#233;rant qu'il ne sera pas trop cher pour moi). 
 Allez Steve, l&#226;che-le ton iPhone !


----------



## elfanor (5 Septembre 2006)

sur ce c'est quand le prochain apple event ou il peut y avoir de grosse nouveauté comme l'iphone ou le nouvel ipod?


mathias


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2006)

Franchement ce serait une vraie surprise, s'il était présenté le 12.09

Pour l'iPod cela semble plus probable


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Franchement ce serait une vraie surprise, s'il était présenté le 12.09
> 
> Pour l'iPod cela semble plus probable



+ 1


----------



## elfanor (5 Septembre 2006)

la date tu la sait comment?


mat


----------



## fredintosh (5 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> la date tu la sait comment?
> 
> 
> mat



http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=122220


----------



## Max London (5 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=122220



Hmm, moi le Showtime je le vois plutôt comme annonçant un "grand" produit, comme un iMac 23", avec le HD et tout le tralala (vu que l'Apple Cinema Display 23" est en 1900*1200).


----------



## fredintosh (5 Septembre 2006)

maxlondel a dit:


> Hmm, moi le Showtime je le vois plut&#244;t comme annon&#231;ant un "grand" produit, comme un iMac 23", avec le HD et tout le tralala (vu que l'Apple Cinema Display 23" est en 1900*1200).


Oui, moi aussi, mais c'&#233;tait juste en r&#233;ponse &#224; elfanor qui demandait pourquoi La mouette &#233;voquait cette date du 12 septembre.


----------



## Max London (5 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Oui, moi aussi, mais c'était juste en réponse à elfanor qui demandait pourquoi La mouette évoquait cette date du 12 septembre.



A ton aise


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2006)

Juste pour la frime : SJ commence son "Showtime" par un petit coup de fil &#224; un quelconque manitou d'Apple pr&#233;sent &#224; Paris pour lui dire que &#231;a va commencer (lequel est film&#233; et appara&#238;t en grand sur l'&#233;cran derri&#232;re Stevie).
Bien entendu, chacun tient &#224; la main un iPhone qu'il referme et glisse comme sans y penser dans un &#233;tui de ceinture ...


----------



## elfanor (5 Septembre 2006)

le fait qu'il y a 2 evenements apple au meme moment laisse fortement sous entendre une liaison entre sf et paris. c'est vrai que l'iphone serait attendu comme dit bompi.

en meme temps la venu de la nouvelle generation d'ipod videos me semble trop tot vu que l'on est a 4 mois des gros achat de noel.

l'imac 23" est a mon avis le produit le plus plausible mais apple aime bien dejou&#233; les pronostic.

ya aussi le probleme du shuffle qui reste toujours le produit old school des baladeurs apple...


bref l'evenement on peut le suivre en direct ou?

mathias


----------



## yret (6 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> l'imac 23" est a mon avis le produit le plus plausible mais apple aime bien dejoué les pronostic.
> 
> mathias



oui et non:
oui pour l'iMac mais 24"  
et non pour les pronostics non déjoués :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

Avec l'annonce d'aujourd'hui, je crois de plus en plus à l'iPhone...

Vais mettre une annonce pour mes Sony Ericsson ( je plaisant hein ... )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Avec l'annonce d'aujourd'hui, je crois de plus en plus à l'iPhone...
> 
> Vais mettre une annonce pour mes Sony Ericsson ( je plaisant hein ... )



C'est vrai que tout ça commence à sentir vraiment très bon.  Miam ! :love: 

PS : ayons une pensée pour ce pauvre Zune de Microsoft qui va se faire voler la vedette par l'iPhone. Même pas sorti, déjà aux oubliettes.


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> PS : ayons une pensée pour ce pauvre Zune de Microsoft qui va se faire voler la vedette par l'iPhone. Même pas sorti, déjà aux oubliettes.



Avec tout ce que Microsoft à volé aux autres, ce faire voler la vedette n'est que justice ...

... :bebe:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Avec l'annonce d'aujourd'hui, je crois de plus en plus à l'iPhone...
> 
> (...)



Celui-là?    

Un futur procès en perspective pour Samsung?


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Celui-l&#224;?
> 
> Un futur proc&#232;s en perspective pour Samsung?



:afraid: 

Bill a revendu sa photocopieuse !! 
Depuis qu'il donne dans l'humanitaire, il refile tout aux pays &#233;mergents  

Et depuis que Samsung ne fourni plus les m&#233;moires des Nanos , ils se vengent comme ils peuvent ...:bebe:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> (...)
> Et depuis que Samsung ne fourni plus les mémoires des Nanos , ils se vengent comme ils peuvent ...:bebe:



C'est une possibilité.


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

ça se précise encore un peu plus ...


----------



## cookie (7 Septembre 2006)

C'est étonnant. On a jamais autant parlé de l'iPhone que depuis ces derniers mois et pourtant, on a jamais eu si peu de nouveaux fakes à se mettre sous le dent !!


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

cookie a dit:


> C'est &#233;tonnant. On a jamais autant parl&#233; de l'iPhone que depuis ces derniers mois et pourtant, on a jamais eu si peu de nouveaux fakes &#224; se mettre sous le dent !!



On sera bient&#244;t fix&#233;.

Les d&#233;p&#244;ts de brevets sont, par contre, des faits r&#233;elles ...


----------



## cookie (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Les d&#233;p&#244;ts de brevets sont, par contre, des faits r&#233;elles ...



J'esp&#232;re qu'il n'aura pas le look du dernier brevet que tu nous as montr&#233;  


Je pense qu'Apple va essayer de frapper un grand coup avec son iPhone. Depuis un ans, on parle beaucoup du passage vers Intel mais ils n'ont plus sorti depuis un bon moment un nouveau produit r&#233;volutionnaire (je pense &#224; la sortie de l'iMac, du mac mini,...). S'ils sortent un simple t&#233;l&#233;phone, &#231;a sera dommage.

EDIT : en fait, je pense que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit &#231;a plus haut mais bon... &#231;a doit &#234;tre l'&#226;ge.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On sera bientôt fixé.
> 
> Les dépôts de brevets sont, par contre, des faits réelles ...



On dirait bien effectivement que la fin du suspens est pour bientôt : http://www.igen.fr/fr/actu/3555/


----------



## cookie (7 Septembre 2006)

Ce serai chouette qu'il puisse servir à remplacer l'Apple Remote. Parce que Sailling Clicker c'est bien mais il faut à chaque fois activer le bluetooth (si on ne veut pas user les batteries de son portable).

S'il sert également de gps (comme indiqué dans la dernière news Igénération), j'espère que l'écran sera plus grand que celui du Nano.


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

Comme déjà dit plus haut:

Faut que Apple sorte quelque chose de performant, innovant..car la concurrence est déjà bien implantée ... Nokia, Sony Ericsson, Samsung, LG etc...ont des arguments aussi...

Si Apple veut se battre sur ce terrain, être innovant, on risque d'avoir une belle bête ... sinon c'est le flop ... et ça fait longtemps qu' Apple n'a pas fait un flop...alors ?? 

Wait and see .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2006)

Pensez-vous qu'Apple aura demandé et obtenu des opérateurs de téléphonie qu'ils ne mettent pas leur logo dessus. Sinon, il va être chouette l'iPhone avec un logo Orange (ou SFR ou Bouygues) ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Pensez-vous qu'Apple aura demand&#233; et obtenu des op&#233;rateurs de t&#233;l&#233;phonie qu'ils ne mettent pas leur logo dessus. Sinon, il va &#234;tre chouette l'iPhone avec un logo Orange (ou SFR ou Bouygues) ? :rateau:



Je ne sais pas comment Apple va s'y prendre ..

Qui dit que ce sera un GSM classique ... ?
Avec GPS, PDA ...etc


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment Apple va s'y prendre ..
> 
> Qui dit que ce sera un GSM classique ... ?
> Avec GPS, PDA ...etc



D'accord mais GSM classique ou pas, il fera téléphone portable. Donc il devrait être possible de l'acquérir dans le cadre des programmes de changement de mobile d'Orange et consorts. Enfin, j'espère (j'accumule les points pour). Et là on retombe sur le problème du logo.


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

Ils vont s'associer avec les opérateurs historiques de chaque pays.

En Suisse swisscom propose déjà du Apple, et la possibilité d'acheter des morceaux de musique via leur système click end paye ..

Alors...ils ont déjà des contacts avec les opérateurs.. 

Mais j'espère qu'ils vont exiger de ne pas défigurer la bête


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2006)

C'est quand m&#234;me un pari risqu&#233; (un investissement, disons). Mais s'ils r&#233;ussissent leur coup comme Motorola avec le RazR (+50 M d'unit&#233;s vendues), c'est pas mal.

Mon optimisme m'incline davantage vers un flop : &#231;a fait du bien, un p'tit flop de temps en temps ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> C'est quand m&#234;me un pari risqu&#233; (un investissement, disons). Mais s'ils r&#233;ussissent leur coup comme Motorola avec le RazR (+50 M d'unit&#233;s vendues), c'est pas mal.
> 
> Mon optimisme m'incline davantage vers un flop : &#231;a fait du bien, un p'tit flop de temps en temps ...



Moi, mon pessimisme m'incline davantage vers un top : &#231;a fait du bien un top, plusieurs m&#234;me.


----------



## elfanor (7 Septembre 2006)

bon on peut la suivre ou cette conference?


jespere ke vs avez raisons en tt cas.


jme barre le 23 en 10 jr il seront capable de me le livrer leur iphone?



 mat


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> bon on peut la suivre ou cette conference?
> 
> 
> jespere ke vs avez raisons en tt cas.
> ...



Ptet ke oui ptet ke non


----------



## fredintosh (7 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> bon on peut la suivre ou cette conference?
> 
> 
> jespere ke vs avez raisons en tt cas.
> ...


Si l'iPhone pouvait int&#233;grer un syst&#232;me anti-langage SMS...


La mouette a dit:


> Ptet ke oui ptet ke non


----------



## Gwen (8 Septembre 2006)

Je vois bien Apple autoris&#233; la pose de logo sur son t&#233;l&#233;phone, mais a la condition qu'il soit Blanc 

Le logo Orange en blanc, &#231;a c'est une id&#233;e


----------



## Bionik (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une question de visibilité du produit, c'est sûr que ce serait top un partenariat avec les opérateurs. En même temps, un iPhone vendu seul je préférerais. 
Je pense que les accros de l'iPod (qu'il soit sur PC ou Mac) y préteraient attention. J'ai un pote qui ne veut pas entendre parler de mac (PCiste à fond) mais qui trouve l'iPod cool et qui serait prêt à acheter un iPhone s'il sortait. Si Apple sort un iPhone, c'est cette cible qu'il vont toucher... de mon propore avis.
Mais bon en tant que MacFan, ils ont intérêt à se dépêcher, sinon moins je me prends mon Sony Ericsson M600 BLANC


----------



## elfanor (8 Septembre 2006)

pour info,



bouygues a sorti un partenariat jusqu'en 2009 avec microsoft, je sais de quoi je parle j'ai taffer pour eux et un des dirigant m'a affirmer n'avoir rien entendu a propos d'iphone.

si il y a partenariat en france (ce dont je doute) avec un operateur ca sera avec un operateur exotique car ni sfr ni orange sont pret a refonder tout leur system marketing cherement et durement acquis autour d'apple.

si iphone il y a, la solution la plus simple serait de le sortir sans aucun partenariat un peu comme le motorola razr3. et surtout ne pas faire la meme erreur que nokia lorsqu'ils ont voulu lancer leur politique jeux/musique.

mathias


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2006)

C'est s&#251;r que ce coller la tranche lat&#233;rale d'un pain de savon sur l'oreille, &#231;a pouvait faire bizarre (peut-&#234;tre esp&#233;raient-ils &#234;tre tendance, chez Nokia ...) Ils n'existent plus, ces t&#233;l&#233;phones/pseudo-GB ?

Pour revenir &#224; l'iPhone : on peut supposer qu'il y aura au moins de la musique. D&#233;j&#224;, va falloir pouvoir se connecter ais&#233;ment &#224; l'iTMS [encore que je ne voie pas trop l'int&#233;r&#234;t : il suffit de le faire depuis son PC/Mac].
S'ils veulent diffuser de la video en plus (iTVS), il faut que l'&#233;cran soit large et de bonne qualit&#233;. Pour l'instant, il me semble que les seuls &#233;crans de taille suffisante, ceux des SE P810/P910 et Nokia Communicator, font que le t&#233;l&#233;phone ressemble &#224; une mini-brique.
Donc : sans adopter un &#233;cran nouvelle technologie (machin OLED par exemple), comment garder la ligne ?

Par ailleurs, le t&#233;l&#233;phone devra &#234;tre 3G pour t&#233;l&#233;charger ais&#233;ment (et vite) : dans ce cas, on peut penser que, quel que soit l'op&#233;rateur, Apple est &#224; m&#234;me de cr&#233;er une connexion IP et _banza&#239;_, non ? On imagine la note de t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; la fin du mois.

Ce qui est s&#251;r est que je vais &#224; l'AE avec mon boss et que c'est le moment o&#249; jamais de se faire payer un iPhone ...


----------



## trevise (8 Septembre 2006)

Je verrai bien un partenariat avec Verizon ou un autre aux States, Vodafone ou un autre en Angleterre (ce qui expliquerait la conference du 12 depuis les USA et retransmis à Londres), et rien pour l'instant en Europe (avec toutefois possibilité de l'acheter "libre", sans opérateur).

Cet Iphone ne pourra surement pas être un téléphone comme les autres. Comme l'Ipod avec sa Clicking Wheel, il devra avoir un truc en plus. A votre avis, quel sera ce truc ?


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

trevise a dit:


> Cet Iphone ne pourra surement pas &#234;tre un t&#233;l&#233;phone comme les autres. Comme l'Ipod avec sa Clicking Wheel, il devra avoir un truc en plus. A votre avis, quel sera ce truc ?


Une interaction pouss&#233;e avec l'ordi et le wifi, par exemple...
ou une navigation par &#233;cran tactile...

...ou les deux !


----------



## Paski.pne (8 Septembre 2006)

trevise a dit:


> Cet Iphone ne pourra surement pas être un téléphone comme les autres. Comme l'Ipod avec sa Clicking Wheel, il devra avoir un truc en plus. A votre avis, quel sera ce truc ?


Tiens, voilà le brevet du cadran "tactile" de l'iPhone "façon" Clicking Wheel de l'iPod  :








Comment ça, déjà bu ??? :rateau:


----------



## trevise (8 Septembre 2006)

Il faudrait effectivement qu'Apple nous ponde une interface  révolutionnaire, très simple et très facile à utiliser. Le genre de truc devant lequel on se dit "mais bien sur, pourquoi personne n'y a pensé avant ?"


----------



## cookie (8 Septembre 2006)

trevise a dit:


> Il faudrait effectivement qu'Apple nous ponde une interface  révolutionnaire, très simple et très facile à utiliser. Le genre de truc devant lequel on se dit "mais bien sur, pourquoi personne n'y a pensé avant ?"



Une micro-puce intégrée dans le cerveau qui transmet le nom de la personne que l'on veut appeler au téléphone. Comme ça, plus besoin de clavier


----------



## elfanor (8 Septembre 2006)

nempeche que le cliking the wheel facon old school serait sympa je pense.



mat


----------



## trevise (8 Septembre 2006)

Sauf quand tu te trompes et qu'il faut tout recommencer (comme dans le sketch de Franck Dubosc)


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

Je ne vois pas comment Apple pourrait se passer des opérateurs.
Cette idée me taraude le bulbe depuis un moment ...:rateau: 

A moins qu'ils n'utilisent un système VoIP , qui passe par satellite ...

http://www.wifi-satellite.com/ws/

Faisable ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2006)

trevise a dit:


> Cet Iphone ne pourra surement pas &#234;tre un t&#233;l&#233;phone comme les autres. Comme l'Ipod avec sa Clicking Wheel, il devra avoir un truc en plus. A votre avis, quel sera ce truc ?



Plus de clavier, remplac&#233; par une commande vocale. Toutefois, si la langue de Shakespeare vous est totalement &#233;trang&#232;re, vous devrez acheter un dico fran&#231;ais/anglais car il faudra lui causer british au loustic, sinon il ne captera que dalle (vu qu'Apple est f&#226;ch&#233; avec la localisation de la reconnaissance vocale ).  



La mouette a dit:


> Je ne vois pas comment Apple pourrait se passer des op&#233;rateurs.
> Cette id&#233;e me taraude le bulbe depuis un moment ...:rateau:
> 
> A moins qu'ils n'utilisent un syst&#232;me VoIP , qui passe par satellite ...
> ...


Moi non plus. A moins qu'Apple se lance en m&#234;me temps dans la fourniture d'abonnements t&#233;l&#233;phoniques, seul ou en partenariat avec un op&#233;rateur (comme M6, la Fnac,...).


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (8 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je ne vois pas comment Apple pourrait se passer des opérateurs.
> Cette idée me taraude le bulbe depuis un moment ...:rateau:
> 
> A moins qu'ils n'utilisent un système VoIP , qui passe par satellite ...
> ...



Je ne vois pas en quoi vendre une "appareil" devrait obligatoirement se faire via/en partenariat avec un opérateur. Tu retires ta carte SIM et te la mets dans l'iphone...point barre. 

Le seul "hic", ce serait le réseau de distribution. Mais il y a les boutiques apple et les applestores.

le "bundle" abonnement+portable à bon prix disparaissant, mais entre nous, ce serait  "du apple au rabais" ça....pas digne de notre standing, voyons....


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

Je ne parle pas du réseau de distribution, mais la possibilité de téléphoner. Sans les réseaux opérateurs je vois pas comment, mise à part par VoIP ..


----------



## Xman (8 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Une interaction poussée avec l'ordi et le wifi



C'est exactement la direction que prennent certains opérateurs "Orange" ou dans son évolution le portable fonctionnerait sous un opérateur en extérieur et qui passerait en Wi-fi dès lors que l'on se raproche de sa borne... IP + opérateur.


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (8 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je ne parle pas du réseau de distribution, mais la possibilité de téléphoner. Sans les réseaux opérateurs je vois pas comment, mise à part par VoIP ..



Mais je ne comprends toujours pas ton soucis...

Selon moi:
Si tu achètes l'abonnement de tel ou tel opérateur, ce dernier s'en fout de quel appareil tu appeles. Le téléphone estampillé de l'opérateur n'est que le produit d'appel de l'abonnement...C'est ce dernier qui les intéresse.

Non?


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:


> Mais je ne comprends toujours pas ton soucis...
> 
> Selon moi:
> Si tu achètes l'abonnement de tel ou tel opérateur, ce dernier s'en fout de quel appareil tu appeles. Le téléphone estampillé de l'opérateur n'est que le produit d'appel de l'abonnement...C'est ce dernier qui les intéresse.
> ...



La confusion vient de là : certains téléphones fournis avec l'abonnement sont bridés, et ne peuvent accueillir que la carte à puce de l'opérateur d'origine.
Mais si le téléphone est vendu seul, je ne vois pas non plus le problème.


----------



## cookie (8 Septembre 2006)

En Belgique, le problème ne se pose pas. Il n'y a pas de téléphones bridés. (enfin, à ma connaissance).

Moi non plus je ne vois pas où est le problème. Si Apple sort un téléphone, pourquoi il ne feraient pas comme tous les autres constructeurs de mobiles. Un téléphone où mettre une carte d'un opérateur au choix.

Dans le cas des téléphones bridés, je suppose que c'est la même chose sauf qu'il ne fonctionnerait qu'avec tel ou tel opérateur. Voilà tout.
Enfin, j'avoue que je ne sais pas trop en quoi consiste le bridage d'un téléphone.


----------



## ExitToShell (8 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Si les spécifications du iPhone sont bien ce que dit la rumeur ont va pouvoir se l'offrir gratuitement en achetant aujourd'hui 8 septembre un lot d' actions Apple et en le revendant le 13.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

ExitToShell a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Si les spécifications du iPhone sont bien ce que dit la rumeur ont va pouvoir se l'offrir gratuitement en achetant aujourd'hui 8 septembre un lot d' actions Apple et en le revendant le 13.



   
Pour ton premier message, tu commences fort ! :love:


----------



## ExitToShell (8 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pour ton premier message, tu commences fort ! :love:




Merci pour l' acceuil, mais j'étais à bonne école, ça fait longtemps que je vous lis.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

De quoi patienter r&#234;ver un peu.


----------



## soget (8 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Nouveau dépot de brevet pour Apple.
iPhone, iPod ???


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> De quoi patienter rêver un peu.



Ce sont les schémas postés plus haut


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce sont les sch&#233;mas post&#233;s plus haut



Oui, je sais, mais l&#224;, l'article est en fran&#231;ais !  

Alors, en voici encore un peu plus.  A lire absolument.

C'est tout simplement *G&#201;NIAL*.


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci, c'est génial effectivement ...
Bon sang si c'est ça ils vont faire fort :love:


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Merci, c'est génial effectivement ...
> Bon sang si c'est ça ils vont faire fort :love:



Ouais, le Zune pourra servir cale sous la table.


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ouais, le Zune pourra servir cale sous la table.



T'es m&#233;chant avec la table


----------



## Paski.pne (8 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ouais, le Zune pourra servir cale sous la table.


*Citation du jour :*
"Heu... Zune ai rien compris à ce qui m'arrive"
_Bill Gates le jour de la présentation du nouvel iPod_


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

Non seulement si Apple r&#233;aliser ce... truc, elle prend 10 longueurs d'avance sur ses concurrents  de balladeurs et de t&#233;l&#233;phones (et de tout objet &#233;lectronique avec des boutons), mais en plus, cette fois, il semble qu'elle se soit blind&#233;e de brevets pour ne pas se faire copier, ou bien pour pouvoir monnayer son concept. :love:
Pourvu que &#231;a vienne vite, il y a urgence !


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

Il risque d'y avoir des déçus si c'est pas présenté le 12 ....


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il risque d'y avoir des déçus si c'est pas présenté le 12 ....



J'ai déjà acheté mon stock de mouchoirs.


----------



## ExitToShell (8 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Oui, je sais, mais là, l'article est en français !
> 
> Alors, en voici encore un peu plus.  A lire absolument.
> 
> C'est tout simplement *GÉNIAL*.


À lire la description:
<sic>Un objet qui répondrait à la façon dont vous le tenez, dont linterface serait totalement dynamique et multiforme. Sans présager quil sagit du fameux iPhone, on entrevoit tout le potentiel dun tel objet.</sic>
ne sagirait il pas tout simplement d'une iFemme ?


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

J'en connais un qui va pas tarder &#224; aller poster au bar d&#232;s qu'il aura assez de messages pour y avoir droit...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il risque d'y avoir des d&#233;&#231;us si c'est pas pr&#233;sent&#233; le 12 ....



C'est s&#251;r. Mais ce n'est pas grave. Car &#231;a pourra &#234;tre le 19, le 26, le 3 octobre, le 10, ....  

J'adore la nouvelle communication d'Apple ! :love:


----------



## Aenelia (9 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'ai déjà acheté mon stock de mouchoirs.



Et moi donc  J'en ai tjrs des tonnes en réserve.
En plus, j'aimerai bien changer, mon Sony Ericsson V800 commence a déconner niveau touches.


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2006)

Le 12, je ne vois pas trop l'iPhone ... Plut&#244;t l'iPod video. L'iPhone serait bien dans un "one thing ..." deux-trois semaines apr&#232;s.
Car, cela ne vous para&#238;t-il pas un peu trop ambitieux de pr&#233;senter un iPhone/iPDA/iVPod + l'iTVS dans le m&#234;me temps.

Si l'iPhone est une _vraie_ r&#233;volution, il faut bien qu'il paraisse tel et non un simple appendice mat&#233;riel de l'iTVS.

Autre point : dans un iPhone, forc&#233;ment multimedia (&#231;a, &#231;a semble acquis), jugez-vous n&#233;cessaire d'avoir un APN ? Genre 2M Pixel mini ?


----------



## elfanor (9 Septembre 2006)

plus ke 2 mpixel,


un 3mpixel serait bien et fort utile

mat


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Septembre 2006)

Bon si c'est pas iPhone &#231;a sera quoi? iPhod? iPone?


----------



## La mouette (9 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Autre point : dans un iPhone, forcément multimedia (ça, ça semble acquis), jugez-vous nécessaire d'avoir un APN ? Genre 2M Pixel mini ?



Pas indispensable en soit, mais indispensable pour le marché, les consommateurs ce sont habitués à avoir ces APN avec leur mobile.


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2006)

Je pose la question car, sur les autres t&#233;l&#233;phones, j'aime bien avoir un APN. Mais sur l'iPhone, je m'en fiche un peu. Les autres fonctionnalit&#233;s (DD 60 GB, Wifi, Video, 3G et tout le toutim, dans un cm d'&#233;paisseur  ) me suffisent  !


----------



## La mouette (9 Septembre 2006)

Moi aussi, mais si c'est aussi révolutionnaire que le laisse entendre la rumeur, autant tout avoir..

Enfin, je vais attendre le 12 pour tout ça ...:love:


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Oui, je sais, mais là, l'article est en français !
> 
> Alors, en voici encore un peu plus.  A lire absolument.
> 
> C'est tout simplement *GÉNIAL*.


Je repensais à ça. Ne croyez-vous pas que c'est presque trop révolutionnaire (si ça se réalise) et qu'il va falloir du temps pour l'utilisateur d'intégrer ce genre d'évolution. Un risque de flop parce que trop en avance ???

Je m'explique, ce brevet laisse entendre que l'on va voir arriver des objets à la surface complètement lisse, dont les boutons seront virtuels. Plus besoin d'enfoncer une touche, la simple présence du doigt suffisant (les écrans tactiles le font déjà, mais là on ne parle même plus de l'écran, mais de tout l'objet). L'habitude de l'utilisateur d'aujourd'hui fait que la sensation d'enfoncement de la touche (et même le bruit que fait un clavier) lui confirme que son geste à fonctionné, que son action a été validée. Ici, rien de tout ça, le touché ne permet pas de ressentir la "validation" (et aucun bruit, bien sûr). L'iPod a certes ouvert la voie avec sa Clicking Whel, mais il y a encore le clic.

Cela ne va-t-il pas être trop différent comme contact ? Cette perte de repère ne risque-t-elle pas finalement d'effrayer l'utilisateur ? De rendre l'objet presque anti-ergonomique pour nos habitudes actuelles ?

Je sais, je m'en pose de ces questions.... :rateau: :rose:  

En tout cas, je suis très impatient de voir ça. Même si ce n'est pas le 12


----------



## fredintosh (9 Septembre 2006)

Personnellement, je ne m'inqui&#232;te pas pour &#231;a. Par contre, ce qui risque d'arriver, c'est qu'Apple ne mette pas toutes les nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s d'un coup, histoire d'avoir de quoi alimenter en nouveaut&#233;s les prochains mois ou prochaines ann&#233;es.

S'ils mettent tout d'un seul coup, que va-t-il leur rester &#224; inventer apr&#232;s ?


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> S'ils mettent tout d'un seul coup, que va-t-il leur rester à inventer après ?


L'eau chaude ? Ah non, ça c'est Microsoft qui s'y colle. :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (9 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> L'eau chaude ? Ah non, ça c'est Microsoft qui s'y colle. :rateau:



 Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin de 10 cartouches pour "tuer" un adversaire, une seule peut suffire.

Si Apple a des munitions en réserve, elle va sans doute les économiser en gérant soigneusement sa longueur d'avance.


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin de 10 cartouches pour "tuer" un adversaire, une seule peut suffire.
> 
> Si Apple a des munitions en réserve, elle va sans doute les économiser en gérant soigneusement sa longueur d'avance.


Bien entendu.

Mais je pense aussi au fait que le "tout différent" d'un coup n'est pas facile à faire entrer dans les murs et donc à commercialiser avec succès. On peut facilement imaginer qu'avec une telle technologie naisse un clavier lisse (fini les touches). Super, c'en est fini des miettes qui s'insinuent partout et quit pourrissent les claviers (de portable ou de bureau) !!! Mais quid de la sensation de la "frappe" (il faudra revoir notre vocabulaire) pour la personne qui écrit ?


----------



## fredintosh (9 Septembre 2006)

Autant je ne m'imagine pas jouer du piano avec un &#233;cran tactile, autant pour un clavier d'ordinateur, cela me choque moins : le fait que les lettres apparaissent au fur et &#224; mesure de la frappe peut suffire &#224; la sensation de frappe. Avec un peu d'habitude, &#231;a peut m&#234;me devenir tr&#232;s agr&#233;able et tr&#232;s fluide &#224; l'utilisation.

Le clavier de mon MacBook est d&#233;j&#224; assez plat. Au d&#233;but, &#231;a me choquait, mais maintenant, c'est le contraire, c'est losque j'&#233;cris sur mon iMac que je trouve les touches du clavier terriblement hautes et lourdes. Peut-&#234;tre que les enfants qui naissent aujourd'hui seront &#233;tonn&#233;s d'apprendre dans 10 ans qu'autrefois, on &#233;crivait avec des claviers &#224; touches. 

Mais de toutes fa&#231;ons, on parle ici de l'iPhone, et dans ce cadre, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui emp&#234;cherait de s'adapter facilement &#224; un &#233;cran tout tactile, &#224; condition qu'il soit au point.


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Autant je ne m'imagine pas jouer du piano avec un &#233;cran tactile, autant pour un clavier d'ordinateur, cela me choque moins : le fait que les lettres apparaissent au fur et &#224; mesure de la frappe peut suffire &#224; la sensation de frappe. Avec un peu d'habitude, &#231;a peut m&#234;me devenir tr&#232;s agr&#233;able et tr&#232;s fluide &#224; l'utilisation.


Je plussoie, mais j'imagine assez bien l'int&#233;gration d'un son syst&#232;me accompagnant la "frappe" histoire de garder des rep&#232;res.


fredintosh a dit:


> Le clavier de mon MacBook est d&#233;j&#224; assez plat. Au d&#233;but, &#231;a me choquait, mais maintenant, c'est le contraire, c'est losque j'&#233;cris sur mon iMac que je trouve les touches du clavier terriblement hautes et lourdes.


Je pensais justement aux cris d'orfraie qui ont accompagn&#233; la pr&#233;sentation du MacBook &#224; la vue du clavier. Je n'ose imaginer ce qu'il en sera avec un clavier lisse et ce m&#234;me si je suis pour ma part convaincu de la viabilit&#233; d'un tel syst&#232;me.


fredintosh a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre que les enfants qui naissent aujourd'hui seront &#233;tonn&#233;s d'apprendre dans 10 ans qu'autrefois, on &#233;crivait avec des claviers &#224; touches.


Pour quelle bande de vieux cons on passera &#224; ce moment-l&#224;  


fredintosh a dit:


> Mais de toutes fa&#231;ons, on parle ici de l'iPhone, et dans ce cadre, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui emp&#234;cherait de s'adapter facilement &#224; un &#233;cran tout tactile, &#224; condition qu'il soit au point.


Certes, pour un iPhone cela semble tout &#224; fait r&#233;alisable et r&#233;aliste au niveau emploi. Mais comme le brevet d&#233;passe ce cadre... Je me suis permis cette digression


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Septembre 2006)

C'est sur que tous ces brevets sont peut &#234;tre d&#233;pos&#233;s pour plutard pour &#233;viter de d&#233;voiller les produits en montrant les brevets juste avant la sortie


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Pour quelle bande de vieux cons on passera à ce moment-là


Bah ! Quoi qu'on fasse, on finit par passer pour un vieux con. C'est de passer pour un jeune con qui, éventuellement, peut vexer ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Le 12, je ne vois pas trop l'iPhone ... Plut&#244;t l'iPod video. L'iPhone serait bien dans un "one thing ..." deux-trois semaines apr&#232;s.
> Car, cela ne vous para&#238;t-il pas un peu trop ambitieux de pr&#233;senter un iPhone/iPDA/iVPod + l'iTVS dans le m&#234;me temps.
> 
> Si l'iPhone est une _vraie_ r&#233;volution, il faut bien qu'il paraisse tel et non un simple appendice mat&#233;riel de l'iTVS.
> ...


Pas faux. L'iPhone aura peut-&#234;tre droit &#224; un Special Event pour lui tout seul (le veinard ! ) vu que c'est un produit totalement nouveau dans la gamme Apple.  



La mouette a dit:


> Moi aussi, mais si c'est aussi r&#233;volutionnaire que le laisse entendre la rumeur, autant tout avoir..
> 
> Enfin, je vais attendre le 12 pour tout &#231;a ...:love:


Ou le 19, le 26, le 3 octobre, le 10,...    


Et sinon, pour le prix, bien que ce soit diffcile &#224; &#233;valuer sans vraiment conna&#238;tre les caract&#233;ristiques de l'engin, vous le situeriez &#224; combien (prix du mod&#232;le le moins cher) ? Personnellement, je ne l'imagine pas &#224; moins de 300 euros (surtout si, comme le laisse entendre la rumeur, il est dot&#233; d'un disque de 8 Go minimum).


----------



## fredintosh (10 Septembre 2006)

Difficile &#224; dire... &#199;a d&#233;pend vraiment des "options" (APN, vid&#233;o, PDA...).
Donc, de 200 euros &#224; ... 500 euros.


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

AppleInsider

Apple pourrait en vendre 12 millions d'unités ...


----------



## fredintosh (11 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> AppleInsider
> 
> Apple pourrait en vendre 12 millions d'unités ...


T'es fou ? Qu'est-ce que tu vas faire avec 12 millions d'iPhones ?


----------



## Warflo (11 Septembre 2006)

Il pourrait commencer par m'en donner 2 ou 3


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> AppleInsider
> 
> Apple pourrait en vendre 12 millions d'unités ...



Qu'ils le sortent et après on verra.


----------



## 222diablo222 (11 Septembre 2006)

Ils sont forts, ils arrivent &#224; pr&#233;voir le nombre de ventes d'un objet qui n'est pas encore en vente et peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me pas en fabrication


----------



## cookie (12 Septembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Ils sont forts, ils arrivent à prévoir le nombre de ventes d'un objet qui n'est pas encore en vente et peut-être même pas en fabrication



Ou qui ne sortira peut-être même jamais.
Ca veut dire qu'il y aura 12 millions de personnes sans téléphone portable ?


----------



## lausoda (12 Septembre 2006)

Ce matin, quelques pages spéciales Apple Expo dans le 20 minutes avec en une une photo d'un iPhone sans plus de précision, ni de légende.

J'imagine que c'est un fake sorti de n'importe quel site de montages mais en tout cas c'est joli.


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

Il n'y aura pas d'iPhone aujourd'hui...


----------



## fredintosh (12 Septembre 2006)

lausoda a dit:


> Ce matin, quelques pages spéciales Apple Expo dans le 20 minutes avec en une une photo d'un iPhone sans plus de précision, ni de légende.
> 
> J'imagine que c'est un fake sorti de n'importe quel site de montages mais en tout cas c'est joli.


Ben dis-donc, ça c'est du journalisme. :mouais:


----------



## antibo (12 Septembre 2006)

lausoda a dit:


> Ce matin, quelques pages spéciales Apple Expo dans le 20 minutes avec en une une photo d'un iPhone sans plus de précision, ni de légende.
> 
> J'imagine que c'est un fake sorti de n'importe quel site de montages mais en tout cas c'est joli.



Un ptit scan ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

antibo a dit:


> Un ptit scan ?


 
oui, ça ne serait pas mal


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

antibo a dit:


> Un ptit scan ?





bouhbouh a dit:


> oui, ça ne serait pas mal



Un petit tour du coté des News


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

C'EST QUOI  ce delire?


20 minutes y le presentes comme si c'etait vrai????

c'est dingue que des journeaux disent ca alor qu'ils n'en savent rien!!!




comment ils ont eu l'info ses journalistes????

je comprend plus rien.


mat


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> C'EST QUOI  ce delire?
> 
> 
> 20 minutes y le presentes comme si c'etait vrai????
> ...



Jusqu'à aujourd'hui tu prenais tout ce que tu lisais dans les journaux pour parole d'évangile ?


----------



## cookie (12 Septembre 2006)

Soit c'est le vrais et ils vont se faire tuer par Apple pour l'avoir dévoilé trop tôt.
Soit c'est un fake et ils vont se faire tuer par Apple parce que je ne pense pas que ce soit très légal ce genre de publication (utilisation du logo d'Apple, faut copyright,...).

Bref, j'espère que ce journal a les reins solides parce qu'ils vont en prendre plein la tronche dans les jours à venir :d


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

cookie a dit:


> Soit c'est le vrais et ils vont se faire tuer par Apple pour l'avoir dévoilé trop tôt.
> Soit c'est un fake et ils vont se faire tuer par Apple parce que je ne pense pas que ce soit très légal ce genre de publication (utilisation du logo d'Apple, faut copyright,...).
> 
> Bref, j'espère que ce journal a les reins solides parce qu'ils vont en prendre plein la tronche dans les jours à venir :d



Soit c'est du teasing ...


----------



## Alex6 (12 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il n'y aura pas d'iPhone aujourd'hui...



Pour quelle raison ?

En tout cas je trouve que l'image publiée par 20 minutes ne fais pas trop fake !


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2006)

Pas vilain du tout, le NanoPhone.
Pour ceux demandant un scan, rappelons que 20minutes peut &#234;tre t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; en PDF gartuitement (&#233;videmment).


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

j'espere qu'il vont se faire tuer par apple ces crretins!


mat


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

les fake rendent les enfants joyeux et les grands enfants r&#233;veurs ou rageurs (au choix)


----------



## figue (12 Septembre 2006)

Faut attendre la keynote de 19h pour connaitre les nouveautés ou elles seront divulguées avant ?  

Un truc pratique que je n'ai trouvé encore sur aucun téléphone, la plupart ont la fonction agenda et la fonction mémo vocale ou dictaphone. Pourquoi ne pas associer les deux. L'idée est d'enregistrer un rdv ou une alarme au clavier (c rapide) et d'enregistrer une note vocale attachée. Genre on programme une alarme pour 18h50 et l'alarme lit l'enregistrement "foncer sur la keynote, puis sur applestore avec la carte bleue"  

A+
Pfff. faut tout faire soit même...:rose:


----------



## Nicky Larson (12 Septembre 2006)

L'image du 20 minutes est un fake, pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il ne semble pas possible d'ouvrir l'iphone. Comment met on la carte SIM du coup ?

(A moins que se soit la fente sur le coté). Mais dans ce cas, on se retrouve dans l'incapacité de changer la batterie comme tout portable digne de ce nom.


----------



## Aenelia (12 Septembre 2006)

Y'a cette image qui tourne :







Source : http://www.canardplus.com/

La face arri&#232;re est pas top contrairement au devant


----------



## vonstroheim2 (12 Septembre 2006)

Il y aurait eu une une embrouille de dates entre 20mn et Apple ?


----------



## soget (12 Septembre 2006)

Quelques fake ici


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

on est a cour d'info, quelqun a t'il appel,ler 20 minutes paris?


mat


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Gros fake le iPhone de 20mn voir l&#224;.
http://www.happle.org/divers/iphone.php


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est un fake... Il est ou le haut-parleur ? Sous l'écran ? Ou alors on est obligé de mettre le casque ? Pas pratique dans ce cas...


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Septembre 2006)

cookie a dit:


> Soit c'est le vrais et ils vont se faire tuer par Apple pour l'avoir dévoilé trop tôt.
> Soit c'est un fake et ils vont se faire tuer par Apple parce que je ne pense pas que ce soit très légal ce genre de publication (utilisation du logo d'Apple, faut copyright,...).
> 
> Bref, j'espère que ce journal a les reins solides parce qu'ils vont en prendre plein la tronche dans les jours à venir :d



Et si c'était tout simplement en accord avec Apple pour détourner l'attention et nous faire un peu plus mariner en attendant ce soir...


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Et si c'était tout simplement en accord avec Apple pour détourner l'attention et nous faire un peu plus mariner en attendant ce soir...





chandler_jf a dit:


> Soit c'est du teasing ...



....


----------



## Bionik (12 Septembre 2006)

La course aux Fakes est ouvertes... petite parenth&#232;se enchant&#233;e...


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

j'aime me mettre des fake sous la dents, meme si visiblement pas d'iphone pour ce soir selon la mouette et d'autre...


mat:mouais:


----------



## yret (12 Septembre 2006)

Bionik a dit:


> La course aux Fakes est ouvertes... petite parenthèse enchantée...



dommage, celui-ci me plaît beaucoup !


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (12 Septembre 2006)

Je dois dire que je serrais vite dans les 12 millions de vendu avec un engin comme ça.

On va attendre jusqu'à janvier  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## cookie (12 Septembre 2006)

Et voilà, la conférence est terminée. Pas d'iPone


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Septembre 2006)

C'&#233;tait sur, il faut attendre le "TelTime"


----------



## Max London (13 Septembre 2006)

Allez encore un peu de patience les gars 
Le prochain évenement c'est quand?  En novembre?  Janvier?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2006)

Mardi prochain ? Celui d'àprès ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2006)

Certains ont vu l'iPhone dans iTunes 7

Macshrine.com


----------



## Bionik (14 Septembre 2006)

Voilà ce que je lis ce matin sur Mac4Ever :afraid::afraid: !!!

" _Décidemment aucune lessive ne semble capable d'éliminer cette tache, pardon cette rumeur, selon laquelle Apple sortirait un iPhone.

En effet, lorsque l'on regarde dans les sources du logiciel nous découvrons certaines choses, comme par exemple:

*« *"4301.045" = "Souhaitez-vous vraiment ne pas gérer manuellement la musique et les clips vidéo de votre téléphone portable ? Tous les éléments présents sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » seront remplacés par des éléments de votre bibliothèque iTunes.";

"4301.053" = "Le téléphone portable « ^1 » contient de nouveaux mémos vocaux. Souhaitez-vous les déplacer vers votre bibliothèque iTunes ?";
"4301.054" = "Transfert de mémos vocaux vers votre bibliothèque iTunes en cours";

"4301.058" = "Vous pouvez choisir les podcasts spécifiques à synchroniser sur ce téléphone portable dans longlet Podcasts des préférences téléphone portable.";

"4301.071" = "Souhaitez-vous quiTunes supprime suffisamment de photos et dalbums sur le téléphone portable afin de libérer de lespace disque pour les morceaux ?";
"4301.072" = "iTunes ne peut pas synchroniser les photos sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » car les albums sélectionnés pour la synchronisation ont tous disparu.";

"4301.088" = "iTunes ne parvient pas à trouver une application photo prise en charge. Allez à longlet Photos des préférences téléphone portable pour modifier vos options de synchronisation des photos.";* »*

Attention énorme!:

*« *"4301.093" = "iTunes ne peut pas synchroniser les photos sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » car votre photothèque Aperture est introuvable. Ouvrez la fenêtre des préférences dAperture et activez la préférence de partage des aperçus avec dautres applications.";* »*

Encore plus gros!

*« *"4301.107" = "Transmission des données des séances dentraînement à nikeplus.com en cours";
"4301.108" = "Téléchargement du kit vocal Nike + iPod en cours";
"4301.109" = "Installation du kit vocal Nike + iPod en cours";* »*

N'en jetez plus!

*« *"4301.123" = "Souhaitez-vous vraiment synchroniser les émissions de télévision ? Toutes les émissions de télévision présentes sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » seront remplacées par celles de votre bibliothèque iTunes.";
"4301.124" = "Souhaitez-vous vraiment synchroniser les émissions de télévlsion ? Tous le contenu présent sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » sera supprimé et remplacé par les émissions de télévision de votre bibliothèque iTunes.";

"4301.125" = "Souhaitez-vous vraiment synchroniser les films ? Tous les films présents sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » seront remplacés par ceux de votre bibliothèque iTunes.";
"4301.126" = "Souhaitez-vous vraiment synchroniser les films ? Tous le contenu présent sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » sera supprimé et remplacé par les films de votre bibliothèque iTunes.";

"4301.136" = "Souhaitez-vous vraiment synchroniser les jeux ? Tous les jeux présents sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » seront remplacés par ceux de votre ordinateur.";
"4301.137" = "Mise à jour des jeux sur « ^1 » en cours";
"4301.138" = "Certains jeux de votre bibliothèque iTunes nont pas été copiés sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » car ils ne peuvent pas y être lus.";
"4301.139" = "Certains jeux de votre bibliothèque iTunes, y compris « ^0 », nont pas été copiés sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » car ils ne peuvent pas y être lus.";* »*

Mais encore

*« *"4301.147" = "iTunes a trouvé sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » des éléments achetés qui sont absents de votre bibliothèque iTunes. Souhaitez-vous les transférer de ce téléphone portable dans votre bibliothèque iTunes ?";

"4302.008" = "Une mise à niveau permettant de stocker davantage de morceaux est peut-être disponible pour le téléphone portable « ^1 ». Souhaitez-vous acheter cette mise à niveau ?";* »*

Franchement je ne savais pas que les téléphones Motorola compatible iTunes étaient capable de tout cela.

Et pour finir, devinez qui vient de déposer itunesphone.com aujourd'hui ?





Par ici !

Cela signifie deux choses. Soit Apple nous prépare son propre iPhone de la mort qui tue, soit Motorola , ou un autre fabricant, va sortir de nouveaux téléphones compatible iTunes fortement boostés en terme de compétences, capacités et synchronisation._ _

[NDLR : merci bien pour toutes ces infos. Soit la traduction est mauvaise, soit Apple n'est plus très loin de la sortie dudit téléphone. Bref, de quoi alimenter encore les rumeurs pour un moment ! Précisons tout de même qu'Apple n'a fait que renouveler iTunesPhones.com, qui était déposé depuis 2004.]_  "

Dans un commentaire quelqu'un dit que les mobiles Motorola ne propose pas toutes ces fonctions (moi j'en sait rien j'ai pas de Motorola).
Un autre commentaire en rajoute une couche:

" _en effet je suis aller voir par moi même (non mas que je n'ai pas confiance" il y a la mention "téléphone portable tout les trois lignes  

"4301.046" = "Pour vous servir du téléphone portable comme dun disque, vous devez léjecter manuellement avant chaque déconnexion, même lors de la mise à jour automatique de musique."; 

héhé même fonction clés usb  

aperture et iPhoto  
"4301.095" = "iTunes ne peut pas synchroniser les photos sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » car votre photothèque iPhoto a besoin dêtre mise à jour. Ouvrez iPhoto pour mettre à jour votre photothèque iPhoto."; 

iCal et Carnet d'adresse  
"4301.112" = "Les contacts et calendriers ne peuvent pas être mis à jour sur le téléphone portable « ^1 »."; 


"4301.138" = "Certains jeux de votre bibliothèque iTunes nont pas été copiés sur le téléphone portable « ^1 » car ils ne peuvent pas y être lus."; 
les jeux aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un mac os à emporter donc 

"4301.132" = "Pour en savoir plus sur la création de clips vidéo compatibles avec votre téléphone portable, rendez-vous au site web www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n301461-fr en cliquant sur En savoir plus."; 


le lien est malheureusement reporté vers une page parlant uniquement d'ipod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_                    "

:rateau::rateau::rateau: si c'est vrai c'est du lourd cette histoire


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2006)

macrumors


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2006)

Dans ce cas, je me vois mal acheter un Nano ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Certains ont vu l'iPhone dans iTunes 7
> 
> Macshrine.com


Il y en a qui lisent dans le mar de caf&#233;, d'autres dans iTunes 7. Chacun sa m&#233;thode.     

Plus s&#233;rieusement, quand je vois le syst&#232;me de saisie &#224; la molette des nouveaux iPods, je me dis que ce serait un bon moyen pour Apple de concevoir un iPhone sans clavier &#224; moindre co&#251;t.



La mouette a dit:


> macrumors


Sagem ! ... heu, non, pardon : &#231;a, j'aime ! Bon ok, je sors (mais j'aime vraiment :love. :rose:


----------



## elfanor (14 Septembre 2006)

ouai mais dans cette logique ca fait 3 ans que je n'ai pas changé de mob...

je fait koi?


mat


----------



## Fondug (14 Septembre 2006)

Bah perso, faut que j'm'achète un Nano et que je change mon gsm qui est presque décédé. Si j'pouvais faire d'une pierre deux coups ça m'irait bien. Surtout si ce iPhone sort sans APN, le panard... Un truc léger, juste pour téléphoner et écouter d'la musique, pleaaase !!


----------



## fredintosh (14 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Plus sérieusement, quand je vois le système de saisie à la molette des nouveaux iPods, je me dis que ce serait un bon moyen pour Apple de concevoir un iPhone sans clavier à moindre coût.



D'après MacRumors :



> The click-wheel portion of the device reportedly slides down to reveal a traditional numeric dial-pad underneath.



Donc, il y aurait à la fois molette et touches numériques en dessous.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> D'après MacRumors :
> 
> 
> 
> Donc, il y aurait à la fois molette et touches numériques en dessous.



J'avais pas vu. Effectivement, c'est aussi une possibilité. Toujours est-il que s'il ressemble à la photo publiée par Mac OS Rumors (et vu les derniers échos qu'on a eu, ça pourrait), je suis preneur.


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2006)

Un our avant la fin de l'année ( j'espère) le Store sera fermé, et il apparaîtra comme par magie  

La traditionnelle foire aux nouveautés en matière de téléphonie ce déroule au CEBIT. L'année prochaine il aura lieu du 15 au 21 Mars 2007.

CEBIT 2007

Encore 6 mois à attendre ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Un our avant la fin de l'année ( j'espère) le Store sera fermé, et il apparaîtra comme par magie
> 
> La traditionnelle foire aux nouveautés en matière de téléphonie ce déroule au CEBIT. L'année prochaine il aura lieu du 15 au 21 Mars 2007.
> 
> ...


J'espère qu'on n'aura pas si longtemps à attendre. :afraid:
Quoique 6 mois = plus de points Orange. Alors faut voir.


----------



## Fondug (14 Septembre 2006)

Yep, du coup j'vais aller lire les posts de la mouette sur les tests de gsm mp3 compatibles mac...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

Fondug a dit:


> Yep, du coup j'vais aller lire les posts de la mouette sur les tests de gsm mp3 compatibles mac...


Un jour on lira "La Mouette a testé pour vous l'iPhone".


----------



## cookie (14 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> macrumors



Il y en a eu beaucoup des fakes de l'iPhone mais celui-ci est particulièrement mal fait !!

- Les contours de l'appareil sont très mal découpés.
- Surtout regardez le contour de l'écran. Il s'arrête avant la fin de l'écran lui même.
- Si on prolonge le reflet entre le haut et le bas de l'appareil, on voit qu'il n'est pas continu.
- Sur le bord droit, on voit une trace de coupe et aussi que le dégradé créé par le reflet n'est pas continu.


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2006)

Ce n'est pas un fake de course de démo, du style "c'est celui-là." :mouais: :rateau: 
C'est juste pour donner une idée, selon les "infos" données par "un informateur" ..


----------



## yret (14 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un fake de course de d&#233;mo, du style "c'est celui-l&#224;." :mouais: :rateau:
> C'est juste pour donner une id&#233;e, selon les "infos" donn&#233;es par "un informateur" ..[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## noche84 (15 Septembre 2006)

C'est joli et épuré mais je ne suis pas sur que ça soit dans la vision d'apple. Pour mon examen d'anglais en Juin, j'ai présenté un article où l'on parlait de Jonathan Ive ( le designer d'Apple ) et il disait que pour lui un bon produit était un produit qui était novateur et en même temps habituel... Habituel car il rappelle quelque chose que les gens connaissent. Novateur car son design et ses fonctions sont révolutionnaires. Il expliquait donc que l'iPod avait été conçu dans le soucis d'être nouveau et pourtant de rappeller la forme d'un bafle d'une chaine hifi où le rond des basses devienait la molette cliquable...

Ici sur ce fake il manque les numéros... Et les jeunes friands d'MSN etc etc ?

L'idée de l'écran pour le clavier me plaisait plus car elle respectait cette phylosophie d'habituel mais novateur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2006)

noche84 a dit:


> C'est joli et &#233;pur&#233; mais je ne suis pas sur que &#231;a soit dans la vision d'apple. Pour mon examen d'anglais en Juin, j'ai pr&#233;sent&#233; un article o&#249; l'on parlait de Jonathan Ive ( le designer d'Apple ) et il disait que pour lui un bon produit &#233;tait un produit qui &#233;tait novateur et en m&#234;me temps habituel... Habituel car il rappelle quelque chose que les gens connaissent. Novateur car son design et ses fonctions sont r&#233;volutionnaires. Il expliquait donc que l'iPod avait &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u dans le soucis d'&#234;tre nouveau et pourtant de rappeller la forme d'un bafle d'une chaine hifi o&#249; le rond des basses devienait la molette cliquable...
> 
> Ici sur ce fake il manque les num&#233;ros... Et les jeunes friands d'MSN etc etc ?
> 
> L'id&#233;e de l'&#233;cran pour le clavier me plaisait plus car elle respectait cette phylosophie d'habituel mais novateur.



MSN ? Ca va pas la t&#234;te ? Pas de &#231;a sur l'iPhone ! :modo:


----------



## Bionik (15 Septembre 2006)

Encore une fois je ne suis pas certains de la véracité des propos tenu par les sites de rumeurs, mais cet article de Think Secret a de quoi me tenir en haleine. Apple prévoirait (conditionnel ) de présenter un iPhone à la MacWorlde de Janvier 200...7 .
Ce bijou, dixit Think Secret, intégrerait un objectif 3 millions de pixels et un écran de 2,2 pouces. EN outre, à l'inverse du RORK de Motorola, l'iPhone ne serait limité en musique que par sa capacité (en gros pas juste 100 morceaux... pas très français tout ça ).

Allez les amis on y croit fort :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2006)

Bionik a dit:


> Allez les amis on y croit fort :love:


Et comment ! :love:


----------



## totoffff (15 Septembre 2006)

On y crois on y crois ... mais moi, mon Nokia tout vieux qui ne tient plus la charge j'aurai bien aimé le remplacer par un  Iphone avant qu'il ne me lâche ...


----------



## Bionik (15 Septembre 2006)

Courage totoffff, moi mon nokia n'est pas vieux et tiens la charge mais c'est un nokia (même avec mon jouli thême Mac ). Et puis si cet iPhone sort réellement à la MacWorld, ca ne fait que 4 mois à attendre....  mais ca vient vite


----------



## mariachi (15 Septembre 2006)

Et oui iPapy aussi il sait copier chez les copains

http://www.slashgear.com/motorola-e690-razr-pda-handset-101545.php

Bon ok pour le look c'est moto qui copie et en moins bien mais je serait pas surpris que comme pour le Zune de MS qui est une évolution du Toshiba gigabeat et bien l'iphone soit une évolution de ce motorola :love: 

pour mémoire comme "moto" les macs avant ils etaient polies ils disaient "hello..."


----------



## mariachi (15 Septembre 2006)

sur le même site que le lien de mon post précédent j'ais trouvé un super *iphone project rumor machin truc bidule*...

http://www.slashgear.com/apple-hand-held-patent-leans-further-towards-onyx-081522.php#more-1522

remarquez le lien vers l'explication de brevet sur macnn en bas est interressant aussi

Par contre la pour la première fois depuis longtemps, l'idée d'un iPhone siglé Apple me semble attirante, car la possibilité PDA semble ouverte je me surprend à réver....


----------



## noche84 (16 Septembre 2006)

ouep un petit stylet... Et quelque chose pour protéger l'écran hé hé...

Au sinon dans mon message précédent c'est pas MSN que j'voulais dire, désolé lol... C'était SMS !!!


----------



## fredintosh (16 Septembre 2006)

Une petite r&#233;flexion en passant :

Regardez cette image, issue de la colonne de gauche d'iTunes 7 :







La rubrique Appareils appara&#238;t lorsqu'on connecte un iPod.
Pourquoi cette rubrique ne s'appelle pas simplement "iPods" ?

Vous voyez o&#249; je veux en venir ?


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Septembre 2006)

Parce que le Motorola ROKR fait partie des "Appareils" reconnus à la connexion ?


----------



## fredintosh (16 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Parce que le Motorola ROKR fait partie des "Appareils" reconnus à la connexion ?



Ah oui... :rose:

Je l'avais oublié, celui-là.

N'empêche, on a bien le droit de rêver, non ? :rateau:


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne est un tueur de r&#234;ve  

Quand m&#234;me, pour un iPhone, il y a un probl&#232;me majeur : la batterie. Avoir une double utilisation musique/GSM (voire modem 3G) fait que l'on raccourcit de beaucoup la dur&#233;e de la batterie en veille lorsqu'on &#233;coute de la musique et inversement, lorsqu'on t&#233;l&#233;phone, pfffuuiiiittt ! plus d'&#233;nergie pour la musique.

M'&#233;tonnerais que Jack Bauer l'utilise, celui-l&#224;, s'il sort un jour !


----------



## fredintosh (16 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Paski.pne est un tueur de rêve
> 
> Quand même, pour un iPhone, il y a un problème majeur : la batterie. Avoir une double utilisation musique/GSM (voire modem 3G) fait que l'on raccourcit de beaucoup la durée de la batterie en veille lorsqu'on écoute de la musique et inversement, lorsqu'on téléphone, pfffuuiiiittt ! plus d'énergie pour la musique.
> 
> M'étonnerais que Jack Bauer l'utilise, celui-là, s'il sort un jour !



Et comment s'en sortent les téléphones actuels qui lisent les MP3 et qui font de la 3G ?


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et comment s'en sortent les téléphones actuels qui lisent les MP3 et qui font de la 3G ?


Ils ne tiennent pas 24 heures chrono !  

:rateau:   





Oui, oui, je -------------------->


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2006)

Le mien, je n'en utilise pas les capacit&#233;s multim&#233;dia (hors APN) : j'ai du mal &#224; m&#233;langer choux et carottes.
C'est pour cela que je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais un iPhone orient&#233; PDA plus que iPod (disons : iPod par la bande).
Bref, pour remplacer mon P910i. Les rumeurs oscillent entre PDA et iPod (Nano), non ?


----------



## fredintosh (17 Septembre 2006)

En fait, en ce qui me concerne, mais peut-&#234;tre suis-je minoritaire, je veux surtout un iPhone qui fasse t&#233;l&#233;phone. 
Le MP3, c'est presque accessoire, &#231;a ne me d&#233;rangerait pas d'avoir en plus un iPod pour la musique.

Par contre, ce qui me manque actuellement cruellement, c'est :
1. un t&#233;l&#233;phone qui se synchronise vraiment avec mon Mac, iCal, carnet d'adresses, mail, etc. Je sais, beaucoup de t&#233;l&#233;phones le font, mais d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu ici ou l&#224;, ils le font plus ou moins bien... Et puis leurs interfaces ne me plaisent pas.
2. un t&#233;l&#233;phone aussi design qu'un iPod, et avec une interface agr&#233;able et intuitive. Comme un iPod donc, mais pour la t&#233;l&#233;phonie.
Point barre.

Pour l'instant, j'ai un horrible Sagem pourri fourni avec mon abonnement de base, et que je garde depuis de longs mois en attendant le "messie"... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2006)

C'est assez semblable dans mon cas. Je n'ai plus de PDA car le P910i en fait office (tr&#232;s bien). La synchronisation est convenable mais on aboutit parfois &#224; des calendriers mal foutus.
Donc je vote aussi pour un _vrai_ GSM avec une _vraie_ synchronisation "native". Si un petit stylet ou une molette agr&#233;mentent une interface intuitive et douce &#224; l'oeil, c'est parfait.

Il fera de toutes fa&#231;ons de l'iTS, mais ce n'est pas la priorit&#233;.

On n'est pas pr&#232;s de le voir, ce t&#233;l&#233;phone. Ou alors il aura un plus : VoIP ?


----------



## fredintosh (17 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> C'est assez semblable dans mon cas. Je n'ai plus de PDA car le P910i en fait office (très bien). La synchronisation est convenable mais on aboutit parfois à des calendriers mal foutus.
> Donc je vote aussi pour un _vrai_ GSM avec une _vraie_ synchronisation "native". Si un petit stylet ou une molette agrémentent une interface intuitive et douce à l'oeil, c'est parfait.
> 
> Il fera de toutes façons de l'iTS, mais ce n'est pas la priorité.
> ...



Bon ben voilà, on a le modèle idéal.
Tu appelles Steve, ou je le fais ?


----------



## gazobu (17 Septembre 2006)

dans un look de iPod un Palm Treo 650 avec Skype intégré 
... et un petit robinet sur le côté qui me fait un expresso à la demande.


----------



## ExitToShell (17 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bon ben voilà, on a le modèle idéal.
> Tu appelles Steve, ou je le fais ?


Au regard des dernières annonces je pense que le iPhone n'est pas pour demain et que Steve a compris qu'il gagnerait beaucoup plus de "dolares" à revendre de la musique et de la video qu'à faire bosser ses gars du R&D.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2006)

ExitToShell a dit:


> Au regard des derni&#232;res annonces je pense que le iPhone n'est pas pour demain et que Steve a compris qu'il gagnerait beaucoup plus de "dolares" &#224; revendre de la musique et de la video qu'&#224; faire bosser ses gars du R&D.



Pas moi. Et je pense que l'iPhone sera un mix entre l'iPod et un t&#233;l&#233;phone. C'est le seul truc valable pour Apple (histoire d'asseoir sa supr&#233;matie sur le march&#233; des baladeurs num&#233;riques). Un t&#233;l&#233;phone-PDA n'a aucun int&#233;r&#234;t. D'ailleurs, si c&#233;tait le cas, Apple l'aurait sorti depuis un bon bout de temps. Donc si vous attendez un tel t&#233;l&#233;phone, je pense que vous allez &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;us.  
Et moi, un iPod-t&#233;l&#233;phone, c'est exactement ce qu'il me faut. :love: 

All&#244; Steve ?


----------



## fredintosh (17 Septembre 2006)

D'apr&#232;s certaines rumeurs, il y aurait plusieurs mod&#232;les d'iPhone en pr&#233;paration, donc on sera peut-&#234;tre tous combl&#233;s, untel aura son iPhone-PDA, untel son iPhone-iPod.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> D'après certaines rumeurs, il y aurait plusieurs modèles d'iPhone en préparation, donc on sera peut-être tous comblés, untel aura son iPhone-PDA, untel son iPhone-iPod.



Et untel son iPhone-téléphone.


----------



## cookie (17 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> D'après certaines rumeurs, il y aurait plusieurs modèles d'iPhone en préparation, donc on sera peut-être tous comblés, untel aura son iPhone-PDA, untel son iPhone-iPod.



Ou bien "MacPhone" (look MacBook) et "MacPhonePro" (look MacBookPro)


----------



## elfanor (17 Septembre 2006)

ben, si apple se lance dans

"apple is in your home"
"apple is in your pocket"

je voudrais bien avoir un "apple is in the air"

puis pourquoi pas du materiel de plongée? "apple is in the water":mouais:

nan mais sans rire, cet iphone pourrait etre la suite logique des produit apple mais vu que on le dit depuis 3-4ans... ca change tout.


mat


----------



## cookie (17 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de créer un petit fake de se que pourrait être l'iPhone (MacPhone).

Dites moi se que vous en pensez


----------



## fredintosh (17 Septembre 2006)

Sympathique 

J'esp&#232;re que le vrai iPhone respectera l'ordre alphab&#233;tique des contacts...


----------



## cookie (17 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sympathique
> 
> J'espère que le vrai iPhone respectera l'ordre alphabétique des contacts...



Je sais. Mais du coup, balmer et gates auraient été premiers


----------



## disfortune (17 Septembre 2006)

cookie a dit:


> Je viens de créer un petit fake de se que pourrait être l'iPhone (MacPhone).
> 
> Dites moi se que vous en pensez



Héhé Steve a un numero belge


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Septembre 2006)

cookie a dit:


> Je viens de créer un petit fake de se que pourrait être l'iPhone (MacPhone).
> 
> Dites moi se que vous en pensez


Trop iPodesque, si je puis me permettre 
Et s'il faut utiliser le stylet pour taper les numéros (ou les caractères), ça va pas le faire, mais alors pas du tout.

Ah, le satané public et ses exigences


----------



## cookie (17 Septembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> Héhé Steve a un numero belge



C'est celui de son petit appartement à la mer du nord.  




Paski.pne a dit:


> Trop iPodesque, si je puis me permettre
> Et s'il faut utiliser le stylet pour taper les numéros (ou les caractères), ça va pas le faire, mais alors pas du tout.
> 
> Ah, le satané public et ses exigences



Je pense à certains téléphones Qtek. Pour taper le numéro, pas besoin du stylet. Il est possible de le faire avec les doigts.
Le stylet est là pour les opérations plus spécifiques.


----------



## noche84 (18 Septembre 2006)

=> motorola A1200 
Mais ça rejoint l'idée du clavier qui en fait est un écran tactile et qui peut être soit clavier, soit molette... exactement pareil

Mais ils auraient intérêt à faire un clapet... Ecran tactile, si c'est comme maintenant ou mon GSM traine dans ma poche sans housse, ça va faire mal !


----------



## VyZ (18 Septembre 2006)

Tiens microshiot semble vouloir prendre de l'avance sur Apple, car il compte d&#233;clin&#233; le Zune pour telephone cf un article sur Clubic ce matin ici.
La gueguerre risque de faire mal !


----------



## Aenelia (18 Septembre 2006)

Bah, c'est bien beau de critiquer Microsoft mais moi je suis très content qu'ils introduisent ces nouveaux produits. La concurrence c'est très bon, mangeons-en car ça fait baisser les prix.


----------



## Max London (18 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> je voudrais bien avoir un "apple is in the air"



Avec les batteries des MacBooks interdites dans certains avions c'est mal barré


----------



## disfortune (18 Septembre 2006)

message à la con:

Moi je m'en fous de l'iphone j'ai mon K750i et je recois bientot un nano pour mon anniversaire nananère


----------



## 222diablo222 (18 Septembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> message à la con:
> 
> Moi je m'en fous de l'iphone j'ai mon K750i et je recois bientot un nano pour mon anniversaire nananère


Moi j'ai pas de t&#233;l&#233;phone portable.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> message à la con:
> 
> Moi je m'en fous de l'iphone j'ai mon K750i et je recois bientot un nano pour mon anniversaire nananère


Tu fais comme tu veux : ça ne nous regarde pas.      



222diablo222 a dit:


> Moi j'ai pas de téléphone portable.


Moi si. Un T68i de Sony-Ericsson. Voilà. Maintenant vous ne pouurrez pas dire "je ne savais pas".


----------



## lufograf (18 Septembre 2006)

Heu... Ben moi si je veux, je peux porter mon téléphone...


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

Un article dans Economist.com, tente d'expliquer pourquoi Apple prend son temps pour mettre son iPhone sur le marché...

Economist.com


----------



## gazobu (19 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Un article dans Economist.com, tente d'expliquer pourquoi Apple prend son temps pour mettre son iPhone sur le marché...
> 
> Economist.com


excellente analyse, merci pour le lien


----------



## xao85 (19 Septembre 2006)

Je suis uen quiche en anglais,quelqu'un peut traduire!!!!


----------



## doojay (19 Septembre 2006)

voilà ce que je viens de trouver sur gizmodo:
http://fr.gizmodo.com/2006/09/19/rumeur_apple_liphone_pour_janv.html


----------



## xao85 (19 Septembre 2006)

Trop bon ça me laisse le temps déconomiser!!!!


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2006)

Une quiche, en anglais, c'est "a quiche".


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Septembre 2006)

doojay a dit:


> voil&#224; ce que je viens de trouver sur gizmodo:
> http://fr.gizmodo.com/2006/09/19/rumeur_apple_liphone_pour_janv.html


Le fake qui accompagne la rumeur est plut&#244;t joli et assez bien con&#231;u.
Mais mon fake pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; pour le moment reste quand m&#234;me celui-l&#224; :love:
(pas r&#233;aliste vous avez dit ? M'en fout, il est... :love


----------



## xao85 (19 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Une quiche, en anglais, c'est "a quiche".




Blagueur!!!!!


----------



## xao85 (19 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Le fake qui accompagne la rumeur est plutôt joli et assez bien conçu.
> Mais mon fake préféré pour le moment reste quand même celui-là :love:
> (pas réaliste vous avez dit ? M'en fout, il est... :love



 C'est beau de réver!!!


----------



## Macbeth (19 Septembre 2006)

rah .... :love: :love: 
je le veux.


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Septembre 2006)

Macbeth a dit:


> rah .... :love: :love:
> je le veux.


Me too :love: 

En tout cas, ce fake (d&#233;j&#224; bu, si je ne me trompe pas) a au moins l'avantage, car il n'est peut-&#234;tre pas malheureusement r&#233;aliste de songer l'avoir entre les mains un jour, de montrer que la conception d'un iPhone peut rester tout &#224; fait dans l'esprit d'Apple tout en s'&#233;loignant d'une r&#233;f&#233;rence trop stricte &#224; l'iPod. Ce qui est un peu le "d&#233;faut", &#224; mon go&#251;t, des fakes r&#233;cents. Et je me demande si l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'Apple n'est pas justement de faire un produit se d&#233;marquant pleinement de l'iPod.


----------



## xao85 (19 Septembre 2006)

Jevoudrais lancer le sujet qui risque de facher...  vous pensez qui vont le vendre combien leur iphone???


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Jevoudrais lancer le sujet qui risque de facher...  vous pensez qui vont le vendre combien leur iphone???



J'ai Madame Soleil au téléphone...elle me met en attente ..réponse à suivre ...


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai Madame Soleil au téléphone...elle me met en attente ..réponse à suivre ...


Et quand elle a décroché, as-t-elle dit : Qui c'est ?

Si c'est le cas, raccroche, c'est pas la vraie


----------



## Max London (19 Septembre 2006)

Hmm, pour cette rumeur...
Si ils annoncent avant chaque expo Apple un iPhone c'est un peu facile


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2006)

doojay a dit:


> voil&#224; ce que je viens de trouver sur gizmodo:
> http://fr.gizmodo.com/2006/09/19/rumeur_apple_liphone_pour_janv.html


Ca pourrait ressembler plus ou moins &#224; &#231;a.



La mouette a dit:


> J'ai Madame Soleil au t&#233;l&#233;phone...elle me met en attente ..r&#233;ponse &#224; suivre ...


J'esp&#232;re pour toi qu'elle ne te met pas en attente jusqu'en janvier 2007. Sinon, tu vas exploser ta facture de t&#233;l&#233;phone. :afraid:


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re pour toi qu'elle ne te met pas en attente jusqu'en janvier 2007. Sinon, tu vas exploser ta facture de t&#233;l&#233;phone. :afraid:



&#231;a va je pirate la ligne du voisin ...


----------



## Max London (19 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> J'espère pour toi qu'elle ne te met pas en attente jusqu'en janvier 2007. Sinon, tu vas exploser ta facture de téléphone. :afraid:



Note que si c'est du VoIP...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2006)

Max London a dit:


> Note que si c'est du VoIP...



Non. Il pirate la ligne de son voisin. Il vient de le dire.


----------



## Max London (19 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. Il pirate la ligne de son voisin. Il vient de le dire.



Le piratage n'est-il pas banni par la charte? 

Ah, les modos, c'est comme ces politiciens de Charleroi: Magouille et compagnie!


----------



## La mouette (20 Septembre 2006)

Apple attends peut-être que Redmont sorte son Zune Phone, avec de dévoiler son iPhone

http://www.generation-nt.com/actualites/18797/zune-microsoft-portable-apple-motorola-rokr


----------



## xao85 (20 Septembre 2006)

Moi je dis que si le prix dépasse 400 euros je pète un cable!:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (20 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je dis que si le prix dépasse 400 euros je pète un cable!:rateau:



Pète le à titre préventif alors...  lr prix risque d'être :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (20 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pète le à titre préventif alors...  lr prix risque d'être :rateau:




Pffff j'espère pas... enfin je me demande si les opérateurs vont l'adopter rapidement ensuite parceque chez orange j'ai beaucoup de points!


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Jevoudrais lancer le sujet qui risque de facher...  vous pensez qui vont le vendre combien leur iphone???


Parc'que c'est payant en plus?


----------



## xao85 (20 Septembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Parc'que c'est payant en plus?



Et en plus ça risque detre cher


----------



## cookie (20 Septembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Parc'que c'est payant en plus?



Non, il sera gratuit pour tout achat sur l'Apple Store. C'est Steve qui me l'a dit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Apple attends peut-être que Redmont sorte son Zune Phone, avec de dévoiler son iPhone
> 
> http://www.generation-nt.com/actualites/18797/zune-microsoft-portable-apple-motorola-rokr


Non, c'est l'inverse. Microsoft attend de voir l'iPhone pour savoir quel look aura son Zune Phone.


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

A ce jeu là, on ne verra jamais l'iPhone  

Article dans GénérationMp3

iPhone contre ZunePhone


----------



## touna (21 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> A ce jeu là, on ne verra jamais l'iPhone
> 
> http://www.generationmp3.com/index....-zunephone-de-microsoft-contre-liphone-dapple


ni le zune phone mais ca c'est moins grave


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (21 Septembre 2006)

iPhone contre ZunePhone

C'est que du bon, ca Nokia et les autres fabricants vont pas laisser ces deux là prendre des parts de marché sans rien faire.

L'arrivée de ces deux monstres nous garantirait une explosion de nouveaux modèles et peut-être même de quelques un vraiment innovants.

C'est loin janvier.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

Bon et bien vu que le Zune tout nu ne sortira pas avant septembre 2007, j'esp&#232;re que Apple ne va pas attendre pour ne pas ce faire copier


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (21 Septembre 2006)

Faut prévenir gandalfkiller, il peut changer de téléphone en France en septembre 2008  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Bon et bien vu que le Zune tout nu ne sortira pas avant septembre 2007, j'esp&#232;re que Apple ne va pas attendre pour ne pas ce faire copier


Moi &#233;galement. C'est mon anniversaire dans un peu plus d'un mois. L'iPhone ferait un tr&#232;s joli cadeau. Steve, do you hear me ?  

Par ailleurs, j'ai vu &#224; midi &#224; la Fnac de Bordeaux les nouveaux iPod nano. Ils sont vraiment &#224; croquer. Et c'est s&#251;r qu'il feraient une tr&#232;s bonne base pour l'iPhone. Avec un peu de chances, comme l'iPod nano, l'iPhone sera d&#233;clin&#233; en plusieurs couleurs. :love:


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2006)

Bon lundi c'est pas possible d'en avoir Steve avec les macbook pro revB???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon lundi c'est pas possible d'en avoir Steve avec les macbook pro revB???



Non. Les Special Event (et un sera organisé pour l'iPhone à moins qu'il ne sorte pour Macworld Expo en janvier prochain), c'est le mardi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2006)

Un sondage qui ne mange pas de pain mais fait plaisir quand même.


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2006)

Une rumeur de plus, une !!

ThinkSecret


----------



## gazobu (26 Septembre 2006)

un coup c'est Verizon un coup c'est Cingular
le prochain ce sera Bouygues ou SFR ? :hosto:


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2006)

Mais une chose est certaine:

c'est une rumeur


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2006)

Cette fois c'est la bonne:

Exclusif, une photo du vrai Apple phone ..nom de code " Golden"


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Cette fois c'est la bonne:
> 
> Exclusif, une photo du vrai Apple phone ..nom de code " Golden"


J'aim bien, il est trognon. Mais je suis plutôt Granny Smith :rateau: 

Apple osera-t-il envoyer un démenti ?


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2006)

Cox Orange, Reinette, Canada, Clochard, Boskoop, Belchard sont mes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;es ...


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2006)

J'ai un faible pour la Pink Lady :rose:

Sinon, je commence &#224; douter serieusement qu'Apple sorte un iPhone un jour 

&#231;a fait combien de temps que la rumeur court? 5 ans? plus?


----------



## xao85 (27 Septembre 2006)

Ca fait un sacré bout de tps... A mon avis c'est pas avant janvier!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2006)

Je pense à un truc tout d'un coup : quand on l'allumera, est-ce qu'il fera "boing" comme les Mac ? Ca serait sympa.


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Je pense à un truc tout d'un coup : quand on l'allumera, est-ce qu'il fera "boing" comme les Mac ? Ca serait sympa.



Tu penses trop


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu penses trop


D&#233;sol&#233;. Je ne contr&#244;le pas : &#231;a part sans que je le veuille. Je suis une sorte d'&#233;jaculateur pr&#233;coce de la pens&#233;e.


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Désolé. Je ne contrôle pas : ça part sans que je le veuille. Je suis une sorte d'éjaculateur précoce de la pensée.



Mets un chapeau alors .. y a des maladies cérébrales qui traînes, et les ondes GSM n'arrangent rien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Mets un chapeau alors .. y a des maladies cérébrales qui traînes, et les ondes GSM n'arrangent rien


OK. Merci du conseil.


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2006)

Selon David Pogue( auteur de la s&#233;rie des Missing Manuels..) il n'y aura probablement jamais d'iPhone il explque pourquoi:

David Pogue

Alors &#231;a c'est la mauvaise news pour ceux qui attendent le iPhone..

La bonne vient de Gizmodo, qui a &#233;t&#233; fouiller dans les messages d'alertes de iTunes 7.0.1 ..et l&#224;:







La suite: Gizmodo

Ok &#231;a parle de mobile phone, et &#231;a peut &#234;tre n'importe lequel, mais pourquoi pas ...


----------



## xao85 (28 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Selon David Pogue( auteur de la série des Missing Manuels..) il n'y aura probablement jamais d'iPhone il explque pourquoi:
> 
> David Pogue
> 
> ...




:hein:


----------



## sylko (28 Septembre 2006)

L'iPhone a int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; assurer, face &#224; &#231;a! 

Ca fait un sacr&#233; moment qu'on l'attend.  

Un accord avec Nokia &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; &#233;voqu&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque.


----------



## xao85 (28 Septembre 2006)

Francehement ce tel est trop gros est surrement hors de prix!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> L'iPhone a intérêt à assurer, face à ça!
> 
> Ca fait un sacré moment qu'on l'attend.
> 
> Un accord avec Nokia était déjà évoqué à l'époque.


 
reste à savoir dans combien de décennies il sera compatible avec ISync...


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2006)

La question est de savoir si l'on va encore passer par iSync, ou alors par iTunes ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce que dit exactement Pogue ? Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris (l'anglais et moi, ça fait 2).
Cela dit je reste quand même convaincu que l'iPhone sortira un jour. Et ça vaudrait mieux car de tous les téléphones que je vois, il n'y en a aucun qui me fasse vraiment envie. Et si j'étais obligé de remplacer mon vieux T68i (qui a failli finir hier matin dans la cuvette des WC du bureau :afraid: ) par un de ceux-là, ce serait vraiment sans conviction.


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2006)

David Pogue est l'auteur de la série des The Missing Manual .


----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2006)

Mais son blog, bof bof ...


----------



## Freelancer (28 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce que dit exactement Pogue ? Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris (l'anglais et moi, ça fait 2).


Pogue explique que pour mettre sur le marché un iPhone, Apple devra traiter avec les opérateurs (verizon, cingular...)(1). Et qu'ils sont très durs à amadouer, prenant pour exemple un de ses amis qui a bossé sur le Palm Treo: chaque fonctionnalité, chaque partie du design devait être soumise aux opérateurs qui ont un droit de veto absolu.
Et c'est là selon lui le problème avec Apple: Apple n'acceptera jamais de se voir dicter des fonctionnalités ou le design par une société tierce.

Il termine en expliquant qu'il souhaitait avoir tort et qu'Apple mette en vente un iPhone, pour que le marché de la téléphonie mobile soit bouleversé comme l'a été le marché de la musique en ligne avec le couple iPod+iTunes.

(1) il s'agit bien évidement du marché américain dont parle David Pogue.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Pogue explique que pour mettre sur le marché un iPhone, Apple devra traiter avec les opérateurs (verizon, cingular...)(1). Et qu'ils sont très durs à amadouer, prenant pour exemple un de ses amis qui a bossé sur le Palm Treo: chaque fonctionnalité, chaque partie du design devait être soumise aux opérateurs qui ont un droit de veto absolu.
> Et c'est là selon lui le problème avec Apple: Apple n'acceptera jamais de se voir dicter des fonctionnalités ou le design par une société tierce.
> 
> Il termine en expliquant qu'il souhaitait avoir tort et qu'Apple mette en vente un iPhone, pour que le marché de la téléphonie mobile soit bouleversé comme l'a été le marché de la musique en ligne avec le couple iPod+iTunes.
> ...



Merci.  

Mais chez nous, les opérateurs n'ont pas droit de veto sur la conception des téléphones, non ? 
En tout cas, je suis sûr qu'Apple trouvera une solution si le problème se pose.


----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2006)

La diff&#233;rence assez cruciale entre iPod et iPhone est que pour le second (presque) tout l'espace est occup&#233;. Quand Apple a lanc&#233; l'iPod, le march&#233; n'existait pas encore pour la musique et peu pour les baladeurs. Donc il y a eu la difficile mais prometteuse cr&#233;ation du march&#233;. L&#224;, c'est nettement plus difficile que prometteur, assur&#233;ment.
Pour autant, je ne pense pas que Apple soit une carpette devant Verizon (faut pas exag&#233;rer, non plus).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> La différence assez cruciale entre iPod et iPhone est que pour le second (presque) tout l'espace est occupé. Quand Apple a lancé l'iPod, le marché n'existait pas encore pour la musique et peu pour les baladeurs. Donc il y a eu la difficile mais prometteuse création du marché. Là, c'est nettement plus difficile que prometteur, assurément.
> Pour autant, je ne pense pas que Apple soit une carpette devant Verizon (faut pas exagérer, non plus).


Cela dit, en surfant sur la vague iPod, Apple peut réussir à prendre une place significative sur le marché des téléphones.


----------



## Freelancer (28 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Mais chez nous, les opérateurs n'ont pas droit de veto sur la conception des téléphones, non ?
> En tout cas, je suis sûr qu'Apple trouvera une solution si le problème se pose.


Je ne sais pas comment les opérateurs agissent en France. Si quelqu'un pouvait nous éclairer d'ailleurs...
Toujours sur le blog de David Pogue, un commentaire explique le faible succès de Nokia aux Etats-Unis par le fait que Nokia refuse de faire des concessions aux opérateurs, qui ne proposent pas les téléphones de la marque à leurs abonnés.



bompi a dit:


> La différence assez cruciale entre iPod et iPhone est que pour le second (presque) tout l'espace est occupé. Quand Apple a lancé l'iPod, le marché n'existait pas encore pour la musique et peu pour les baladeurs. Donc il y a eu la difficile mais prometteuse création du marché. Là, c'est nettement plus difficile que prometteur, assurément.
> Pour autant, je ne pense pas que Apple soit une carpette devant Verizon (faut pas exagérer, non plus).


C'est clair que le marché de la téléphonie est totalement différent de celui de la musique en ligne, comme celui de la VOD, ce qui explique les difficultés que rencontre Apple pour étoffer son catalogue.
Apple, si ils se lancent vraiment sur le marché, vont être confrontés à de nombreuses difficultés.
Peut-être que vendre le téléphone debloqué, sur le store, sans abonnement est une solution. La notoriété d'Apple et une prix d'appel intéressant peuvent suffire.
Si le prix est intéressant. Je ne sais pas si beaucoup de personnes prennent un téléphone hors de prix sans abonnement. A moins de viser un marché de niche. Mais la stratégie d'Apple ne semble plus vraiment vouloir être limité à une niche...


----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2006)

En m&#234;me temps ... un iPhone bien ficel&#233; pour moins de 300 &#8364;, je prends ...


----------



## tyler_d (29 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> En même temps ... un iPhone bien ficelé pour moins de 300 , je prends ...



pareil, et pourtant je ne peux "psychologiquement" mettre plus de 50-70 euros dans mon téléphone (prix payé grace à la portabilité du numéro, donc pour un nouvel abonnement)...


----------



## La mouette (29 Septembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> pareil, et pourtant je ne peux "psychologiquement" mettre plus de 50-70 euros dans mon téléphone (prix payé grace à la portabilité du numéro, donc pour un nouvel abonnement)...



Dans le cas de l'iPhone une thérapie est à prévoir alors ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Dans le cas de l'iPhone une thérapie est à prévoir alors ..



Tu as des infos ou c'est Madame Irma qui te l'a dit ?


----------



## La mouette (29 Septembre 2006)

Irmaguédon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Irmaguédon


Iramguéridon, tu veux dire. Elle fait tourner les tables pour interroger les esprits qui voient tout ce qui se passe en ce bas monde, y compris chez Apple.


----------



## noche84 (1 Octobre 2006)

Le dernier je l'ai payé 470... 300 ça m'a l'air plus que raisonnable


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2006)

noche84 a dit:


> Le dernier je l'ai pay&#233; 470&#8364;... 300&#8364; &#231;a m'a l'air plus que raisonnable



De toutes fa&#231;ons, s'ils veulent en vendre 25 millions en un an, le ticket d'entr&#233;e dans le monde merveilleux de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie mobile made in Cupertino a int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; ne pas &#234;tre trop &#233;lev&#233;. 300 euros me para&#238;t &#234;tre le maximum acceptable pour un mod&#232;le premier prix (ils peuvent toujours "se l&#226;cher" sur les autres mod&#232;les ), prix hors abonnement ou programme changement de mobile bien s&#251;r.


----------



## fiat lux (1 Octobre 2006)

Se lancer dans la téléphonie mobile..... bon courage !!!
Y en a qui ont essayé, ils ont eu des problèmes !! 
J'ai cru comprendre que le "ticket d'entrée" et les volumes à réaliser pour être rentable sur ce marché sont assez gigantesques...


----------



## Max London (1 Octobre 2006)

Au fait vous, vous voyez plutôt un iPhone "Nano style", genre 2-8 Go, ou plutôt un iPhone bien chargé, de 30 Go?


----------



## La mouette (1 Octobre 2006)

Max London a dit:


> Au fait vous, vous voyez plutôt un iPhone "Nano style", genre 2-8 Go, ou plutôt un iPhone bien chargé, de 30 Go?



Plus une capacité à la Nano. avec un écran 2.5".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Plus une capacit&#233; &#224; la Nano. avec un &#233;cran 2.5".



Certaines rumeurs (de toutes fa&#231;ons, on n'a que &#231;a &#224; se mettre sous la dent ) parlent d'un &#233;cran de 2,2 pouces, soit 5,5 cm (si je ne me trompe pas). Donc un peu plus grand que celui du Nano (3,8 cm) mais plus petit que celui de l'iPod vid&#233;o (dont je ne me souviens plus de la taille exacte).

Et pour la capacit&#233;, le Nano 2 Go est &#224; 150 euros. Je ne sais pas combien co&#251;te la greffe de la partie t&#233;l&#233;phone mais on doit pouvoir avoir un iPhone (2 Go) &#224; moins de 300 euros. Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

rumeur du matin.... la journ&#233;e commence bien!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:


> rumeur du matin.... la journée commence bien!!!!


Rumeur du soir... gros déboires !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

et rumeur de midi?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:


> et rumeur de midi?


Je vais faire pipi.   




La concurrence se pr&#233;pare &#224; l'arriv&#233;e de l'iPhone. 



> - L'&#233;quipementier t&#233;l&#233;coms Sony Ericsson compte se hisser parmi les trois premiers du secteur d'ici cinq ans, d&#233;clare Miles Flint dans une interview au quotidien britannique Financial Time
> 
> La coentreprise entre Sony et Ericsson revoit ainsi ses ambitions &#224; la baisse: lors de sa cr&#233;ation il y a cinq ans, les deux groupes s'&#233;taient engag&#233;s &#224; en faire le leader du march&#233; d'ici 2006, rappelle le FT.
> (...)
> Sony Ericsson esp&#232;re accro&#238;tre son chiffre d'affaires en am&#233;liorant la visibilit&#233; de sa marque et va ouvrir son premier magasin &#224; Londres le mois prochain afin que les clients puissent venir essayer ses combin&#233;s, poursuit le FT.


----------



## Freelancer (2 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Plus une capacité à la Nano. avec un écran 2.5".


la véritable innovation serait qu'Apple sorte un iPhone shuffle...* :rateau:


----------



## Paradise (2 Octobre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> la véritable innovation serait qu'Apple sorte un iPhone shuffle...* :rateau:




La v"ritable innovation serait qu'apple sorte un iPhone tout court.....    :mouais:


----------



## fiat lux (2 Octobre 2006)

Une petite avant l'apéro  
http://www.tomshardware.fr/apple_choisit_cingular_pour_lancer_son_iphone-news-7602.html


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2006)

Et voilà déjà des rabais



> dun écran LCD 56.000 couleurs



il en manque environs 200'000, mais on est pas à ça près ..depuis le temps que l'on attend


----------



## xao85 (2 Octobre 2006)

56000couleur ils sont fous???????


----------



## tyler_d (2 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> 56000couleur ils sont fous???????



ba non pourquoi ?

et puis il poura envoyer des sms, mais pas de mms (trop récent)
et surtout il n'aura pas de 3g mais un bon gprs.


----------



## fiat lux (2 Octobre 2006)

Vous vouliez quoi ? l'écran de l'imac 24" ??  
Tiens c'est une idée ça... le nouveau téléphone TRANSPORTABLE !!


----------



## noche84 (2 Octobre 2006)

De toute façon, les écrans de GSM ne sont pas toujours excellents... Si c'est 56000 couleurs mais que l'écran est de bonne qualité, ça revient au même


----------



## Max London (2 Octobre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> la véritable innovation serait qu'Apple sorte un iPhone shuffle...* :rateau:



Oh, tu sais, ils arriveraient encore à nous faire croire que téléphoner à quelqu'un au hasard c'est une super innovation :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (3 Octobre 2006)

Oui mais mon alcatel one touch 756 qui a deux ans a quand même 262000 couleurs...


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui mais mon alcatel one touch 756 qui a deux ans a quand même 262000 couleurs...



c'est sans doute une coquille


----------



## lufograf (3 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> c'est sans doute une coquille



  Je croyais que l'Iphone serait du type "candy bar" ???

:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

On résume


----------



## tyler_d (3 Octobre 2006)

super le liens !

juste à titre d'info, partir sur un téléphone avec des boutons tactiles, c'est vraiment une mauvaise idée. bien que le succès du "chocolate" (lg) ou de son modèle équivalent chez samsung n'est plus à prouver, il y a d'énormes erreurs de conception qui se dévoilent une fois le téléphone vendu à grande échelle :

les boutons tactiles fonctionnent à la chaleur, et donc, quand le téléphone est plaqué contre votre oreille, il peut comprendre que vous activez une touche ! du coup, il a bcp de gens qui se retrouve avec des tél qui racrochent tout seul + apparement pas mal d'autres soucis au niveau de la navigation...

donc un iphone oui, mais avec de vraies touches please.


----------



## béné (3 Octobre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> la véritable innovation serait qu'Apple sorte un iPhone shuffle...* :rateau:




MMMaaa pas mal ça...tu crois appeler mamie et tu tombes sur Tatie Georgette...:rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Octobre 2006)

Je veux lui


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

Il est jolie le Forbidden Error 403 ..avec ou sans WiFi  ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On r&#233;sume



On lance les paris sur lequel est le plus proche de la r&#233;alit&#233; ? Moi, je parie sur le 001 et le 036. 





001





036


----------



## xao85 (5 Octobre 2006)

29


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> 29



Mouais. Pourquoi pas. 

EDIT : mets la photo dans ton message. Ca &#233;vite de chercher. 

REEDIT: J'ai rien dit.


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Mouais. Pourquoi pas.
> 
> EDIT : mets la photo dans ton message. Ca évite de chercher.
> 
> REEDIT: J'ai rien dit.



Le site les protèges ... passe par ImageShack pour les mettre en ligne sans passer par le site


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2006)

Ils sont tous &#224; &#233;gale distance de la r&#233;alit&#233; car, de r&#233;alit&#233;, il n'y a pas ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Ils sont tous à égale distance de la réalité car, de réalité, il n'y a pas ...



Tu n'y crois pas à l'iPhone ?


----------



## two (5 Octobre 2006)

J'aime beaucoup le 36 (qui est aussi le 9 sous un autre angle de vue (mais bon le clavier ne sera pas un motorola) 
autrement si l'on devait &#233;viter les parties mobiles j'opterai pour le 3 en oubliant l'aspect de la coque et en imaginant une coque alu comme les nouveaux nano


autre le couple 27 28 reprend bien l'id&#233;e de l'&#233;cran tactile (pourquoi avoir un affichage de haute qualit&#233; si c'est pour afficher des boutons et une molette (juste que les couleurs soient adapt&#233;es au reste du desing)


----------



## aDEM°21 (5 Octobre 2006)

Moi je vote 002  !
Je le veuxxx maintenant... c'est malin.. snif snif!


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu n'y crois pas à l'iPhone ?


Bin, c'est une rumeur, non ? Il n'existe toujours pas ...
Mais c'est sûr qu'un joli iPhone pratique, fonctionnel et tout le toutim, ça me dirait bien.
Quant à y croire ... Nous attendons un téléphone mais Apple verrait surtout un marché pour musique (et vidéo).
Au moins, c'est le prétexte à de magnifiques _fakes_, ce qui change d'autres rumeurs moins intéressantes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Bin, c'est une rumeur, non ? Il n'existe toujours pas ...
> Mais c'est s&#251;r qu'un joli iPhone pratique, fonctionnel et tout le toutim, &#231;a me dirait bien.
> Quant &#224; y croire ... Nous attendons un t&#233;l&#233;phone mais Apple verrait surtout un march&#233; pour musique (et vid&#233;o).
> Au moins, c'est le pr&#233;texte &#224; de magnifiques _fakes_, ce qui change d'autres rumeurs moins int&#233;ressantes



Oui une rumeur. Mais une rumeur qui, selon moi, a 99,9% de chances de devenir une r&#233;alit&#233;. Les 0,1% restant repr&#233;sentent le risque que le projet soit abandonn&#233; avant la commercialisation, ce qui peut toujours arriver bien que, pour l'instant, rien n'indique que le projet pourrait &#234;tre abandonn&#233;.

Apple recrute


----------



## cookie (6 Octobre 2006)

Hi, hi !
Il a posté le MacPhone que j'ai réalisé (n°039) : http://appleiphone.blogspot.com/


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

cookie a dit:


> Hi, hi !
> Il a posté le MacPhone que j'ai réalisé (n°039) : http://appleiphone.blogspot.com/



Une vedette


----------



## cookie (6 Octobre 2006)

:rose:

personellement, j'aime beaucoup les num&#233;ros 31/29/6/1


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il est jolie le Forbidden Error 403 ..avec ou sans WiFi  ?


 C'&#233;tait le 32


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> C'était le 32



On a demandé le 32 à Asnières  ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Octobre 2006)

Avec T-Mobile ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Avec T-Mobile ?


Cingular, T-Mobile... qui est le prochain heureux élu ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Octobre 2006)

Rue-Meurt


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Rue-Meurt



Tiens, je ne le connais pas celui-là. Il est bien ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tiens, je ne le connais pas celui-là. Il est bien ?



Tuante


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tuante


Enfin bon, tant qu'Apple ne s'associe pas avec D-Técé, ça va.


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2006)

Un nouveau gadget:






Permet d'écouter la radio, votre iPod et de recevoir des  appels avec inscriptions su l'écran de l'iPod via bluetooth..

Site. http://www.gear4.com/


----------



## sylko (9 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui une rumeur. Mais une rumeur qui, selon moi, a 99,9% de chances de devenir une réalité. Les 0,1% restant représentent le risque que le projet soit abandonné avant la commercialisation, ce qui peut toujours arriver bien que, pour l'instant, rien n'indique que le projet pourrait être abandonné.
> 
> Apple recrute



...recrutait!


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2006)

C'est bien, ils travaillent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> ...recrutait!


Bon ben, maintenant qu'ils ont trouvé l'oiseau rare, ils peuvent le sortir l'iPhone.


----------



## xao85 (10 Octobre 2006)

OUI ca serait bien, jcommence à trouver le temps long!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> OUI ca serait bien, jcommence à trouver le temps long!


On est 2.


----------



## xao85 (10 Octobre 2006)

Yaura ptetre quelque chose à la fin du moi à lexpo de londre...


----------



## Kortexrom (10 Octobre 2006)

ce lui l&#224; il est pas mal !!!! dis donc !


----------



## Kortexrom (10 Octobre 2006)

Kortexrom a dit:


> ce lui là il est pas mal !!!! dis donc !



oups j'ai oublier la piece joint ... :s


----------



## La mouette (10 Octobre 2006)

Prototype Nokia, écran unique tout tactile .. joli concept .

Sinon pour le iPhone: iPhone téléphone GPS ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Prototype Nokia, écran unique tout tactile .. joli concept .
> 
> Sinon pour le iPhone: iPhone téléphone GPS ?



Si j'ai bien compris, ce serait des itinéraires récupérés sur le Net qu'on pourrait charger dans l'iPhone. Pas bête.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2006)

D&#233;j&#224; que les automobilistes sont des dangers publics avec leurs portables (je farfouille, je cherche un num&#233;ro, je compose le num&#233;ro, je m'agite, je parle parle parle sans regarder ni &#224; droite ni &#224; gauche : bref, je crains !), si en plus le GPS est sur leur t&#233;l&#233;phone ... je reprends le m&#233;tro  !


----------



## xao85 (11 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Déjà que les automobilistes sont des dangers publics avec leurs portables (je farfouille, je cherche un numéro, je compose le numéro, je m'agite, je parle parle parle sans regarder ni à droite ni à gauche : bref, je crains !), si en plus le GPS est sur leur téléphone ... je reprends le métro  !


----------



## La mouette (12 Octobre 2006)

La concurrence n'attends pas:

Sony Ericsson so903i


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La concurrence n'attends pas:
> 
> Sony Ericsson so903i



mouais..... on dirait les 1er Ipods....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La concurrence n'attends pas:
> 
> Sony Ericsson so903i



Pas terrible. J'espère et je pense qu'Apple fera mieux niveau esthétique.


----------



## La mouette (13 Octobre 2006)

Peut-être mais les caractéristique sont terrible, écran Bravia 3" :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Peut-être mais les caractéristique sont terrible, écran Bravia 3" :love:


Et il est vendu combien ?


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2006)

Pas si mal que &#231;a, l'esth&#233;tique, je trouve.
Apple allant vers toujours moins de place, je suppose qu'ils produiront (produiraient) un t&#233;l&#233;phone avec moins de fonctionnalit&#233;s pour plus de l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;.
Mais d&#233;cid&#233;ment, ce SE est bien sympa.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Pas si mal que ça, l'esthétique, je trouve.
> Apple allant vers toujours moins de place, je suppose qu'ils produiront (produiraient) un téléphone avec moins de fonctionnalités pour plus de légèreté.
> Mais décidément, ce SE est bien sympa.


Personnellment, je la trouve assez grossière (il fait mastoc). Mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## fredintosh (16 Octobre 2006)

Bon, l&#224;, franchement, &#231;a devient s&#233;rieux.


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2006)

Moi qui viens d'acqu&#233;rir un Nano (RED) ... [le pire est que c'est mon cadeau de no&#235;l donc interdiction de l'utiliser ... aarrggllll !!] Comment vais-je faire pour faire passer l'iPhone ...

Peut-&#234;tre en roulant en scooter sur mon SE ... [je suis maladroit, parfois].

Cela &#233;tant dit, une petite remarque "s&#233;rieuse" : comment dire d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone _fa&#231;on_ Nano qu'il est un smartphone ? O&#249; met-on ce qu'il faut : &#233;cran et clavier ? Vous voyez un grand &#233;cran tactile, vouzautres ?


----------



## fredintosh (16 Octobre 2006)

Il semblerait qu'il y ait 2 versions de pr&#233;vues, une version nano "light" et une version PDA/wi-fi...


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2006)

Ouch ! j'ai s&#233;rieusement envie de voir &#231;a.


----------



## bill clinton (16 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'y crois toujours pas... Apple n'est pas près de mettre en danger ses ventes d'ipod...
Les parts de marché sont tellement fortes. Canibaliser le Ipod avec un Iphone, voila le risque.

Enfin ce n'est vraiment, mais alors vraiment que mon avis...  


Bill


ps/ ceci dit j'en rêve aussi


----------



## fredintosh (16 Octobre 2006)

bill clinton a dit:


> Canibaliser le Ipod avec un Iphone, voila le risque.


Le risque, il est surtout que l'iPod se fasse bouffer par les MP3-phones de concurrents, donc, mieux vaut qu'Apple fasse ça elle même, ça restera en famille. :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

www.ibtimes.com


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2006)

En clair, il y aurait un modèle basé sur l'iPod nano et sur sur l'iPod vidéo, ce qui n'est pas bête du tout car cela permettrait de rendre le ticket d'entrée dans le monde de l'iPhone abordable.  
Je suis de plus en plus impatient de le voir ce cher iPhone. :love:


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Ils parlent de mars 2007


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ils parlent de mars 2007


J'ai vu. Janvier, mars : on recule (comment veux-tu....). Pas plus, j'esp&#232;re. Sinon, je vais vraiment trouver le temps tr&#232;s long. 

EDIT : ici, on parle de janvier.


----------



## xao85 (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette t'es un vrai glaneur d'infos Iphone... tu serais pas un espion infiltré dans cupertino.


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> La mouette t'es un vrai glaneur d'infos Iphone... tu serais pas un espion infiltr&#233; dans cupertino.



Chutt..Steve va encore me menacer de r&#233;v&#233;ler combien j'ai touch&#233; de stock options ...

Thinksecret


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Chutt..Steve va encore me menacer de révéler combien j'ai touché de stock options ...


En fait, j'ai toujours su que tu étais un affreux capitaliste.


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Caramba ..! jé souis couit ...


----------



## xao85 (17 Octobre 2006)

Moi je veux bien des stock options... c'est où qu'il faut s'adresser. Sur apple store je trouve pas!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je veux bien des stock options... c'est où qu'il faut s'adresser. Sur apple store je trouve pas!


Adresse-toi directement à Steve.


----------



## duracel (17 Octobre 2006)

Le terme Iphone a été déposé par apple:
voir ici


----------



## boulifb (17 Octobre 2006)

C'est officiel:
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/17102006/308/apple-depose-enfin-la-marque-iphone-confirmation.html

Bonne lecture.

Fred.


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Le fait de déposer un nom confirme une sortie ?


----------



## Paradise (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le fait de déposer un nom confirme une sortie ?



il y a de grandes chances mais attention apple à deja fait le coup!!! et puis cet iPhone on va dire que ca fait des années qu'il devrait être dans nos mains


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Cette affaire sent le souffre pour Apple.

Beaucoup d'analystes financiers tablent sur la sortie de cette iPhone, et projette le cours du titre en fonction de son existence.

Les stocks options n'ont pas trop affect&#233; Apple, mais le iPhone me semble plus probl&#233;matique &#224; ce niveau.

D&#233;poser le nom, serait une fa&#231;on de les calmer ...peut-&#234;tre...


----------



## mini-mac (17 Octobre 2006)

Apple dépose enfin la marque iPhone, confirmation

Apple Insider confirme le dépôt de la marque iPhone par Apple, effectué le mois dernier par la Pomme. Le site dédié à la marque y voit un signe de plus vers un inévitable lancement d'un téléphone hybride iPod, que toute la communauté a déjà baptisé iPhone, sans attendre l'avis définitif d'Apple.

Selon Apple Insider, le dépôt de ce nom révèle qu'Apple serait dans la phase finale de conception de l'engin, qui pourrait donc bien sortir assez tôt. Le dépôt de la marque iPhone s'est effectué le 15 septembre dernier précisément. Le brevet décrit littéralement « un périphérique numérique de poche pour l'envoi et la réception d'appels téléphoniques, de fax, de courriers électroniques, et d'autres données numériques, MP3 et autres formats audio numériques ».

La Pomme décrit aussi son hypothétique téléphone-baladeur comme une « machine de jeu vidéo autonome », ce qui laisse croire que ce dernier produit sera compatible avec les jeux d'arcade développés pour l'iPod cinquième génération. Des jeux disponibles sur iTunes, au prix de 4,99 dollars pièce.

Le nom iPhone a eu largement le temps de devenir une évidence, Apple avait d'ailleurs enregistré le site « iPhone.org » en 1999. Depuis, tous les journalistes et les fans ont adopté ce nom pour parler du téléphone hybride qu'Apple est censé lancer bientôt. Par ailleurs, Steve Jobs aurait déjà demandé à deux fabricants OEM de proposer des prototypes de l'engin, plus tôt dans l'année.

Un analyste de chez American Technology Research voit l'iPhone comme un iPod Nano modifié. Le téléphone d'Apple serait en développement depuis au moins 12 mois selon lui, et serait en phase de finalisation pour une production de masse...

via : pcinpact.com


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2006)

Une simple remarque sur les faits (et non les rumeurs) : qu'Apple d&#233;pose la marque "iPhone" emp&#234;che alors quiconque d'utiliser ce terme. On peut penser qu'ils auraient pu s'y prendre plus t&#244;t.
Cela n'indique pas (quoi qu'en disent les rumeurs) que Apple va le sortir, cet iPhone. Mais ils &#233;vitent de se voir doubler inopin&#233;ment.
Ce ne serait pas la premi&#232;re marque (et/ou brevet) d&#233;pos&#233; mais jamais utilis&#233;.


----------



## doctor maybe (17 Octobre 2006)

A une semaine du 5eme anniversaire de l'ipod pourquoi ne pas introduire un ptit frere pour fêter ça??


----------



## Max London (17 Octobre 2006)

A noter qu'une compagnie a déjà le nom www.iphone.com


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Une simple remarque sur les faits (et non les rumeurs) : qu'Apple d&#233;pose la marque "iPhone" emp&#234;che alors quiconque d'utiliser ce terme. On peut penser qu'ils auraient pu s'y prendre plus t&#244;t.
> Cela n'indique pas (quoi qu'en disent les rumeurs) que Apple va le sortir, cet iPhone. Mais ils &#233;vitent de se voir doubler inopin&#233;ment.
> Ce ne serait pas la premi&#232;re marque (et/ou brevet) d&#233;pos&#233; mais jamais utilis&#233;.


Enti&#232;rement d'accord avec toi. Ce n'est pas parce qu'Apple a d&#233;pos&#233; le nom que l'iPhone va sortir. Ce qui n'emp&#234;che que je suis s&#251;r qu'il va sortir. 
Et avec un peu de chances, les abonn&#233;s d'Orange, dont je suis, auront MSN sur leur iPhone.


----------



## iBapt (18 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

certains on peut être déjà vu cela (mais j'ai pas le courage de relire tout les posts), le site iphone.org renvoi sur la site apple...  

Quelques captures non truquées :

Voir la pièce jointe 12291


Voir la pièce jointe 12290


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2006)

Merci, j'ai aussi manqué cette info, si elle a déjà été postée.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Octobre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> certains on peut être déjà vu cela (mais j'ai pas le courage de relire tout les posts), le site iphone.org renvoi sur la site apple...


C'est bien de le rappeler, mais j'ajoute qu'il paraît que c'est le cas depuis déjà plusieurs années.


----------



## iBapt (18 Octobre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est bien de le rappeler, mais j'ajoute qu'il paraît que c'est le cas depuis déjà plusieurs années.



Oui je crois aussi que c'est vieux ce truc... mais j'avais oublié, il me semblait bien de l'avoir déjà vu...  On peut toujours espérer...

...bien que je m'en fout de cet iPhone... j'aime pas les téléphones portables , on me fait ch*** tout le temps et partout avec ce truc, pas le moyen d'être tranquille un moment...     enfin là c'est un autre débat... 

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2006)

Lors de l'annonce des r&#233;sultats hier -    , Steve a promis que 2007 devrait &#234;tre une des ann&#233;es les plus passionnantes d&#8217;Apple, pour ce qui est des nouveaux produits. C'est bien. Un petit iPhone pour bien commencer l'ann&#233;e ?  :love:


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Lors de l'annonce des r&#233;sultats hier -    , Steve a promis que 2007 devrait &#234;tre une des ann&#233;es les plus passionnantes d&#8217;Apple, pour ce qui est des nouveaux produits. C'est bien. Un petit iPhone pour bien commencer l'ann&#233;e ?  :love:



Il avait d&#233;j&#224; dit &#231;a pour 2006 ...

Je ne dis pas que 2006 n'a pas &#233;t&#233; passionnante, mais au niveau nouveaut&#233;s nouvelles, :sleep: 

Bon ok le passage sur Intel c'est pass&#233; de fa&#231;on admirable, voir remarquable..

Mais pour le reste:

- Nike+iPod ...oui
- Vid&#233;o sur iTunes ..ah oui...

Donc ce sera pour 2007:

- iPod Vid&#233;o
- iPhone
- ITV
- Nouveau design iMac , Mac Pro et MBP ...

-> nouveau logo ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il avait déjà dit ça pour 2006 ...


Il radote. Le début de la sénilité ?


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Il radote. Le début de la sénilité ?



Steve anticipe, c'est un visionnaire :

Il avait prévu avec un an d'avance que les 3Ghz serait atteint en 2006


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Steve anticipe, c'est un visionnaire :
> 
> Il avait prévu avec un an d'avance que les 3Ghz serait atteint en 2006


On peut voir ça comme ça.


----------



## fredintosh (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Mais pour le reste:
> 
> - Nike+iPod ...oui
> - Vidéo sur iTunes ..ah oui...


Tu oublies l'iPod Hi-fi.          :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Bon ok le passage sur Intel c'est pass&#233; de fa&#231;on admirable, voir remarquable..


 
Hum les macbook souffrent quand m&#234;me beaucoup... m&#234;me si il est vrai que c'est pas sp&#233;cialement du aux puces intel.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (19 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Hum les macbook souffrent quand même beaucoup... même si il est vrai que c'est pas spécialement du aux puces intel.



Les macbook d'après les chiffres ils souffrent surtout d'un grand nombre de commande.

Je ne parle que très rarement informatique avec mes amis, nous avons d'autres sujets, et j'en connais deux qui ont maintenant un beau macbook, et comme ils sont fier, c'est comme s'ils avaient leur première voiture, mais à 35 ans des émotions comme ça pour un simple ordinateur  ça doit leur rappeler l'apple IIC.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2006)

Max London a dit:


> A noter qu'une compagnie a déjà le nom www.iphone.com




Quoiqu'il en soit, la nana dans son canapé, se prélasse auprès d'un titanium, elle est super pas-fashion du macbook....


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Lui il dit carr&#233;ment tout sur le iPhone 

Une couche de plus


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2006)

En attendant l'iPhone, voici l'iPod 6G :


----------



## Max London (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je ne dis pas que 2006 n'a pas été passionnante, mais au niveau nouveautés nouvelles, :sleep:
> 
> Bon ok le passage sur Intel c'est passé de façon admirable, voir remarquable..
> 
> ...



iMac 24" 

Sinon j'attend aussi avec impatience les nouveautés 2007.
Espérons pour de nouveaux produits, j'ai un faible pour tout ce qui touche au média center.
Mais pour moi, ze nouveauté serait que QuickTime puisse aisément lire des sous titres:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> En attendant l'iPhone, voici l'iPod 6G :



a mon avis pour la batterie c'est prémonitoire....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Lui il dit carr&#233;ment tout sur le iPhone


Steve va &#234;tre furieux. :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Finalement je ne veux pas qu'il sorte ce iPhone..

C'est sympa le matin de faire un petit commentaire sur sa sortie éventuelle, une sorte de tradition ...

ça va me manquer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Finalement je ne veux pas qu'il sorte ce iPhone..
> 
> C'est sympa le matin de faire un petit commentaire sur sa sortie &#233;ventuelle, une sorte de tradition ...
> 
> &#231;a va me manquer


C'est pas grave. On trouvera d'autres produits sign&#233;s Apple dont la rumeur annoncera la sortie prochaine avec tous les d&#233;tails techniques.


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2006)

En passant : on parle aussi de produits adapt&#233;s &#224; (RED). Comme un iMac ou un MacBook rouges ne seraient pas du meilleur go&#251;t (je trouve), on peut penser que, si iPhone un jour il y a, rouge pourra &#234;tre sa couleur (avec le noir et la blanc aussi, bien s&#251;r).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> En passant : on parle aussi de produits adaptés à (RED). Comme un iMac ou un MacBook rouges ne seraient pas du meilleur goût (je trouve), on peut penser que, si iPhone un jour il y a, rouge pourra être sa couleur (avec le noir et la blanc aussi, bien sûr).


On peut effectivement.


----------



## fredintosh (20 Octobre 2006)

D'apr&#232;s Cuk, le budget Recherche & D&#233;veloppement d'Apple a fait un bond de 33% en 2006... de quoi nous pr&#233;parer de zolies surprises en 2007 ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Je ne veux pas être mauvaise langue, mais lorsqu'on voit les déboires du Macbook ...le RD devrait rentabiliser un peu ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je ne veux pas être mauvaise langue, mais lorsqu'on voit les déboires du Macbook ...le RD devrait rentabiliser un peu ...


C'est vrai aussi que parfois ils ont tendance à sortir les produits un peu trop vite.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Octobre 2006)

Vu le nombre de produits et de concurrents sur le marché, je me demande l'intérêt de sortir un iPhone quand on est pas paarmi les premiers sur le marché... A moins de sortir un appareil révolutionnaire ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> A moins de sortir un appareil révolutionnaire ?



C'est ce que laisse entendre la rumeur


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Octobre 2006)

Et la rumeur sait quoi des caractéristiques possibles du nouveau prophète ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Et la rumeur sait quoi des caract&#233;ristiques possibles du nouveau proph&#232;te ?



Ce sujet l'explique tout au long de ses pages (26) ...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce sujet l'explique tout au long de ses pages (26) ...



Mouarf, ça c'est un coup vache pour une mouette !


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Mouarf, ça c'est un coup vache pour une mouette !



La connaissance tu auras, par ton travail tu l'apprécieras, au delà des yeux et de la poussière ... 

Jedi de l'ordre des Mouettes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Vu le nombre de produits et de concurrents sur le march&#233;, je me demande l'int&#233;r&#234;t de sortir un iPhone quand on est pas paarmi les premiers sur le march&#233;... A moins de sortir un appareil r&#233;volutionnaire ?


L'int&#233;r&#234;t ? Il est simple. En sortant un iPod-t&#233;l&#233;phone, Apple peut asseoir sa supr&#233;matie sur le march&#233; des baladeurs (quelque soit la part de march&#233; qu'il prendra sur celui des t&#233;l&#233;phones) et peut compter sur le succ&#232;s actuel du duo iPod+iTunes pour r&#233;ussir son entr&#233;e dans le monde de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie mobile.
En outre, &#231;a lui permettra d'&#233;largir ses horizons et de ne plus compter que sur l'iPod actuel, dont le succ&#232;s ne durera pas ind&#233;finiment. Il lui faut donc trouver autre chose. Et l'iPhone peut faire partie de cet autre chose.
Cela explique aussi pourquoi Apple ne se lance que maintenant (alors que la rumeur court depuis tr&#232;s longtemps). Sans l'iPod, l'iTMS et l'&#233;mergence des t&#233;l&#233;phones/lecteur MP3, Apple n'a aucun int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; se lancer sur ce march&#233;.



La mouette a dit:


> La connaissance tu auras, par ton travail tu l'appr&#233;cieras, au del&#224; des yeux et de la poussi&#232;re ...
> 
> Jedi de l'ordre des Mouettes


AngelWithDustEyes, le ma&#238;tre &#233;couter tu dois. Plein de sagesse il est.   

Vendredi de l'ordre des Canards


----------



## fredintosh (21 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Vendredi de l'ordre des Canards


Samedi : de l'ordre dans mon appartement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Samedi : de l'ordre dans mon appartement.


Et dimanche : repos pour tout le monde.


----------



## lufograf (21 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Et dimanche : repos pour tout le monde.



Et lundi : un Iphone ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

lufograf a dit:


> Et lundi : un Iphone ! :rateau:


Nan. Le lundi, c'est raviolis.


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je cherche le sujet qui traite de l'iPhone ..
C'est ici ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche le sujet qui traite de l'iPhone ..
> C'est ici ?



Ca sent le rappel à l'ordre. :afraid:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (21 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca sent le rappel à l'ordre. :afraid:



Un peu téléphonée cette remarque...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Un peu téléphonée cette remarque...


Oui mais sans iPhone, ça le fait moins.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (21 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> L'intérêt ? Il est simple. En sortant un iPod-téléphone, Apple peut asseoir sa suprématie sur le marché des baladeurs (quelque soit la part de marché qu'il prendra sur celui des téléphones) et peut compter sur le succès actuel du duo iPod+iTunes pour réussir son entrée dans le monde de la téléphonie mobile.
> En outre, ça lui permettra d'élargir ses horizons et de ne plus compter que sur l'iPod actuel, dont le succès ne durera pas indéfiniment. Il lui faut donc trouver autre chose. Et l'iPhone peut faire partie de cet autre chose.
> Cela explique aussi pourquoi Apple ne se lance que maintenant (alors que la rumeur court depuis très longtemps). Sans l'iPod, l'iTMS et l'émergence des téléphones/lecteur MP3, Apple n'a aucun intérêt à se lancer sur ce marché.
> 
> ...



Tu as tout à fait raison quand tu mentionnes la nécessaire diversification des activités par Apple, qui, actuellement, repose presque uniquement sur l'iPod. Au-delà de la convergence toute naturelle désormais (ce n'était pas le cas il y a quatre ans...) entre un baladeur et un téléphone, je m'interroge sur ce que peut apporter Apple dans le domaine. Outre son professionnalisme dans le champ de la musique portable et son expérience de la vente en ligne (ITMS), le marché qui s'ouvre à ce genre de produits est-il aussi prometteur qu'il le fut il y a dix ans ? Et dans le cadre de la concurrence effrenée actuelle, y a-t-il une innovation qui permettra à Apple de tirer son épingle du jeu ? Je n'ai pas lu le thread, beaucoup trop long hélas un peu flemmard sur ce coup-là, il y a certainement des infos/hoax intéressants, toutefois je ne m'imagine pas ce que peut être ce bouleversement pommien qui empêchera beaucoup de consommateurs de continuer à acheter un bon vieux Nokia ou SonyEricsson des familles...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Tu as tout à fait raison quand tu mentionnes la nécessaire diversification des activités par Apple, qui, actuellement, repose presque uniquement sur l'iPod. Au-delà de la convergence toute naturelle désormais (ce n'était pas le cas il y a quatre ans...) entre un baladeur et un téléphone, je m'interroge sur ce que peut apporter Apple dans le domaine. Outre son professionnalisme dans le champ de la musique portable et son expérience de la vente en ligne (ITMS), le marché qui s'ouvre à ce genre de produits est-il aussi prometteur qu'il le fut il y a dix ans ? Et dans le cadre de la concurrence effrenée actuelle, y a-t-il une innovation qui permettra à Apple de tirer son épingle du jeu ? Je n'ai pas lu le thread, beaucoup trop long hélas un peu flemmard sur ce coup-là, il y a certainement des infos/hoax intéressants, toutefois je ne m'imagine pas ce que peut être ce bouleversement pommien qui empêchera beaucoup de consommateurs de continuer à acheter un bon vieux Nokia ou SonyEricsson des familles...


Je ne crois pas que la vraie question (du moins celle qu'ils doivent ou ont dû se poser à Cupertino) soit ce qu'Apple peut apporter au domaine - encore qu'une bonne petite innovation de derrière les fagots comme ils ont le secret, ça peut aider - mais ce que le domaine peut apporter à Apple.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (21 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que la vraie question (du moins celle qu'ils doivent ou ont dû se poser à Cupertino) soit ce qu'Apple peut apporter au domaine - encore qu'une bonne petite innovation de derrière les fagots comme ils ont le secret, ça peut aider - mais ce que le domaine peut apporter à Apple.



Je pense, effectivement, qu'ils se sont demandé ce que ce marché pouvait apporter à Apple et que faire pour que ce soit un apport maximal. Dans le retour en force de toutes les utopies pré-millénaristes du type Vivendi@Jean-Marie Messier (c'est-à-dire des synergies dans le monde des médias+télécom+divertissements avec fabrication des supports et alimentation de ces derniers par l'entreprise elle-même), Apple a une carte énorme à jouer... 
Avec l'iPod et l'ITMS, les distributeurs de musiques et de films ne se canibalisaient guère, sachant qu'à l'époque aucune offre de vitrine telle que l'ITMS n'existait de manière sérieuse. Ils ne prenaient donc pas de risque. Sauf qu'avec l'iPhone (en partant du principe iPhone = lecteur mp3 + lecteur vidéo + téléphone et appareil photo), ca va virer à la schizophrénie pour les majors du disque et de la vidéo qui ont déjà des parts dans les tuyaux actuels (les portails mobiles SFR, Orange, Bouygues pour ne citer que la France) et si l'iPhone remporte un franc succès, c'est comme s'ils se tiraient une balle dans le pied. Corrigez-moi si je dis des conneries please...
Je vais lire ce thread


----------



## Bionik (21 Octobre 2006)

Plus qu'une stratégie de diversification je pense qu'il s'agit d'une stratégie d'innovation. Apple a toujours été visionnaire sur les produits qu'ils ont lancé. Un peu trop d'ailleurs. qui se rappelle de l'APN lancé par Apple (je n'ai plus son nom en tête) qui n'a pas marché car trop en avance sur son temps. Ou encore le Newton, mais le marché était loin d'être mature pour un tel produit. La sortie de l'iPod illustre encore mieux  la vision d'Apple. Le marché du lecteur mp3 était loin d'être mûr  et pourtant l'iPod en est son plus illustre représentant. L'iTMS (iTS maintenant) est aujourd'hui l'offre de musique en ligne la plus complète alors que tout le monde rigolait à sa sortie. 
Apple sait tirer l'essentiel des choses: l'iPod était un projet visionnaire, mais son succès il le doit à sa simplicité. Aujourd'hui, face à des concurrents qui noient leur produit sous un flots de fonctionnalités, l'iPod reste en tête car simple à appréhender. 
Voila pourquoi un iPhone pourrait être un produit remarquable, même sur un marché aussi rempli. Recentrer l'utilisation d'un tel produit sur l'essentiel: la simplicité (tout comme l'iPod). 
Aujourd'hui, plus que de créer un marché (comme se fut le cas avec l'APN Apple ou le Newton), Apple transforme le marché. Et dans une telle configuration, un iPhone (si iPhone il y a bien) serait un succès c'est certain.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Je pense, effectivement, qu'ils se sont demandé ce que ce marché pouvait apporter à Apple et que faire pour que ce soit un apport maximal. Dans le retour en force de toutes les utopies pré-millénaristes du type Vivendi@Jean-Marie Messier (c'est-à-dire des synergies dans le monde des médias+télécom+divertissements avec fabrication des supports et alimentation de ces derniers par l'entreprise elle-même), Apple a une carte énorme à jouer...
> Avec l'iPod et l'ITMS, les distributeurs de musiques et de films ne se canibalisaient guère, sachant qu'à l'époque aucune offre de vitrine telle que l'ITMS n'existait de manière sérieuse. Ils ne prenaient donc pas de risque. Sauf qu'avec l'iPhone (en partant du principe iPhone = lecteur mp3 + lecteur vidéo + téléphone et appareil photo), ca va virer à la schizophrénie pour les majors du disque et de la vidéo qui ont déjà des parts dans les tuyaux actuels (les portails mobiles SFR, Orange, Bouygues pour ne citer que la France) et si l'iPhone remporte un franc succès, c'est comme s'ils se tiraient une balle dans le pied. Corrigez-moi si je dis des conneries please...
> Je vais lire ce thread


Schizophrénie peut-être. Mais ils auront quand même intérêt à "soutenir" l'iPhone étant donné la force de frappe d'Apple dans ce domaine (l'ITS, c'est 70% de la musique vendue dans le monde). Donc au final, ils seront quand même gagnant. Regarde les discussions sur les prix de vente de la musique en ligne. Les maisons de disques voulaient les faire remonter un peu, estimant que 9,99 n'est pas suffisant, et elles ont obtenu gain de cause avec tous les services de vente de musique en ligne sauf Apple, Steve Jobs refusant catégoriquement de remonter les prix. Alors elles auraient pû décider de ne pas renouveler l'accord avec Apple. Mais elles auraient énormément perdu en perdant un accord avec un acteur majeur de la vente de musique en ligne.


----------



## xanderfromtheblock (22 Octobre 2006)

hummm un bel iphone pour choper une belle tumeur... :hein: 
Ou un bel iphone anti tumeur au cerveau  

ahahhahah


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Octobre 2006)

xanderfromtheblock a dit:


> hummm un bel iphone pour choper une belle tumeur... :hein:
> Ou un bel iphone anti tumeur au cerveau
> 
> ahahhahah


Ou pas d'iPhone mais une belle rumeur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

il y en a qui se sont tordus les m&#233;ninges ce WE!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Ou pas d'iPhone mais une belle rumeur


Parles pas de malheur !  :afraid:     



bouhbouh a dit:


> il y en a qui se sont tordus les méninges ce WE!!!!


Et pas qu'un peu. Je suis claqué. :sleep:


----------



## noche84 (23 Octobre 2006)

Qui sait : http://www.mac-expo.co.uk/Home.html

Bien que j'le verrais plutot pour la MacWorld Expo du 8 au 12 Janvier 2007... Entre une petite présentation d'iLife et iTV


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2006)

noche84 a dit:


> Qui sait : http://www.mac-expo.co.uk/Home.html
> 
> Bien que j'le verrais plutot pour la MacWorld Expo du 8 au 12 Janvier 2007... Entre une petite présentation d'iLife et iTV



Plutôt un "One more thing" (le 8 janvier).


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (23 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Et pas qu'un peu. Je suis claqué. :sleep:



Je crois qu'il parlait de moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Je crois qu'il parlait de moi


T'es s&#251;r ? Je pensais qu'il parlait de toi et moi.  
Enfin bon, claqu&#233; quand m&#234;me. :sleep:  




Motorola et Apple divorcent.
Un indice suppl&#233;mentaire ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (24 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> T'es sûr ? Je pensais qu'il parlait de toi et moi.
> Enfin bon, claqué quand même. :sleep:
> 
> 
> ...




Non, je déconnais, il parlait de toi et moi 

Alors, j'ai lu la news dont tu as filé le lien, et je t'en remercie (j'ai Bac+4 Politesse). Cela dit, cela oriente l'idée d'un téléphone mp3 + iTunes, mais pas en quoi l'iPhone sera différent de ce qui se trouvera sur le marché hormis qu'il sera signé Apple. Bon, je chipote, je sais, je suis un emmerdeur, je le sais aussi, mais ça me titille !


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Non, je déconnais, il parlait de toi et moi
> 
> Alors, j'ai lu la news dont tu as filé le lien, et je t'en remercie (j'ai Bac+4 Politesse). Cela dit, cela oriente l'idée d'un téléphone mp3 + iTunes, mais pas en quoi l'iPhone sera différent de ce qui se trouvera sur le marché hormis qu'il sera signé Apple. Bon, je chipote, je sais, je suis un emmerdeur, je le sais aussi, mais ça me titille !



En quoi un ordinateur Apple est-il différent d'un autre, hormis qu'il est Apple ?


----------



## Paradise (24 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> En quoi un ordinateur Apple est-il différent d'un autre, hormis qu'il est Apple ?



j'ai mal à la tête... :mouais:  la question du jour!! 

un Mac c'est aussi une manière de penser... mais pour l'iphone ?? faut voir


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (24 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> En quoi un ordinateur Apple est-il différent d'un autre, hormis qu'il est Apple ?



Quand Apple a lancé ses Mac, le marché était tout de même moins saturé, plus porteur d'avenir et plus démocratisable que celui des téléphones portables !


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Quand Apple a lanc&#233; ses Mac, le march&#233; &#233;tait tout de m&#234;me moins satur&#233;, plus porteur d'avenir et plus d&#233;mocratisable que celui des t&#233;l&#233;phones portables !



Cela n'a pas emp&#234;ch&#233; Apple de se planter, et de passer &#224; deux doigts de la faillite ...

Votre r&#233;flexion sur l'iPhone se base sur une comparaison avec des produits existant et une approche de Apple qui serait similaire &#224; un constructeur historique.
Il est certain que si cette approche est confirm&#233;e, Apple risque de se frotter &#224; une concurrence tr&#232;s rude, et tr&#232;s bien implant&#233;e.

Maintenant, envisageons une approche diff&#233;rente, avec un produit connu du publique, mais qui traite la t&#233;l&#233;phonie d'une fa&#231;on globale, et non plus exclusivement dans le domaine ultra concurrentiel de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie pure.
Tout les constructeurs de mobiles actuellement travaillent sur l'int&#233;gration des loisirs, (musiques, jeux,etc) dans leurs programmes, ainsi que des fonctions de bureau mobile mais sur un base de t&#233;l&#233;phonie pure li&#233;e &#224; des op&#233;rateurs.

L'iPhone, s'il existe un jour, aura comme particularit&#233; d'offrir la fonction t&#233;l&#233;phonie, presque comme une fonction secondaire. Cette fonction &#233;tant int&#233;gr&#233;e dans une suite &#224; l'offre multim&#233;dia et bureautique actuelle et &#224; venir d'Apple.

Comment je n'en sais rien ..mais qui sait.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (24 Octobre 2006)

Ok, dans ce cas-là, Apple rejoindrait (ou l'inverse) la stratégie future de Nokia et je comprends mieux d'après ton éclairage...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Cela n'a pas empêché Apple de se planter, et de passer à deux doigts de la faillite ...
> 
> Votre réflexion sur l'iPhone se base sur une comparaison avec des produits existant et une approche de Apple qui serait similaire à un constructeur historique.
> Il est certain que si cette approche est confirmée, Apple risque de se frotter à une concurrence très rude, et très bien implantée.
> ...


 
si je te suis bien, le concept révolutionnaire d'Apple, serait de lancer le premier lecteur MP3/Vidéo qui fasse téléphone...  

l'approche est certe plus interessante qu'un téléphone avec des fonctions MP3/vidéo... :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:


> *si je te suis bien*, le concept r&#233;volutionnaire d'Apple, serait de lancer le premier lecteur MP3/Vid&#233;o qui fasse t&#233;l&#233;phone...
> 
> l'approche est certe plus interessante qu'un t&#233;l&#233;phone avec des fonctions MP3/vid&#233;o... :mouais: :rateau:



Non tu ne suit pas bien ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Non, je déconnais, il parlait de toi et moi
> 
> Alors, j'ai lu la news dont tu as filé le lien, et je t'en remercie (j'ai Bac+4 Politesse). Cela dit, cela oriente l'idée d'un téléphone mp3 + iTunes, mais pas en quoi l'iPhone sera différent de ce qui se trouvera sur le marché hormis qu'il sera signé Apple. Bon, je chipote, je sais, je suis un emmerdeur, je le sais aussi, mais ça me titille !


Design, ergonomie, peut-être innovation matériele, intégration à un service (j'ai bien capté, La Mouette ?). Bref, la recette iPod + iTunes appliquée à la téléphonie mobile.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Design, ergonomie, peut-être innovation matériele, intégration à un service (j'ai bien capté, La Mouette ?). Bref, la recette iPod + iTunes appliquée à la téléphonie mobile.



Je vois bien un micro-ondes avec


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Je vois bien un micro-ondes avec


Un iMicro-ondes. On est chez Apple !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Un iMicro-ondes. On est chez Apple !



mdrrrrrrrrr _a posteriori_ je trouvais ma vanne bien nulle, mais tu rattrapes le coup, la tienne est largement meilleure


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> mdrrrrrrrrr _a posteriori_ je trouvais ma vanne bien nulle, mais tu rattrapes le coup, la tienne est largement meilleure


'tain, comment j'suis fort, moi.


----------



## disfortune (25 Octobre 2006)

et vous z'oubliez que si steve doit presenter ca, il le fera avec un nom am&#233;ricain et mystique... 
Genre 
"One more thing!
Here's "iWave" the first intel core 2 duo cell phone, with microwave oven
It's amazing!
Now, you can phone, listen to your music, and eat with only 1 product
It's 35% faster than other microwave, as exemple it takes only 39 seconds instead of 1minute for a soup 
He's available today on the store for only 399$"

EDIT:Je vais retourner dormir, je crois
Pcq la je vous bats tous en connerie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> et vous z'oubliez que si steve doit presenter ca, il le fera avec un nom am&#233;ricain et mystique...
> Genre
> "One more thing!
> Here's "iWave" the first intel core 2 duo cell phone, with microwave oven
> ...


Carr&#233;ment !    

Bon, allez : fin de la digression (sinon, on va se faire taper sur les doigts).


----------



## fredintosh (25 Octobre 2006)

Pourvu que l'iPhone ne fasse pas un four...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Octobre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pourvu que l'iPhone ne fasse pas un four...



arrête, tu lui envoies de mauvaises ondes


----------



## CERDAN (25 Octobre 2006)

qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## fredintosh (25 Octobre 2006)

Je ne le vois pas du tout comme &#231;a. Trop fragile, et pas tr&#232;s ergonomique &#224; mon go&#251;t.
Je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais un appareil d'un seul bloc, mais c'est un avis tr&#232;s perso.


----------



## ficelle (26 Octobre 2006)

coté musique, tout était à réinventer, et la roue d'apple a fait des miracles.

coté téléphonie, le petit clavier étriqué permettant a tout djeunz normalement constitué d'envoyer un sms en moins de 10 secondes et rentré dans les normes.
je suis pressé de voir leur approche du sujet, mais ça ne va pas être évident de s'imposer :rose:


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Je ne pense pas qu'il sera comme la photo ..

Un grand &#233;cran, sans boutons m&#233;canique...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

Dans la rubrique "US Confidential" du dernier num&#233;ro de VSD, sorti hier, ils parlent d'une sortie de l'iPhone avant No&#235;l. Auraient-ils des infos ou est-ce que La Mouette ne serait pas le seul &#224; consulter Madame Irma ?


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Les ventes de No&#235;l sont importantes pour un constructeur...l'iPhone sera-t-il de la f&#234;te ?

Cela d&#233;pendra de sa forme. Si c'est un iPod &#233;volu&#233;, c'est probable. Sinon il pourrait faire son apparition apr&#232;s le bonhomme rouge, et ne pas cannibaliser les ventes du baladeur, et aussi participer activement aux r&#233;sultats financier de 2008...?

Mais, madame Irma &#233;tant capricieuse en ce moment, je n'ai pas plus de feeling que &#231;a...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Les ventes de Noël sont importantes pour un constructeur...l'iPhone sera-t-il de la fête ?
> 
> Cela dépendra de sa forme. Si c'est un iPod évolué, c'est probable. Sinon il pourrait faire son apparition après le bonhomme rouge, et ne pas cannibaliser les ventes du baladeur, et aussi participer activement aux résultats financier de 2008...?
> 
> Mais, madame Irma étant capricieuse en ce moment, je n'ai pas plus de feeling que ça...



Ah bon. Il y a de la friture sur la ligne.


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah bon. Il y a de la friture sur la ligne.



Oui ! pas terrible cet iPhone


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Octobre 2006)

Il faut zapper la PRAM de l'iPhone


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Il faut zapper la PRAM de l'iPhone



Et comment fait-on ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

Savez-vous comment est &#233;tabli le prix de d&#233;part dans le cadre d'un changement de mobile chez Orange (prix duquel on d&#233;duit le nombre de points x 0,025, ce qui donne le prix r&#233;ellement pay&#233 ? J'ai longtemps pens&#233; que &#231;a ne d&#233;pendait que du prix du t&#233;l&#233;phone sans abonnement. Mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas que &#231;a et que, par exemple, entre deux mod&#232;les &#224; 300&#8364;, l'un peut avoir un prix "changement de mobile" &#224; 180&#8364; et l'autre &#224; 250&#8364;.


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

ça dépend de tout un tas de facteurs..

Prix, quantité achetée, nouveautés, impact, demande... ( je reviens dans une heure) ...etc,etc..

Bref incompréhensible pour nous, mais très logique pour ceux qui le décide ... 

Va comprendre Charles


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ça dépend de tout un tas de facteurs..
> 
> Prix, quantité achetée, nouveautés, impact, demande... ( je reviens dans une heure) ...etc,etc..
> 
> ...



Merci.  
"nouveautés", il m'avait semblé effectivement. Plus le modèle est nouveau, moins l'écart entre le prix sans abonnement et le prix "changement de mobile" est important.

Donc je sens bien que pour avoir un iPhone pas trop cher, je vais devoir attendre un peu. 

EDIT : moi, c'est Philippe. Pas Charles.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Octobre 2006)

je n'ai pas envie de changer de forfait (tres avantageux pour moi), j'achete donc mes telephones (environ tous les 1,5 ou 2 ans), soit en renouvellement, soit en occasion (par des forums).
Si l'iPhone (sort ) est bien, pour un prix correct, je vais surement me laisser tenter, vu que j'ai mon telephone depuis 1,5ans 


Sinon, question bete : vous pensez qu'il sera compatible iSync? :rateau::casse:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> je n'ai pas envie de changer de forfait (tres avantageux pour moi), j'achete donc mes telephones (environ tous les 1,5 ou 2 ans), soit en renouvellement, soit en occasion (par des forums).
> Si l'iPhone (sort ) est bien, pour un prix correct, je vais surement me laisser tenter, vu que j'ai mon telephone depuis 1,5ans
> 
> 
> Sinon, question bete : vous pensez qu'il sera compatible iSync? :rateau::casse:


Oui. Et iTunes 8.


----------



## xao85 (26 Octobre 2006)

Un bout de tps que je sui po venu dans ce topique, tjs po d'Iphone en vu????


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (26 Octobre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> qu'en pensez vous ?



S'il est beau comme ça, je l'achète !  Plus sérieusement, je pense que dans tout fantasme ou toute rumeur sur un objet, il y a un fond de vérité. Il ne serait peut-être pas pile comme ça, mais je crois qu'il y a des chances qu'il ait un petit quelque chose !
Cool ta photo en tout cas


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (26 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Un bout de tps que je sui po venu dans ce topique, tjs po d'Iphone en vu????



C'est peut être un truc comme ça 

c'est quoi ça ? 


A moins que ce ne soit l'ipod 6G  

Dans tous les cas, même réflexion que sur le site : les gas faudrait voir à rentabiliser vos brevets, on a des sous ici qui n'attendent que vous.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2006)

belle id&#233;e... il serait temps en effet!
Toutefois, &#231;a ne donne pas encore vraiment l'impression d'&#234;tre un t&#233;l...


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Qui dit que l'iPhone aura l'aspect d'un téléphone classique ?


----------



## benjamin (26 Octobre 2006)

Dans l'interview du num&#233;ro deux de Motorola, ce matin dans le Figaro, interview qui a largement &#233;t&#233; reprise pour d'autres raisons, le type balance, sur un ton assur&#233; : "Pour le reste, Apple lancera son iPhone".

C'&#233;tait ma contribution au d&#233;bat du moment.


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

hé, hé .. .merci


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (26 Octobre 2006)

LE FIGARO - extrait 1 a dit:
			
		

> Selon vous, Apple peut-il devenir un acteur indépendant dans le mobile ?
> 
> Quand Apple fait quelque chose, il le fait bien. Nous avons de nombreux appareils qui intègrent iTunes, en dehors du Rokr conçu avec Apple. Mais de nombreuses compagnies d'électronique grand public ont tenté l'aventure dans les mobiles, comme Philips et Siemens, avec des résultats mitigés. Le Rokr est déjà un succès pour nous car nous en avons vendu plus d'un million. Mais ses fonctions ont été limitées, à la demande d'Apple. Pour le reste, la firme dirigée par Steve Jobs lancera son iPhone.





			
				 LE FIGARO - extrait 2 a dit:
			
		

> Parviendrez-vous à vendre un téléphone mobile sur quatre dans le monde ?
> 
> Oui. En 2007, je crois que nous devrons même passer le seuil de 25 % du marché mondial. Après le Razr, qui représente environ 40 % de nos ventes de mobiles, il y aura un nouveau Razr, encore plus fin, avec des fonctions pour l'UMTS évolué, dédié à l'Europe. Nous le présenterons à Barcelone, en février 2007. Tout le monde me pose la question de savoir ce qu'il y aura après le Razr. Ce sera le Razr. Après tout, que compte faire Apple après l'iPod si ce n'est un autre iPod !



Il est nul le journaliste, il a même pas demandé la date de sortie  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (26 Octobre 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Il est nul le journaliste, il a même pas demandé la date de sortie
> 
> A bientôt
> 
> Laurent



Il a dit ça de manière péremptoire sans donner de détails, j'ai des doutes...


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Note...il y a tellement de rumeurs au sujets de l'iPhone qu'il est difficile de ne pas le citer.

Et puis s'il était au courant de qqchose, il l'aurait appelé "le téléphone de Apple" et pas "l'iPhone" .. pour ne pas froisser les avocats d'Apple...et rompre le devoir de confidentialité..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

Et il y a quelques temps, le patron de Motorola avait déclaré qu'il était convaincu qu'Apple allait sortir son téléphone. Alors, ils n'ont peut-être pas de certitudes mais de fortes convictions, c'est sûr.


----------



## Macbeth (27 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Note...il y a tellement de rumeurs au sujets de l'iPhone qu'il est difficile de ne pas le citer.
> 
> Et puis s'il était au courant de qqchose, il l'aurait appelé "le téléphone de Apple" et pas "l'iPhone" .. pour ne pas froisser les avocats d'Apple...et rompre le devoir de confidentialité..



Sauf qu'il n'est pas certain qu'il sagisse seulement d'un téléphone. Ce qu'il dit ensuite : "Après tout, que compte faire Apple après l'iPod si ce n'est un autre iPod !", pourrait porter à croire, comme ça a été suggèré plus haut, que le Iphone pourrais n'être qu'un Ipod de plus, avec une foction téléphone ajouté. Ce qui selon moi serait une bonne solution. 
Apple a séduit une clientèle fidèle et nombreuse avec son Ipod. Conserver cette clientèle et en concquérir une nouvelle en ajoutant à son ipod une simple fonction de communication éviterai de se lancer dans le vide. Si le prix du Ipod n'augmente pas à outrance, ça peut être une bonne solution.


----------



## NED (27 Octobre 2006)

Et le *Ined*?
Lé po déposé lui?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Et le *Ined*?
> Lé po déposé lui?


Il fait téléphone lui aussi ?


----------



## NED (27 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Il fait t&#233;l&#233;phone lui aussi ?



A oui !
ca serait bien, mais surtout il faut que le *Ined* fasse le caf&#233;, et le cappuchino !
j'ai encore des petits probl&#232;mes de r&#233;glage avec la vapeur mais je paufine, je paufine....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> A oui !
> ca serait bien, mais surtout il faut que le *Ined* fasse le café, et le cappuchino !
> j'ai encore des petits problèmes de réglage avec la vapeur mais je paufine, je paufine....



Peaufine, mon ami. Peaufine.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (27 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Peaufine, mon ami. Peaufine.



S'il loupe le cappucino, c'est vraiment pas de peau


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2006)

Je me pose des questions concernant l'&#233;ventuelle pr&#233;sence d'un &#233;cran tactile sur l'iPhone. En supposant qu'il sorte bient&#244;t (d&#233;but 2007 au plus tard) et vu qu'ils ont encore d&#233;pos&#233; un brevet pour &#231;a, est-ce que la technologie de l'&#233;cran tactile aura &#233;t&#233; pr&#234;te &#224; temps pour l'int&#233;grer dans l'iPhone ? Et ne vont-ils pas dans un premier temps la r&#233;server &#224; l'iPod vid&#233;o ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (28 Octobre 2006)

Ca va changer le monde un portable pda mp3... Nan, y a autre chose !


----------



## barth_polux (2 Novembre 2006)

Moi je pense qu'il doit y avoir forcément un truc super innovant, comme des touches tactiles ou je sait quoi. Il suffit juste que apple nous sorte un mobile trés simple aliant Téléphone et lecteur Mp3 (sans s'encombrer de tous ces menu qu'il faut parcourir pour arriver au menu Mp3) et avec un design comme c'est si bien le faire apple. Et voila le tour est joué, pas besoin de sortir quelque chose de super innovant.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Novembre 2006)

avec une isight sur le dos d'inox, sans trop demander


----------



## La mouette (3 Novembre 2006)

Cingular c'est fini, MVNO may be ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Cingular c'est fini, MVNO may be ?


Est-ce qu'Apple a vraiment besoin de s'associer avec un op&#233;rateur particulier ? C'est un peu comme si on avait dit avant le lancement de  l'iTMS, devenu iTunes Store, qu'Apple allait s'associer avec Wanadoo pour permettre &#224; ses clients d'acheter de la musique en ligne.
Idem pour l'histoire du MVNO : quel int&#233;r&#234;t ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (3 Novembre 2006)

Apple, opérateur de téléphonie mobile ? Mouarf... :mouais:


----------



## barth_polux (3 Novembre 2006)

Moi non plus je pense vraiment pas que apple puisse devenir operateur de téléphonie mobile. Ca serait trop compliqué. Moi je pense qu'il va sortir son iphone seul sans abonnement. Aprés je peu me tromper, mais je vois mal que les opérateur francais accepte apple a rentrer dans leur univers.


----------



## La mouette (3 Novembre 2006)

On ne pensait pas non plus que Apple vendrait de la musique, des films et des jeux ...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (3 Novembre 2006)

Tu as raison, mais il n'est pas devenu FAI pour autant, tandis que là, ce serait tout comme, mais pour le téléphone portable...


----------



## La mouette (4 Novembre 2006)

Si je t'avais dis il y a 2 ans que Apple passerait sous Intel, j'aurais été banni du forum à vie...

Cette rumeur dure depuis tellement longtemps, qu'il ne reste plus qu'à attendre ...de voir ce que Apple va faire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2006)

La question qui se pose concernant cette histoire de MVNO est : quel est l'intérêt pour Apple de se lancer là-dedans ?  Parce que franchement que ça plaise ou pas aux opérateurs actuels, on s'en fout un peu.


----------



## iBapt (4 Novembre 2006)

barth_polux a dit:


> Moi non plus je pense vraiment pas que apple puisse devenir opérateur de téléphonie mobile. Ca serait trop compliqué. Moi je pense qu'il va sortir son iphone seul sans abonnement. Après je peu me tromper, mais je vois mal que les opérateur français accepte apple a rentrer dans leur univers.



Et pourtant les boutiques Bouygues Telecom vont bientôt (si ce n'est déjà fait) vendre des iPod...


----------



## jphg (4 Novembre 2006)

Hop un petit retour sur le sujet apr&#232;s qq semaines.

(ds l'id&#233;e "Apple visionnaire, Apple fera mp3-photo avec fonction tel ajout&#233;e, &#224; l'inverse des acteurs du march&#233;") alors moi je dis que l'iPhone sera un t&#233;l&#233;phone multi r&#233;seaux : tel cellulaire qui marche avec ton op&#233;rateur pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; + voix sur IP chez toi (genre free ?) + voix sur IP via iChat ou Skype. Fonction iSync calendar, contacts, bluetooth. et &#233;ventuellement photo (iSight micro) et lecteur mp3 (capacit&#233; d'un shuffle).

 

non ? oui ? (sorry, je ne suis remont&#233; &#224; la page 15&#8230

edit : ptet que non finalement. enfin, c'&#233;tait pour ajouter ma pierre, Pierre, &#224; ce splendide &#233;difice.


----------



## CERDAN (4 Novembre 2006)

effacer ce message, je ma suis trompé


----------



## CERDAN (4 Novembre 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; ceci et vraiment, je crois que le nouvel iPod phone ou Iphone sera en alu comme ses 2 co&#233;quipiers et j'aime bien la isight.


----------



## barth_polux (4 Novembre 2006)

je dois dire que ce fake est trés bien fait. C'est qu'un ipod 6G comme celui ci , j'achéte de suite. Mais c'est pas pour de suite a mon avis, trop révolutionnaire, deja comment les gens  ont du mal avec des téléphone avec 4 touches tactiles, alors la une molette tactile, j'imagine méme pas. Méme si je préfére de loin le coté tactiles, qui est trés classe et beaucoup plus confortable que les touches (aprés un temps d'adaptation bien sur).
Sinon pour la couleur du iphone, je pense que yaura toutes les couleurs comme le ipod nano, non??? Ca serait sympa, car le gris metal comme ca, n'est pas la plus belle des couleur, méme si c'est trés classe.


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Novembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233; ceci et vraiment, je crois que le nouvel iPod phone ou Iphone sera en alu comme ses 2 co&#233;quipiers et j'aime bien la isight.


Tr&#232;s bon fake  (par contre 80 GB c'est un peu exag&#233;r&#233;   )


----------



## noche84 (4 Novembre 2006)

Bah le gros modèle fait déjà 80Go donc... Vu que ça reste un iPod, Apple ne va pas diminuer la capacité


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Novembre 2006)

Ouais enfin un t&#233;l&#233;phone de la taille de l'iPod &#231;a me dit pas trop...


----------



## CERDAN (4 Novembre 2006)

barth_polux a dit:


> je dois dire que ce fake est trés bien fait. C'est qu'un ipod 6G comme celui ci , j'achéte de suite. Mais c'est pas pour de suite a mon avis, trop révolutionnaire, deja comment les gens ont du mal avec des téléphone avec 4 touches tactiles, alors la une molette tactile, j'imagine méme pas. Méme si je préfére de loin le coté tactiles, qui est trés classe et beaucoup plus confortable que les touches (aprés un temps d'adaptation bien sur).
> Sinon pour la couleur du iphone, je pense que yaura toutes les couleurs comme le ipod nano, non??? Ca serait sympa, car le gris metal comme ca, n'est pas la plus belle des couleur, méme si c'est trés classe.


 
Il peut y avoir les couleurs, comme sur l'ipod nano avec aussi de l'alu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233; ceci et vraiment, je crois que le nouvel iPod phone ou Iphone sera en alu comme ses 2 co&#233;quipiers et j'aime bien la isight.


Joli fake. Mais comme dit pr&#233;c&#233;demment, je ne suis pas s&#251;r que l'&#233;cran tactile sur l'iPhone, ce soit pour tout de suite. Mais sait-on jamais.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Novembre 2006)

Bah écran tactile prévu en 2007 pour l'iPod, alors pourquoi pas pour l'iPhone ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Bah écran tactile prévu en 2007 pour l'iPod, alors pourquoi pas pour l'iPhone ?


Ben justement, ça dépendra de quand sortira l'iPhone. Et peut-être que l'écran tactile sera réservé dans un premier temps à l'iPod. Sans parler de la question du coût de fabrication par rapport à un modèle à clavier et touches (plus cher, moins cher, pareil ?).


----------



## NED (5 Novembre 2006)

Donc c'est un Iphone qui fait téléphone et appareil photo en même temps que Ipod? z'ont interêt à mettre un objectif correct dedans....
Ca fait pas un peu beaucoup dans si peu de place?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Novembre 2006)

Plus cher, mais vu qu'Apple sera certainement dans le haut de gamme du mobile...


----------



## barth_polux (5 Novembre 2006)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y a aura un iphone-ipod. Mais plutot deux gamme bien séparé, un iphone d'un coté puis un ipod de l'autre. Vous ne pensez pas que ce serait plus logique?


----------



## NED (5 Novembre 2006)

Ba maintenant les téléphones mobiles ont tendance à faire Lecteur mp3-mp4 et appareil photo (les derniers sont quand même à 8 milions de pixel) donc va faloir s'aligner serieux.


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2006)

Avec toutes ces attentes on risque d'être déçu ...s'il sort un jour ...


----------



## barth_polux (5 Novembre 2006)

regarder ce que j'ai apercu sur Youtube, je dois dire que c'est trés bien fait:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58xU0eB-l2c&mode=related&search=


----------



## barth_polux (5 Novembre 2006)

Je pense que tu a raison La mouette, on sera decu c'est sur. Moi ce que j'attend vraiment de ce iphone c'est un look apple et un vrai lecteur mp3 en plus de la fonction téléphone. Car aujourd'hui les lecteur mp3 dans les mobiles son pas trés ergonomique. Enfin, j'ai jamais essayé les Sony erricson apparement ils son bon dans ce domaine, es ce vrai?


----------



## air (5 Novembre 2006)

moi aussi j'aimerais que l'iphone soit en fait juste qu'un ipod avec peut etre (jdirai surement) ll'isight inside... mais cela ferait un gros telephone !!!???? alors il sera surement de la taille du nano ce qui me semblerait plus logique... pour la sorti d'un tel objet j'vois rien qui puisse empecher sa sortie, sauf la stratégie ou les partenariats !!


----------



## CERDAN (5 Novembre 2006)

apple a deja r&#233;ussi &#224; caser le disque dur, la batrie et tout le tralala dans l'ipod , donc pour rajouter une fonction communication ca sera possible.
Par contre l'iphone aura peut etre une option disque dur et dans sa version de base ou il sera livr&#233; avec une m&#233;moire flash comme le nano pour garder une version plus fine.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

barth_polux a dit:


> j'ai jamais essay&#233; les Sony erricson apparement ils son bon dans ce domaine, es ce vrai?



Le message ne m'&#233;tait pas d&#233;stin&#233; mais je r&#233;ponds quand m&#234;me!  
j'ai un W810i, je l'utilise comme apn et comme lecteur mp3.
Ca reste assez ergonomique et intuitif mais tu as le droit &#224; des bug parfois. C'est rare mais assez d&#233;rangeant pour &#234;tre signal&#233;.
Par exemple, quand je l'utilise en moto, avec les &#233;couteurs sous le casque et le t&#233;l&#233;phone dans la poche interieur de mon blouson, il m'est d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233; 2/3 fois que le lecteur s'arr&#232;te sans explication. Quand tu es &#224; pied c'est pas tr&#232;s grave, tu prends le t&#233;l&#233;phone et tu r&#233;appuis sur "play" mais lorsque tu es en moto, c'est pas bien pratique.
Apparement, la version 2.0 qui vient de sortir sur le W850 est plus stable et encore mieux con&#231;u.
La Mouette a ce petit bijoux entre ses mains, il t'en dira plus...


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2006)

Bigre ! &#201;couter de la musique en moto, c'est hardi !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Bigre ! Écouter de la musique en moto, c'est hardi !



Pour les trajets en ville, jamais...  
Ca demande bien trop d'attention.

Par contre, quand c'est de la totor, j'ai beau essayer de chanter (mal!), je m'ennui.
Alors, la musique est mon amie!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2006)

barth_polux a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'il y a aura un iphone-ipod. Mais plutot deux gamme bien s&#233;par&#233;, un iphone d'un cot&#233; puis un ipod de l'autre. Vous ne pensez pas que ce serait plus logique?


Un iPhone sans fonction iPod n'a aucun int&#233;r&#234;t. 



La mouette a dit:


> Avec toutes ces attentes on risque d'&#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u ...s'il sort un jour ...


Moi, j'attends surtout qu'il sorte. Et je doute franchement que je sois d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## tyler_d (6 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ben justement, ça dépendra de quand sortira l'iPhone. Et peut-être que l'écran tactile sera réservé dans un premier temps à l'iPod. Sans parler de la question du coût de fabrication par rapport à un modèle à clavier et touches (plus cher, moins cher, pareil ?).



dans vos réves, vous semblez oublier un facteur important : la batterie... 

avec un grand écran tactile, ça va etre dur d'avoir ipod 14h + téléphone + appareil photo etc etc


----------



## béné (6 Novembre 2006)

Et que dites vous du fait que Bouygues telecom commercialise depuis 10 jours des ipod dans un trentaine de ses stores? 
Un indice pour nous pauvres macusers en attente d'un pommephone?!!!!:rateau: 
Qui connait un bouygues employee? non resistant à la douleur...!!éhéhéhéhééhéh


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (6 Novembre 2006)

Très bonne remarque de Tyler D. (si je puis me permettre...)
Du coup, c'est sûr, l'iPhone ne fera pas micro-ondes


----------



## noche84 (6 Novembre 2006)

Bah tu peux essayer sur les stagiaires et apprentis ou jobbistes de vacances lol Mais je doute qu'ils sachent quelque chose


----------



## Colin (6 Novembre 2006)

Comme dit un peu plus haut, je pense vraiment qu'il y ait un interêt à ce "truc" si c'est totalement integré à tout le iBordel : iCal, iTunes bien sûr, iPhoto, Mail... avec connection bluetooth ou usb spagrave.

La carte que Apple devrait jouer, selon moi, c'est l'integration avec les logiciels que les gens ont déjà dans leur machine. avec iLife c'est plus simple bien sûr, mais le rêve par exemple est que je puisse synchroniser mon agenda google dans mon téléphone, etc.

Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ? il faut que l'utilisation soit simplissime! Si je met un nouveau contact dans mon carnet d'adresse je veux pas me soucier de savoir si il a été copié dans le "iPhone", etc.

Sinon, interêt : 0. J'ai déjà un lecteur mp3 et un téléphone, ils vont bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2006)

Colin a dit:


> Comme dit un peu plus haut, je pense vraiment qu'il y ait un interêt à ce "truc" si c'est totalement integré à tout le iBordel : iCal, iTunes bien sûr, iPhoto, Mail... avec connection bluetooth ou usb spagrave.
> 
> La carte que Apple devrait jouer, selon moi, c'est l'integration avec les logiciels que les gens ont déjà dans leur machine. avec iLife c'est plus simple bien sûr, mais le rêve par exemple est que je puisse synchroniser mon agenda google dans mon téléphone, etc.
> 
> ...


T'inquiètes pas pour la synchro avec le iBordel : c'est couru d'avance. Moi, j'ajouterai en plus (au moins pour le modèle wi-fi) l'accès et la synchro avec .Mac.   
Par contre, avec les agendas Google,  c'est nettement moins sûr.


----------



## tyler_d (7 Novembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> Et que dites vous du fait que Bouygues telecom commercialise depuis 10 jours des ipod dans un trentaine de ses stores?
> Un indice pour nous pauvres macusers en attente d'un pommephone?!!!!:rateau:
> Qui connait un bouygues employee? non resistant à la douleur...!!éhéhéhéhééhéh



ba wais, comme il l'a été expliquer par bouygues : c'est principalement un moyen pour eux de drainer du traffic dans leur boutique sur leur cible phare, qui représente un fort taux de ventes de téléphone dans leur circuit de distribution... rien d'autre ! (actuellement...)

sinon je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi il y a prise de tete sur "apple opérateur de téléphonie ?"... apple vendra son appareil comme n'importe quel constructeur, ce qui ne l'empechera pas d'inclure un music store qui utilisera les réseaux 3g pour se connecter (comme on peut avoir opera mini et google earth et meme msn sur son téléphone portable...)


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (7 Novembre 2006)

En tout cas, cet iPhone, je le vois bien s'appeler iMobile


----------



## disfortune (7 Novembre 2006)

iCell ca irait aussi
iCall trop proche de iCal
iCom pourquoi pas


----------



## tantoillane (7 Novembre 2006)

Avec toutes ces fonctions, l'iPhone va devenir une vrai mongolfi&#232;re, le mieux serait qu'Apple sorte sorte un iPod qui fasse encore lecteur de musique, de video, de photos, de m&#233;mo, qui fasse l'heure, des jeux, qu'il y ait une int&#233;gration &#224; iCal, pourquoi pas &#224; Word, excel, et power point, puisque maintenant, que l'on est dans le windows autant s'y mettre &#224; l'aise. Avec en options pour ceux qui y tiennent, un micro-ondes, &#231;a ne fera que 300 euro euro de plus sur les 1200, &#231;a ne se vera presque pas. Sans oubli&#233; t&#233;l&#233;phone portable puisque c'est bien pour cel&#224; qu'il s'appelle iPhone. Et le tout pas plus gros l'iPod flea

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas : http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=6979065094299371478&q=ipod
http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=6979065094299371478&q=ipod


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (8 Novembre 2006)

il est de mauvaise humeur tantoillane : il a reçu un mauvais coup de fil ?


----------



## tantoillane (8 Novembre 2006)

non, non c'&#233;tait de l'humour, car effectivement plus on en mettra plus ce sera gros comme appareil ...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (8 Novembre 2006)

Je remarque que depuis plusieurs années les mobiles ont atteint peu ou prou une taille critique et qu'ils contiennent de plus en plus de fonctionnalités. A n'en pas douter, la tendance continuera ainsi, la miniaturisation interne se poursuivant, les réseaux devenant de plus en plus performant etc. Je crois que si nous reprenions beaucoup des idées avancées dans ce fil, on aurait une bonne idée du contenu du futur *iPhone* dont le nom a été déposé. je crois qu'il faut plus chercher une innovation en matière de fonctionnement de l'*iphone* plutôt que la nouveauté techno qui tue... et aussi un design superbe, car, il faut bien l'avouer, sur environ 100 ou 150 mobiels en circulation, il y en a deux trois qui sont beaux, les autres alternant entre le médiocre et le franchement laid. Pensons à la fonction vocale, que personne n'a maîtrisé correctement jusqu'à présent. Pourquoi pas un mobile connectable à un réseau Internet du type Free, vu que les autres réseaux (imode, vodafone) sont à mourir d'ennui... Creusons, mes amis, creusons


----------



## tantoillane (8 Novembre 2006)

n'emp&#234;che que si tu met l'ipod video et que tu lui colle le dernier motorola, &#231;a fait un petit pav&#233; ...


----------



## barth_polux (8 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Je remarque que depuis plusieurs années les mobiles ont atteint peu ou prou une taille critique et qu'ils contiennent de plus en plus de fonctionnalités. A n'en pas douter, la tendance continuera ainsi, la miniaturisation interne se poursuivant, les réseaux devenant de plus en plus performant etc. Je crois que si nous reprenions beaucoup des idées avancées dans ce fil, on aurait une bonne idée du contenu du futur *iPhone* dont le nom a été déposé. je crois qu'il faut plus chercher une innovation en matière de fonctionnement de l'*iphone* plutôt que la nouveauté techno qui tue... et aussi un design superbe, car, il faut bien l'avouer, sur environ 100 ou 150 mobiels en circulation, il y en a deux trois qui sont beaux, les autres alternant entre le médiocre et le franchement laid. Pensons à la fonction vocale, que personne n'a maîtrisé correctement jusqu'à présent. Pourquoi pas un mobile connectable à un réseau Internet du type Free, vu que les autres réseaux (imode, vodafone) sont à mourir d'ennui... Creusons, mes amis, creusons



Je pense que tu a raison, il faut chercher sur le fonctionnement de l'appareil et sur sa simplicité surtout. Je vois bien aussi apple nous sortir quelque chose d'incroyable au niveau  du contenu des menu. En faite, j'aimerai quelque chose de complément compatible au mac, c'est a dire a ichat, carnet d'adresse, itunes, iphoto et mail, avec une synchronisation parfaite. J'aimerai aussi un menu un peu comme front raw, ca serait sympa et beau. Vous pensez qu'il y aura combien de memoire dedans? 1, 2 ou 4go. 2go serait le minimum


----------



## tantoillane (8 Novembre 2006)

Je pense que l'iPhone doit soit :
compl&#232;tement remplacer l'iPod en l'am&#233;liorant en plus de fonction dites logicielles comme la synchro avec beaucoup d'applis tant PC que Mac car c'est c'est bien l&#224; il ne faut pas le cacher une des clefs de son succ&#232;s

soit le compl&#233;ter SENS reprendre des fonctions d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sentes dans l'ipod.

Mais une m&#233;moire de 2 go &#231;a donne un nano deux fois plus gros qui a un micro, donc tr&#232;s bof ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> il faut bien l'avouer, sur environ 100 ou 150 mobiles en circulation, il y en a deux trois qui sont beaux, les autres alternant entre le médiocre et le franchement laid.



C'est ultra super plus objectif ça...  

Perso, j'attends d'Apple qu'il sorte un iPhone au design novateur avec une utilisation intuitive du mobile.
Après, les fonctionnalités, du moment qu'il y a un lecteur mp3 stable et un mobile, ca me va!


----------



## CERDAN (9 Novembre 2006)

oui, il reprendrai les 4 ou 8 go du nano et pourquoi pas les 16 ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (9 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est ultra super plus objectif ça...



Ce n'est que mon opinion, mais perso, si tu me trouves ne serait-ce que 15 beaux portables sur le marché, je retirerais ce que j'ai dit, mais c'est loin d'être gagné


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (9 Novembre 2006)

avec un peu de culot, Apple sort un mobile qui ne sert pas de téléphone


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Erf! Je craque pas vraiment pour les portables à part quelques Sony Ericsson, le N93 Nokia et 2/3 Samsung. Au total, il y en a pas 15...   

Je pense que la force d'Apple serai de sortir un lecteur mp3/video qui fasse accessoirement  gsm et pas un mobile qui fasse lecteur.
Ca rejoint un peu ton idée.


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Novembre 2006)

juste une supposition comme &#231;a, et si Apple se concentrait sur une machine uniquement connectable via le Web, avec un accord quelquonque avec des FAI, et qui serait t&#233;l&#233;phone, uniquement via des protocoles du web, de type Skype ou Ichat???

c'est con ce que je dis?


----------



## naas (9 Novembre 2006)

trop d'accord commerciaux &#224; passer, trop d'inconnues en m&#234;me temps.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> trop d'accord commerciaux à passer, trop d'inconnues en même temps.



+1

Comme dit plus haut, Apple fera sans doute un mobile nu, sans abonnement et qui fonctionne sous réseau gsm. Pourquoi toujours vouloir faire compliquer quand on peut faire simple...?

HS: En fai naas, t'as eu mon mp?


----------



## tantoillane (9 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> HS: En fai naas, t'as eu mon mp?




C'est voulu le HS à la place du PS ??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> C'est voulu le HS à la place du PS ??



Vu la distance qui sépare le H du P sur mon clavier, voui!  

Et pis le "PS" j'aime pas, c'est trop connoté façon politique démagogue pour moi. :rateau:

J'ai rien dit!


----------



## tantoillane (9 Novembre 2006)

je sais pas hein ... peut-&#234;tre es-tu un ancien PC user trop habituer &#224; taper HS lorsqu'il fr&#233;quente un forum informatique ... 

arr&#234;tons l&#224; ce gros flood ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> je sais pas hein ... peut-être es-tu un ancien PC user trop habituer à taper HS lorsqu'il fréquente un forum informatique ...
> 
> arrêtons là ce gros flood ...



Ou un habitué des forum habitué à faire du *H*ors *S*ujet. 

Je me tais!


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (9 Novembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> juste une supposition comme ça, et si Apple se concentrait sur une machine uniquement connectable via le Web, avec un accord quelquonque avec des FAI, et qui serait téléphone, uniquement via des protocoles du web, de type Skype ou Ichat???
> 
> c'est con ce que je dis?



Désolé d'être idiot, mais quel est l'intérêt de sortir un tel _machin_ ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (9 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Ou un habitu&#233; des forum habitu&#233; &#224; faire du *H*ors *S*ujet.
> 
> Je me tais!



'tain je pars deux heures et c'est le b*rdel, z&#234;tes vraiment des zenfants 

P.Q. : Au fait naas, je ne t'ai pas envoy&#233; de mp hein


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> 'tain je pars deux heures et c'est le b*rdel, zêtes vraiment des zenfants
> 
> P.Q. : Au fait naas, je ne t'ai pas envoyé de mp hein





> Dernière modification par AngelWithDustEyes Aujourd'hui à 17h22. Motif: Je ne modifie rien parce que le Q est trop loin du S



Roooh l'autre hééé!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> juste une supposition comme &#231;a, et si Apple se concentrait sur une machine uniquement connectable via le Web, avec un accord quelquonque avec des FAI, et qui serait t&#233;l&#233;phone, uniquement via des protocoles du web, de type Skype ou Ichat???
> 
> c'est con ce que je dis?



Con ? Non. Mais pas tr&#232;s r&#233;aliste. Qui &#231;a va int&#233;resser &#224; part 2 ou 3 technophiles ? Personne.

PS (oui, j'ai dit *S* et pas *Q* !  ) : Dites. Ca vous ennuye pas si on reste dans le sujet ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (9 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Con ? Non. Mais pas très réaliste. Qui ça va intéresser à part 2 ou 3 technophiles ? Personne.
> 
> PS (oui, j'ai dit *S* et pas *Q* !  ) : Dites. Ca vous ennuye pas si on reste dans le sujet ?



Non, du tout, mais je te propose de relancer le débat


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Hm... Il paraît, d'après le fils de la concierge de la tante de la copine de classe du cousin à Ernest, qu'il a vu un iPhone, probablement en test dans un Quick.

Vous y croyez vous?


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2006)

Restons dans le sujet, svp ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

Désolé... :rose: 

Plus serieusement donc, j'espère que sa sortie est proche car si je n'achète pas d'iPod Nano, c'est parce que j'attends ce foutu iMachin.

Vous avez une idée argumentée de l'hypothétique sortie de l'engin?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (10 Novembre 2006)

Excuse-nous bompi mais on est tellement stressé par la rumeur *iPhone* qu'on s'est détendu 5 minutes avant de redevenir sérieux 

J'ai une petite idée sur la sortie de l'*iPhone*. SI on part du principe qu'il sortirait en 2007, je pense qu'il serait mis en vente à la fin de l'année, vers octobre-novembre 2007.
Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il est trop tard pour tous les effets d'annonces pour une vente début 2007. En plus, je ne sens pas trop le buzz monter, c'est un signe, non ?
De plus, juillet-août c'est les vacances pour pas mal de consommateurs mondiaux. Septembre c'est le mois de la rentrée des classes. Et sortir un objet en décembre pour espérer le vendre à Noël, c'est franchement maladroit. 

Donc, je le vois octobre-novembre 2007 ou mars-avril-mai 2008. Mais j'ai 70% de chances de me tromper


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Excuse-nous bompi mais on est tellement stress&#233; par la rumeur *iPhone* qu'on s'est d&#233;tendu 5 minutes avant de redevenir s&#233;rieux
> 
> J'ai une petite id&#233;e sur la sortie de l'*iPhone*. SI on part du principe qu'il sortirait en 2007, je pense qu'il serait mis en vente &#224; la fin de l'ann&#233;e, vers octobre-novembre 2007.
> Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il est trop tard pour tous les effets d'annonces pour une vente d&#233;but 2007. En plus, je ne sens pas trop le buzz monter, c'est un signe, non ?
> ...


J'esp&#232;re bien que tu te trompes. Ca serait vraiment dur pour moi d'attendre jusque l&#224;. :afraid: 
Les derni&#232;res rumeurs parlent de la keynote de la Macworld Expo en janvier. Mais vu qu'on peut d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;voir une nouvelle pr&#233;sentation de Leopard, la sortie d'iLife 07 et d'iWork 07, plus &#233;ventuellement l'ITV et de nouveaux iPod vid&#233;o (vraiment nouveaux), l'iPhone en plus, &#231;a ferait peut-&#234;tre un peu beaucoup (faut m&#233;nager iPapy. ). 
Et un produit totalement nouveau (ou presque, si on le consid&#232;re comme un iPod qui fait t&#233;l&#233;phone) ne m&#233;rite-t-il pas d'organiser un &#233;v&#233;nement pour lui tout seul (Special Event) ?


----------



## béné (10 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> J'espère bien que tu te trompes. Ca serait vraiment dur pour moi d'attendre jusque là. :afraid:
> Les dernières rumeurs parlent de la keynote de la Macworld Expo en janvier. Mais vu qu'on peut déjà prévoir une nouvelle présentation de Leopard, la sortie d'iLife 07 et d'iWork 07, plus éventuellement l'ITV et de nouveaux iPod vidéo (vraiment nouveaux), l'iPhone en plus, ça ferait peut-être un peu beaucoup (faut ménager iPapy. ).
> Et un produit totalement nouveau (ou presque, si on le considère comme un iPod qui fait téléphone) ne mérite-t-il pas d'organiser un événement pour lui tout seul (Special Event) ?


 

IPAPY?
Jvais l'dire!!!!


----------



## béné (10 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Hm... Il paraît, d'après le fils de la concierge de la tante de la copine de classe du cousin à Ernest, qu'il a vu un iPhone, probablement en test dans un Quick.
> 
> Vous y croyez vous?


 

AAAHHHH .... Je voudrais un Maxi Méga Itelmenu sivouplé!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

Tu sais béné que tu peux mettre plusieurs réponses dans un même message.


----------



## béné (10 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu sais béné que tu peux mettre plusieurs réponses dans un même message.


 

ba euh.....nan.... 
ça c'est peut etre depuis que je me suis faite refaire des meches blondes tu crois?!!:rateau: 
éhéhé nan serieux on fait comment?!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> ba euh.....nan....
> ça c'est peut etre depuis que je me suis faite refaire des meches blondes tu crois?!!:rateau:
> éhéhé nan serieux on fait comment?!!!


Sérieux ?  Moi, je fais un clic droit sur le bouton Citer du premier message auquel je veux répondre et je fais ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet. Je tape ma réponse. Je repasse sur l'onglet du fil. Je fais un clic droit sur le bouton Citer du second message et ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet. Je copie le contenu de la fenêtre de réponse au second message dans la fenêtre de réponse au premier message. Et je tape ma réponse. Et ainsi de suite.


----------



## two (10 Novembre 2006)

b&#233;n&#233;;4046286 a dit:
			
		

> ba euh.....nan....
> &#231;a c'est peut etre depuis que je me suis faite refaire des meches blondes tu crois?!!:rateau:
> &#233;h&#233;h&#233; nan serieux on fait comment?!!!


vous connaissez le bouton multi-citer ?



iDuck a dit:


> S&#233;rieux ?  Moi, je fais un clic droit sur le bouton Citer du premier message auquel je veux r&#233;pondre et je fais ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet. Je tape ma r&#233;ponse. Je repasse sur l'onglet du fil. Je fais un clic droit sur le bouton Citer du second message et ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet. Je copie le contenu de la fen&#234;tre de r&#233;ponse au second message dans la fen&#234;tre de r&#233;ponse au premier message. Et je tape ma r&#233;ponse. Et ainsi de suite.


Sur le message de b&#233;n&#233; j'ai utilis&#233; le bouton multi-citer, sur celui d'iDuck j'ai utilis&#233; le bouton citer et directement j'arrive sur une fenetre reprenant tous les messages que je veux citer... quand m&#234;me plus simple que ce que tu propose iDuck
Pour en revenir au sujet rien n'emp&#232;che iPapy d'&#233;taler ses annonces dans le temps...
iTV et nouvel ipod pour la macworld expo et l'iphone quelques semaines plus tard (comme il l'avait fait pour les macbookpro en son temps si je me souviens bien


----------



## NED (10 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Sérieux ?  Moi, je fais un clic droit sur le bouton Citer du premier message auquel je veux répondre et je fais ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet. Je tape ma réponse. Je repasse sur l'onglet du fil. Je fais un clic droit sur le bouton Citer du second message et ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet. Je copie le contenu de la fenêtre de réponse au second message dans la fenêtre de réponse au premier message. Et je tape ma réponse. Et ainsi de suite.



Et ba y'en a qui aiment bien se prendre le chou....:mouais:


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2006)

Je trouve que ce fil commence &#224; partir en quenouille et vous propose donc d'essayer de ne poster que pour nous donner une nouvelle rumeur (folle bien s&#251;r) ou un nouveau fake.
Histoire que l'on continue &#224; pouvoir s'y retrouver ais&#233;ment.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

Consultation publique sur les normes de la TV mobile
Ca me fait penser à un sujet qui n'a peut-être pas été évoqué sur ce fil (pardon s'il l'a été) : la télé sur l'iPhone. Vous y croyez ? Ca vous intéresse (personnellement, la télé sur mobile, iPhone ou autre, je m'en fous. Mais il y en a peut-être que ça intéresse) ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (10 Novembre 2006)

Non, la télé sur le portable, c'est bidon... Qui ça intéresse de mater la télé sur un écran tout petit ? Ou alors pas avant 10 ans dans une qualité potable. Parce qu'un mobile, qu'il soit iPhone ou autre chose, sert à se déplacer. Ils arrivent déjà à peine à faire des baladeurs avec RDS (je charrie un peu, mais c'est pas loin de la vérité) pour la radio sans trop de problème de connexion, alors une émission de télé, je n'y pense même pas.

Et si finalement, l'iPhone ne sortait jamais ? Après tout, ce serait un buzz inversé, qui sert juste à faire causer d'Apple ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Non, la télé sur le portable, c'est bidon... Qui ça intéresse de mater la télé sur un écran tout petit ? Ou alors pas avant 10 ans dans une qualité potable. Parce qu'un mobile, qu'il soit iPhone ou autre chose, sert à se déplacer. Ils arrivent déjà à peine à faire des baladeurs avec RDS (je charrie un peu, mais c'est pas loin de la vérité) pour la radio sans trop de problème de connexion, alors une émission de télé, je n'y pense même pas.
> 
> Et si finalement, l'iPhone ne sortait jamais ? Après tout, ce serait un buzz inversé, qui sert juste à faire causer d'Apple ?


Et un bon moyen de faire prendre un gros gadin à l'action Apple, les analystes comptant au moins autant que nous sur la sortie de l'iPhone (mais pas forcément pour les mêmes raisons). Donc s'il ne devait pas sortir, Steve l'aurait déjà dit.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (10 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Et un bon moyen de faire prendre un gros gadin à l'action Apple, les analystes comptant au moins autant que nous sur la sortie de l'iPhone (mais pas forcément pour les mêmes raisons). Donc s'il ne devait pas sortir, Steve l'aurait déjà dit.



Un gros gadin... J'ai peut-être dit une connerie, mais l'action Apple n'est pas une bulle immobilière. Un produit tel que l'iPhone ne pesera pas grand chose au début, les analystes en sont conscients je pense et ne surévalue pas son poids dans l'entreprise.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis et je ne suis pas spécialiste... 
Qu'en pensent également les autres MacGéens ?


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2006)

Le projet de téléphone mobile d'Apple revient sur le devant de la scène


----------



## béné (10 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le projet de téléphone mobile d'Apple revient sur le devant de la scène




Clap Clap Clap pour la Mouette....une sardine pour feter ça? :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le projet de téléphone mobile d'Apple revient sur le devant de la scène


Ca confirme au moins une chose : l'idée que l'iPhone serait un iPod qui fait téléphone (rapport au dock universel) ou du moins en serait proche.
Quant à l'écran tactile, je n'ose y croire. Mais si Apple le fait, je pense que la sortie de l'iPhone va faire grand bruit.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (11 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca confirme au moins une chose : l'idée que l'iPhone serait un iPod qui fait téléphone (rapport au dock universel) ou du moins en serait proche.
> Quant à l'écran tactile, je n'ose y croire. Mais si Apple le fait, je pense que la sortie de l'iPhone va faire grand bruit.



Personnellement, je trouve ça au contrairement tellement flou parce qu'il y a tellement de pistes envisageables que ça n'en ouvre aucune... Les conditionnels pulullent (*pourraient, **devrait, *disposerait, serait, pourraient), je cite ici ensuite l'article "Le champ d'application de ces deux brevets reste donc assez large."
Donc, en gros, il y a une rumeur qui est bien née pour une raison, ça c'est sûr. Ensuite, tirer des conclusions ou ne serait-ce qu'envisager l'avenir de l'iPhone à travers le lien de La Mouette, je ne me prononcerais pas


----------



## barth_polux (12 Novembre 2006)

On va tous étre decu par ce iphone, car on n'est pas sur qu'il sorte. Tous ces brevet pourrait servir juste pour un tous nouveau ipod video avec écran tactile. De toute facon, on en sera plus en janvier. wait and see


----------



## barth_polux (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Excuse-nous bompi mais on est tellement stressé par la rumeur *iPhone*Donc, je le vois octobre-novembre 2007 ou mars-avril-mai 2008. Mais j'ai 70% de chances de me tromper



ça fait déja 1 an 1/2 que je n'ai plus de téléphone à force d'attendre qu'il sorte demain matin...

Peux plus attendre 1 an de plus...


----------



## tantoillane (12 Novembre 2006)

remarque, il y a de l'id&#233;e : conservation du look et de la mollette de l'ipod, ajout de touche, le tout sans surcharg&#233; ...


----------



## fredintosh (12 Novembre 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:


> ça fait déja 1 an 1/2 que je n'ai plus de téléphone à force d'attendre qu'il sorte demain matin...
> 
> Peux plus attendre 1 an de plus...



Moi aussi. En attendant, j'ai cette espère d'horreur :





L'iPhone, ça va me changer !  

Mais pour ne pas flooder, je pense que le silence assourdissant d'Apple au sujet de l'iPhone, et le fait qu'ils ne démentent plus catégoriquement ce projet, plaident pour une arrivée prochaine de l'engin.

En se projetant sur les 10 prochaines années, on se doute bien que l'avenir de l'iPod est bouché s'il se contente de ses fonctions actuelles.
Donc, tôt ou tard, il y aura une déclinaison "communiquante" (je reste volontairement vague, vues les différentes options techniques) de l'iPod.


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2006)

N'emp&#234;che, (et je suis d&#233;sol&#233; de devier des recommandations du mod&#233;rateur  ), mais c'est la seule et unique raison pour laquelle j'aurais un tel portable

sinon les infos issues des brevets ne sont pas vraiment nouvelles non ?


----------



## Didjo (12 Novembre 2006)

A force d'en parler, Apple va faire quelque chose (avec SonyEricson pour continuer dans la même voie surement, même) - c'est comme le chinois, a force de dire qu'il y en a de plus en plus et qu'il faut apprendre le chinois, tout le monde apprend le chinois... Et c'est comme la neige aussi, c'est blanc, ça tombe. Pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

barth_polux a dit:


> On va tous étre decu par ce iphone, car on n'est pas sur qu'il sorte. Tous ces brevet pourrait servir juste pour un tous nouveau ipod video avec écran tactile. De toute facon, on en sera plus en janvier. wait and see



Je suis pas d'accord. 
Apple l'a même dit... pas forcement clairement, mais ils n'ont rien démentis.


----------



## CERDAN (13 Novembre 2006)

Vous &#234;tes sur que quelque chose va sortit en janvier ? Car si c'est le cas, je demande mon cadeau de no&#235;l en retard, que ce soit l'iPhone ou le nouvel iPod !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> Vous êtes sur que quelque chose va sortit en janvier ? Car si c'est le cas, je demande mon cadeau de noël en retard, que ce soit l'iPhone ou le nouvel iPod !!!


Sûr ? Absolument pas. C'est juste la rumeur qui l'annonce.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (13 Novembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> Vous êtes sur que quelque chose va sortit en janvier ? Car si c'est le cas, je demande mon cadeau de noël en retard, que ce soit l'iPhone ou le nouvel iPod !!!




Je parie 100 euros que l'iPhone ne sortira pas en janvier 2007 ! Tu peux commander autre chose pour Noël, va


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (13 Novembre 2006)

barth_polux a dit:


> On va tous étre decu par ce iphone, car on n'est pas sur qu'il sorte. Tous ces brevet pourrait servir juste pour un tous nouveau ipod video avec écran tactile. De toute facon, on en sera plus en janvier. wait and see



Il n'est pas mal du tout ce fake que tu as posté ! Tiens, d'ailleurs, comment le voyez-vous, physiquement, cet iPhone ? Noir blanc ? laqué mat ? métal brossé ? La forme des boutons ? Qu'est-ce-qu'Apple pourrait concocter ? Qu'aimeriez-vous changer au look de votre mobile qui apparaisse dans celui de l'iPhone ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Il n'est pas mal du tout ce fake que tu as posté ! Tiens, d'ailleurs, comment le voyez-vous, physiquement, cet iPhone ? Noir blanc ? laqué mat ? métal brossé ? La forme des boutons ? Qu'est-ce-qu'Apple pourrait concocter ? Qu'aimeriez-vous changer au look de votre mobile qui apparaisse dans celui de l'iPhone ?


Moi, je le vois plutôt noir ou décliné en plusieurs couleurs comme l'iPod nano. Et ultra compact et fin. Un chef-d'oeuvre de miniaturisation comme Apple sait si bien en faire.


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, je le vois plutôt noir ou décliné en plusieurs couleurs comme l'iPod nano. Et ultra compact et fin. Un chef-d'oeuvre de miniaturisation comme Apple sait si bien en faire.


Faut quand m&#234;me que les gros doigts puissent composer un num&#233;ro


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (13 Novembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Faut quand même que les gros doigts puissent composer un numéro



Un numéro, ça va, ils peuvent, mais 10...


----------



## tantoillane (13 Novembre 2006)

Aucun probl&#232;me pour en faire 10, ils sont faits tous en m&#234;me temps, c'est pour l'ordre que j'ai plus de mal ...


----------



## fpoil (13 Novembre 2006)

Je vais surement enfoncer une porte ouverte 

mais vu la convergence actuelle des telephones mobiles vers la musique, la video et le wifi (de sony ericsonn à nokia), et le succés de l'ipod, Apple aurait vraiment tord de passer à côté de l'iphone, de plus il en mettrait un coup au zune qui serait dépassé dès sa sortie

en tout cas, chez les macmaniacs il ferait un tabac surtout une version wifi compatible sip! je casse ma tirelire à coup sûr!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Faut quand même que les gros doigts puissent composer un numéro


Ouais enfin, quand je dis "ultra compact", ça veut pas dire avec des touches grosses comme des têtes d'épingle.  
D'où, entre autre, l'intérêt d'un écran tactile. :love:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ouais enfin, quand je dis "ultra compact", ça veut pas dire avec des touches grosses comme des têtes d'épingle.
> D'où, entre autre, l'intérêt d'un écran tactile. :love:



Oui, mais cette fois, il faudrait faire un écran tactile "anti-doigts pleins de beurre" pour les gros dégueulasses ! Ha ce n'est pas facile, le marketing 

Et un iPhone compatible avec les accessoires iPod, du style iPod hifi ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Novembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> Je vais surement enfoncer une porte ouverte



Ca m'étonne pas de toi, tiens 



fpoil a dit:


> mais vu la convergence actuelle des telephones mobiles vers la musique, la video et le wifi (de sony ericsonn à nokia), et le succés de l'ipod, Apple aurait vraiment tord de passer à côté de l'iphone, de plus il en mettrait un coup au zune qui serait dépassé dès sa sortie
> 
> en tout cas, chez les macmaniacs il ferait un tabac surtout une version wifi compatible sip! je casse ma tirelire à coup sûr!



Une version wifi, certes, mais pour quoi faire hum ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Oui, mais cette fois, il faudrait faire un &#233;cran tactile "anti-doigts pleins de beurre" pour les gros d&#233;gueulasses ! Ha ce n'est pas facile, le marketing
> 
> Et un iPhone compatible avec les accessoires iPod, du style iPod hifi ?


Ca me para&#238;t incontournable pour ce qui est de l'iPod hi-fi. 


Au fait, j'oubliais : la revue micro actuel annonce dans son dernier num&#233;ro la sortie de l'iPhone en 2007. Il fait partie des "100 nouveaut&#233;s dont vous allez r&#234;ver" (voir photo de couverture).


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2006)

Alors, si Micro Actuel le dit ... ce fil sera bient&#244;t dans R&#233;agissez ...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Au fait, j'oubliais : la revue micro actuel annonce dans son dernier numéro la sortie de l'iPhone en 2007. Il fait partie des "100 nouveautés dont vous allez rêver" (voir photo de couverture).



Les 100 nouveautés dont on va rêver en 2007, l'iPhone arrivera alors en 2008


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Alors, si Micro Actuel le dit ... ce fil sera bientôt dans Réagissez ...



Micro Actuel?! 
Ils sont dans "l'actuel", pas dans le futur.

Tu as du boulot dans les prochaines 24h! :rateau: 

Plus serieusement, ca me parait impossible que l'iPhone sorte avant mi-2007.
Comme dit plus haut, automne/hiver 2007 me paraît être la bonne période.


AngelWithDustEyes > Une version WiFi pour surfer sur le woueb, relever ses mails ou acheter de la musique en ligne, non?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> AngelWithDustEyes > Une version WiFi pour surfer sur le woueb, relever ses mails ou acheter de la musique en ligne, non?



ha, toi aussi tu ne sais pas utiliser le bouton "multi-citer" ? Moi non plus 

Oui oui je suis d'accord avec toi, mais ça ne s'éloigne guère de ce qui se fait actuellement... Je vois bien effectivement une possiblité de surf sur le web plutôt que tous les réseaux pourris des opérateurs...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Oui oui je suis d'accord avec toi, mais ça ne s'éloigne guère de ce qui se fait actuellement... Je vois bien effectivement une possiblité de surf sur le web plutôt que tous les réseaux pourris des opérateurs...



Ca s'éloigne guère très chère, mais c'est efficace et assez peu répendu dans les mobiles grand public!  



AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> ha, toi aussi tu ne sais pas utiliser le bouton "multi-citer" ? Moi non plus



Hein? Qu'ek t'as dit toé?  
J'avais la flem...


----------



## guiguilap (14 Novembre 2006)

Je crois que tu le mets mal a l'aise notre AngelWithDustEyes Khyu !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca s'éloigne guère très chère, mais c'est efficace et assez peu répendu dans les mobiles grand public!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très chère ??? C'est qu'il veut une beigne, lui


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Tr&#232;s ch&#232;re ??? C'est qu'il veut une beigne, lui



T'aimes p&#244; la politesse to&#233;?!   

Roooh, c'&#233;tait du pour rire... 

Apple Note c'est quand? Ils en parleraient &#224; la prochaine?


----------



## tantoillane (14 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a devient un peu bordel ce sujet, pas une seule info utile depuis celles de la mouette ...

je relance avec un tout nouveau fack


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> ça devient un peu bordel ce sujet, pas une seule info utile depuis celles de la mouette ...



GniaGniaGniaaa    



tantoillane a dit:


> je relance avec un tout nouveau fack



C'est 'achement portable comme solution ça!
Mais j'aime l'image.


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2006)

Attention aux photos un peu grosses, messeigneurs.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> ça devient un peu bordel ce sujet, pas une seule info utile depuis celles de la mouette ...
> 
> je relance avec un tout nouveau fack



peuh c'était du réchauffé l'info de la mouette ! J'en ai une vraie de vraie : l'iPhone aura un microphone. Si, si. Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> peuh c'était du réchauffé l'info de la mouette ! J'en ai une vraie de vraie : l'iPhone aura un microphone. Si, si. Qui dit mieux ?



 

Si on faisait un bilan des infos à propos de l'iPhone qui sont véridiques, on pourrai seulement dire qu'Apple compte sortir un mobile. Après, le reste genre lecteur mp3, wifi, ecran tactile, c'est des suppositions.

Angel résume bien la situation, tout ce qu'on sait c'est qu'il a un microphone, un haut parleur et un ecran. Le reste...

Apple a le don de faire parler pour ne rien dire, j'en suis la première victime!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Si on faisait un bilan des infos &#224; propos de l'iPhone qui sont v&#233;ridiques, on pourrai seulement dire qu'Apple compte sortir un mobile. Apr&#232;s, le reste genre lecteur mp3, wifi, ecran tactile, c'est des suppositions.
> 
> Angel r&#233;sume bien la situation, tout ce qu'on sait c'est qu'il a un microphone, un haut parleur et un ecran. Le reste...
> 
> Apple a le don de faire parler pour ne rien dire, j'en suis la premi&#232;re victime!


Ca me fait penser qu'il faudra bien qu'il sorte un jour. Sinon, on aura l'air malins avec nos 36 pages et + de commentaires sur un truc qui n'existe pas.


----------



## NED (15 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> J'en ai une vraie de vraie : l'iPhone aura un microphone. Si, si. Qui dit mieux ?



Encore heureux !!


----------



## NED (15 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca me fait penser qu'il faudra bien qu'il sorte un jour. Sinon, on aura l'air malins avec nos 36 pages et + de commentaires sur un truc qui n'existe pas.



On a déjà fait bien pire......


----------



## elKBron (15 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca me fait penser qu'il faudra bien qu'il sorte un jour. Sinon, on aura l'air malins avec nos 36 pages et + de commentaires sur un truc qui n'existe pas.


36 pages ??? j en suis seulement à 18 moa


----------



## xao85 (15 Novembre 2006)

et ce fameux Iphone il est toujours pas sortit??? Ca tombe bien j'ai achet&#233; un macbook pro donc le compte n'a plus de quoi en achet&#233; un


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2006)

quelqu'un &#224; vu &#231;a ?
http://light.pcinpact.com/actu/news/32756-Apple-iphone-foxconn.htm


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> quelqu'un à vu ça ?
> http://light.pcinpact.com/actu/news/32756-Apple-iphone-foxconn.htm


Non. Mais si c'est vrai qu'Apple a passé commande pour la fabrication de l'iPhone, on ne devrait plus avoir longtemps à attendre. :love:


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2006)

dans la m&#234;me veine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> dans la même veine


Ca confirme.


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Novembre 2006)

La m&#234;me chez Thinksecret...


"Apple is hoping to have the pieces in place to launch the iPhone at Macworld Expo San Francisco in January." 

Faut esperer...


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2006)

cel vaudrait le coup de voir ce qu'apple a reserv&#233; pour le festival 3g &#224; cannes


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2006)

Contrat de production pour l'iPhone ?


----------



## tantoillane (15 Novembre 2006)

et voil&#224;, vous avez encore cach&#233; tout le plaisir de la prochaine Apple expo, plus de suspence, plus rien, ...


Oul&#224;l&#224;, je le veux cet iPhone :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca me fait penser qu'il faudra bien qu'il sorte un jour. Sinon, on aura l'air malins avec nos 36 pages et + de commentaires sur un truc qui n'existe pas.



Et bien maintenant, tu peux être persuadé qu'il va sortir!


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Novembre 2006)

Sauf si c'&#233;tait une rumeur &#224; la con


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2006)

Comme les articles se relaient l'un l'autre ou se basent sur une m&#234;me soi-disant information, on n'est pas forc&#233;ment plus avanc&#233;.
Un peu comme lorsque les journaux reprennent tous la m&#234;me d&#233;p&#234;che AFP ou Reuters en la remodelant mais sans v&#233;rifier son contenu ...


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2006)

bref de la rumeur :love:


c'est tout de m&#234;me &#233;trange de ne pas le sortir avant no&#235;l d'un point de vue commercial, cela tente &#224; prouver qu'il reste encore beaucoup de choses &#224; r&#233;gler tant d'un point de vue mat&#233;riel, agr&#233;ements (orthographe ?) que distribution commerciale

et d'apr&#232;s mes souvenirs c'est march&#233; am&#233;ricain puis europ&#233;en l'ordre de priorit&#233; non ?
De plus en terme de t&#233;l&#233;phonie cela veux dire cdma/gsm :sick:


----------



## tantoillane (15 Novembre 2006)

et aller, je suis complètement déprimé .....











​


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (15 Novembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> La même chez Thinksecret...
> 
> 
> "Apple is hoping to have the pieces in place to launch the iPhone at Macworld Expo San Francisco in January."
> ...



Non, mais arrêtez avec tous vos articles qui se basent tous sur un ouï-dire que tous les journaux se relaient ! Vous verrez, un jour, vous balancerez  sur le forum des liens d'articles ayant pour sujet "Steve Jobs a fait un pet"...
:hein:


----------



## CERDAN (15 Novembre 2006)

Pensez vous que qu'apple sortira pour no&#235;l d&#233;ja, un nouvel iPod touchscreen ? ca serait deja pas mal. 
Pour l'iphone, apple n'a pas de pression ,ils peuvents attendres un an ou deux, ils ne sont pas oblig&#233;s de le sortir en hate avanr noel, ils vont pref&#232;rer faire qq chose de bien apr&#232;s que qq chose moyen avant, le public serai d&#233;cu.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (15 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Comme les articles se relaient l'un l'autre ou se basent sur une même soi-disant information, on n'est pas forcément plus avancé.
> Un peu comme lorsque les journaux reprennent tous la même dépêche AFP ou Reuters en la remodelant mais sans vérifier son contenu ...



Ben, vvoilà, merci Bompi


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (15 Novembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pensez vous que qu'apple sortira pour noël déja, un nouvel iPod touchscreen ? ca serait deja pas mal.



Un iPod touchscreen ? SI j'étais toi, je n'y compterais pas. Ma réponse est donc : NON


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2006)

Et puis d&#233;j&#224; que l'on est tr&#232;s occup&#233; ici avec l'hypoth&#233;tique iPhone, &#233;vitons de parler d'autre chose ...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (15 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Et puis déjà que l'on est très occupé ici avec l'hypothétique iPhone, évitons de parler d'autre chose ...



Très occupé avec un téléphone, elle est très bonne, bompi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Non, mais arrêtez avec tous vos articles qui se basent tous sur un ouï-dire que tous les journaux se relaient ! Vous verrez, un jour, vous balancerez  sur le forum des liens d'articles ayant pour sujet "Steve Jobs a fait un pet"...
> :hein:



Arrète! C'est le genre de truc qui m'interesse vachement!  

Pour répondre à naas, impossible pour la noël. Si ils le sortaient si tôt, ce fil aurai plus de 100 pages!


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2006)

Bien entendu c'est qu'une histoire d'argent tout &#231;a, moi qui croyais que Steve voulait rapprocher les gens...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Bien entendu c'est qu'une histoire d'argent tout ça, moi qui croyais que Steve voulait rapprocher les gens...



Bah il les rapproche, en diminuant la taille de leur porte-monnaie 
Il est très beau ce fake, je le veux


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2006)

Les commentaires de news:

Uniquement des versions nues...avantages, inconvénients ..


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2006)

Mon fake pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; aussi. Je ne l'ai pas post&#233; car je croyais qu'il &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; dans la longue liste publi&#233;e auparavant.


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2006)

C'est ce que je me suis dit en voyant la date, février 2006


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

J'adore ce fake! :love: 

Merci La Mouette!


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Vous verrez, un jour, vous balancerez  sur le forum des liens d'articles ayant pour sujet "Steve Jobs a fait un pet"...
> :hein:



Peut-être mais ce n'est pas une rumeur, et ce sera traité dans "Réagissez"


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2006)

Et ça continue ...


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2006)

J'aurais plut&#244;t mis _would include_ mais je suppose que je me trompe ... 

2 MP ce n'est pas &#233;norme mais peut suffire.
Quand m&#234;me, un bon sujet de perplexit&#233;, cet iPhone : Apple n'aime pas truffer ses appareils de zigouigouis et fonctionnalit&#233;s superflus. Par exemple, l'iPod est rest&#233; simple (trop pour certains, parfaitement pour d'autres) notamment par l'absence de vraies nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s (le visionnage des photos &#233;tant une exception). Contrairement &#224; Archos qui vise davantage le c&#244;t&#233; farce (hi hi).
Donc, pour Apple, cela est (ou a d&#251; &#234;tre) quelque chose comme la quadrature du cercle : pour entrer sur ce march&#233;, il y a deux options au moins &#224; satisfaire :
- faire le plein de fonctionnalit&#233; : APN, 3G (4G ?), tri- ou quadri-bande, &#233;cran, batterie etc.
- garder son image de marque qui tourne autour du design et de la simplicit&#233;, du _g&#233;nie_ (presque au sens grec) de l'int&#233;gration &#224; la fois _hype_, accessible &#224; tous (y compris les frimeurs demeur&#233;s) etc.

Bigre. Un vrai d&#233;fi.

&#192; part &#231;a : le fake me convient tr&#232;s bien dans un premier &#233;lan consum&#233;riste.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Non, mais arr&#234;tez avec tous vos articles qui se basent tous sur un ou&#239;-dire que tous les journaux se relaient ! Vous verrez, un jour, vous balancerez  sur le forum des liens d'articles ayant pour sujet "Steve Jobs a fait un pet"...
> :hein:


Steve Jobs ne p&#232;te pas. Il est au-dessus de ces contingences bassement mat&#233;rielles. Par contre il rote. Enfin, ce n'est qu'une rumeur jamais confirm&#233;e par Apple.      



La mouette a dit:


> Et &#231;a continue ...


Ca n'arr&#234;te plus m&#234;me.


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Quand même, un bon sujet de perplexité, cet iPhone


J'avoue partager la même attente quant au résultat final

1 La plupart des gens prennent des photos sans jamais les synchroniser
2 La plupart des objectifs sont si mauvais que même sur les minuscules écrans des téléphones portables c'est laid, comment augmenter cela sans atteindre des prix astronomiques, surtout s'il on se réfère au point 1
3 peu de gens utilisent des tri bandes, par contre les aficionados de la pomme et autres technophiles, les premiers clients eux en ont besoin car voyagent souvent, marché de masse à prix compétitif ou marché vertical ?

etc etc
bref je suis très très curieux de voir le résultat, une chose est sûre, il sera très éloigné de ce qu'a fait Motorola


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> J'avoue partager la m&#234;me attente quant au r&#233;sultat final
> 
> 1 La plupart des gens prennent des photos sans jamais les synchroniser
> 2 La plupart des objectifs sont si mauvais que m&#234;me sur les minuscules &#233;crans des t&#233;l&#233;phones portables c'est laid, comment augmenter cela sans atteindre des prix astronomiques, surtout s'il on se r&#233;f&#232;re au point 1
> ...


Concernant la partie photo, la qualit&#233; des clich&#233;s pris ou le nombre de millions de pixels (2 ou 3) m'importent peu. En effet, j'ai un APN avec 8,3 millions de pixels qui va tr&#232;s bien et je n'ai pas l'intention de le d&#233;laisser au profit d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone, f&#251;t-il sign&#233; Apple.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Novembre 2006)

Et pourquoi pas un telephone comme celui de B&O : 






Mais moins cher quand m&#234;me :rateau:

Un telephone relativement simple, avec les fonctionalit&#233;s importantes (BT, APN, etc.)
Un design travaill&#233;, une qualit&#233; apparente tres bonne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un telephone comme celui de B&O :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et très moche aussi. :casse:


----------



## duracel (17 Novembre 2006)

Trucs sur le iphone


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2006)

B&O, je trouve cela hyper-dat&#233; et m&#234;me pas _vintage_, pour tout dire. Au mieux, cela fait un peu penser au chic bourgeois fantasm&#233; dans les pornos '70s (quand m&#234;me, Brigitte Lahaie ...). Autrement dit "parties fines au Danemark". Donc pourquoi pas il y a 30 ans mais maintenant, hum ...
Quant &#224; ce t&#233;l&#233;phone, je le trouve d'une laideur incroyable. Je te virerais le designer en chef, moi ...

Cela fait des semaines que j'avais envie de me l&#226;cher sur cette bouse. &#199;a fait du bien


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2006)

tss tss critiquer b&o mais comment peut on humainement faire ce genre de choses
c'est terrible, &#231;a fait de la peine &#224; mon coeur

bon le telephone portable je dis pas, remarque bien que la roue de l'ipod revolutionnaire etait sur les tel b&o depuis des lustres  et puis leur chaine hifi (genre la mienne :love: ) c'est autre choses que ces xxxxxx (je m'auto censure avant que vb le fasse  ) de sony et autres xxxxx

bon et l'iphone   

tiens et au fait quels telephones sont &#233;quip&#233;s de:
http://www.micron.com/products/cmos/
juste pour voir sir nous allons avori quelque chose de sympa ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

Le W810i a beau avoir un autofocus et un capteur de 2MP, les photos en interieur sont nazes.
A voir sur iPhone, je ne connais pas la qualité des capteurs Micron.

Ce n'est que mon avis perso, mais j'attends de l'iPhone plus le design, l'intuitivité et le mélange tél/mp3 qu'un pavé bourré de fonctionnalités en tout genre.

bompi> Qu'est ce que tu entends par réseau 4G?
La 3G a déjà du mal à s'imposer en France, alors 4G je vois pas...

Tchou!


----------



## fpoil (17 Novembre 2006)

oui mais si l'iphone ne comporte pas une fonction wifi supportant la voip &#224; travers sip, il va se faire griller par les autres constructeurs genre nokia et sony ericsonn et l'iphone ne sera qu'un mobile/lecteur mp3 parmi les autres (je sais bien que les fabriquants de mobile h&#233;sita &#224; passer &#224; la voip ouverte (cad avec un standard ouvert comme sip) de peur de se mettre &#224; dos les op&#233;rateurs de telecom)


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Novembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> oui mais si l'iphone ne comporte pas une fonction wifi supportant la voip à travers sip, il va se faire griller par les autres constructeurs genre nokia et sony ericsonn et l'iphone ne sera qu'un mobile/lecteur mp3 parmi les autres (je sais bien que les fabriquants de mobile hésita à passer à la voip ouverte (cad avec un standard ouvert comme sip) de peur de se mettre à dos les opérateurs de telecom)



je suis d'accord il faut absolument que l'iPhone soit wifi/sip/voip  sinon j'achète pas :mouais:


----------



## fpoil (17 Novembre 2006)

c'est clair que la voip/sip,  c'est  la prochaine "r&#233;volution" des t&#233;l&#233;phones mobiles et que  les  op&#233;rateurs  telecom ne voient pas cela d'un  bon oeil et donc essaient de prendre les devants avec des solutions maison bien ferm&#233;es (voir Orange et son unik)


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> je suis d'accord il faut absolument que l'iPhone soit wifi/sip/voip  sinon j'achète pas :mouais:


geek un jour geek toujours


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> c'est clair que la voip/sip,  c'est  la prochaine "révolution" des téléphones mobiles et que  les  opérateurs  telecom ne voient pas cela d'un  bon oeil et donc essaient de prendre les devants avec des solutions maison bien fermées (voir Orange et son unik)



Oyez Oyez!

Ce système "geekeur" sip/voip est pas assez developpé non? Pour que cela devienne interessant il faudrai des bornes wifi partout?

Me trompe-je?


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Oyez Oyez!
> 
> Ce système "geekeur" sip/voip est pas assez developpé non? Pour que cela devienne interessant il faudrai des bornes wifi partout?
> 
> Me trompe-je?



Oui mais c'est un peu le principe de l'oeuf et de la poule...


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2006)

c'est surtout que s'ils font cela ils se mettent &#224; dos les operateurs classiques, et donc groupe de pr&#233;ssion, pas d'accord commerciaux, bref &#224; eviter


----------



## fpoil (17 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Oyez Oyez!
> 
> Ce système "geekeur" sip/voip est pas assez developpé non? Pour que cela devienne interessant il faudrai des bornes wifi partout?
> 
> Me trompe-je?



comptabilise le nombre d'appels que tu passes chez toi avec ton mobile et tu te rendras compte que c'est déjà utile même sans réseau de bornes wifi et puis plus de telephone fixe à branché ...


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2006)

Ce que vous aimeriez avoir avec l'iPhone


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2006)

Pas ce clavier, assur&#233;ment. Il n'est exploitable que par de petits doigts graciles. Pas par mes doigts boudin&#233;s


----------



## guiguilap (17 Novembre 2006)

Si il ressemble a ca meme pas la peine que j'ach&#232;te...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Novembre 2006)

Je préfère le précédent iPhone quand même ! Et le B&O est hypermoche, assurément 
On sait si Apple a ouvert un service spécial pour le développement du iPhone ? Vu que les technologies ils ne les maîtraisaient pas avant ça, je trouve la question légitime et en plsu ce serait une bonne piste.


----------



## CERDAN (17 Novembre 2006)

cette iphone la est un peu trop "banal" un peu comme les nokia, et ...comme les anciens.


----------



## guiguilap (17 Novembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> cette iphone la est un peu trop "banal" un peu comme les nokia, et ...comme les anciens.



C'est vrai que c'est très moche le 2eme plus que le BG


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Je comprends mieux le principe...
Et les problèmes avec les opérateurs, effectivement, c'est pas terrible pour lancer leur premier mobile sur le marché! 
Merci pour les infos!  

Perso, le dernier fake est d'un fade...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2006)

Bon, maintenant que l'affaire para&#238;t entendue, imaginons &#224; quoi vont ressembler les pubs pour l'iPhone (parce qu'il en faudra bien). Qui a des id&#233;es ? Personnellement, je doute qu'ils ressortent les silhouettes.


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

Maintenant que l'on a d&#233;fini les grandes lignes de l'iPhone, on va pas en plus dire &#224; Apple comment le vendre.. &#231;a va pas non..

La fake du samedi


----------



## CERDAN (18 Novembre 2006)

mouai, un peu vieux cet iphone, il date de 2 ans ou quoi ?:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Maintenant que l'on a défini les grandes lignes de l'iPhone, on va pas en plus dire à Apple comment le vendre.. ça va pas non..
> 
> La fake du samedi


Dingue ça. Il y a même des fakes pour les pubs pour l'iPhone.      
Cela dit, il y a de l'idée (pour la pub, pas pour l'iPhone qui est :afraid: :afraid: )


----------



## fredintosh (18 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Dingue ça. Il y a même des fakes pour les pubs pour l'iPhone.



A ce rythme, on va même voir bientôt des fakes en vente dans les magasins ! :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (18 Novembre 2006)

Vous pensez que l'engin coutera combien ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> A ce rythme, on va m&#234;me voir bient&#244;t des fakes en vente dans les magasins ! :rateau:


Voire m&#234;me des fakes de clients.  



guiguilap a dit:


> Vous pensez que l'engin coutera combien ?


Bonne question. Je pense qu'en fait, &#231;a d&#233;pendra surtout de la capacit&#233; de stockage. A titre d'exemple, il suffit de regarder les iPod nano. Il y a 100 &#8364; d'&#233;cart entre le mod&#232;le 1 Go et le mod&#232;le 8 Go. Cela dit, on peut imaginer qu'il sera, comme les iPod nano, d&#233;clin&#233; en plusieurs versions &#224; capacit&#233; variable. Ne serait-ce que pour que le premier prix reste abordable.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (18 Novembre 2006)

450 euros sans abonnement...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> 450 euros sans abonnement...


Pas comme prix de base. Parce que sinon :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:. Moi je dirai autour de 300 euros comme prix de base.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (18 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Pas comme prix de base. Parce que sinon :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:. Moi je dirai autour de 300 euros comme prix de base.



Un portable se commercialise facilement autour de 450 euros sans abonnement. Apple ou non. Ensuite, tu baisses le prix grâce à une prise en charge opérateur (genre 150 euros en moins), et de régulières baisses tout au long de la vie du produit. Je vois les choses comme ça...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Un portable se commercialise facilement autour de 450 euros sans abonnement. Apple ou non. Ensuite, tu baisses le prix gr&#226;ce &#224; une prise en charge op&#233;rateur (genre 150 euros en moins), et de r&#233;guli&#232;res baisses tout au long de la vie du produit. Je vois les choses comme &#231;a...


Certes.  
Mais ils ne sortent pas tous &#224; ce prix l&#224; et &#231;a n'interdit pas de sortir des mod&#232;les moins chers, ce qui permettra d'en vendre encore plus.


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

Il sera sponsorisé par la pub, via le portail Google


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (18 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il sera sponsorisé par la pub, via le portail Google


Excusema naïveté, mais qu'est-ce-que tu entends par là ?


----------



## xao85 (18 Novembre 2006)

Google et apple se rapproche de + en + c'est vrai mais de l&#224; &#224; se sponsoriser...


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

En fait Google propose de financer les téléphones mobiles par de la pub...

Comme Google est proche de Apple...

Pourquoi  pas, mais c'est plus une plaisanterie , qu'autre chose ...


----------



## xao85 (18 Novembre 2006)

a oki


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (18 Novembre 2006)

Oui, je n'y crois guère moi non plus, en tout cas, pas sous cette forme...


----------



## totoffff (18 Novembre 2006)

Moi ce que j'aimerais c'est qu'il fasse aussi GPS, ce serait vraiment le top ce serait pour moi LE mobile parfait ....


----------



## fredintosh (18 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de voir une pub fnac : le Sony Ericsson W950i est à 679 euros...
Ça laisse de la marge.


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

C'est bien le seul SE que je n'aurais jamais ...


----------



## doctor maybe (18 Novembre 2006)

un ptit lien montrant quelques fakes passés a la tele aux US: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_NHpW2smvg
enjoy!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

J'aime bien la musique!

ici



et l&#224;


----------



## NED (18 Novembre 2006)

La musique du 1er est vraiment à la pointe du hit parade ! j'adoooore ! 

Et le second, je pense, que ce sera proche de ce genre de bestiole au final.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> La musique du 1er est vraiment à la pointe du hit parade ! j'adoooore !
> 
> Et le second, je pense, que ce sera proche de ce genre de bestiole au final.



 

Tu n'aimes pas le 2ème fake?  
Il est pas si mal je trouve...


----------



## CERDAN (18 Novembre 2006)

mouai, je suis toujours d'avis que l'iphone gardera la forme raffin&#233;e de l'ipod actuel, et qui il aura juste une option "phone",

Existe t-il d&#233;j&#224; des t&#233;l&#233;phones portables avec disques dur ?


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

Samsung a essayé je crois de mettre un DD dans un mobile.

Sinon ils ont de la mémoire flash ex le SE W950i


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Samsung a essayé je crois de mettre un DD dans un mobile.
> 
> Sinon ils ont de la mémoire flash ex le SE W950i



Sony Ericsson Addict! :rateau: 

Mettre un DD dans un mobile, ca userai pas plus vite la batterie?


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Sony Ericsson Addict! :rateau:
> 
> Mettre un DD dans un mobile, ca userai pas plus vite la batterie?



Oui , mais ils ont fait des progrès..cf iPod


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui , mais ils ont fait des progrès..cf iPod



Moui, mais il y a d'autres fonctions à alimenter comparé à l'iPod...


----------



## guiguilap (18 Novembre 2006)

Moi je pense qu'il fera :
Lecteur Musical - Photos Videos / Telephone / PDA / E Mail / Web en WiFi / 3 G (?)


----------



## pim (19 Novembre 2006)

Je pense pour ma part &#224; une sortie simultan&#233;e d'une nouvelle borne AirPort sp&#233;ciale VOIP avec un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable qui passe du GPS au WiFi automatiquement comme ce que proposent d&#233;j&#224; Orange et le Neuf.

Je pense que c'est une solution &#233;l&#233;gante, que les marques de t&#233;l&#233;phone "install&#233;es" viennent doucement sur le terrain de la VOIP pour ne pas d&#233;plaire aux op&#233;rateurs de t&#233;l&#233;phonie mobile, et que du coup &#231;a laisse une place pour Apple pour commercialiser sa propre solution.

Pour la date de sortie, les deux moments les plus porteurs de l'ann&#233;e pour les t&#233;l&#233;phones portables sont No&#235;l et la rentr&#233;e. Cela doit &#234;tre la m&#234;me chose aux &#201;tats-Unis, non ? Donc pour moi soit c'est dans 3 jours, soit c'est dans 9 mois !


----------



## tantoillane (19 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> J'aime bien la musique!
> 
> ici
> 
> ...




J'ai toujours dit qu'un jour apple se ferait concurancé par une poire ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> J'aime bien la musique!
> 
> ici
> 
> ...


   
Dans l'esprit (ceci est un iPod, mais aussi un téléphone, etc), la seconde pourrait être proche de la vérité. En revanche, sur la forme, nettement moins.



pim a dit:


> (...)
> Pour la date de sortie, les deux moments les plus porteurs de l'année pour les téléphones portables sont Noël et la rentrée. Cela doit être la même chose aux États-Unis, non ? Donc pour moi soit c'est dans 3 jours, soit c'est dans 9 mois !


Là, tu fais erreur. Ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'Apple sort un nouveau produit après les fêtes. Ce fut le cas il me semble pour l'iMac G4. Au vu des dernières rumeurs qui circulent, il semble qu'on se dirige vers une sortie entre janvier et mars / avril 2007.


----------



## guiguilap (19 Novembre 2006)

Alors Apple n'a pas de bonnes strat&#232;gies !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Alors Apple n'a pas de bonnes stratègies !


Peut-être. Mais ça marche. Tu sais ce qu'on dit :"Peu importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse".


----------



## guiguilap (19 Novembre 2006)

Ben en tous les cas pour la r&#233;vision du MacBook, ils ont su faire !


----------



## pim (19 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu sais ce qu'on dit :"Peu importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse".



:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: Ben pour l'instant on ne risque pas le coma éthylique ! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> J'ai toujours dit qu'un jour apple se ferait concurancé par une poire ...



 J'adore cette vidéo! Un humour sympatoch'...



iDuck a dit:


> Dans l'esprit (ceci est un iPod, mais aussi un téléphone, etc), la seconde pourrait être proche de la vérité. En revanche, sur la forme, nettement moins.



Pour ce qui est de l'esprit, je suis entierement d'accord, la forme cependant, j'accroche pas.


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Alors Apple n'a pas de bonnes strat&#232;gies !


B'en si comme &#231;a ils vendent leurs Nano pour no&#235;l et apr&#232;s ils vendent leurs iPhones qu'ils sont sur de vendre m&#234;me si c'est pas en periode de f&#234;tes...comme &#231;a iPhone ne bouffe pas les Nano (et les autres)...

(Et puis surtout ils sont surement pas encore pr&#232;s donc pour no&#235;l c'est mort &#231;a serait pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine et &#231;a serait trop tard...)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> B'en si comme ça ils vendent leurs Nano pour noël et après ils vendent leurs iPhones qu'ils sont sur de vendre même si c'est pas en periode de fêtes...comme ça iPhone ne bouffe pas les Nano (et les autres)...
> 
> (Et puis surtout ils sont surement pas encore près donc pour noël c'est mort ça serait pour l'année prochaine et ça serait trop tard...)



Bien d'accord avec toi! 

Mais je comprends pas pourquoi tu dis que ce serai trop tard si ils vendaient à la noël 2007?


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

Design iPhone


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2006)

Ce qui est toujours frustrant, c'est d'imaginer ce superbe engin (joli fake, par ailleurs) tout sale : une constellation gluante de taches de c&#233;rumen et de salive &#233;maillant la surface de l'&#233;cran et de la mollette ...
Faut esp&#233;rer qu'avec un tel appareil, Apple ait la d&#233;licatesse de fournir le petit n&#233;cessaire de nettoyage ...


----------



## fredintosh (20 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Faut espérer qu'avec un tel appareil, Apple ait la délicatesse de fournir le petit nécessaire de nettoyage ...


Des contons-tiges et une brosse à dents ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Design iPhone


Joli fake.



fredintosh a dit:


> Des contons-tiges et une brosse &#224; dents ?


Souple la brosse &#224; dents. Sinon, &#231;a risque de rayer.


----------



## two (20 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Souple la brosse à dents. Sinon, ça risque de rayer.


L'email du phone (avec ou sans accent)? Chic une brosse à dent communiquante...


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

Vous m'inqui&#233;tez. Le SAR de l'iPhone serait-il &#224; ce point mauvais ?? 

SAR


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Vous m'inqui&#233;tez. Le SAR de l'iPhone serait-il &#224; ce point mauvais ??
> 
> SAR


C'est quoi le SAR (&#224; part Son Altese Royale, qui dans ce cas ne voudrait rien dire. ) ?

EDIT : j'ai rien dit. J'avais mal lu le post de La Mouette. :rose:


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi!
> 
> Mais je comprends pas pourquoi tu dis que ce serai trop tard si ils vendaient à la noël 2007?


Bah s'il est pr&#234;t en fevrier autant le sortir tout de suite  (en y repensant c'est un peu con c'que j'avais dit mais bon...)


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

Pas un ... mais deux iPhone

AppleInsider

On va devenir "aphone" à force de rire


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2006)

Arr&#234;te ... Je vais devoir mod&#233;rer un fil sur les possibilit&#233;s du deuxi&#232;me iPhone et s'il faut l'attendre plut&#244;t que d'acheter le premier iPhone, avant m&#234;me qu'aucun iPhone ait point&#233; le bout de son antenne.
Il va me falloir des vitamines ...


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

Je te donnerais bien un lien, mais après t'es spammé pour les pilules bleues


----------



## fpoil (20 Novembre 2006)

on tout cas on peut élire l'iphone le roi du buzz de l'année voir de la décennie


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas un ... mais deux iPhone
> 
> AppleInsider
> 
> On va devenir "aphone" à force de rire


:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: bon là quand même c'est un peu gros :rateau: :modo:


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2006)

Un iPhone ? le CEO de Palm s'en cogne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas un ... mais deux iPhone
> 
> AppleInsider
> 
> On va devenir "aphone" à force de rire


C'est dingue. L'iPhone 1G n'est même pas sorti que des rumeurs circulent déjà sur l'iPhone 2G.  



bompi a dit:


> Arrête ... Je vais devoir modérer un fil sur les possibilités du deuxième iPhone et s'il faut l'attendre plutôt que d'acheter le premier iPhone, avant même qu'aucun iPhone ait pointé le bout de son antenne.
> Il va me falloir des vitamines ...


Oui. Tu as intérêt à constituer un gros stock. Je sens que ce fil n'est pas prêt de fermer.  



La mouette a dit:


> Un iPhone ? le CEO de Palm s'en cogne


Et moi, je m'en cogne de Palm.


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2006)

Force est de constater que Palm, plus grand monde s'y int&#233;resse ...
Ils se sont ramass&#233;s un peu comme Apple en son temps (et un peu suivant la m&#234;me m&#233;thode, contre le m&#234;me adversaire) : cela leur laisse l'espoir de se refaire une sant&#233; comme Apple en ce moment 
Tssss... quand je pense qu'ils n'ont pas ouvert le code de BeOS, pour ce qu'ils en ont fait, franchement !

On pourra noter toutefois quelques enseignements : un OS simple d'emploi, plut&#244;t joli, assez efficace, a &#233;t&#233; balay&#233; _in fine_ par un machin plus compliqu&#233;, assez moche et, au d&#233;but du moins, assez peu ergonomique [je pr&#233;cise : j'ai eu des PocketPC, HandheldPC, Palm, Cli&#233; (Sony) et m&#234;me un Yopy  ].
Donc, question _smart_phone, Apple aurait int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; trouver la pierre philosophale : suffisamment de fonctionnalit&#233;s bidon qui font saliver les frimeurs (important pour &#234;tre _hype_) et conserver une excellente ergonomie.
Autant dire que je ne vois pas Apple se lancer l&#224;-dedans avant d'avoir pu v&#233;rifier qu'ils sont capables de faire un mobile/iPod comp&#233;titif. La bouse qu'ils ont sorti avec Motorola est d&#233;j&#224; un exemple d'&#233;chec &#224; ne pas  r&#233;p&#233;ter [donc instructif].


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

Broadcomm fournirait les puces pour l'iPhone

La rumeur fait grimper l'action Apple


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2006)

Un _candybar shaped_ _phone_ &#224; $200 (donc 250 &#8364;  ) me conviendrait parfaitement ...


----------



## fredintosh (21 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Donc, question _smart_phone, Apple aurait int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; trouver la pierre philosophale : suffisamment de fonctionnalit&#233;s bidon qui font saliver les frimeurs (important pour &#234;tre _hype_) et conserver une excellente ergonomie.


La force de l'iPod, ce n'est pas seulement l'objet en tant que tel, mais aussi iTunes et la facilit&#233; de synchronisation.
La force de l'iPhone r&#233;siderait peut-&#234;tre alors dans sa convergence avec un logiciel, et je verrais bien iChat jouer un r&#244;le important, mais pour cela, il serait naturellement port&#233; sur PC.  
Imaginez alors que la sauce prenne, chaque acheteur d'iPhone aurait iChat sur son PC/Mac...
Adieu MSN...
Allez, je r&#234;ve ? :love: 

Apple ne peut pas rater le march&#233; du chat et de la communication audio/vid&#233;o, c'est tout aussi d&#233;cisif &#224; mon avis que celui de la musique.
Mais &#224; mon avis, cela ne se fera que par une offre globale, comme &#224; leur habitude, et pas juste avec un produit isol&#233; du reste (contrairement au Zune qui a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;velopp&#233; &#224; part et qui n'est m&#234;me pas compatible avec Vista pour l'instant  ).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Un _candybar shaped_ _phone_ à $200 (donc 250   ) me conviendrait parfaitement ...


C'est quoi exactement un _candybar shaped_ _phone_ ?


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

Pour palm il ne faut pas les enterrer trop vite, ils se sont plant&#233; avec leur "tout nouveau os, partit de rien" et n'ont pas su impnalter des fonctions telles que la reconnaisance d'ecriture (graffiti :sleep: ) ou la synchro en temps r&#233;el mais ils peuvent revenir, apple est bien revenue, et depuis qu'elle a laiss&#233; tomber son os9 maison pourri et adopt&#233; un unix, laissons &#224; palm la m&#234;me chance.

Pour l'iphone.... j'avoue avoir du mal &#224; le cerner ce diable d'iphone, il faudra que ce soit un ipod qui puisse faire telephone, plut&#244;t qu'un telephone qui fasse ipod


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

_"Une attente de 55 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 23 secondes"_
gna gna gna :hein:   


iDuck a dit:


> C'est quoi exactement un _candybar shaped_ _phone_ ?



de l'anglicisme


----------



## fredintosh (21 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est quoi exactement un _candybar shaped_ _phone_ ?



D'après le widget Traduction :
_une barre de sucrerie a formé le téléphone_


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

C'est ce format


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> _"Une attente de 55 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 23 secondes"_
> gna gna gna :hein:
> 
> 
> de l'anglicisme


Je suis bien avanc&#233; avec &#231;a.    



fredintosh a dit:


> D'apr&#232;s le widget Traduction :
> _une barre de sucrerie a form&#233; le t&#233;l&#233;phone_


Tiens. je n'y avais pas pens&#233; &#224; celui-l&#224;. Moi, il me dit _t&#233;l&#233;phone form&#233; candybar_. 



naas a dit:


> C'est ce format


Ouais. Donc un truc rectangulaire et plat.


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2006)

Je ne faisais que reprendre le contenu du lien que tu donnais 
Disons que c'est le t&#233;l&#233;phone du type Sony-Ericsson T-610, au niveau format, oppos&#233; au format &#224; clapet (comme le RazR).


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ouais. Donc un truc rectangulaire et plat.


Mi c'est ça


----------



## NED (21 Novembre 2006)

C'est ça en fait l'Iphone?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> C'est ça en fait l'Iphone?


Miam ! un iPhone en chocolat ! Je fonds.


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2006)

Bon. On &#233;vite de flooder, braves gens  [remarque : je m'adresse la remarque &#224; moi-z'aussi  ]
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

Donc, candybar machin bidule, ça confirme qu'il pourrait avoir la forme d'un iPod, celui-ci répondant également à la définition.


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Donc, candybar machin bidule, ça confirme qu'il pourrait avoir la forme d'un iPod, celui-ci répondant également à la définition.



très perspicace


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2006)




----------



## CERDAN (21 Novembre 2006)

fake un peu mal fait  , mais le design de cette iphone est au rendez vous, une partie noir et une autre blanche.( dans ce cas la, il n'y aura qu'une version, la "blanc et noir.")


----------



## Darkfire (21 Novembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> fake un peu mal fait  , mais le design de cette iphone est au rendez vous, une partie noir et une autre blanche.( dans ce cas la, il n'y aura qu'une version, la "blanc et noir.")



Après six mois de vente de la version "blanc et noir", ils sortiraient certainement une version "noir et blanc" pour re-booster les ventes.  
Bon ok je sors...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

Tiger-Pro a dit:


> Après six mois de vente de la version "blanc et noir", ils sortiraient certainement une version "noir et blanc" pour re-booster les ventes.
> Bon ok je sors...


Et après, ils nous feront l'iPhone "zèbre".  

Attends-moi, j'arrive.


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2006)

Et un iPhone shuffle.. ou le hasard des appels   ou le silence des réponses :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Et un iPhone shuffle.. ou le hasard des appels   ou le silence des réponses :rateau:


On t'attend. Tu viens ?


----------



## xao85 (22 Novembre 2006)

Bon j'ai récupéré des sous... je vais de ce pas dire à Steve qu'il peut le sortir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; des sous... je vais de ce pas dire &#224; Steve qu'il peut le sortir.


Alors c'est s&#251;r : c'est pour bient&#244;t. 



Nouveaux &#233;crans Samsung
Pour l'&#233;paisseur, il serait bien pour de nouvelles g&#233;n&#233;rations d'iPhone (pour le premier, il arrivera s&#251;rement trop tard).


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2006)

oui je l'ai vu cet &#233;cran et je me suis fait la m&#234;me reflexion que toi &#224; vrai dire, "il ferait bien pour l'ipod vid&#233;o" mais la r&#233;solution est trop faible


----------



## CERDAN (22 Novembre 2006)

ils peuvent le faire en plusieurs modèles, non ?
Je n'ai aucune idée que peut faire un ecran de ipod en epaisseur, vous avez une idée ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> oui je l'ai vu cet écran et je me suis fait la même reflexion que toi à vrai dire, "il ferait bien pour l'ipod vidéo" mais la résolution est trop faible


Dans l'article, ils disent qu'il est destiné aux smartphones et PDA.


----------



## xao85 (22 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Alors c'est sûr : c'est pour bientôt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Demain, si il est de bonne humeur...


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2006)

Hum ...


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans l'article, ils disent qu'il est destiné aux smartphones et PDA.



je ne sais pas si cela n'est pas trop tôt pour l'integrer dans une produciton industrielle de masse


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Novembre 2006)

PCINpact en parle &#233;galement : 


selon eux, &#231;a ne fait aucun doute qu'il va bient&#244;t sortir...

Il faudrait peut etre d&#233;placer ce fil dans r&#233;agissez


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> PCINpact en parle également :
> 
> 
> selon eux, ça ne fait aucun doute qu'il va bientôt sortir...
> ...


Ce n'est pas encore le bon moment. Pour l'instant, ce n'est que qu'une rumeur. On parlera de l'iPhone dans Réagissez quand il sortira.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (22 Novembre 2006)

Oui et on pourra faire un nouveau fil, pour la légèreté de la lecture ce serrait bien.

Bon on va quand même garder un peu d'argent pour janvier, au cas ou...

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Didjo (22 Novembre 2006)

C'est quand même dingue...

Apple n'a jamais rien dit à propos d'un iPhone (sauf si je me trompe) et tout ce bla bla et ces fakes sont dûent à... ces bla blas et ces fakes. Plus on en parle, plus on y croit !

Sinon moi j'imagine aisément que Jobs va nous concocter un petit nouveau pour l'Apple Store Paris 2007. J'avais dans l'idée que se serai une sorte d'iPod mais qui ferait télééphone en plus... Genre iPhone quoi


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> C'est quand même dingue...
> 
> Apple n'a jamais rien dit à propos d'un iPhone (sauf si je me trompe) et tout ce bla bla et ces fakes sont dûent à... ces bla blas et ces fakes. Plus on en parle, plus on y croit !
> 
> Sinon moi j'imagine aisément que Jobs va nous concocter un petit nouveau pour l'Apple Store Paris 2007. J'avais dans l'idée que se serai une sorte d'iPod mais qui ferait télééphone en plus... Genre iPhone quoi



Merci  

Tu viens de résumé les 43 pages de ce sujet en deux phrases ..


----------



## tantoillane (22 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Nouveaux écrans Samsung
> Pour l'épaisseur, il serait bien pour de nouvelles générations d'iPhone (pour le premier, il arrivera sûrement trop tard).




moi c'est l'article du dessous me fait peur :
*Une nouvelle faille découverte ...*


surtout que je récupère parfois n'importe quoi comme image disque :rateau:


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2006)

Je le dis gentiment, mais quand m&#234;me : on s'en fiche ! 
Il y a d&#233;j&#224; suffisamment de posts inutiles sur le sujet alors des inutiles hors-sujet, ce serait sympa d'&#233;viter.

Restons concentr&#233;s, s.v.p.

Merci d'avance


----------



## CERDAN (22 Novembre 2006)

Pas mal,non ? j'aime particuli&#232;rement la petite molette, elle me fait penser &#224; ma souri mighty


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Novembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pas mal,non ? j'aime particuli&#232;rement la petite molette, elle me fait penser &#224; ma souri mighty


Juste les touches et la couleur qui sont pas top (si la couleur est pas mal mais pas pour tous  )


----------



## pim (22 Novembre 2006)

Tenez, ce joli fake me fait penser au LG Chocolate : 






Il n'y a plus qu'&#224; mettre un logo pomm&#233; pour que tout le monde va penser qu'il s'agit du fameux iPhone des rumeurs.

Maigre consolation pour Apple, les Clubs Bouygues Telecom proposent maintenant l'ensemble de la gamme iPod &#224; la vente...


----------



## CERDAN (23 Novembre 2006)

Il ne fait pas penser au lg , C'EST LE *LG !!!*


----------



## pim (23 Novembre 2006)

Je me suis mal exprim&#233; : je voulais dire que Le LG me fait penser &#224; ce que Apple pourrait / devrait / aurait d&#251; sortir en guise d'iPhone.


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai que la première fois que j'ai vu la pub pour ce téléphone dans le métro mon premier réflexe a été : "quoi Apple a sorti un téléphone et je ne suis pas au courant" ???


----------



## TiFooN (23 Novembre 2006)

Bon, alors... Y a du concret où quoi ? 

Mon tréo se fait vieux et j'aimerais passer (aussi) sur apple pour mon smartphone...


Quelqu'un a des news ?​


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

Il paraît qu'il ne sortira jamais ..


----------



## disfortune (23 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il paraît qu'il ne sortira jamais ..



Merci pour cette info transcendante


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (23 Novembre 2006)

Et voilà, je ne me connecte pas pendant 4 jours et en revenant, il y a quatre pages inutiles  
Bon, plus sérieusement, cette histoire de puces sortie récemment sur tous les sites Mac de la planète, vous pensez qu'il faut combien de temps pour passer du stade de la fabrication à la commercialisation ? Je sais que c'est variable (et même trèèèèès variable - voir la PS3), mais en partant du principe que l'entreprise hong kongaise ou je ne sais quoi aurait signé un contrat avec Apple, à quel délai doit-on s'attendre ?

(En voilà une question qu'elle est intéressante et dans le sujet, je me remercie moi-même et m'embrasse la main :love: )


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> (En voil&#224; une question qu'elle est int&#233;ressante et dans le sujet, je me remercie moi-m&#234;me et m'embrasse la main :love: )


Ouais &#224; part que je doute que y'ai beaucoup de monde qui puisse y r&#233;pondre...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> Il ne fait pas penser au lg , C'EST LE *LG !!!*


Franchement, c'est le seul que trouve sympa esth&#233;tiquement. Mais je suis s&#251;r qu'Apple fera encore mieux.



La mouette a dit:


> Il para&#238;t qu'il ne sortira jamais ..


Encore une rumeur non v&#233;rif&#233;e (et fausse celle-l&#224;, j'esp&#232;re).


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

J'ai lu qu'il y aurait deux versions une GSM et une 3G


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai lu qu'il y aurait deux versions une GSM et une 3G


Tu l'as lu où ? Car les dernières rumeurs parlent plutôt d'un seul modèle.


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu l'as lu où ? Car les dernières rumeurs parlent plutôt d'un seul modèle.



 t'es un méfiant toi môssieur ..

http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2169424/apple-iphone-two-models


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> t'es un méfiant toi môssieur ..
> 
> http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2169424/apple-iphone-two-models


Non, non. Pas méfiant : curieux.  

Merci.


----------



## Didjo (23 Novembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Ouais à part que je doute que y'ai beaucoup de monde qui puisse y répondre...



Si moi je vais essayer... Ma réponse sera... *La Mer Noire* ! C'est bien ça comme réponse ? Ça correpond ?


----------



## dani (23 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas lu tous les commentaires, si personne d'entre vous en a parlé, regardez ici

http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/podcast/journalduweb/archives/

Celle du 23 novembre


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2006)

Rien de neuf, donc. De la super bonne t&#233;l&#233; qui informe ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

dani a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je n'ai pas lu tous les commentaires, si personne d'entre vous en a parlé, regardez ici
> 
> ...


"On sait tout mais ce n'est qu'une rumeur". Ca, c'est de l'info ! :mouais:


----------



## pim (24 Novembre 2006)

Je rajoute un 878 &#232;me post &#224; ce fil fabuleux, pour vous signaler que Sylvain de Consomac.fr a r&#233;sum&#233; tout le fil dans un bel article dont je vous conseille la lecture. &#199;a permet de r&#234;ver, en attendant d'avoir mieux &#224; se mettre dans la poche !

En particulier, la photo accompagnant l'article pr&#233;sente quelques un des plus beaux fakes.


----------



## jphg (24 Novembre 2006)

Je suis s&#251;r qu'il y a un truc dont on n'a pas parl&#233; dans ces 879 posts, et c'est ce truc qu'ils vont mettre dans l'iPhone. (cf la pince de l'iPod Shuffle, qui y avait pens&#233; ?)

Alors c'est quoi ce truc, bon sang ?!   (un truc hardware&#8230


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

On peut même faire des paris


----------



## jphg (24 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On peut même faire des paris



héhé !

cf mon post : remarque s'ils nous font le coup genre "et maintenant il téléphone" en référence à un Ipod avec fct tel (sans redesign), alors là je serai déçuuuuu (un peu genre "Rosetta, the most amazing software you'll never see")


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (24 Novembre 2006)

Je félicite tous les macusers qui dans ce fil ont fourni les fakes avant l'article dont le lien est publié ci-dessus


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Depuis 6 jours, ca n'a pas vraiment avancé si ce n'est les fakes sympatiques (ou moins sympathiques  )... 

Merci pout les "infos".


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2006)

Je ne vois pas trop de raisons que cela avance ... vu que ce ne sont que des rumeurs et uniquement cela.


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Rien à voir avec l'iPhone, mais voici le concept de Fujitsu

Concept Fujitsu

[YOUTUBE]-Ux66-cSvBA&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Rien &#224; voir avec l'iPhone, mais voici le concept de Fujitsu
> 
> Concept Fujitsu
> 
> vid&#233;o



Je ne suis pas convaincu. Faire glisser dans un sens pour acc&#233;der &#224; certaines touches, puis dans un autre pour d'autres, etc... ils fournissent l'aspirine avec ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne suis pas convaincu. Faire glisser dans un sens pour accéder à certaines touches, puis dans un autre pour d'autres, etc... ils fournissent l'aspirine avec ?



Non ! une chambre dans un établissement spécialisé


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Rien à voir avec l'iPhone, mais voici le concept de Fujitsu
> 
> Concept Fujitsu


enfin un concept nouveau !
j'aime tout particulièrement l'arrangement des touches verticales, cela me fait penser immédiatement qu'une roue style ipod combinée avec un menu déroulant, peux aisément remplacer un clavier standard, c'est d'ailleurs le principe du telephone b&o, à la seule différence que le téléphone b&o _(pas le portable, le fixe dct hein bompi    )_ liste l'alphabet complet puis les chiffres et les caractères spéciaux ce qui serait trop long pour saisir des textos

pour taper des textos, ce type de saisie couplée à une écriture prédictive est une bonne solution


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2006)

J'aime bien le concept, m&#234;me si le t&#233;l&#233;phone ressemble &#224; un pain de savon (trop &#233;pais) et que les touches sont parfaites pour les mains graciles et d&#233;li&#233;es de ma fille ( :love: ) ou de mon fils ( :love: ) mais pas adapt&#233;es &#224; celles d'un m&#226;le humain post-pub&#232;re. Cat&#233;gorie &#224; laquelle j'appartiens : je me sens donc concern&#233;.
Je crains le c&#244;t&#233; m&#233;canique, qui est souvent un &#233;l&#233;ment fragile des appareils &#233;lectroniques.


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2006)

C'est pour cela qu'une roue style ipod coupl&#233;e &#224; un menu sur &#233;cran est la solution


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> C'est pour cela qu'une roue style ipod coupl&#233;e &#224; un menu sur &#233;cran est la solution


Pour le menu sur &#233;cran, je verrai bien un truc &#224; la FrontRow (pour ce qui est de se balader dans les menus).


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2006)

il faut que ce soit rapide, pr&#232;cis pour avoir une vitesse &#233;quivalent &#224; une frappe sur un clavier de telephone "normal"


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Novembre 2006)

Pas mal cette idée du Fujitsu, ça me fait penser qu'il serait pas con d'avoir un iPhone que tu pourrais séparer, un peu comme ce "pain" que tu peux déplacer. Sauf que là, tu le coupes en deux suivant tes besoins. Lecteur Mp3, Agenda, Carnet d'adresses, etc. ? Hop tu le sépares, tu peux l'utiliser de manière autonome et laisser le portable à la maison, pour aller faire du sport par exemple.
D'où un écran externe pour le téléphone, duquel tu peux commander tout le portable quand les deux parties sont réunies, et un écran interne pour les autres applications, jeux... 
Liaison Wifi, blue tooth ou ce que vous voulez entre les deux parties séparées : tu joues sur la partie n°2, et le téléphone vibre dans le sac ? Hop, un message apparaît en haut à gauche de l'écran, indiquant l'appel et qui appelle.

Sinon, je vois mal l'iPod à moyen terme vendre toujours autant en compagnie d'un iPhone. Pour moi, la miniaturisation aidant, on s'achemine vers un iPhone qui integrera iTunes et sera de fait un iPod, et il restera en vente les modèles iPod vidéo tant que les normes de compression de la vidéo n'auront pas diminué et la capacité mémoire augmenté en moins d'espace.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> il faut que ce soit rapide, prècis pour avoir une vitesse équivalent à une frappe sur un clavier de telephone "normal"


Moi, je parlais uniquement de la navigation dans les menus (musique, carnet d'adresses, calendrier, réglages,..). Pas de la saisie (là dessus, je suis d'accord avec toi).


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2006)

je suis encore en 10,3,9 et donc je ne connais pas front row


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Novembre 2006)

Ce que j'adorerais sur cet iPhone, sans vouloir vexer quiconque, hein, vous faîtes ce que vous voulez, ça vous regarde , c'est qu'on ne puisse pas disposer d'une oreillette blue tooth... Ce serait mon rêve de savoir qu'Apple "empêche" les gens de se balader dans la rue avec un machin moche et ringard à l'oreille. Haaaaaa steuplé Saint-Steve (euh pardon svouplé), saint-patron des gens modernes, trendys, beau, grand, fort, et plein de bon goût, chasse le mauvais goût et la beauferie de ce monde, tu es notre seul espoir ! :hosto:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> je suis encore en 10,3,9 et donc je ne connais pas front row


Moi, je l'ai sur mon iMac Intel (avec la t&#233;l&#233;commande) et je le trouve tr&#232;s pratique. C'est pourquoi je pense qu'une version adapt&#233;e &#224; l'iPhone serait une bonne solution. 



AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Ce que j'adorerais sur cet iPhone, sans vouloir vexer quiconque, hein, vous fa&#238;tes ce que vous voulez, &#231;a vous regarde , c'est qu'on ne puisse pas disposer d'une oreillette blue tooth... Ce serait mon r&#234;ve de savoir qu'Apple "emp&#234;che" les gens de se balader dans la rue avec un machin moche et ringard &#224; l'oreille. Haaaaaa steupl&#233; Saint-Steve (euh pardon svoupl&#233, saint-patron des gens modernes, trendys, beau, grand, fort, et plein de bon go&#251;t, chasse le mauvais go&#251;t et la beauferie de ce monde, tu es notre seul espoir ! :hosto:


Pas besoin d'oreillette : on aura les &#233;couteurs comme sur l'iPod.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, je parlais uniquement de la navigation dans les menus (musique, carnet d'adresses, calendrier, réglages,..). Pas de la saisie (là dessus, je suis d'accord avec toi).



Et un stylet ? ou un petit doigt fin ? (pas comme celui de Bompi, sous entendu  ) d'om écran tactile ? hum ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> je suis encore en 10,3,9 et donc je ne connais pas front row



Ha, tiens, moi non plus, toi t'es mon copain ! 
Non, sans déc, front row, euh...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Et un stylet ? ou un petit doigt fin ? (pas comme celui de Bompi, sous entendu  ) d'om écran tactile ? hum ?


Stylet : non.
Doigt fin sur écran tactile : oui. Mais qui permettrait d'utiliser une roue virtuelle. Donc FrontRow. Ca revient au même.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Stylet : non.
> Doigt fin sur écran tactile : oui. Mais qui permettrait d'utiliser une roue virtuelle. Donc FrontRow. Ca revient au même.



Ha bon ok, là je suis d'accord !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Sinon, je vois mal l'iPod à moyen terme vendre toujours autant en compagnie d'un iPhone. Pour moi, la miniaturisation aidant, on s'achemine vers un iPhone qui integrera iTunes et sera de fait un iPod, et il restera en vente les modèles iPod vidéo tant que les normes de compression de la vidéo n'auront pas diminué et la capacité mémoire augmenté en moins d'espace.​



+1000  

Je pense surtout à la miniaturisation de la mémoire, les normes de compression vidéo/musical ayant plus de mal à s'imposer comme standard.
Par contre, qu'adviendra t'il de l'iPod Nano? Je sens bien la chute des ventes après l'arrivée d'un iPhone. Les utilisateurs ne desirant pas de portable se tourneraient donc vers un Shuffle ou un iPod Video... Pas si mal mais dangereux, une partie pourrait se tourner vers les concurrents. Quoi en penser?


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> +1000
> 
> Je pense surtout à la miniaturisation de la mémoire, les normes de compression vidéo/musical ayant plus de mal à s'imposer comme standard.
> Par contre, qu'adviendra t'il de l'iPod Nano? Je sens bien la chute des ventes après l'arrivée d'un iPhone. Les utilisateurs ne desirant pas de portable se tourneraient donc vers un Shuffle ou un iPod Video... Pas si mal mais dangereux, une partie pourrait se tourner vers les concurrents. Quoi en penser?


Hé?  

Ceux qui veulent pas de portable y peuvent très bien prendre un Nano...j'ai pas compris c'que tu veux dire...

Edit: J'avais pas lu c'que tu citais 

Bah pour moi s'ils sortent un iPhone ils enleveront rien d'autre...
Le charme du Nano va très bien aux gens qui aiment se montrer donc se vendra toujours très bien


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Rêve d'iPhone


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Hé?
> 
> Ceux qui veulent pas de portable y peuvent très bien prendre un Nano...j'ai pas compris c'que tu veux dire...
> 
> ...



Ne penses tu pas que l'iPhone marchera sur les plats de bande du Nano, pour une mémoire équivalente?  



La mouette a dit:


> Rêve d'iPhone



Les idées sont sympas je trouve... J'aime bien ce petit résumé!


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Ne penses tu pas que l'iPhone marchera sur les plats de bande du Nano, pour une mémoire équivalente?


Si bien sur mais le portable ne sera pas de la taille du Nano...et sera surement moins design mais il va marcher sur tous les ipods de toute façons...et puis d'une mémoire équivalente ça on en sait rien...


----------



## jphg (25 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Rien &#224; voir avec l'iPhone, mais voici le concept de Fujitsu
> ( oh!?! une balise YouTube !! )



tr&#232;s bon !
&#224; voir en pratique, mais qd m&#234;me !



La mouette a dit:


> R&#234;ve d'iPhone



il/elle a tout compris (Alexis, c f&#233;minin ou masculin ?)


----------



## CERDAN (26 Novembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> il/elle a tout compris (Alexis, c féminin ou masculin ?)


 
masculin je pense


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Ne penses tu pas que l'iPhone marchera sur les plats de bande du Nano, pour une mémoire équivalente?


non car il sera plus cher


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> masculin je pense



A ba non, quand on voit la photo d'Alexis Kayhill dans l'article, ca ressemble pas a un homme ca?
 
A ouais d'accord, si les moderateurs mettent pas leur vraies photos aussi, o&#249; va le monde, hein....
 

Bref L'iphone pour l'instant est completement virtuel, alors tant qu'on aura pas vu un vrai proto en chair et en os, on peut rever &#224; toutes les hypoth&#232;ses....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> A ba non, quand on voit la photo d'Alexis Kayhill dans l'article, ca ressemble pas a un homme ca?
> 
> A ouais d'accord, si les moderateurs mettent pas leur vraies photos aussi, où va le monde, hein....
> 
> ...


Un proto, tu n'en verras jamais. Tu ne verras que la version finale présentée par Steve Jobs.


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

iPhone avec un mini OSX Leopard ?


----------



## Didjo (27 Novembre 2006)

A la fin de la MacWorld Expo, en janvier prochain...

*Jobs* - «...and it's why, our new OS will...»
_Tu du du dut ! Tu du du dut !_
«...oh, sorry, it's my... (fouillant dans sa poche), my iPhone. Two seconds please it's an important call...»
Et la le public, ...


Whaou ! Pressé de voir ça !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (27 Novembre 2006)

Ouais, grosso modo, d'après le lien, l'iPhone sera un ordinateur ultra-ultra-ultra-ultra-ultra-ultra portable ! Mais il y a de très bonnes idées ! Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa j'ai hâte !


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Novembre 2006)

Alors l&#224; vous r&#234;vez par contre...
Faut pas exagerer quand m&#234;me...un iPhone &#231;a suffira :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> iPhone avec un mini OSX Leopard ?


Ne me dîtes pas que Leopard va sortir sur l'iPhone avant de sortir sur nos Mac !


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2006)

C'est donc un t&#233;l&#233;phone avec minimum 512 MB de RAM ... diable ...


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2006)

j'adore la forme de ce telephone, enfin quelque chose qui me pla&#238;t :love:


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2006)

Donc ca serait des touches tactiles sur l'écran et pas le petit pavé numérique qui se déplie derrière?
Mouais :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> non car il sera plus cher



C'est pô faux!  



Didjo a dit:


> A la fin de la MacWorld Expo, en janvier prochain...
> 
> *Jobs* - «...and it's why, our new OS will...»
> _Tu du du dut ! Tu du du dut !_
> «...oh, sorry, it's my... (fouillant dans sa poche), my iPhone. Two seconds please it's an important call...»



J'adore!!! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> C'est donc un téléphone avec minimum 512 MB de RAM ... diable ...


Non, la moitié seulement (256 MB) car ce sera un Leopard "light".


----------



## xao85 (28 Novembre 2006)

Je sens que le prix va me tuer! :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Non, la moitié seulement (256 MB) car ce sera un Leopard "light".


Et 256 Mo de stockage (car le reste c'est l&#233;opard qui le monopolisera)


----------



## Didjo (28 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> J'adore!!! :love:




Moi j'adore aussi la forme du dernier fake avec les touches tactiles. Sauf que j'aime pas l'idée des touches tactiles, même si ça permetrais de modifier leur apparence ça risquera surtout d'abimer l'écran à force d'utilisation...
Mais je veux pas non plus des touches dans un rond comme dans l'iPod ! C'est bon, on a compris que ça avait eu du succès !


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

5 prototypes jamais sorti 

et surtout celui-là:






A l'époque déjà


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> 5 prototypes jamais sorti
> 
> et surtout celui-là:
> 
> ...


Heureusement qu'il n'est jamais sorti. Qu'est-ce qu'il est moche !


----------



## naas (29 Novembre 2006)

pas pour l'&#233;poque


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> pas pour l'époque


Ah oui, c'est vrai...l'époque...j'oubliais.  
Faut dire aussi que depuis on a été habitué à un style totalement différent. Heureusement.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Novembre 2006)

tut tut tut il n'y a pas d'&#233;poque pour la laideur, et celui-l&#224; &#233;tait moche, point. Raymond Loewy le disait (je traduis) : "la laideur se vend mal". 

Edith : H&#233;, 500&#232;me


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Edith : H&#233;, 500&#232;me


F&#233;licitations !


----------



## xao85 (29 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'espère passer les 1000 avant la fin de l'année!


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2006)

Vous nous téléphonerez


----------



## pim (29 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> tut tut tut il n'y a pas d'époque pour la laideur, et celui-là était moche, point. Raymond Loewy le disait (je traduis) : "la laideur se vend mal".



Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. Il y a clairement des effets de mode, que l'on parle de la beauté physique, du vêtement ou de l'objet technique ! En ce moment il y a une grosse mode pour l'alu et le blanc immaculé. 

De plus, la beauté est toute relative. En effet, comment trouver moche un appareil aussi merveilleux qu'un iPod ? :love:

Désolé si tout ce que je dis fait clairement geek, mais pour citer Saint Augustin - eh eh, rien que ça :

_"Celui qui se perd dans sa passion a moins perdu que celui qui perd sa passion."_

C'est du bon flood mais contrairement à mon habitude, on ne peut pas me reprocher de ne pas élever le débat


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2006)

On aura tout lu, dans ce forum ... &#192; quand Tertullien ?
Allez, maintenant, vous &#234;tes sages et vous laissez les P&#232;res de l'&#201;glise o&#249; ils sont ...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (30 Novembre 2006)

Comment ? Deux jours sans infos ni fakes sur l'iPhone ? A ce rythme-là, il sortira jamais !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> On aura tout lu, dans ce forum ... À quand Tertullien ?
> Allez, maintenant, vous êtes sages et vous laissez les Pères de l'Église où ils sont ...






il est de quelle église deja saint Steve Jobs ?  

je demande cela parce c'est le seul qui , pour Noël,  n'a jamais rien annoncé  




un iphone oui mais avec .....voir ma signaure


----------



## xao85 (30 Novembre 2006)

Oui ca m'étonne qu'il n'y est aucune autre sortie pour noël...? (ipod ou iphone...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui ca m'étonne qu'il n'y est aucune autre sortie pour noël...? (ipod ou iphone...)



Apple prépare peut être quelque chose...


----------



## 222diablo222 (30 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Apple prépare peut être quelque chose...


Ou il compte sur les iPod Shuffle et Nano...


----------



## guiguilap (30 Novembre 2006)

Maintenant c'est trop tard...


----------



## Didjo (30 Novembre 2006)

_Poom, poom, paam ! Listen to the music, poom pomm pam ! Listen to the music... Just put it in your hand !
_The new iPhone. Happy Christmas...


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2006)

La rumeur du jour 

Woz l'attend aussi 

patente


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La rumeur du jour




on retrouvera donc la trasparence des imac g3  ? :love:


tressssssssss beau :love: .......j'achete


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il est de quelle &#233;glise deja saint Steve Jobs ?


Aucune. Lui, c'est Dieu le p&#232;re.


----------



## jphg (30 Novembre 2006)

enfin des gars qui se sont pench&#233;s sur le design d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone mou (que voulez-vous, moi, &#231;a m'&#233;nerve les tels qui d&#233;forment les poches). info chez gizmodo.

:rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (1 Décembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> enfin des gars qui se sont penchés sur le design d'un téléphone mou


Un téléphone mou... C'est pour les durs d'oreille ?  







:rateau:


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La rumeur du jour
> 
> Woz l'attend aussi
> 
> patente


là ou j'ai du mal c'est:
comment mettre un ipod et un téléphone dans le même encombrement qu'un ipod ?
Sachant qu'un téléphone, c'est grosso modo 1cm d'épaisseur, j'ai du mal à résoudre l'équation  :rateau:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (1 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> là ou j'ai du mal c'est:
> comment mettre un ipod et un téléphone dans le même encombrement qu'un ipod ?
> Sachant qu'un téléphone, c'est grosso modo 1cm d'épaisseur, j'ai du mal à résoudre l'équation  :rateau:



Y  peut-être pas d'équation à résoudre, l'iPhone sera peut-être aussi gros qu'un mobile lambda...


----------



## fredintosh (1 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> là ou j'ai du mal c'est:
> comment mettre un ipod et un téléphone dans le même encombrement qu'un ipod ?
> Sachant qu'un téléphone, c'est grosso modo 1cm d'épaisseur, j'ai du mal à résoudre l'équation  :rateau:



Il y a quand même des éléments qui peuvent être mis en commun (l'écran, la coque, la batterie...), ce n'est pas que l'addition de 2 appareils distincts.

L'iPhone sera certainement un peu plus épais que l'iPod nano, mais pas forcément 2 fois plus épais.


----------



## jphg (1 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Il y a quand même des éléments qui peuvent être mis en commun (l'écran, la coque, la batterie...), ce n'est pas que l'addition de 2 appareils distincts.
> 
> L'iPhone sera certainement un peu plus épais que l'iPod nano, mais pas forcément 2 fois plus épais.



Oui, je suis d'accord avec Fredintosh. :-D

(un tel = une petite puce, un tout petit micro, mais alors de grosses touches ! on revient au point de départ)


----------



## duracel (1 Décembre 2006)

Opla, la petite rumeur du jour.


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2006)

De la c&#233;ramique, cool ...
Cela ferait sans doute plaisir &#224; Bernard Palissy.

En tous cas, il a un furieux air d'iPod Mini, ce t&#233;l&#233;phone brevet&#233;.


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2006)

Brevet de téléchargement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Brevet de téléchargement


Le téléchargement de musique (payante bien sûr) sera-t-il de la partie ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2006)

Certainement vu que c'est du Apple


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Certainement vu que c'est du Apple


Ah. Mais à quel prix ? Le même qu'avec un ordinateur ou plus ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2006)

Franchement aucune id&#233;e mais:

Il se basera certainement sur la structure iTunes, donc les co&#251;ts seront sans doute identiques, la seule chose ce seront les co&#251;ts de connexion et de t&#233;l&#233;chargement li&#233;s &#224; la technologie mobile...donc des morceaux plus co&#251;teux dans l'absolu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Franchement aucune idée mais:
> 
> Il se basera certainement sur la structure iTunes, donc les coûts seront sans doute identiques, la seule chose ce seront les coûts de connexion et de téléchargement liés à la technologie mobile...donc des morceaux plus coûteux dans l'absolu


Au fond, peu importe : mon iMac me convient très bien pour ça.


----------



## guiguilap (2 Décembre 2006)

Pas de rumeurs sur le prix ? En plus quand il sort si < 400 &#8364;, j'ach&#233;te ! Je viens de renouvler mon V3 par un samsung shgx660v, je l'avais pour 29 &#8364; !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Mouaif, je trouve la fonction de téléchargement de musique à partir de l'iPhone vraiment superflue... Ca va couter un oeil de télécharger du contenu musical, même en 3G.


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2006)

D'accord avec &#231;a. Bien entendu, quand nous aurons tous des t&#233;l&#233;phones avec un d&#233;bit de 100 MB/s, ce sera plus simple ...

Surtout, c'est l'id&#233;e d'avoir ce contenu (relativement) cher pay&#233; sur un petit gadget, qu'il ne faudra pas oublier de synchroniser !


----------



## Warflo (3 Décembre 2006)

Moi je sais
Ça sera l'iPhone Shuffle
Tu le branche sur ton mac, il se remplit aléatoirement de gens de ton carnet d'adresse.
Après tu l'allumes et tu cliques sur l'unique bouton (pas d'écran bien sur), et ça appelle quelqu'un au hasard
Random is fun


----------



## Simtim (3 Décembre 2006)

j'aime bien le principe de l'iPhone suffle ^^


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2006)

en r&#233;sum&#233; pour le facteur de forme:

approche classique:

[*]telephone &#224; clapet avec lecteur "genre" ipod et une roue quelque part
[*]telephone format "candy bar" dixit bompi avec toujours une roue style ipod​
​
approche ipod:

[*]ecran virtuels et roue dans un format genre ipod mini
[*]ipod 3g avec bas coulissant genre palm T3​
​


j'ai oubli&#233; quelque chose ?


----------



## CERDAN (3 Décembre 2006)

non, je ne pense pas, hormis avoir oubli&#233; que l'iphone n'existera peut &#234;tre pas.


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2006)

Dans ce cas Apple risque de passer un mauvais 1/4 heure en bourse


----------



## kenell (3 Décembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> non, je ne pense pas, hormis avoir oubli&#233; que l'iphone n'existera peut &#234;tre pas.


Apr&#232;s toute cette discution, je ne pr&#233;f&#232;re pas y penser.
D'ailleurs tous ces brevets sur un prototype ''communiquant'' ont &#233;t&#233; d&#233;pos&#233;s avec de profonds objectifs de la part d'apple.


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2006)

Apple dépose peut-être des brevets pour ne pas les utiliser, ou les revendre plus tard ..


----------



## kenell (3 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Apple d&#233;pose peut-&#234;tre des brevets pour ne pas les utiliser, ou les revendre plus tard ..


c'est possible mais on sait qu'elle doit renouveler sa gamme iPod d'ici a milieu 2007 donc...voire m&#232;me ajouter d'un nouveau produit...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Dans ce cas Apple risque de passer un mauvais 1/4 heure en bourse


Exactement. C'est pourquoi je pense que si l'iPhone ne devait jamais sortir, ils l'auraient dit. Or, ils n'ont rien dit. Donc il va sortir.


----------



## Warflo (3 Décembre 2006)

Ah ben non. C'est si ils disent qu'il ne va jamais sortir qu'il va sortir. Regarde l'iPod (pseudo) Vidéo.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Ah ben non. C'est si ils disent qu'il ne va jamais sortir qu'il va sortir. Regarde l'iPod (pseudo) Vidéo.


C'est aussi vrai. Mais ça ne change rien au fait qu'ils ne laisseront jamais croire qu'il va sortir s'il ne doit jamais sortir.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Décembre 2006)

Moi je pense que ce sera pas pour demain...


----------



## kenell (3 Décembre 2006)

de toute manière c'est clair qu'apple a un gros intéret a le sortir et pas dans 3 ans.
mi-2007 est a mon avis le moment auquel ils espèrent le sortir, voire 2ème trimestre 2007.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Décembre 2006)

Ben un trimestre c'est dans une ann&#233;e scolaire, donc bon je me demande juste ce que tu appelles "trimestre" 2007...


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Décembre 2006)

Trimestre &#231;a veut dire trois mois...2&#232;me trimestre c'est &#224; partir d'Avril jusqu'&#224; juin...c'est pas juste pour le scolaire...


Moi je le veux pour Janvier de toutes fa&#231;ons


----------



## kenell (3 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Trimestre ça veut dire trois mois...2ème trimestre c'est à partir d'Avril jusqu'à juin...c'est pas juste pour le scolaire...


exact


----------



## NightWalker (3 Décembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Opla, la petite rumeur du jour.



iPhone Zirconium... apr&#232;s Titanium... 

Perso, il ne faut pas qu'Apple s'investi dans ce domaine. J'ai r&#233;ussi jusque l&#224; &#224; tenir pour ne pas prendre un t&#233;l&#233;phone mobile... mais l&#224;... en plus s'il le sort un (RED)


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2006)

La rumeur du dimanche


----------



## kenell (3 Décembre 2006)

> Going to be coming out in January


ça serait qd même très chouette !!


> 4GB ($249)


c'est pas trop cher, ça va !! 
J-38 avant MacWorld


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2006)

Tout ceci est presque trop "beau" pour être vrai..

Mais selon l'article, celui qui est à la base de la rumeur, a parfois vu juste, alors: wait and see...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tout ceci est presque trop "beau" pour être vrai..
> .





mais enfin arrete de tout gacher    

il est beau et il a tout  ce qu'il me faut :
un new elephone + j'espere quelques taches de palm :love: 



il faut quand meme que ils se grouillent un peu, mes  besoins d'un tel et d'un palm deviens de plus en plus urgent :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2006)

Si Apple ne sort pas de iPhone en Janvier, j'appelle Steve ... quel fégnace ce mec


----------



## jphg (3 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La rumeur du dimanche


merci



> - Flash memory, Slide out keyboard



le slide out keyboard, je trouve &#231;a sp&#233;&#8230; (le fait qu'il y ait une pi&#232;ce "mobile")


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il faut quand meme que ils se grouillent un peu, mes besoins d'un tel et d'un palm deviens de plus en plus urgent :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


 
Je me demande comment ils faisaient en 40 sans palm ni mobile...     

Apparement, ils ont surv&#233;cu. 

Merci pour les infos La Mouette!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Je me demande comment ils faisaient en 40 sans palm ni mobile...
> Apparement, ils ont surv&#233;cu.



pour le palm : cela m'evitera d'oublier des notes et surtout d'en avoir partout dans les poches , ce qui entraine parfois la perte voir meme des lavages en machine  

pour le telephone qui le mien est en train de rendre l'ame : je dois etre plus joignable que joindre , d'ailleur mon forfait de 20 euros rarement je l'explose  ...


bien sur que dans les ann&#233;e 40 ils ont surve&#231;u , a l'epoque tres peu (voir rien) etait informatis&#233;e, tout etait manuel  et ......on  etait des pas esclaves de notre travail  surtout quand on a un statu "cadre" :mouais: ......mais bon, cela est un autre sujet 



en tout cas le top de top serait un iphone palm et bien evidemment : ROSE  :love: :love:


----------



## xao85 (3 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben moi jai craqué sur un nokia N70 black  l'Iphone s'est fait trop attendre.


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> bien sur que dans les année 40 ils ont surveçu , a l'epoque tres peu (voir rien) etait informatisée, tout etait manuel  et ......on  etait des pas esclaves de notre travail  surtout quand on a un statu "cadre" :mouais: ......mais bon, cela est un autre sujet


Il y a des fois ... où vous sortez des trucs invraisemblables sans même vous en rendre compte ... Disons que je n'aurais pas pris les années '40 ...
En dehors des mortalités usuelles, disons pour résumer que plusieurs dizaines de millions de personnes n'ont effectivement pas survécu. Mais l'absence d'agenda électronique n'a pas eu d'impact ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> pour le palm : cela m'evitera d'oublier des notes et surtout d'en avoir partout dans les poches , ce qui entraine parfois la perte voir meme des lavages en machine
> 
> pour le telephone qui le mien est en train de rendre l'ame : je dois etre plus joignable que joindre , d'ailleur mon forfait de 20 euros rarement je l'explose  ...
> 
> ...


 
Je disais &#231;a avec une pointe d'humour, j'ai eu bon nombre de pda...  



bompi a dit:


> Il y a des fois ... o&#249; vous sortez des trucs invraisemblables sans m&#234;me vous en rendre compte ... Disons que je n'aurais pas pris les ann&#233;es '40 ...
> En dehors des mortalit&#233;s usuelles, disons pour r&#233;sumer que plusieurs dizaines de millions de personnes n'ont effectivement pas surv&#233;cu. Mais l'absence d'agenda &#233;lectronique n'a pas eu d'impact ...


 
A vrai dire, j'ai inconsciemment et trop rapidement utilis&#233; "en 40" par un parralellisme douteux qu'est "ca redemarre comme en 40", ce qui n'a rien &#224; voir, je le con&#231;ois. 
Il est vrai que l'utilisation du verbe "survivre" derri&#232;re est on ne peut plus mal plac&#233;.
Disons que j'aurai du descendre d'un si&#232;cle pour m'&#233;viter ta foudre.  

So sorry...


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2006)

Pas ma foudre ... &#199;a m'a fait bizarre voil&#224; tout. Mais rien de bien m&#233;chant


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2006)

MYiPhone

Le blog de l'iPhone ..


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> MYiPhone
> 
> Le blog de l'iPhone ..



comment se faire r&#233;f&#233;rencer sur google, b&#233;n&#233;ficier du buzz autour de l'iphone et &#233;ventuellement se faire du fric sur les clics









tiens mac plus &#224; des infos


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

et puis aussi il faut bien rire


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Décembre 2006)

sinon, juste quelques 2535 illustrations de fakes plus ou moins d&#233;ja bus mais je ne les ai pas tous fait d&#233;filer...



c'est beaucoup quand m&#234;me...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour toutes les photos et les rumeurs...

Je suis tombé amoureux du fake No 34! :love:


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2006)

&#192; noter, quant &#224; la derni&#232;re rumeur en date, qu'il y a une id&#233;e assez &#233;trange : deux batteries ... &#192; tout le moins, cela ferait un iPod avec une batterie ais&#233;ment &#233;changeable  Une nouveaut&#233; int&#233;ressante !
Ce qui n'est pas tr&#232;s cr&#233;dible est le prix : si tel &#233;tait le cas, il faudrait que la grille tarifaire des iPods op&#232;re un glissement vers le bas, je dirais.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Merci pour toutes les photos et les rumeurs...
> Je suis tombé amoureux du fake No 34! :love:





pareil, merci  la(n)guille  


le 34 ho ouiiiiiiiiiiiii :love:   :  pere -noel fait que nos veux se realisent    :love:



edit:
" À noter, quant à la dernière rumeur en date, qu'il y a une idée assez étrange : deux batteries ... À tout le moins, cela ferait un iPod avec une batterie aisément échangeable  Une nouveauté intéressante !
Ce qui n'est pas très crédible est le prix : si tel était le cas, il faudrait que la grille tarifaire des iPods opère un glissement vers le bas, je dirais."

pour les batteries cela me convient tout a fait : je n'utilisera que tres rarement voir jamais la fonction ipod (desolé , suis pas tres musique moi :rose: ) , donc je pourrais peut etre utiliser les 2 batteries pour le telephone et les applic palm

le prix aussi je le trouve vraiment pas cher si on compare aux palm ou aux telephones "ordinaires"


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Décembre 2006)

vous remarquerez que je l'ai mis d'office sur le 34, mais le 50 &#233;tait aussi dans la balance... plus &#233;l&#233;gant je trouve


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

si tu regarde certaines photos sont tr&#232;s ....


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2006)

Pour le 1000&#232;me post, je demande : tr&#232;s ... ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2006)

...Très vues et revues ?


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Pour le 1000&#232;me post, je demande : tr&#232;s ... ?










tr&#232;s .... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2006)

Ah oui .. très :mouais:


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

m&#234;me trop ..... :sleep:


----------



## sylko (4 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il est de quelle église deja saint Steve Jobs ?
> 
> je demande cela parce c'est le seul qui , pour Noël, n'a jamais rien annoncé
> 
> ...


 

De la même que le Dalaï Lama.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> même trop ..... :sleep:


Carrément.... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

Le 50 a son charme... 
En ce qui concerne la 41 et 42, ca a son charme aussi. 

Princess Tatav > cadeau!
http://gallery.ilounge.com/ipod/displayimage.php?album=toprated&cat=0&pos=109


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas, s'il sort aux prix donnés dans la dernière rumeur, ça va être la fête. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> En tout cas, s'il sort aux prix donnés dans la dernière rumeur, ça va être la fête. :love:


 
Ca me paraît quand même bien peu probable... comme dit précedemment, à ce prix là ca mangerai la part des iPod et il faudrai descendre le prix de ceux ci. Je pense pas qu'Apple soit près à ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca me para&#238;t quand m&#234;me bien peu probable... comme dit pr&#233;cedemment, &#224; ce prix l&#224; ca mangerai la part des iPod et il faudrai descendre le prix de ceux ci. Je pense pas qu'Apple soit pr&#232;s &#224; &#231;a.


Attnetion, les prix donn&#233;s sont en dollars. En euros, avec les taxes en tout genre, &#231;a sera plut&#244;t 300 euros pour le mod&#232;le 4 Go (environ 100 euros de plus que l'iPod nano 4 Go) et 500 euros pour le mod&#232;le 8 Go (environ le double de l'iPod nano 8 Go). Donc peu de risques que les ventes de l'iPhone cannibalisent celles des iPod.


----------



## kenell (4 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Attnetion, les prix donnés sont en dollars. En euros, avec les taxes en tout genre, ça sera plutôt 300 euros pour le modèle 4 Go (environ 100 euros de plus que l'iPod nano 4 Go) et 500 euros pour le modèle 8 Go (environ le double de l'iPod nano 8 Go). Donc peu de risques que les ventes de l'iPhone cannibalisent celles des iPod.


Oui parfaitement d'accord...pauvres de nous...249 dollars au cours d'aujourd'hui = 190 euros environ...

Pour info:
ipod en france (modèle 30gb vidéo) : 301 euros 
ipod auz U.S. : 249 $ soit 190 euros ....


----------



## CERDAN (4 Décembre 2006)

oui, c'est r&#233;voltant


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2006)

N'oublie pas les taxes (non affich&#233;es sur le site jusqu'au moment o&#249; tu payes, si je ne me trompe).
Mais bon ... la prochaine fois que je franchis l'Atlantique Nord ...


----------



## kenell (4 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> N'oublie pas les taxes (non affich&#233;es sur le site jusqu'au moment o&#249; tu payes, si je ne me trompe).
> Mais bon ... la prochaine fois que je franchis l'Atlantique Nord ...


ouais bah c'est pas pour tout de suite pour moi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> N'oublie pas les taxes (non affichées sur le site jusqu'au moment où tu payes, si je ne me trompe).
> Mais bon ... la prochaine fois que je franchis l'Atlantique Nord ...


Attends janvier pour le faire. Tu fais les commandes groupées ?


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

le treo 680 est a 400 dollars, et en france ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> le treo 680 est a 400 dollars, et en france ?



515 euros


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Attnetion, les prix donn&#233;s sont en dollars. En euros, avec les taxes en tout genre, &#231;a sera plut&#244;t 300 euros pour le mod&#232;le 4 Go (environ 100 euros de plus que l'iPod nano 4 Go) et 500 euros pour le mod&#232;le 8 Go (environ le double de l'iPod nano 8 Go). Donc peu de risques que les ventes de l'iPhone cannibalisent celles des iPod.


 
J'y avais pas pens&#233;! 



iDuck a dit:


> Attends janvier pour le faire. Tu fais les commandes group&#233;es ?


 
J'osais pas demander...  

Dis bompi, tu sais qu'on t'aime to&#233;?


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2006)

J'dis &#231;a ... La derni&#232;re fois que je suis pass&#233; par les USA c'&#233;tait il y a 4 ans ... :rateau:

Puisque l'on est dans l'appart&#233; conversion $/&#8364;, qu'en est-il des &#163; ? Est-ce plus int&#233;ressant au R.U. ?

Pour revenir &#224; nos moutons : le produit serait mondial ou US, selon vous ? [en terme de normes]


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2006)

Mondial


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Mondial



us  (du coup   )


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2006)

Mon sondage montre que l'opinion est tr&#232;s divis&#233;e ...


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Mon sondage montre que l'opinion est très divisée ...



si tu regarde le treo, il est sortit aux us, et seulement après en gsm, bien sûr les américains depuis ont appris que le marché européen des portables était très développé, qui dit développé dit possibilité de faire de l'argent, ce ça l'américain moyen il comprends 

mais je pense quand même qu'apple ne sortira pas de version gsm immédiatement, comme l'ipod qui n'est pas sortit en France immédiatement.


----------



## guiguilap (5 Décembre 2006)

Pas la peine, je viens de changer mon V3 pour un LG L600V !  Et les sous de noel je resserve pour un mini


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Pas la peine, je viens de changer mon V3 pour un LG L600V !  Et les sous de noel je resserve pour un mini


Tu risques de les garder longtemps alors 




(sauf si tu parlais du Nano...)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> J'dis &#231;a ... La derni&#232;re fois que je suis pass&#233; par les USA c'&#233;tait il y a 4 ans ... :rateau:
> 
> Puisque l'on est dans l'appart&#233; conversion $/&#8364;, qu'en est-il des &#163; ? Est-ce plus int&#233;ressant au R.U. ?
> 
> Pour revenir &#224; nos moutons : le produit serait mondial ou US, selon vous ? [en terme de normes]



Absolument pas!   
Les prix sont plus cher pour la totalit&#233; des produits Apple.
Seul les iPod Nano sont un peu pr&#232;s au m&#234;me prix qu'en France.

La vie en UK co&#251;te plus ch&#232;re qu'en France. Et le pouvoir d'achat est plus &#233;lev&#233; &#233;galement.
Bref, ca vaut pas le coup que je vous ram&#232;ne des trucs!
Mais toi bompi, ca vaut le coup!


----------



## kenell (5 Décembre 2006)

ouais, c'est vrai... Seul les US, le Canada et le Japon sont très intéressants pour nous français...

Sinon je pense en effet qu'il y aura un BIG problème pour la partie communication de l'appareil vu que les normes sont très diverses et variées.
Par exemple, en france et en europe globalement, la carte SIM est la référence et permet de faire ballader son compte et numéro sur différents appareils.
Aussi au Japon c'est complètement different vu que le compte et le numéro est ancré dans l'appareil, et il est donc impossible de changer de compte aussi facilement que chez nous. Aussi cette technologie est très utile car limite le vol, et permet le paiement dans les supermarchés, les stations d'essence, prend aussi le role de titre de transport, et j'en passe. 
Ainsi je souhaite bonne chance a Apple pour commercialiser un produit unique, mais décliné pour être adapté a chaque norme.


----------



## guiguilap (5 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Tu risques de les garder longtemps alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, je parlais du MacMini :rose:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ouais, je parlais du MacMini :rose:


J'ai rien dit alors :rose: 

Vous me faites peur &#224; dire que &#231;a risque de sortir aux US seulement en premier lieu par contre... :rateau: (enfin &#224; en croire la rumeur des 12 millions de commandes on peut penser que &#231;a sera pour tous...)


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2006)

iPhone probable 10/10 ...

Ce sont les spéculations du jour..

A ce rythme ce fil aura une V2 à la sortie du iPhone


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> iPhone probable 10/10 ...
> 
> Ce sont les spéculations du jour..
> 
> A ce rythme ce fil aura une V2 à la sortie du iPhone


Pourquoi une v2 ? Il suffit de laisser ce fil ouvert au cas où.


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Décembre 2006)

iPhone en production? (en gros rien de nouveau.)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> iPhone en production? (en gros rien de nouveau.)


Voir post de La Mouette n° 1030.


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Voir post de La Mouette n&#176; 1030.


Ouais enfin quand c'est en anglais je regarde pas tout :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Ouais enfin quand c'est en anglais je regarde pas tout :rose:


Là, en l'occurence, ça dit la même chose que sur iGénération.


----------



## Didjo (5 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas je trouve que &#231;a fai bien longtemps que l'accueil d'Apple.com stagne sur le TOUT^2...


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Décembre 2006)

Faut bien qu'ils terminent le contrat de promotion pour le chapeau de pirate du p'tit sur la photo!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Faut bien qu'ils terminent le contrat de promotion pour le chapeau de pirate du p'tit sur la photo!


 

   

Plus serieusement, la sortie de l'iPhone pour janvier, j'y crois pas... 
Trop de choses sont encore à developper chez Apple. leur brevet sont trop récents. Non?


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2006)

les analystes analysent :sleep:


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2006)

je pr&#233;f&#232;re nettement celu ici


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

je suis un peu déçue  
si j'ai bein compris sera un iphone /ipod et pas iphone/ipalm ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

Attendons qu'il sorte ce iPhone pour ce faire une idée 

La rumeur du jour:

[YOUTUBE]_PmIHm8s2hA&eurl[/YOUTUBE]

Apple travaillerais déjà sur le iPhone 2.0 ( ce qui semble logique dans ce domaine où tout va très très vite en matière de mode et de technologie)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Attendons qu'il sorte ce iPhone pour ce faire une idée
> 
> La rumeur du jour:
> 
> ...


Comment faire parler de soi sans rien dire : ils sont vraiment trop forts chez Apple.


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Comment faire parler de soi sans rien dire : ils sont vraiment trop forts chez Apple.



Ils le valent bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ils le valent bien


Chez l'Or&#233;al aussi, &#224; ce qu'on dit.


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Oh mon V3 Special Black Edition


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je suis un peu déçue
> si j'ai bein compris sera un iphone /ipod et pas iphone/ipalm ?


La rumeur dit :





			
				La Rumeur a dit:
			
		

> Le premier _serait_ un iPhone simple (le truc normal + la zik)
> Le second _serait_ un _smartphone_, donc l'objet (inanimé) de tes rêves.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

Sauf que la rumeur dit aussi que pour le second il va falloir attendre quelques mois de plus. Donc  Princess, il va peut-&#234;tre falloir te montrer tr&#232;s patiente.


----------



## Manu (6 Décembre 2006)

J'ai pas eu le temps de parcourir tout le thread, et je ne sais si on y a fait allusion dans la discussion.

En tout cas l'iPhone me fait penser automatiquement aux widgets. En effet je pense que c'est le support idéal pour ce genre d'applications très légères et faciles à développer et surtout très pratiques (métro, météo, ciné, utilitaires....) bref le genre d'informations qu'on est censé trouver dans un portable de ce type.

De plus avec Léopard qui embarque dashcode et permet avec web clip de se faire une widget pour son iPhone.

Bref un iPhone qui s'appuie sur des outils de développement standards de l'internet (webkit, javascript, flash, etc) pourra je le pense avoir un gros succès.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

Manu a dit:


> J'ai pas eu le temps de parcourir tout le thread, et je ne sais si on y a fait allusion dans la discussion.
> 
> En tout cas l'iPhone me fait penser automatiquement aux widgets. En effet je pense que c'est le support idéal pour ce genre d'applications très légères et faciles à développer et surtout très pratiques (métro, météo, ciné, utilitaires....) bref le genre d'informations qu'on est censé trouver dans un portable de ce type.
> 
> ...


Pas bëte ça.


----------



## Manu (6 Décembre 2006)

En outre le Projet Appolo d'Adobe qui s'appuie sur webkit et les standards Pdf, Flash, javascript, etc peut fournir également un environnement de développement d'applications pour l'iPhone.
Bref je crois que Apple, de la même manière qu'il a pu imposer l'iPod sur le marché des balladeurs MP3, pourra, grâce à sa maitrise des interfaces, et à son esprit d'innovation, imposer également un iPhone dans le marché des télephones portables où, il faut bien le reconnaitre, personne n'a pu proposer une interface simple, élégante, comme le sait faire Apple.
Avec la multitude de widgets actuellement téléchargeables, et très fonctionnels, Apple est bien placé pour refaire le coup de l'iPod.


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Je sais pas pourquoi,mais je sens que ca va pas etre pour tout de suite ce iPhone...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Manu a dit:


> J'ai pas eu le temps de parcourir tout le thread, et je ne sais si on y a fait allusion dans la discussion.
> 
> En tout cas l'iPhone me fait penser automatiquement aux widgets. En effet je pense que c'est le support id&#233;al pour ce genre d'applications tr&#232;s l&#233;g&#232;res et faciles &#224; d&#233;velopper et surtout tr&#232;s pratiques (m&#233;tro, m&#233;t&#233;o, cin&#233;, utilitaires....) bref le genre d'informations qu'on est cens&#233; trouver dans un portable de ce type.
> 
> ...


 
C'est fort interessant mais je vois mal Apple se lancer dans un os pour le iPhone de base, ils ont d&#233;j&#224; bien trop de facteurs auquel ils ne sont pas totalement habitu&#233;s... 
Mais ton id&#233;e me para&#238;t tout &#224; fait envisageable dans le iPhone 2.0 et effectivement, remporterai un fort succ&#232;s (aupr&#232;s de moi en tout cas ). 

Pour le design, le dernier fake de naas me para&#238;t le plus plausible de par sa forte similarit&#233; avec l'iPod mais malheureusement, c'est pas celui que je pr&#233;f&#232;re...  

Qui vivra verra...


----------



## Manu (6 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est fort interessant mais je vois mal Apple se lancer dans un os pour le iPhone de base, ils ont d&#233;j&#224; bien trop de facteurs auquel ils ne sont pas totalement habitu&#233;s...


 
Pour faire fonctionner des widgets nul besoin d'un OS sophistiqu&#233;. un environnement de type Dashboard est facilement adaptable. De plus tout serait bas&#233; sur des technologies actuellement en vue &#224; savoir ceux d'internet. Le probl&#232;me c'est que tout le monde sait que le t&#233;l&#233;phone de demain sera portable et bas&#233; sur des techno du Web. Seulement personne jusque l&#224; n'a pu proposer une interface simple et agr&#233;able &#224; utiliser. Les interfaces des mobiles que l'on voit sont toutes tr&#232;s windows-like et donc moches et compliqu&#233;es.

Les technos iChat, Bonjour, etc sont d&#233;j&#224; disponibles et demandent juste une int&#233;gration intelligente et accessible via une interface comme sait le faire si bien Apple.

C'est &#224; croire franchement que les boites qui d&#233;veloppent des mobiles comme des lecteurs MP3 ou t&#233;l&#233;phone n'ont pas du tout de d&#233;partement orient&#233; design. Un exemple comment expliquer que personne n'a pens&#233; &#224; pr&#233;senter un lecteur MP3 avec une pince comme celui du nouvel iPod shufle. Surtout pour un gadget utilis&#233; par des jeunes.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Manu a dit:


> Pour faire fonctionner des widgets nul besoin d'un OS sophistiqué. un environnement de type Dashboard est facilement adaptable. De plus tout serait basé sur des technologies actuellement en vue à savoir ceux d'internet. Le problème c'est que tout le monde sait que le téléphone de demain sera portable et basé sur des techno du Web. Seulement personne jusque là n'a pu proposer une interface simple et agréable à utiliser. Les interfaces des mobiles que l'on voit sont toutes très windows-like et donc moches et compliquées.


 
Je suis d'accord, mais cela reste tout de même un boulot considérable pour un premier modèle. Ou Apple a le don de cacher le develloppement de l'iPhone depuis plusieurs mois/années. C'est à mon goût un secteur qui évolue tellement vite qu'il faut avoir une certaine assise dans ce marché pour pouvoir s'étendre tant vers l'user interface. 
M'enfin, je parle dans le vent... 



Manu a dit:


> Les technos iChat, Bonjour, etc sont déjà disponibles et demandent juste une intégration intelligente et accessible via une interface comme sait le faire si bien Apple.


 
Entierement d'accord, cependant comme je le dis plus haut, d'autres facteurs rentre en compte, et ils ne sont pas encore bien géré par Apple qui n'a aucune experienc dans le domaine du GSM. Faire un portable en soit demande déjà un boulot considérable rien que pour la partie hardware. Si on ajoute à cela le design et une interface complétement nouvelle, ca représente beaucoup d'études et d'expérience. Ce que n'a pas forcément Apple. D'où mon idée de voir ces fonctions plutôt develloppées dans l'iPhone 2.0



Manu a dit:


> C'est à croire franchement que les boites qui développent des mobiles comme des lecteurs MP3 ou téléphone n'ont pas du tout de département orienté design. Un exemple comment expliquer que personne n'a pensé à présenter un lecteur MP3 avec une pince comme celui du nouvel iPod shufle. Surtout pour un gadget utilisé par des jeunes.


 
 
Peut être parce que ce look vient d'Apple... 
J'entends par là que si un constructeur taiwanais proposait le même système que le shuffle, il n'aurai pas de succès. On paye la marque, c'est notre société qui veut ça non?


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2006)

Apparemment, vous n'aviez pas encore mis de lien vers ceci, pas inint&#233;ressant, dans la cat&#233;gorie : petite histoire d'un objet dont on ne sait toujours pas s'il sera pondu un jour.


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)




----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Dites moi que c'est un fake  parce que sinon je garde mon LG !


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2006)

Il est vrai que c'est tr&#232;s moche.


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2006)

heureusement que c'est un fake  :rateau:


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Apparemment, vous n'aviez pas encore mis de lien vers ceci, pas inintéressant, dans la catégorie : petite histoire d'un objet dont on ne sait toujours pas s'il sera pondu un jour.


cela serait le fameux telephone portable gsm et wifi avec accès gratuit et instantanné à tout point wifi ouvert, pas comme ce foutu telephone skype :hein:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (7 Décembre 2006)

Il est moche ce fake ! je suis s&#251;r d'ailleurs qu'Apple en balance quelques uns par le biais de sites "genre l'air de rien" et jete un oeil (pas les deux, hein, sinon ils verraient plus les pov') &#224; "nos" r&#233;actions ! Nous sommes des victimes du marketing !

P.S. : Vite un autre feilleque !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Au rythme où ca va, on a des news sur l'iPhone tout les jours et des nouveaux fakes à la même fréquence...


----------



## La mouette (7 Décembre 2006)

Problèmes ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Probl&#232;mes ?


Sauf s'il s'appelle pas iPhone...


(si j'ai bien compris l'article)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Problèmes ?


 

On en apprend tout les jours!  
Je m'attendais à un problème de production. Si ce n'est qu'un problème d'appelation, Apple paiera et basta.


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Décembre 2006)

J'suis sur qu'ils ont trouv&#233; mieux qu'"iPhone"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> J'suis sur qu'ils ont trouvé mieux qu'"iPhone"


Il l'appeleront iPod Phone et le problème sera réglé.


----------



## Didjo (7 Décembre 2006)

Pourquoi iPhone d'abord ?
A oui, pour iPod...


Et ba MacPhone, iPone, ePhone, iTéléphone, ApplePhone
, iPodPhone... J'en ai plein des noms moi ! Vous croyez qu'ils m'engageraient ?


----------



## pim (7 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Sauf s'il s'appelle pas iPhone...
> 
> 
> (si j'ai bien compris l'article)



C'est pas le dernier Fake en vogue, là c'est bien vrai :






On dirait un Siemens des années 90 

Lien direct vers la page du site donné par *La Mouette*.


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> C'est pas le dernier Fake en vogue, là c'est bien vrai :
> 
> On dirait un Siemens des années 90
> 
> Lien direct vers la page du site donné par *La Mouette*.




je prefere celui-là  

:rateau:


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2006)

sauf qu'il est wifi lui


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> sauf qu'il est wifi lui




Qui te dit qu'il ne l'est pas


----------



## Junk (8 Décembre 2006)

J'ai répondu "autre" dans la question de la semain de macG sur les fonctionnalitées de l'iPhone, j'aurai pu répondre un accès convivial au web et aux mails, mais je crois que l'iPhone ne devrait pas faire l'impasse sur la 3,5G HSDPA, voir la 4G .. je ne sais pas si on en a déjà parlé dur ce fil ? (au cours de 54 pages sûrement   ) 
Il devrait aussi y avoir le Bluetooth 2 et le Wifi ....

Avec tout ça, il lui faudra sûrement une bonne grosse batterie et un design en conséquence ... 
non ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Décembre 2006)

L'échec de l'iPhone


----------



## benjamin (8 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> L'échec de l'iPhone


J'avais lu &#231;a hier. &#199;a affleure parfois la provoc' &#224; deux balles, mais il y a quelques &#233;l&#233;ments int&#233;ressants, notamment lorsqu'il compare le march&#233; des baladeurs MP3 &#224; l'origine et celui des t&#233;l&#233;phones maintenant. En gros, il n'y a gu&#232;re de place pour marquer sa diff&#233;rence aujourd'hui dans les mobiles (voyez ce que fait SE, Moto, Samsung en desing), alors que c'est ce qui a permis &#224; l'iPod de s'imposer.


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2006)

Lu sur macbidule ce matin:


> Intel a pr&#233;sent&#233; un nouveau contr&#244;leur r&#233;seau appel&#233;e WiMax Connection 2300. Cette puce qui devrait &#234;tre install&#233;e dans la prochaine plateforme Centrino que l'on attend durant le premier semestre 2007 et qui servira assur&#233;ment de support aux prochains portables Apple.
> Cette puce g&#232;re tous les protocoles de communication:
> - Le Wi-Max
> - Le Wi-Fi 802.11n et donc le MIMO
> ...


ah ah le fameux gsm avec wifi que j'attends :love:
gratuit avec skype ou icaht ou autre quand l'on a un signal wifi
payant le reste du temp


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> L'&#233;chec de l'iPhone


Ce genre de _columnist_ me fatigue ... Le genre de type qui raconterait n'importe quoi pour faire l'int&#233;ressant. En g&#233;n&#233;ral, quelques semaines plus tard, s'il s'est tromp&#233;, personne ne s'en souvient, de toutes fa&#231;ons.
Je me demande d'ailleurs comment ces gugusses parviennent &#224; s'imposer.

Ici, on parle d'un produit qui n'existe m&#234;me pas, dont il est _s&#251;r_ qu'il va se planter. Pas mal. Faut que je recherche s'il a d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; du Zune 
Par ailleurs, je ne suis pas forc&#233;ment d'accord avec le point de vue sur la qualit&#233; des portables actuels, mais bon, &#231;a se discute.

Surtout, je pense qu'il fait fausse route sur au moins un point : Apple n'a vraisemblablement pas pour ambition de d&#233;tr&#244;ner Nokia ou Motorola ou SE. Il leur faut de vendre des iPhones en nombre _suffisant_ et &#231;a ira comme &#231;a. Si cela leur ouvre des portes suppl&#233;mentaires pour la suite, tr&#232;s bien.
Il faudrait arr&#234;ter un jour de consid&#233;rer que l'on n'a r&#233;ussi que lorsqu'on a _tu&#233;_ tous ses adversaires (genre M$). Quand une soci&#233;t&#233; fait des milliards de dollars de b&#233;n&#233;fice net, on peut consid&#233;rer que sa stragt&#233;gie globale n'est pas si mauvaise. Si le Mac Mini ne se vend pas plus, cela n'a pas l'air d'alt&#233;rer de trop le compte d'exploitation d'Apple ...
Si Apple vend des Macs alors m&#234;me que certaines applications importantes ont encore besoin de la b&#233;quille Rosetta, c'est plut&#244;t bien aussi.
Enfin, je suppose que Apple va mourir dans les 6 mois &#224; cause de la m&#233;vente (ou de l'inexistence) de l'iPhone   .


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Ce genre de _columnist_ me fatigue ... Le genre de type qui raconterait n'importe quoi pour faire l'intéressant. En général, quelques semaines plus tard, s'il s'est trompé, personne ne s'en souvient, de toutes façons.
> Je me demande d'ailleurs comment ces gugusses parviennent à s'imposer.
> 
> Ici, on parle d'un produit qui n'existe même pas, dont il est _sûr_ qu'il va se planter. Pas mal. Faut que je recherche s'il a déjà parlé du Zune
> ...


 
+1



> Sales for the phone will skyrocket initially. However, things will calm down, and the Apple phone will take its place on the shelves with the random video cameras, cell phones, wireless routers and other would-be hits. Remember the Mac Mini? It was supposed to ignite a revolution for small computers. It didn't. The flat-panel iMac? Some predicted that Apple's price tag would drive other prices higher. Whoops.


 
J'aime pas trop cet argument, le mac mini n'est pas sur le même marché, n'a pas le même publique. Ou alors on se base sur les idées d'Apple, leur façon d'aborder le marché?! :mouais: 
Et l'historique de l'iPod ca me paraît bidon, le marché d'aujourd'hui ne vaut plus celui d'hier. Aujourd'hui les gens n'achètent pas (ou peu) l'iPod parce qu'il est beau, ils l'achètent parce que tout le monde en a un, que c'est dans les moeurs l'affichage social.
La notoriété d'Apple aujourd'hui n'est plus la même.
C'est caduc son raisonnement. 

Comme le dit bompi, le gus parle d'un produit même pas sorti et pire encore, même pas
annoncé. :sleep: 

C'est de la pub... 
Merci La Mouette pour la source.


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> L'&#233;chec de l'iPhone



Jamais rien lu d'aussi creux, aucun des arguments n'est &#233;tay&#233;... Je n'est rien trouv&#233; dans cet article qui explique clairement pourquoi l'iPhone &#233;chouerait. Je crois que la partie la plus clairevoyante de l'article c'est &#231;&#224;:

"It will be a great piece of hardware that, *if I wasn't the cheapest man in North America*, I might buy"


----------



## Manu (8 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> L'&#233;chec de l'iPhone


 
Ce qu'il ne voit pas c'est que ce qui fait la force d'Apple c'est de savoir si bien prendre des technologies eparses et les utiliser de mani&#232;re conjointe via une interface simple et &#233;l&#233;gante. 

Le succ&#232;s de l'iPod c'est pas le baladeur lui m&#234;me. C'est l'int&#233;gration du lecteur et de l'iTS. 
De m&#234;me pour les mobiles, clairement aucun ne propose une interface simple pour utiliser toutes les technologies de communication qui existent aujourd'hui avec l'explosion du Net.

Je ne sais pas pour vous mais je trouve que le timing de la transition d'Apple vers les processeurs Intel est un coup de Maitre. Et nul doute que cela promet pas mal de choses en perspective. 

Intel trouvant en Apple l'alli&#233; capable de mettre en valeur ses produits, et Apple trouvant un alli&#233; lui permettant d'&#233;taler tout son talent d'innovateur.


----------



## guiguilap (8 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; je suis germaniste


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Manu a dit:


> Ce qu'il ne voit pas c'est que ce qui fait la force d'Apple c'est de savoir si bien prendre des technologies eparses et les *utiliser de manière conjointe via une interface simple et élégante*.
> 
> Le succès de l'iPod c'est pas le baladeur lui même. C'est l'intégration du lecteur et de l'iTS.
> De même pour les mobiles, clairement aucun ne propose une interface simple pour utiliser toutes les technologies de communication qui existent aujourd'hui avec l'explosion du Net.
> ...


 
+1000


----------



## Manu (8 Décembre 2006)

Voil&#224; au moins un qui va partage notre avis:

http://yahoo.businessweek.com/technology/content/dec2006/tc20061208_911442.htm

Pas mal aussi sa conclusion :

"Basically I'm looking for Apple to fulfill all those many unfulfilled promises that the wireless phone manufacturers like Motorola (MOT) and Nokia (NOK), Samsung and Sony Ericsson (SNE) (ERICY) have failed to deliver. Because if not Apple, then who? "


----------



## guiguilap (8 Décembre 2006)

Mais vraiment vous pensez pas aux GERMANISTEEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHX ?


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2006)

Germaniste, je le fus. Mais &#224; part lire Peter Sloterdijk dans le texte ...
L'anglais, c'est la langue, c'est ainsi : il faut s'y faire.

Pour revenir au sujet : je trouve que dans les derniers &#233;l&#233;ments de la rumeur ayant surgi r&#233;cemment, deux sont all&#233;chants :
- deux batteries : avec mon SE, je pourrais &#233;couter de la musique mais ... je n'aurais plus aucune autonomie pour mon t&#233;l&#233;phone ! d&#233;j&#224; que c'est jamais aussi bien que sur le papier, Si c'est le cas, Apple aura eu l'id&#233;e qu'il fallait.
- le mat&#233;riau [c&#233;ramique] : si c'est le cas, j'en fr&#233;mis d'avance. Je me souviens que c'est l'iPod Mini et son alu anodis&#233; (je crois que c'est de cela qu'il s'agit) qui m'a d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; entrer dans le monde iPod : trop beau ! Et personne n'avait fait &#231;a et personne ne l'a refait [&#224; ma connaissance].


----------



## guiguilap (8 Décembre 2006)

Je te remercie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> - le matériau [céramique] : si c'est le cas, j'en frémis d'avance. Je me souviens que c'est l'iPod Mini et son alu anodisé (je crois que c'est de cela qu'il s'agit) qui m'a décidé à entrer dans le monde iPod : trop beau ! Et personne n'avait fait ça et personne ne l'a refait [à ma connaissance].


 
Qu'est ce que tu entends par céramique? Ca donnerai quoi comme aspect?


----------



## fredintosh (8 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu entends par c&#233;ramique? Ca donnerai quoi comme aspect?



D'apr&#232;s ce qu'on a pu lire, il s'agit du zirconium, mat&#233;riau servant par ailleurs &#224; fabriquer des faux diamants. :love:


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2006)

Un iPhone Swarovski ?


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Un iPhone Swarovski ?



Pour y ressembler tu peux deja mettre ça :rateau:


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2006)

Apparemment, le zirconium peut &#234;tre utilis&#233; pour produire des c&#233;ramiques (utilis&#233;es par les dentistes, l'orthop&#233;die ...)


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2006)

Manu a dit:


> Intel trouvant en Apple l'allié capable de mettre en valeur ses produits, et Apple trouvant un allié lui permettant d'étaler tout son talent d'innovateur.


EXACTEMENT, à intel le R&D matériel, à apple les idées, et ce couple va marcher à fond, quand l'on connaît la puissance d'intel, c'est limite effrayant, et le fait qu'apple puisse par exemple utiliser la prochaine puce d'intel (cf post plus haut) prouve bien que nos deux sociétés ont beaucoup, beaucoup plus à offrir qu'un simple ordinateur

donc: gsm (ou norme us :sick: ) plus *wifi* 

et synchro avec
mail (pour botter les fesses au blackberry)
iphoto (pour l'appareil photo du téléphone vers iphoto avec partage en réseau)
itunes (pour le lecteur mp3/4, plus l'achat de sonneries)
carnet d'adresse (pour le repertoire telephonique)


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Apparemment, le zirconium peut être utilisé pour produire des céramiques (utilisées par les dentistes, l'orthopédie ...)



et cela vaut combien comparé à l'alu, est ce disponible en grande quantité ?


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2006)

Ah, l&#224; ! Je n'en ai pas la moindre id&#233;e. Il est simplement indiqu&#233; qu'il y a trois fois plus de Zirconium que de Cuivre &#224; la surface de notre plan&#232;te.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> D'après ce qu'on a pu lire, il s'agit du zirconium, matériau servant par ailleurs à fabriquer des faux diamants. :love:


 
Beurk...  
Merci! 



naas a dit:


> ...et synchro avec
> mail (pour botter les fesses au blackberry)
> iphoto (pour l'appareil photo du téléphone vers iphoto avec partage en réseau)
> itunes (pour le lecteur mp3/4, plus l'achat de sonneries)
> carnet d'adresse (pour le repertoire telephonique)


 
iCal aussi hein?!


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> iCal aussi hein?!


l&#224; j'ecal   



bompi a dit:


> Ah, l&#224; ! Je n'en ai pas la moindre id&#233;e. Il est simplement indiqu&#233; qu'il y a trois fois plus de Zirconium que de Cuivre &#224; la surface de notre plan&#232;te.


infos sur le zirconium


> Le prix du zirconium pur &#224; 99.5 &#37;, en cylindres, est 815 &#8364; / kg.


sur l'aluminum


> Le prix de l'aluminium, pur &#224; 99.9 %, sous forme de granules, est de 46 &#8364; / kg.


&#224; mon avis ils ne vont pas en mettre beaucoup du zirconium cela augmenterais trop sensiblement le prix de revient, maintenant un alliage peut &#234;tre


----------



## pim (8 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Et l'historique de l'iPod ca me paraît bidon, le marché d'aujourd'hui ne vaut plus celui d'hier. Aujourd'hui les gens n'achètent pas (ou peu) l'iPod parce qu'il est beau, ils l'achètent parce que tout le monde en a un, que c'est dans les moeurs l'affichage social.



+ 1

C'est exactement ça je pense.

Et c'est la même chose pour le portable : tout le monde en a un !

Moi je dis que si Apple se contente simplement de regrouper deux produits à succès, à savoir le téléphone portable et l'iPod, en un seul appareil, sans rien ajouter d'autre, alors ce sera un succès encore plus gros que l'iPod lui-même.

Si maintenant comme dit immédiatement ci-dessus il y a une super intégration à Mac OS X, cela va être une vraie locomotive pour le Mac, là l'effet halo on va le voir à l'uvre au maximum.

Rien qu'avoir à recopier son carnet d'adresse à chaque changement de téléphone... Là hop en un clic c'est fait !

Autre exemple, les SMS et les photos, je connais plein de gens qui aimeraient les sauvegarder, mais las ! Il faut avoir de sacré compétences en informatique pour faire une telle chose. Donc personne ne le fait, mais si Apple le permet d'un simple clic, tout le monde se demandera comment on faisait avant !

Mais pour tout cela il ne faut pas que l'iPhone fasse l'impasse sur ce qui a fait le succès de l'iPod et l'échec du Rokr de Motorola : un maximum de Go pour mettre plein de choses dedans.

Ça va être une tuerie cet iPhone   Si jamais il sort


----------



## fredintosh (8 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Mais pour tout cela il ne faut pas que l'iPhone fasse l'impasse sur ce qui a fait le succ&#232;s de l'iPod...


...c'est-&#224;-dire aussi une parfaite compatibilit&#233; avec les PC.
L'iPod n'aurait pas le succ&#232;s actuel sans iTunes pour PC.
Donc, Apple va devoir s'arranger pour que l'iPhone soit aussi attractif pour un PC User que pour un Mac User.
Au choix : compatibilit&#233; avec des softs windows, ou -plus audacieux- portage de certaines iApps sur PC.

 

:mouais:


----------



## pim (8 Décembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s bonne remarque. 

Pour les utilisateurs de PC, ils vont faire passer toutes les synchronisations par iTunes, comme cela se passe d&#233;j&#224; avec les photos. Donc je pense que ce point est d'or et d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;gl&#233;, on aura juste iTunes 8 un peu en avance cette ann&#233;e


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> + 1
> 
> C'est exactement &#231;a je pense.
> 
> ...


 
Tu developpes mes pens&#233;es et mes souhaits...


----------



## Fran6 (9 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu developpes mes pensées et mes souhaits...



+1 ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

On va lancer un club...  

Question bête: Vous pensez que l'iPhone aura un Apple Care?


----------



## La mouette (9 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Question bête: Vous pensez que l'iPhone aura un Apple Care?



C'est évident


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Pourquoi? :rose: 

Il y a une prise en charge des opérateurs. D'où ma question.


----------



## La mouette (9 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Pourquoi? :rose:
> 
> Il y a une prise en charge des opérateurs. D'où ma question.



Qui renvoie les mobiles au constructeur ..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Ah Vhi...  

L'Apple Care se vendrai dans un mobile store à ton avis?


----------



## La mouette (9 Décembre 2006)

Je pense oui..

Finalement ce ne sera qu'un produit Apple comme les autres


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour tes lumières...

De là à dire que ce sera un produit Apple comme les autres, je suis pas d'accord Msieur l'oiseau.   
Trop attendu et universel pour ça. Un peu comme l'iPod.


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2006)

Je plussoie la Mouette. &#192; moins d'une alliance particuli&#232;re (mais peu probable &#224; mes yeux), l'ApplePhone devrait &#234;tre un produit compl&#233;mentaire d'Apple et profiter de ses circuit et organisation de distribution. Pourquoi se compliquer la vie ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je pense oui..
> 
> Finalement ce ne sera qu'un produit Apple comme les autres


Et un jour on apprendra qu'Apple rappelle les iPhone de la s&#233;rie XXXXXXXXXX &#224; XZZZZZZZZZ car ils ont un d&#233;faut de fabrication.   

Il y a 2 jours j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; m'int&#233;resser &#224; la cr&#233;ation de musique avec Garage Band. Et je me suis dit que ce serait chouette si comme pour la cr&#233;ation de DVD avec iDVD, il existait une fonction dans Garage Band (un genre de "Magic Garage Band") qui permettrait de concevoir en quelques clics des sonneries pour l'iPhone.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

J'aime bien le principe... 
Mais ca marcherai sur les plats de bande de L'ITMS qui vendrai probablement des sonneries.


----------



## Didjo (10 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> J'aime bien le principe...
> Mais ca marcherai sur les plats de bande de L'ITMS qui vendrai probablement des sonneries.



Et y'aurais des cartes à offrir juste pour les sonneries ! Et, et, et on pourrait téléphoner dans la voiture avec le iSuperAudioKitMainLibre, et, et aussi, y'aurais une super antenne en plus qu'on pourrait la relier aux satellites aussi partot quand quand on veut ! Et on pourrait aller dans l'espace, et, et... y'aurais des iSocks pour l'iPhone...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Et y'aurais des cartes à offrir juste pour les sonneries ! Et, et, et on pourrait téléphoner dans la voiture avec le iSuperAudioKitMainLibre, et, et aussi, y'aurais une super antenne en plus qu'on pourrait la relier aux satellites aussi partot quand quand on veut ! Et on pourrait aller dans l'espace, et, et... y'aurais des iSocks pour l'iPhone...




   
T'as fait la fête hier soir et là tu désaoules?


----------



## super-paul0 (10 Décembre 2006)

CA Y EST L'ANNONCE EST PREVUE MARDI PROCHAIN !!!!
http://www.macmusic.org/news/view.php/lang/fr/id/3369/
c'est l'arlésienne ce truc :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Décembre 2006)

super-paul0 a dit:


> CA Y EST L'ANNONCE EST PREVUE MARDI PROCHAIN !!!!
> http://www.macmusic.org/news/view.php/lang/fr/id/3369/
> c'est l'arl&#233;sienne ce truc :rateau:


Ouais mais c'&#233;tait y'a deux ans...


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Ouais mais c'était y'a deux ans...



:rateau:   oui quand même c'est le forum rumeurs futures, parce que les rumeurs passées ... :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

J'adore... 



> De plus, Apple a convié la presse à une annonce surprise le 7 juillet prochain.



Si Apple convie la presse pour une annonce surprise, c'est plus une "annonce surprise".  

super-paulO, tu abuses, j'y ai presque cru.


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2006)

http://appleiphone.blogspot.com/
Il y a quelques photos assez sympathiques 


sur celle ci, l'inspiration du clavier B&O est quelque peu flagrante par contre :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2006)

La suite ici

C'est pour confirmer la news de naas :rateau:


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2006)

Cela tombe de Charybde en Scylla, nos amis de macdailynews s'y mettent aussi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Cela tombe de Charybde en Scylla, nos amis de macdailynews s'y mettent aussi


 
J'adore cette expression, ca me rappel le college, les cours de mythologie grecque et notre approche primaire de la philosophie universelle alors qu'on ne comprenait rien...  

MacDailyNews est fiable?
Je trouve étrange le positionnement d'Apple avec Disney, je ne comprends pas les tenant et aboutissant d'un tel rapprochement.

Explications?


----------



## saturnin (11 Décembre 2006)

A votre avis la fourchette de prix d'un tel appareil? Entre 200 et 300 euros?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> A votre avis la fourchette de prix d'un tel appareil? Entre 200 et 300 euros?


 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4076732&postcount=979

Rumeurs...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> http://appleiphone.blogspot.com/
> Il y a quelques photos assez sympathiques
> 
> 
> sur celle ci, l'inspiration du clavier B&O est quelque peu flagrante par contre :sleep:



Et celle-ci, faut pas demander d'o&#249; vient l'inspiration.


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Décembre 2006)

L'iPhone pas pour janvier?
Au printemps?

Apple profite de la Diversion pour sortir un autre produit? [Perso je pense effectivement que un autre produit dont on ne parle plus trop (iPod &#233;cran tactile etc.) bouff&#233; par l'iPhone va sortir en janvier...]


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2006)

un ipod &#224; &#233;cran tactile :love: mon r&#234;ve ....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> L'iPhone pas pour janvier?
> Au printemps?
> 
> Apple profite de la Diversion pour sortir un autre produit? [Perso je pense effectivement que un autre produit dont on ne parle plus trop (iPod écran tactile etc.) bouffé par l'iPhone va sortir en janvier...]



Théorie interessante.


----------



## pim (12 Décembre 2006)

Avec 14 millions d'occurence pour le terme *iPhone* sous Google, si jamais ce fameux iPhone ne sort pas, ce sera un revers pour Apple je pense.

Et si jamais il sort, cette rumeur aura &#233;t&#233; une telle arl&#233;sienne que l'on se demandera toujours si c'est l'iPhone qui a fait la rumeur, ou si c'est la rumeur qui a fait l'iPhone !


----------



## saturnin (12 Décembre 2006)

Oui mais en même temps en l'espace de rien de temps ça ferait iphone + ipod tactile + leopard.
Un peu beaucoup non?


----------



## fredintosh (12 Décembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Oui mais en même temps en l'espace de rien de temps ça ferait iphone + ipod tactile + leopard.
> Un peu beaucoup non?



Ce sera peut-être un iPhone tactile en symbiose avec Leopard.


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Oui mais en même temps en l'espace de rien de temps ça ferait iphone + ipod tactile + leopard.
> Un peu beaucoup non?



Tfacon, y'aura assez de Ram pour faire marcher tout ça? et le proceseur qui fait tourner le truc, kékcavaêtre?


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Tfacon, y'aura assez de Ram pour faire marcher tout ça? et le proceseur qui fait tourner le truc, kékcavaêtre?


Intel Core4Quad voyons...


----------



## saturnin (12 Décembre 2006)

En fait ce que je veux dire c'est que lorsqu'on lit toutes les rumeurs on se dit que des tas de produits sont annoncés pour la même période quasiment.
On se demande si stratégiquement pour une société ça vaut le coup de sortir toutes ses dernières innovations en un rien de temps.


----------



## lufograf (13 Décembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Oui mais en même temps en l'espace de rien de temps ça ferait iphone + ipod tactile + leopard.
> Un peu beaucoup non?



Vous oubliez Vista !!!  
Comment ça c'est pas Apple ?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Décembre 2006)

Samsung a pr&#233;sent&#233; un produit innovant, un "vrai" concurrrent au "futur" iPhone 
Le F300 : t&#233;lephone double face : une face telephone, une face baladeur...


----------



## fredintosh (13 Décembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Samsung a présenté un produit innovant, un "vrai" concurrrent au "futur" iPhone
> Le F300 : télephone double face : une face telephone, une face baladeur...


Ça ressemble aux iPods de contrefaçon ... Finition pas terrible (même en faisant abstraction de la qualité de la photo)...
Et ça ne vous paraît pas un peu usine à gaz, le concept double face ?


----------



## naas (13 Décembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Samsung a présenté un produit innovant, un "vrai" concurrrent au "futur" iPhone
> Le F300 : télephone double face : une face telephone, une face baladeur...


en fait les constructeurs sont en face d'un problème de place:
un clavier assez grand pour ne pas désorienter les clients
un écran assez grand pour visionner des photos.
et une navigation par molette style ipod.
la solution de samsung a le mérite de "penser en dehors de la boite" ils ont utilisé le dos qui n'est pas naturellement optimisée.
Malgré tout je doute que cette solution soit viable dans le sens ou quand le telephone est pris en main, la partie ecran risque d'être rayée par les bagues au doit, ou bien tout simplement quand l'on pose le telephone sur une table ou un meuble


----------



## NED (13 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> .
> Malgré tout je doute que cette solution soit viable dans le sens ou quand le telephone est pris en main, la partie ecran risque d'être rayée par les bagues au doit, ou bien tout simplement quand l'on pose le telephone sur une table ou un meuble



Il faudrait un petit clapet de protection des écrans d'un côté ou de l'autre pour proteger la partie qui va être en contact avec quelque chose qui risque de rayer.
Un peu comme les objectifs d'appareils photos....


----------



## lufograf (13 Décembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Samsung a pr&#233;sent&#233; un produit innovant, un "vrai" concurrrent au "futur" iPhone
> Le F300 : t&#233;lephone double face : une face telephone, une face baladeur...



Concurent au "I-maybe-phone" ??  
C&#244;t&#233; pile : moche
et c&#244;t&#233; face : pas beau

Avec l'Iphone on aura (un jour) peut &#234;tre qu'un c&#244;t&#233;, mais il sera b&#244;&#244;&#244; ! :love: 
Cela dit, l'id&#233;e semblait interressante, mais me semble loin d'&#234;tre aboutie. Ils ont voulu faire vite pour contrer l'&#233;ternel "imminent" Iphone.


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a doit pas &#234;tre pratique pour jouer aux jeux pour portables qui utilisent les touches 
(l'id&#233;e aurait pu &#234;tre interessante...peut &#234;tre dans les prochaines versions...)


----------



## CERDAN (13 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 &#224; vraiment raison


----------



## shyriu (13 Décembre 2006)

un truc drole tiens, post&#233; il y a quelques jours sur igeneration : tapez www.iphone.org comme adresse dans votre navigateur et comparez la page obtenue avec celle d'apple.com ... bizarre non ?
source :igeneration


----------



## Didjo (13 Décembre 2006)

Oulaa, j'ai pris du retard dans le fil moi...



super-paul0 a dit:


> CA Y EST L'ANNONCE EST PREVUE MARDI PROCHAIN !!!!
> http://www.macmusic.org/news/view.php/lang/fr/id/3369/
> c'est l'arlésienne ce truc :rateau:


J'avous c'est lourd, j'y ai cru aussi... Ça c'était pour le Rock Er 1 (un truc comme ça)



pim a dit:


> Et si jamais il sort, cette rumeur aura été une telle arlésienne que l'on se demandera toujours si c'est l'iPhone qui a fait la rumeur, ou si c'est la rumeur qui a fait l'iPhone !


Le deuxième... A mon avis Apple en a eu l'idée, ça c'est entendu, tout le monde en a parlé et en a fait une rumeur, et Apple a commencé à développer l'idée...

Toujours pas de changement sur l'index dApple...

RHAAAAA JE VEUX L'IPHONE !
Mais je sens que je vais être déçu par le design...


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Décembre 2006)

Le prix...sur iG&#233;n&#233;ration on parle de 599$ pour le 4Go et 649$ pour le 8 Go avec un &#233;cran LCD de 3,5".



Perso au dessus de 350&#8364; j'ach&#232;te pas...enfin bref attendons qu'il sorte


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Ca me paraît bien cher...  
A ce prix, je n'achète pas.


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2006)

Moi non plus. Mais mon patron pourra me l'offrir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Moi non plus. Mais mon patron pourra me l'offrir



Sous quel pretexte?  
"J'aime écouter de la musique en parlant au téléphone à mes collaborateurs msieur!" ?


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2006)

Le pr&#233;texte ? C'est que mon patron a _aussi_ un Mac et qu'il voudra me faire plaisir ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Le prétexte ? C'est que mon patron a _aussi_ un Mac et qu'il voudra me faire plaisir ...



T'as bien de la chance d'avoir un patron qui te fasse plaisir. 

Pour revenir au sujet, je trouve ce prix bien trop élevé. 
Ca me paraît peu probable. Même les très "beaux" mobiles ne sont pas à ce prix là.


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Décembre 2006)

Les tres beaux mobiles sont encore plus cher (regarde donc le nokia 8800 sirocco, par exemple  : 800&#8364


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Les tres beaux mobiles sont encore plus cher (regarde donc le nokia 8800 sirocco, par exemple  : 800)



On arrive dans le très haut de gamme...
Je ne pense pas que c'est le créno d'Apple. Sans pour autant faire un mobile bas de gamme.
Le but n'est il pas de toucher un large publique?
Nokia ayant beaucoup de modèles de téléphones portables, ils peuvent se permettre de sortir quelques bijoux.
Si Apple se lance dans la téléphonie, le meilleur moyen de se faire connaître n'est il pas de sortir un mobile dans les prix des "haut standards" pour fidéliser la clientèle et peut être reproduire l'effet halo de l'iPod? 

J'ai bien peur qu'à ce prix (600$), peu de personnes puissent se permettre un tel achat, même avec une offre d'opérateur. Et l'on aura plaisir à entendre de nouveau les pro-pc sortir à tout va: "Apple c'est cher!".

Morgan Stanley n'argumente pas assez la raison de ce prix... Et c'est fort dommage. 
article ici


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Moi non plus. Mais mon patron pourra me l'offrir



Il va t'offrir aussi des appels le soir à 22h30 ou le week-end
non merci :hein:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Le prix...sur iGénération on parle de 599$ pour le 4Go et 649$ pour le 8 Go avec un écran LCD de 3,5".
> 
> 
> 
> Perso au dessus de 350 j'achète pas...enfin bref attendons qu'il sorte



Il est évident que ça tapera dans ces prix-là ! Je ne vois pas pourquoi il en serait différemment... D'ailleurs, je me répète, je le disais déjà il y a trois cent messages et des brouettes


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a m'&#233;tonnerait que &#231;a tape aussi haut...&#224; part si Apple veut faire un concours de flop avec le Zune de Microsoft...

Je pense qu'Apple s'alignera sur les prix de Sony Ericsson...sachant que le W810i est pass&#233; &#224; - de 300&#8364; on pourrait taper dans les 350 - 400&#8364; pour le moins ch&#232;re des "iPhones"...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

599$ en entrée de gamme, c'est totalement irréaliste. Si Apple veut en vendre des millions en 1 an, 249$/300 est un prix raisonnable.


----------



## fredintosh (15 Décembre 2006)

je n'ose vraiment pas y croire... :mouais:

la "source" in english, en 17 mots... 
(allez, il nous fait marcher, pas vrai ?  )

En fait, il parle de lundi, mais il ne dit pas lequel.


----------



## bill clinton (15 Décembre 2006)

Je vous raconte pas la déprime que vous allez vous taper le jour ou il va sortir ce Iphone...  
C'est vrai quoi, après une si longue attente va y avoir un coup de blues ici je le sens bien...  


Bill


----------



## doctor maybe (15 Décembre 2006)

a mon avis c'est a prendre avec de grosses pincettes , car pas de special event en vue, les gros site de rumeurs n'en disent rien,...

bref , d'apres certains site ca serait lundi 18 decembre ( soit disant pour faire un beau cadeau de noel!!!??!)

mais franchement j'aimerais etre le premiers a y croire!!
A moins qu'un autre constructeur soit sur le point de lancer un portable capable de rivaliser avec l'iphone??

Enfin bref , que de speculation , que de speculation,...

PS: l'auteur de l'article dans gizmodo n'a pas assez de fric pour payer un bo cadeau a sa maman hez qui il loge depuis bientot 30 ans!! alors pour se faire un peu de pognon :rateau:  , il specule afin d'esperer que la bourse en prenne compte et qu'il revende ses actions avec un ptit benef!!( comme c trop facile d'inventer des histoires...)lol


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> la "source" in english, en 17 mots...
> (allez, il nous fait marcher, pas vrai ?  )


Ouais pour remonter le compteur de visite de son blog...

&#199;a serait marrant que &#231;a soit vrai...

Mais avec autant de conviction que lui: c'est faux. (J'en ai trop dit.)


(Pas d'event (en plus d'habitude c'est le mardi) et puis pas juste avant no&#235;l c'est trop tard &#231;a sert &#224; rien...c'est pour &#231;a que &#231;a serait marrant si c'&#233;tait vrai  )

Edit: en tout cas y'a des fuites...


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;tails sur l'iPhone par Thinksecret


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Merci 

Le seul truc vraiment "neuf" comme supposition, c'est un iPhone 2.5G. Les arguments sont d'ailleurs très bons.
Les technologies dans les mobiles 3G actuel sont encore bien trop volumineuses pour être ajoutées dans un probable iPhone déjà chargé de 2 batteries et d'une fonction mp3 poussée.

Le reste, c'est du remaché non?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Edit: en tout cas y'a des fuites...


Et le pire est que l'agent de séurité n'avait même pas d'iPhone pour prévenir les pompiers. Ah, c'est ballot !   



222diablo222 a dit:


> Détails sur l'iPhone par Thinksecret


Tiens, les prix sont ceux de la précédente rumeur. Ouf ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tiens, les prix sont ceux de la précédente rumeur. Ouf ?



Ouais ils ont repris les prix de la précédente rumeur donc on en sait pas plus...


----------



## pim (15 Décembre 2006)

Si les prix tiennent compte de la pr&#233;sence &#224; la fois d'un iPod 4 ou 8 Go et d'un portable, &#231;a va nous faire 260 + 300 = 560 &#8364; donc une nouveaut&#233; que personne ne va pouvoir se payer 

Et moi qui comptait en avoir le double pour deux fois moins cher, je suis un peu candide :hein:


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2006)

TF1 en parle sur la page d'accueil de son site (pr&#233;vu lundi), avec l'illustration suivante.
Mais bon, c'est TF1...


----------



## guiguilap (15 Décembre 2006)

Si TF1 le dit, je pense que c'est pas faux...


----------



## jojoleretour (15 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Si TF1 le dit, je pense que c'est pas faux...




Et moi je pense que tu manques singuli&#232;rement de recul  TF1 n'est pas connu pour son information v&#233;ridique surtout en informatique


----------



## Didjo (15 Décembre 2006)

Ola ! J'ai raté des choses moi !
Lundi ?
Ok...
Didiou on est vendredi, plus que 2 jours, 3 heures
 et 6 minutes...




.....................







Plus que 2 jours, 3 heures et 5 minutes...


----------



## Piewhy (15 Décembre 2006)

Ho mon dieu!!! le voila!


----------



## jojoleretour (15 Décembre 2006)

PieWhy a dit:


> Ho mon dieu!!! le voila!



la prise en main n'est pas super ergonomique :rateau:


----------



## touna (15 Décembre 2006)

a ouai tu as testé ?
:mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (15 Décembre 2006)

touna a dit:


> a ouai tu as testé ?
> :mouais:



A voir le design , c'est comme une manette playstation,  on sait tous de suite qe c'est pas terrible question ergonomie


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> A voir le design , c'est comme une manette playstation, on sait tous de suite qe c'est pas terrible question ergonomie


 
Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait juger de l'ergonomie d'un objet en le visualisant.
Tu peux m'apprendre?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Si les prix tiennent compte de la pr&#233;sence &#224; la fois d'un iPod 4 ou 8 Go et d'un portable, &#231;a va nous faire 260 + 300 = 560 &#8364; donc une nouveaut&#233; que personne ne va pouvoir se payer



pfffffff ....je ne sais pas si bioman va me l'offrir pour noel vu que j'ai deja recu un tres beau cadeau il y a 2 jours et vu que pour ce telephone je lui avait dit " il ne sortira pas avant quelques mois"   .....
.je vais demander a mon patron de me faire une avance sur  mon salaire si vraiment il sort pour noel      

mais ma question est : 
est que ce telephone aura la fonction telephonie (bien evidemment  )  et musique (ipod) et rien d'autre  ?
pas de fonction palm ?


----------



## jojoleretour (15 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait juger de l'ergonomie d'un objet en le visualisant.
> Tu peux m'apprendre?



Deja imagine toi a prendre ton ipod et d'essaye de l'ouvrir comme sur la photo? pas pratique a mon gout.... (trop fin surtout).

Et pour la manette playstation je sais de quoi je parle , j'ai deja joué avec , et entre nous je prefere la manette de la Game cube :rateau:


----------



## woulf (15 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> est que ce telephone aura la fonction telephonie (bien evidemment  )  et musique (ipod) et rien d'autre  ?
> pas de fonction palm ?



S'il est comme sur les photos, faudra pas espérer avoir plus que le carnet d'adresse et l'agenda, déjà présent sur les ipods, et non modifiables depuis l'ipod


----------



## Piewhy (15 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'aime bien le look en tout cas... (tout droit sorti de l'imagination de Sanada... comme d'habitude...)


----------



## lifenight (15 Décembre 2006)

Je ne vois pas le rapport entre un téléphone slide up et une manette playstation qui est certainement actuellement la plus ergonomique (bien qu'étant un croisement entre celle de la snes et n64)

De toute façon je pense avoir déjà vu cette photo dans une série de fake


----------



## jojoleretour (15 Décembre 2006)

lifenight a dit:


> J une manette playstation qui est certainement actuellement la plus ergonomique (bien qu'étant un croisement entre celle de la snes et n64)




 :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 
Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire


----------



## Piewhy (15 Décembre 2006)

On s'&#233;gare..

Evidemment, c'est un Fake... Je suis pas dans les petits papiers de Cupertino 

&#231;a fait patienter


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Deja imagine toi a prendre ton ipod et d'essaye de l'ouvrir comme sur la photo? pas pratique a mon gout.... (trop fin surtout).
> 
> Et pour la manette playstation je sais de quoi je parle , j'ai deja joué avec , et entre nous je prefere la manette de la Game cube :rateau:


 


jojoleretour a dit:


> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire


 
Tu m'étonnes. Rajouter des accents à tes phrases mangent pas de pain.  
Entre nous (aussi oui), une manette de console vidéo n'a rien à voir avec un téléphone portable, le maintien n'est pas le même et l'utilisation aussi.
Après, débat entre Nintendo et Sony, c'est pas vraiment l'endroit mais vu que tu sais de quoi tu parles.


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2006)

Vous &#234;tes gentil : vos histoires de manettes de PS, vous en parlez ailleurs, OK ?
Restons concentr&#233;s sur le sujet.
Merci.


----------



## ficelle (16 Décembre 2006)

coté macos X, on peut s'attendre à une belle évolution de "carnet d'adresses" 


quoiqu'il est deja bien foutu !


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2006)

Le rapport ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

La syncro avec l'iPhone?


----------



## ficelle (16 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Le rapport ?



oui, mais protégé !

j'ai toujours rêvé de faire le légionnaire.... :love: 

on se retrouve dans les backroom ma biquette !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> La syncro avec l'iPhone?


La syncro avec l'iPhone, comme avec n'importe quel téléphone, c'est iSync. Donc, comme Bompi, je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre la sortie de l'iPhone et l'évolution de Carnet d'adresses.


----------



## Piewhy (16 Décembre 2006)

Sauvegarder ses SMS dans mail...

&#231;a serait cool 

On parle aussi de l'utilisation de la technologie Jaha
http://www.jajah.com/


----------



## ItomPomme (16 Décembre 2006)

J'ai pas lu tou le Fils ,alors je me jete &#224; l'eau 
 


http://www.apple-style.com/laboratory/pict_04hipod_r02.html

http://www.apple-style.com/laboratory/pict_06iphone_060801.html

Enfin aller voir , y a plein de photo pour rever ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (16 Décembre 2006)

&#192; part les bords, celui ci est pas mal...


----------



## Didjo (16 Décembre 2006)

Plus que 1 jour, 10 heures, 25 minutes...

Sinon quant-&#224; l'ergonomie du dernier fake (pas le moche d'au dessus, l&#224;...) je trouve pas une bonne id&#233;e de mettre les touches du t&#233;l&#233;phone trop bas... Parce-que &#231;a c'est vraiment pas ergonomique, j'ai un Samsung D500e et franchement pour &#233;crire des texto il faut une main pour tenir le t&#233;l&#233;phone, et une autre pour appuyer sur les touches... Apr&#232;s je dis pas que je veux les otuches au dessus de l'&#233;cran...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> La syncro avec l'iPhone, comme avec n'importe quel téléphone, c'est iSync. Donc, comme Bompi, je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre la sortie de l'iPhone et l'évolution de Carnet d'adresses.


 
Il me semblait que iSync allait être remplacer... 

M'enfin.


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2006)

d'pr&#232;s think secret il sera gsm, ouf c'est d&#233;j&#224; un grand pas pour nous


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2006)

GSM et EDGE de la 2.5G &#224; comparer &#224; l'UMTS qui est la 3G

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0612iphone.html

Sinon &#231;a c'est pas mal:

http://www.slashphone.com/89/6073.html


----------



## Didjo (16 Décembre 2006)

1 jour, 5 heures et 40 minutes...

Mais en fait ça me saoul de lacher mon Samsung D500e, qui va fêter son premier anniversiare...
Si je leur renvoi mon téléphone, ils me filent un iPhone ?


Et sinon c'est reglé cette histoire de nom ?


----------



## Truman.C (16 Décembre 2006)

Allez, et vlan le K800 sur ebay ^^

si des gens interesssés, il reste qu'une heure avant qu'il soit adgugé... un K800i à bruxelles  


J'espere que le prix sera abordable quand même!


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2006)

On verra lundi.. 

Mais cette histoire "de fuite"me semble vraiment énorme ..
Lancé le iPhone le 18 pour une disponibilité immédiate ? 
Je n'y crois pas trop :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On verra lundi..
> 
> Mais cette histoire "de fuite"me semble vraiment énorme ..
> Lancé le iPhone le 18 pour une disponibilité immédiate ?
> Je n'y crois pas trop :mouais:


 
+1
De plus, le sortir si tard avant la noël, c'est bête.

Truman.C > Tu prends un risque.


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ...
> Sinon &#231;a c'est pas mal:
> http://www.slashphone.com/89/6073.html


exactement ce qu'il faut, avec un macosx dessus et une synch imparable plus un ipod 
pour l'annonce avant noel je n'y crois pas un brin ,mais alors pas un brin :sleep:


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2006)

Sur l'annonce, douce rigolade. Faut dire que puisque quand on voit que Paco Rabanne est encore invit&#233; pour d&#233;biter des &#226;neries, apr&#232;s celles sur l'an 2000, on se dit que l'on peut dire _vraiment_ n'importe quoi et cela n'a _aucune_ importance.


----------



## pim (17 Décembre 2006)

La derni&#232;re rumeur super fiable en cours c'est que l'iPhone va arriver le 24 au soir, et que pour l'occasion le livreur aura une grande barbe blanche, sera habill&#233; de rouge et aura troqu&#233; sont camion UPS pour un tra&#238;neau et des r&#234;nes.

Mais pour tout cela, il ne faut pas oublier de mettre vos chaussettes iPod au pied du sapin ou de la chemin&#233;e.

Ah oui, il faut aussi croire au P&#232;re No&#235;l, moi &#231;a fait 4 ans que j'y crois, 4 ans que j'attends ce fameux iPhone.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> La dernière rumeur super fiable en cours c'est que l'iPhone va arriver le 24 au soir, et que pour l'occasion le livreur aura une grande barbe blanche, sera habillé de rouge et aura troqué sont camion UPS pour un traîneau et des rênes.
> 
> Mais pour tout cela, il ne faut pas oublier de mettre vos chaussettes iPod au pied du sapin ou de la cheminée.
> 
> Ah oui, il faut aussi croire au Père Noël, moi ça fait 4 ans que j'y crois, 4 ans que j'attends ce fameux iPhone.


Non, c'est pas vrai ! Steve va enfiler son habit de Père Noël et nous déposer l'iPhone au pied du sapin ?


----------



## Didjo (17 Décembre 2006)

Moi c'est au deuxième étage, là où y'a un sapin... Et c'est le 35, avenue de St Ger. hein ! Qu'il se trompe pas...
J'lui mettrai un bol de lait...


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2006)

sans vouloir faire l'auxilliaire du sheriff, c'est pas le bar ici non ?


----------



## Didjo (17 Décembre 2006)

Moi de toute façon, je bois pas d'alcool...
Et puis en attendant l'iPhone quesque tu veux faire quand y'a plus de nouvelles rumeurs ?


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2006)

Il reste que ce n'est pas une raison pour flooder ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

Dans quelques heures, certains vont être fort déçu.


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que Macworld Expo 2007 commencait un lundi...plus aucun doute, &#231;a ne sera pas demain.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Je viens de m'apercevoir que Macworld Expo 2007 commencait un lundi...plus aucun doute, ça ne sera pas demain.



Et pourquoi dis-tu ça ? :mouais: 
La Keynote est le mardi.


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et pourquoi dis-tu ça ? :mouais:
> La Keynote est le mardi.


Alors je n'ai rien dit  :rose:


Enfin &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait que &#231;a sorte demain quand m&#234;me


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On verra lundi..
> 
> Mais cette histoire "de fuite"me semble vraiment énorme ..
> Lancé le iPhone le 18 pour une disponibilité immédiate ?
> Je n'y crois pas trop :mouais:





pfffffffff t'as pas fini de faire le bonheur de bioman    

et mon cadeau de noel alors ????:mouais:


----------



## Didjo (17 Décembre 2006)

N'ampeche que c'est la première année que je ne sais pas ce que je veux pour Noël... C'est un signe !

(promis j'arrette de flooder)


----------



## Truman.C (18 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> +1
> De plus, le sortir si tard avant la noël, c'est bête.
> 
> Truman.C > Tu prends un risque.



Nan, t'inquiete, de toute facon, si je suis déçu, je me consolerai avec le N95 qui lui sera sorti ^^


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Possibilit&#233;s de l'iPhone via iChat dans L&#233;opard ?






plus ici


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Annonc&#233;


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Ce sera pas pour aujourd'hui !


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Comme le nom iPhone est utilisé, Apple va devoir trouver autre chose.

La rumeur avait raison, un iPhone a bien été annoncé, mais pas de Apple.


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> plus ici


<Notaire>Monsieur la mouette, suite au courrier envoyé à l'attention de Monsieur macgé aka Benjamin aux bureaux rumeurs, je suis dans l'obligation de vous répondre par la négative suite, en effet suite à l'analyse des commentaires associés à votre "lien" il semble que tout ceci ne soit  que ballon de baudruche?
Dans l'attente, bla bla
</Notaire>

<jeune>Ouiah par contre m'sieur, suite a ton deuxieme lien qui me fait rire m'sieur, ji ti li donne, encore grâce à li commenatires d'après de que le texte que ta mis:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EWorld

</jeune>


----------



## Mondana (18 Décembre 2006)

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...352046&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper

:love:


----------



## fredintosh (18 Décembre 2006)

Il va falloir trouver un nouveau titre à ce fil...


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

En tout les cas, la pub que s'est fait le site Gizmodo avec cette vraie/fausse annonce, d&#233;clenche les passions ...

Outre Atlantique il ne s'est pas fait que des copains 

Les liens seraient franchement hors charte


----------



## fredintosh (18 Décembre 2006)

Si Apple s'est derni&#232;rement efforc&#233;e (le mot est faible) de prot&#233;ger l'utilisation du mot "Pod", c'est peut-&#234;tre qu'elle compte d&#233;cliner ce terme pour son t&#233;l&#233;phone... Mais comment ?
Pas tr&#232;s joli, finalement, ce mot "Pod"...


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Finalement cette rumeur d'annonce fait retomber un peu la sauce...il faudra voir comment la bourse réagit..

Ce faire avoir comme ça par un site comme Gizmodo ...MDR...

Sur certain sites ils évoquent que SJ s'est fait doubler...ici

Je pense plus que maintenant la rumeur part de zéro, et sera moins passionnée ..


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2006)

Il n'y a pas que l'iPhone, mais aussi le gPhone ...


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

J'ai eu peur , j'ai cru que tu lançais une rumeur


----------



## fredintosh (18 Décembre 2006)

Il reste encore 24 lettres dans l'alphabet.


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Décembre 2006)

ce qui est interressant, dans cet article, oiseau migrateur statique des bords de digues ensabl&#233;es, c'est qu'il ne laisse aucun doute au fait que Apple pr&#233;sente un mobile en janvier... d'ici &#224; ce que ce soit une connerie...


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

ePhone ?


----------



## fredintosh (18 Décembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s tout, il y a d&#233;j&#224; l'iPod _nano_, l'iPod _shuffle_, il y a eu l'iPod _mini_, il y aura sans doute l'iPod _video_, alors pourquoi pas l'iPod _machintrucbidule_ pour le t&#233;l&#233;phone ?
Reste &#224; trouver comment remplacer _machintrucbidule_ par un terme plus sexy.


----------



## 222diablo222 (18 Décembre 2006)

&#192; vrai dire, qu'il ne s'appelle pas iPhone c'&#233;tait quasiment s&#251;r...

En tout cas celui qui a dit que l'iPhone serait pr&#233;sent&#233; aujourd'hui a fait tr&#232;s fort...tous ceux qui ne croyaient pas disaient (dont moi  ) "il joue sur le lundi, on ne sait pas lequel c'est..." et l&#224; paf!! bah non il joue sur la marque 

Et puis TF1 qui reprend la rumeur en rajoutant "d'Apple" au titre...enfin &#231;a c'est TF1 aussi &#231;a choque pas 

Bien donc bah d'ici janvier on va chercher un nouveau nom alors


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

iPod Talk 

iPod Bonjour


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

A quand le iGod ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (18 Décembre 2006)

iPod phone-tel 
iTel
iPel moi j'ai plus d'forfait


----------



## Didjo (18 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Après tout, il y a déjà l'iPod _nano_, l'iPod _shuffle_, il y a eu l'iPod _mini_, il y aura sans doute l'iPod _video_, alors pourquoi pas l'iPod _machintrucbidule_ pour le téléphone ?
> Reste à trouver comment remplacer _machintrucbidule_ par un terme plus sexy.





222diablo222 a dit:


> iPod phone-tel
> iTel
> iPel moi j'ai plus d'forfait



:love::bebe:

> iChatMobil !


----------



## boulifb (18 Décembre 2006)

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/18122006/308/l-iphone-est-enfin-sorti-et-ce-n-est-pas.html

ça ne s'appelera donc pas l'iPhone. Pourtant, je croyais qu'Apple avait déposé la marque...


----------



## fredintosh (18 Décembre 2006)

boulifb a dit:


> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/18122006/308/l-iphone-est-enfin-sorti-et-ce-n-est-pas.html
> 
> ça ne s'appelera donc pas l'iPhone. Pourtant, je croyais qu'Apple avait déposé la marque...


Sans blague... :rateau: :rateau: 
Et si tu lisais les posts de tes petits camarades, juste au-dessus ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (18 Décembre 2006)

Apple travaillerait avec Google pour un navigateur ultra performant pour l'iTel (oui bon... ).

Source iG&#233;


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Franchement je m'en fichais, j'avais pas les moyens d'acheter ce truc


----------



## lufograf (18 Décembre 2006)

Sinon, je crois que "iCombiné" n'est pas encore déposé ?! :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Le nom doit etre anglais !


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Décembre 2006)

Comme "Bonjour" ?


----------



## JusB (18 Décembre 2006)

Iphod?
Ipone


----------



## Tonton Nestor (18 Décembre 2006)

Et voil&#224; l'iPhone : 

http://www.generationmp3.com/index.php/2006/12/18/4969-liphone-est-la-mais-pas-chez-apple


Cliquez sur la photo, vous aurez une surprise... 


EDIT : Je sais pas pour vous, mais je le trouve assez moche...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Décembre 2006)

Tu as lu les derniers post avec t'ecrire le tien? 
Regarde la page d'avant, tu comprendras surement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2006)

iMobile


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> iMobile



ahhhhhh &#231;a c'est du grand art  haut de gamme m&#234;me je dirais :rateau: 

bon r&#233;sumons:
gsm
ipod genre nano
logiciel genre macosx
2 batteries
wifi ouvert

bref que demande le peuple :love:


----------



## Tonton Nestor (18 Décembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Tu as lu les derniers post avec t'ecrire le tien?
> Regarde la page d'avant, tu comprendras surement



J'ai regardé sur la page précédente, et je ne suis pas tombé "précisément" sur le lien que J'ai donné. Sinon, désolé s'il s'agit d'un doublon. Mea culpa... 


Sinon, que pensé vous de l'iPhoneShuffle : en allumant votre portable, celui appelle quelqu'un au hasard dans votre répertoire !!


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s pratique...


----------



## pim (18 Décembre 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Sinon, que pensé vous de l'iPhoneShuffle : en allumant votre portable, celui appelle quelqu'un au hasard dans votre répertoire !!



Ça aussi c'est un doublon :bebe:  Excellente blague déjà sortie par un de nos chers membres il y a environ 35 pages 

Pour continuer avec les noms :

MacPhone 

:love:  :love:

Steve Jobs n'a t'il pas déclaré qu'il voulait mettre le terme "Mac" dans chacune des machines Apple ?! Bon Ok que les ordinateurs, mais si ce téléphone fait justement ordinateurs, comme l'espère ardemment Odré ? 

En tout cas, le premier qui devine le nom gagne 1 an de MacGé gratuit 

(Comment ça, c'est déjà gratuit ? :hein: )


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> &#199;a aussi c'est un doublon :bebe:  Excellente blague d&#233;j&#224; sortie par un de nos chers membres il y a environ 35 pages
> 
> Pour continuer avec les noms :
> 
> ...



bah tu lui offriras 1 an de pack macG  :rateau: 


je propose macphone  et maccall :rateau:


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233; je suis germaniste





guiguilap a dit:


> Mais vraiment vous pensez pas aux GERMANISTEEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHX ?





guiguilap a dit:


> Je te remercie





guiguilap a dit:


> Si TF1 le dit, je pense que c'est pas faux...





guiguilap a dit:


> Ce sera pas pour aujourd'hui !





guiguilap a dit:


> ePhone ?





guiguilap a dit:


> A quand le iGod ?





guiguilap a dit:


> Franchement je m'en fichais, j'avais pas les moyens d'acheter ce truc





guiguilap a dit:


> Le nom doit etre anglais !





guiguilap a dit:


> Tr&#232;s pratique...



impressionnant, &#231;a me rappelle vincymil


----------



## elKBron (18 Décembre 2006)

avant de pouvoir appeler ce téléphone, il faudrait l'avoir en main... pour l'appeler...

je sais où se trouve la porte...


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> impressionnant, ça me rappelle vincymil



ah bon   :rateau:


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2006)

ce qui m'&#233;tonne et m'&#233;ffraie, c'est le nombre de nouveaut&#233;s &#224; int&#233;grer pour apple:
1 apple n'a jamais fait de t&#233;l&#233;phones
2 apple a cr&#233;e l'ipod alors que des lecteurs mp3 existaient avant, mais le march&#233; n'&#233;tait pas aussi mature que peux l'&#234;tre celui des t&#233;l&#233;phones portables
3 il existe tr&#232;s peu de t&#233;l&#233;phone avec possibilit&#233; de voip, c'est tout nouveau et rien de garantit que cela prenne
4 il n'y a aucun t&#233;l&#233;phone portable qui ai uen grande reputation en tant que lecteur mp3
5 apple ne doit pas phagocyter son march&#233; ipod

cela ressemble fort &#224; ce que nos amis d&#233;criraient comme "a recipie for disaster"


----------



## lufograf (18 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Steve Jobs n'a t'il pas déclaré qu'il voulait mettre le terme "Mac" dans chacune des machines Apple ?!



J'ai trouvé c'est simple ce sera le "MaciPhone" !  
Ou pitêtre le "iMacphone" 
Ou alors le "MaciPodphonintel 5G"  
Ou... euh tu me tiens la porte elKBron, j'arrive :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> ce qui m'étonne et m'éffraie, c'est le nombre de nouveautés à intégrer pour apple:
> 1 apple n'a jamais fait de téléphones
> 2 apple a crée l'ipod alors que des lecteurs mp3 existaient avant, mais le marché n'était pas aussi mature que peux l'être celui des téléphones portables
> 3 il existe très peu de téléphone avec possibilité de voip, c'est tout nouveau et rien de garantit que cela prenne
> ...


 
Entierement d'accord avec toi.
Un marché bien dangereux...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (18 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> ce qui m'étonne et m'éffraie, c'est le nombre de nouveautés à intégrer pour apple:
> 1 apple n'a jamais fait de téléphones
> 2 apple a crée l'ipod alors que des lecteurs mp3 existaient avant, mais le marché n'était pas aussi mature que peux l'être celui des téléphones portables
> 3 il existe très peu de téléphone avec possibilité de voip, c'est tout nouveau et rien de garantit que cela prenne
> ...



Et pourquoi pas simplement un téléphone pour téléphoner ? Pas de MP3, pas de photo, pas de vidéo, pas de jeux... Pas de fonction superfétatoire. Simplement un téléphone, petit, design, pas très cher et si simple que n'importe qui serait à même de l'utiliser. 
C'est peut être ça aussi, le "Think Different". Là où les autres constructeurs proposent des usines à gaz, Apple proposerait, un petit appareil simple et intelligent.

Je sais que ça existe déjà chez d'autres constructeurs, mais ce sont le plus souvent des modèles classiques avec des options en moins.

PS : Et si quelqu'un a déjà émis la même idée 2 ou 30 ou 50 pages plus haut, je veux pas le savoir... :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oh nazz tu te calmes OK ? Parce que ici tu n'es pas chez mémé et que critiquer les autres est très mal vu. Tu passes pour la pimbèche de service et pour un flooder . Si benjamin te voyais ca gazerait.



:mouais: 

Pardon deja on respecte un ancien modo, et excellent posteur....  jeune impétueux, et qui es tu pour te croire superieur a moi ou a Naas  du haut de tes 12 ans    (j'ai vu ton dernier post sur moi avant que benjamin ne le supprime  )

Et puis le floodeur c'est toi pas lui.... on ne doit pas avoir la meme definition de ce mot 

 

Et a propos d'Exil, a mon avis c'est plus pour toi que pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Héhé tu t'exites mais s'exciter est preuve de faiblesse... Plus faible qu'un gosse de 12 ans ! Oh la honte...


 
Tais toi.

Pour en revenir au sujet, je trouve l'idée d'un iPhone simple et bien pensé tout à fait pertinente. Pourquoi pas?
C'est sûrement ce qui ne s'attend pas.


----------



## dellys (18 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas cet iPhone là est vachement moins chéro que ce qui avait été écrit dans ce même fil


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2006)

Si vous continuez vos &#226;neries, je ferme ce fil et j'en bannis deux-trois pour qu'ils prennent le frais.
Je n'aime pas m'&#233;nerver et vous commencer &#224; me fatiguer.

J'ajoute : le premier qui r&#233;pond &#224; ce post-ci et qui fait le malin part au fraise quelques temps.

Point.


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

En parlantdu iPhone, pensez vous que les sites de rumeur auraient fait croire a un iphone apple pour faire de la pub au lynksis voip ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> En parlantdu iPhone, pensez vous que les sites de rumeur auraient fait croire a un iphone apple pour faire de la pub au lynksis voip ?


B'en personne &#233;tait au courant de l'iPhone Voip de Lynksis
C'est plut&#244;t eux qui se sont fait de la pub tout seuls en sautant sur cette grosse occaz'...


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Ah d'accord, sinon bompi je suis d&#233;sol&#233; pour tout a l'heure


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a marche, jeune padawan.
Ici, ce n'est pas le bar et il faut s'efforcer de rester dans le sujet (m&#234;me si une incartade _de temps en temps_ est toujours autoris&#233;e).

De toutes fa&#231;ons, la rumeur 'iPhone' a pris un coup de mou et le fil devrait se calmer _ipso facto_.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (18 Décembre 2006)

Alors grand maître, pas d'accord  

La vraie rumeur elle a toujours été pour janvier à macworld ou milieu de l'année 2007, non ?

Donc rien de neuf sous le soleil, gardons quelques sous pour janvier, dans tous les cas on pourra acheter ilife 07.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

Sincèrement a la lecture de tout ses posts, je pense que le phone d'Apple ne verra pas le jour, c'est un fantasme des fans inconditionnel d'Apple 

A force de faire des diversifications Apple risque de perdre ce qui fait sa force  et finira par ressembler a M$ :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Cool, je n'avais pas l'intention de l'acheter


----------



## tyler_d (18 Décembre 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas simplement un téléphone pour téléphoner ? Pas de MP3, pas de photo, pas de vidéo, pas de jeux... Pas de fonction superfétatoire. Simplement un téléphone, petit, design, pas très cher et si simple que n'importe qui serait à même de l'utiliser.
> C'est peut être ça aussi, le "Think Different". Là où les autres constructeurs proposent des usines à gaz, Apple proposerait, un petit appareil simple et intelligent.
> 
> Je sais que ça existe déjà chez d'autres constructeurs, mais ce sont le plus souvent des modèles classiques avec des options en moins.
> ...




il y a qq mois SFR a lancé une gamme de téléphone (avec différents constructeurs) batisés "simply", juste pour téléphoner, sans apn etc...

résultat : gros bide.

quand on peut avoir un apn avec son téléphone, et maintenant un lecteur mp3 toujours le prix d'un téléphone, pourquoi le consommateur n'en voudrait pas ?


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Cool, je n'avais pas l'intention de l'acheter



Tu l'avais deja dit 

Bah comment acheter un truc qui n'existe que dans l'imagination collectif des fans d'Apple, c'est impossible :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Au fait jo', je m'excuse pour ce que je t'ai dit c'etait incorrect,


Sinon je penche vers un MacMini ou un bon moniteur, je sais pas


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est bien : mais on reste concentr&#233; sur le sujet ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Sinc&#232;rement a la lecture de tout ses posts, je pense que le phone d'Apple ne verra pas le jour, c'est un fantasme des fans inconditionnel d'Apple
> 
> A force de faire des diversifications Apple risque de perdre ce qui fait sa force  et finira par ressembler a M$ :rateau:


 
Si l'iPhone (permettez moi de garder ce nom) ne sort pas, les actions Apple vont perdre un brin la face... Apple aujourd'hui est presque oblig&#233; de le sortir.



tyler_d a dit:


> il y a qq mois SFR a lanc&#233; une gamme de t&#233;l&#233;phone (avec diff&#233;rents constructeurs) batis&#233;s "simply", juste pour t&#233;l&#233;phoner, sans apn etc...
> 
> r&#233;sultat : gros bide.
> 
> quand on peut avoir un apn avec son t&#233;l&#233;phone, et maintenant un lecteur mp3 toujours le prix d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone, pourquoi le consommateur n'en voudrait pas ?


 
Je ne sais pas d'o&#249; tu tiens tes r&#233;sultats, mais autour de moi, beaucoup de personnes se contentent tr&#232;s bien d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable tr&#232;s simple.
Pourquoi toujours vouloir faire compliquer?
Il existe bon nombre de personnes (pas seulement papi/mami) qui utilisent un mobile juste pour t&#233;l&#233;phoner. Si Si...  
La Terre n'est pas compos&#233;e uniquement de geek...
Sur un forum comme celui ci ce n'est peut &#234;tre pas significatif mais si tu vas faire un tour dans un forum "coutures et morceaux de laines" tu auras une toute autre opinion de ce que doit &#234;tre un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable.


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Si l'iPhone (permettez moi de garder ce nom) ne sort pas, les actions Apple vont perdre un brin la face... Apple aujourd'hui est presque obligé de le sortir.



Il sortira , pas aussi "vite" qu'on le voudrais, mais avec Léopard il sera disponible..
ça n'engage que moi, mais j'en suis presque certain


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il sortira , pas aussi "vite" qu'on le voudrais, mais avec Léopard il sera disponible..
> ça n'engage que moi, mais j'en suis presque certain


 
Tout à fait d'accord!
J'enleverai même le "presque" avant "certain".
Il en va de la notoriété d'Apple auprès des actionnaires. Ne pas le sortir, c'est manquer de respect à son capital.
Et ça, Apple ne peut pas se le permettre.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (18 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord!
> J'enleverai même le "presque" avant "certain".
> Il en va de la notoriété d'Apple auprès des actionnaires. Ne pas le sortir, c'est manquer de respect à son capital.
> Et ça, Apple ne peut pas se le permettre.



Bon d'abord je suis d'accord, il sortira ce téléphone.

Par contre sur le manque de respect au capital, et les problèmes possible sur l'action, beaucoup moins.

Il va y avoir beaucoup de monde devant la keynote de janvier, et si à la place d'un téléphone, c'est un ipod avec écran tactile ou un produit ou tout le monde dit génial, les actionnaires ils se moqueront de la non sortie de l'iphone.

Avec un bel ipod 6g (ou le premier ividéo) le concept ITV et d'autres bon plan, Apple peut faire patienter par rapport au téléphone, même 6 mois ou plus.

Mais je le répète, pour moi le téléphone il arrive. Donc la bonne question à se poser c'est : à quel moment la sortie d'un "iphone" sera la meilleure pour Apple (et ses actionnaires) ?

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

Je vais peut &#234;tre poser une question idiote... et je m'en excuse par avance (vu l'ambiance fraternelle qui r&#232;gne ici, il vaut mieux &#234;tre prudent) touchez ma bosse Monseigneur  
Si j'ai bien compris, le t&#233;l&#233;phone sorti par Linksys ne serait pas le "vrai" iphone ?
Apple en sortira donc un autre ? qui ne s'appelerait pas iphone ?


----------



## benjamin (18 Décembre 2006)

Si, parfois, tout comme Apple a d&#233;menti que ces baladeurs liraient un jour de la vid&#233;o (en gros, c'est nul, on fera pas &#231;a - et un mois plus tard...).
Mais tu as eu aussi des d&#233;clarations d'Apple sur ce march&#233; naissant qui pourrait se r&#233;v&#233;ler int&#233;ressant (&#231;a date de l'&#233;t&#233;, de m&#233;moire).


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> En parlantdu iPhone, pensez vous que les sites de rumeur auraient fait croire a un iphone apple pour faire de la pub au lynksis voip ?



Non, je pense surtout qu'ils comptaient faire de la pub &#224; EUX-m&#234;me ! 
iPhone est utilis&#233; par un autre ? Je ne suis pas s&#251;r qu'Apple avait pr&#233;vu d'utiliser ce nom. D'ailleurs, la plupart des gens qui essaient de pr&#233;dire les noms des machines se trompent tr&#232;s souvent si ce n'est tout le temps. Il y aurait eu une certaine d&#233;ception si le mobile s'&#233;tait appell&#233; iPhone. Tout le monde en avait tellement parl&#233; que le nom avait d&#233;j&#224; perdu de son aura. D'ailleurs, Linksys pourrait y perdre un peu d'image de marque &#224; utiliser le terme iPhone, &#231;a fait un peu manque d'imagination cette histoire. Mais ils y gagnent par la publicit&#233; faite autour d'eux, comme jamais ils ont du en avoir. Donc, f&#233;licitations quand m&#234;me &#224; eux.

P.S. : Sorry, je n'avais pas vu que diablo avait dit la m&#234;me chose que moi, avant moi


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

Donc en fait, l'existence de ce produit ne sera confirmée que lorsqu'il sera dans les rayons et sur l'AS...
C'est plutôt bizarre comme stratégie non ?
Généralement, les industriels essayent plutôt de créer une demande et une envie du public bien avant la sortie du produit. Surtout dans le domaine high tech quand on sait le nombre de gens qui achètent juste parce que c'est nouveau...


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Généralement, les industriels essayent plutôt de créer une demande et une envie du public bien avant la sortie du produit.



Ce que ce sujet ne prouve pas


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas, si Cisco est à l'origine de ce feuilleton, c'est du TRES grand art...
Ou comment faire parler d'un produit tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal...
Chapeau


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Décembre 2006)

En utilisant un raccourci de l'espace-temps, j'ai peu avoir un aperçu du futur "iphone", qui ne sera pas, justement, un telephone.
C'est un appareil "communiquant" dans la lignée du Newton, utilisant prioritairement le wifi pour communiquer par mode de type texte, images et son (mais pas d'échanges audio ou video direct) capable de contenir et transférer à faible distance vos musiques garage band, vos videos et photos.
La marché visé est plutot celui des SMS et autres MMS, pas celui de la voix. Au lieu de les rentrer sur un clavier inaproprié et des interfaces bidons, on a là un systéme simple, qu'il est inutile de mettre à l'oreille...
Le stockage est de type flash, ainsi que de petits disques durs style ipod.

Bon, maintenant, reste à m'assurer que je suis bien tombé dans le bon univers, et pas dans un monde parallèle...


----------



## 222diablo222 (18 Décembre 2006)

On pourrait garder le design et la simplicité de l'iPod en faisant juste en sorte de pouvoir téléphoner à un de nos contacts du carnet d'adresse integré à l'iPod...

Pas pratique pour ajouter un contact mais pratique pour le design et la simplicité...pas besoin de clavier comme ça.

Ça ferait un peu comme la vidéo sur iPod en ce moment: quelque chose d'incomplet.

Enfin bon moi je veux un truc beau simple et pratique donc c'que j'viens de dire ça va pas


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Arretons de fantasmer, je pense comme jojoleretour que ca n'existera jamais


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Si l'iPhone (permettez moi de garder ce nom) ne sort pas, les actions Apple vont perdre un brin la face...



Ben voilà que ça se confirme : à un peu plus d'une heure de la fermeture du Nasdaq, l'action d'Apple a perdu 1,33 $, pour se retrouver à 86,38 $. Et elle est en baisse continuelle depuis le 28 novembre... Cette histoire n'a pas que du bon pour les actionnaires... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben voilà que ça se confirme : à un peu plus d'une heure de la fermeture du Nasdaq, l'action d'Apple a perdu 1,33 $, pour se retrouver à 86,38 $. Et elle est en baisse continuelle depuis le 28 novembre... Cette histoire n'a pas que du bon pour les actionnaires... :mouais:


 
Les actionnaires n'ont pas tous le même developpement que certains "MacGéens" sur ce fil... 

Merci Julrou 15 pour le concret.


----------



## Didjo (18 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Apple travaillerait avec Google pour un navigateur ultra performant pour l'iTel (oui bon... ).
> Source iGé


Je sens l'alliance Apple-Google très puissante... Peut-être pas pour l'iPoTel mais pous une future création... Hmmm!
Mais pardon, je reviens au sujet, Bompi...



jojoleretour a dit:


> Sincèrement a la lecture de tout ses posts, je pense que le phone d'Apple ne verra pas le jour, c'est un fantasme des fans inconditionnel d'Apple
> 
> A force de faire des diversifications Apple risque de perdre ce qui fait sa force  et finira par ressembler a M$ :rateau:


Apple ressembler à MS... Lé fou lui 

Sinon l'iPhone verra bien-évidemment le jour, parce-que même si ce sont les rumeurs qui l'on lancé ou même si elles ont créées l'idée chez Apple, ils en ont pris conscience et ne peuvent laisser tomber un si gros marcher... Maintenant il est retardé (et même pas, retardé par rapport aux date fictives que NOUS, on créé...) parce-que Apple tiens probablement des idée émanantes des fakes les plus connus, et développent des technologies histoire qu'absolument personne ne soit déçu, voire même étonné par cette nouveauté qu'est le [ici, mot à remplacer une fois l'iPoTel sortit...].

Mais j'y pense, il faut renommer le fil : «Où l'on reparle de l'iPhone et où on en cherche son nom... ».


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

1290 messages et 65 pages sur une pure rumeur qui se révèle être un gigantesque fake, est-ce bien raisonnable ???


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> 1290 messages et 65 pages sur une pure rumeur qui se révèle être un gigantesque fake, est-ce bien raisonnable ???


le monsieur n'a pas attendu la révision de l'ibook alors ni le pda d'apple :rateau: 
et puis cette fois c'est réel


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> 1290 messages et 65 pages sur une pure rumeur qui se révèle être un gigantesque fake, est-ce bien raisonnable ???



Et encore tu n'as pas tout vu :rateau:


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> le monsieur n'a pas attendu la r&#233;vision de l'ibook alors ni le pda d'apple :rateau:
> et puis cette fois c'est r&#233;el


J'adore l'assurance du r&#233;dacteur de la "nouvelle".
On s'y croirait.

@jojo : du calme ... du calme ...


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> J'adore l'assurance du r&#233;dacteur de la "nouvelle".
> On s'y croirait.


c'est de la rumeur s&#251;re :rateau:

Je pense que nous aurons le droit &#224; un ipod vid&#233;o avec plein &#233;cran avant le t&#233;l&#233;phone portable d'apple

vraiment l'&#233;l&#233;ment d&#233;clencheur d'un achat &#233;ventuel serait la possibilit&#233; de passer en mode wifi et de faire du skype ou ichat gratuitement, ayant d&#233;j&#224; un ipod et pas de gsm (benh oui  ) et vous ? quel serait l'&#233;l&#233;ment d&#233;clencheur ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> c'est de la rumeur sûre :rateau:
> 
> Je pense que nous aurons le droit à un ipod vidéo avec plein écran avant le téléphone portable d'apple



Vhi, bien d'accord avec toi...  




naas a dit:


> vraiment l'élément déclencheur d'un achat éventuel serait la possibilité de passer en mode wifi et de faire du skype ou ichat gratuitement, ayant déjà un ipod et pas de gsm (benh oui  ) et vous ? quel serait l'élément déclencheur ?



Une finition à en faire palir une nonne africaine.
Ca paraît bête mais c'est mon premier critère d'achat pour un tel appareil.

(Ensuite, un OS simple et intuitif et une syncro parfaite avec Mac OS X. Pourquoi pas du wifi. Et le lecteur audio evidemment.)

Des volontaires? 
C'est une super idée qu'à eu naas, histoire de voir un peu ce qu'attend le public.


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2006)

- beau
- pratique
- *double-batterie* (sinon aucun int&#233;r&#234;t : se d&#233;chargerait trop vite)
- synchro ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Donc en fait, l'existence de ce produit ne sera confirmée que lorsqu'il sera dans les rayons et sur l'AS...
> C'est plutôt bizarre comme stratégie non ?
> Généralement, les industriels essayent plutôt de créer une demande et une envie du public bien avant la sortie du produit. Surtout dans le domaine high tech quand on sait le nombre de gens qui achètent juste parce que c'est nouveau...


Non, elle sera confirmée lorsque Steve prononcera la phrase magique "One more thing".
Et pour l'avant, Apple n'a rien a faire : la rumeur et entre autres les membres de ce forum qui postent sur ce fil (moi, le premier) travaillent pour lui.


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2006)

Tiens c'est marrant je pensais que le wifi l'emporterait facilement 
car le gsm est cher, trop cher compar&#233; &#224; la voip, skype est gratos de pc &#224; pc, donc economies, les textos sur gsm peuvent &#234;tre avantageusement remplac&#233;s par un texte sur skype ou aim, gratuit encore.
pour le payant skype out, skype in et skype sms sont imbattables pour les communications extra territoriales, d'ailleurs pour les communications, skype est s&#251;rement moins cher que les gsm.
A ce propos quel est le co&#251;t d'une min de communication via gsm en france ?


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Tiens c'est marrant je pensais que le wifi l'emporterait facilement
> car le gsm est cher, trop cher comparé à la voip, skype est gratos de pc à pc, donc economies, les textos sur gsm peuvent être avantageusement remplacés par un texte sur skype ou aim, gratuit encore.
> pour le payant skype out, skype in et skype sms sont imbattables pour les communications extra territoriales, d'ailleurs pour les communications, skype est sûrement moins cher que les gsm.
> A ce propos quel est le coût d'une min de communication via gsm en france ?



je paye environ 15 euro pour 45 mn de dépassement de forfait ( forfait 3h... illimité soir et weekend de 21h a 8h du mat....49 euro :rateau: )


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (19 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> je paye environ 15 euro pour 45 mn de dépassement de forfait ( forfait 3h... illimité soir et weekend de 21h a 8h du mat....49 euro :rateau: )



Le fric que l'on peut tous dépenser en téléphone. 49 + 15 de dépassement, ça fait 64 sur une année c'est 5 037 F ! C'est énorme comme budget.

Apple et les autres ne sont pas fou, il y a beaucoup d'argent à faire sur ce marché. Alors avec un produit bien ficelé, ce n'est pas le prix de l'iphone qui posera problème, et ne vous inquiétez pas pour l'action, elles finissent toujours par battre leur record, wait and see.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## tyler_d (19 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Si l'iPhone (permettez moi de garder ce nom) ne sort pas, les actions Apple vont perdre un brin la face... Apple aujourd'hui est presque obligé de le sortir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de source sure, d'un ami qui bosse chez un des plus grand distributeurs de téléphonie mobile en france...

je ne dis pas que tout le monde VEUT des apn, radio mp3 etc, mais les constructeurs les propose, afin d'etre égaux entre concurrents.

Après que les consommateurs les utilisent ou pas, c'est un autre problème, mais je dis juste qu'en 2007, sortir un téléphone sans fonction APN et lecteur MP3, c'est du suicide, sauf dans un pays emergeant.

et pour finir, il y a énormément de gens qui compensent (à tord) de ne pas avoir de vrai apn en achetant un téléphone avec APN ! = des fabricants d'apn se retir du marché des compacts pour aller sur les reflex, car sont le premier marché c'est la bousculade pour des marges plus que réduites et hyper concurrencé.... par le téléphone !


----------



## spleen (19 Décembre 2006)

Et les consommateurs qui n'ont pas (plus..) de portable ??
J'ai résilié le mien il y a 1 an, et je m'en porte TRES bien... un jour je me suis posé la question de savoir si cette espèce de verrue m'était indispensable. La question était fatale, la réponse a été clairement NON.
Et j'adore la tête de poulet affolé des gens qui me demandent un N° de portable


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2006)

je ne poss&#232;de pas de telephone portable non plus depuis.... tout le temps 
Le seul que le boulot m'a donn&#233; leur a cout&#233; 900 euros en roaming 

Par contre je suis TRES curieux d'un telephone gsm/wifi qui puisse allier la gratuit&#233; du wifi, la compatibilit&#233; skype, ichat si possible, et le gsm en rase campagne ou les signauw wifi ouverts sont rares, l&#224; je pense que cela serait une approche diff&#233;rente.

Pour le moment il n'existe aucune solution &#233;l&#233;gante, les constructeurs de voip s'y mettent mais ces produits sont trop "technique", skype a sortit le sien, mais ce n'est pas un telephone portable dans le sens ou il est limit&#233; &#224; la maison

Il manque donc en grande nouveaut&#233;, un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable qui soit &#224; la fois gsm et wifi

donc comme cit&#233; plus haut le facteur d'achat pour ma part sera la pr&#233;sence du wifi


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2006)

Je n'aime pas le t&#233;l&#233;phone outre mesure et je vois surtout le portable comme une cabine t&#233;l&#233;phonique portative. Donc faible consommation. Mais j'appr&#233;cie de pouvoir appeler en urgence le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant [80 &#37; de mes communications entrantes/sortantes sont avec ma petite famille].
Ce qui m'int&#233;resserait co&#251;te bien trop cher (acc&#232;s Internet) donc je ne l'emploie en GPRS que rarement.
Quant au Wifi, pourquoi pas : mais il le faudrait compatible Wimax, &#224; mon avis.


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> ...
> Quant au Wifi, pourquoi pas : mais il le faudrait compatible Wimax, à mon avis.


tiens pourquoi ?


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2006)

Pour la portée ?


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour la portée ?



oui


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2006)

Si tu veux pouvoir utiliser le Wifi un peu partout (et pas seulement dans un centre ville ou un centre d'affaires), le Wimax semble bien parti pour &#234;tre la solution de r&#233;f&#233;rence dans un proche avenir.
Sa couverture &#233;tant vaste, cela permettrait de continuer &#224; utiliser ton t&#233;l&#233;phone Wifi/VoIP dans un rayon assez important autour des agglom&#233;rations.


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2006)

D'où la deuxième batterie, la consommation du wireless étant assez astronomique


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2006)

telecis &#224; une puce qui fait 250 mW la tcw 1620
je n'ai aucune id&#233;e de la consommation "normale" d'un gsm


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Moué.

S'etendre sur un portable gsm/wifi me parait peu probable. C'est encore assez peu developpé (bornes, wimax, PhoneIp, ...)
Et ca fait beaucoup de choses à gerer pour un premier jet.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous voulez integrer tout un tas de fonctions?
Quand l'iPod est sortie, il avait rien de plus qu'un Archos. Juste UNE interface et UN look.

Vos avis?


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Vos avis?



Oui du standard à la sauce Apple  Intégration poussée des composants, interface novatrice, s'appuyant sur Leopard pour tout une série de service...

Avec un module ( WiFi, WiMax ou autre)  bridé au lancement de l'objet..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui du standard à la sauce Apple  Intégration poussée des composants, interface novatrice, s'appuyant sur Leopard pour tout une série de service...
> 
> Avec un module ( WiFi, WiMax ou autre)  bridé au lancement de l'objet..



Pourquoi bridé?


----------



## benjamin (19 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Pourquoi brid&#233;?


Peut-&#234;tre pour en garder sous le coude. Comme chez Free, qui a d&#233;couvert qu'il avait mis un DD dans sa Freebox quelques mois apr&#232;s son lancement.


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Mou&#233;.
> 
> S'etendre sur un portable gsm/wifi me parait peu probable. C'est encore assez peu developp&#233; (bornes, wimax, PhoneIp, ...)
> Et ca fait beaucoup de choses &#224; gerer pour un premier jet.
> ...


euh et itunes c'est quoi ?  

pour le d&#233;veloppement des bornes wifi et de la couverture, tu peux d&#233;j&#224; aller sur ce site ou celui la pour la france et celui de free

Bref c'est le bon moment pour sortir un mat&#233;riel en phase avec un march&#233; &#233;mergeant (je l'ai plac&#233;  )

C'est le m&#234;me coup que le lecteur de disquette sur les imac 233


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Pourquoi bridé?



Pour ne pas servir de plate forme de test à une technologie encore très peu répandue..et ce ne serait pas la première fois que certaines fonctions dans un produit Apple sont bridée ou cachées ...


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2006)

connecteur mezzanine  par exemple ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses (et tes url naas).

Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à me faire à l'idée que cette technologie puisse s'integrer dans un premier jet. Ca fait trop!
Il y a tellement de paramètres à prendre en compte. Ils sont nouveaux sur le marché, ne l'oublions pas!
Je pense que vos souhaits ne sont pas réalisables pour une première mouture.
Apple ne va pas aller s'enquiquiner avec ça tout de suite...

C'est si incensé ce que je dis?


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2006)

Alors pourquoi je vois du wifi:
si apple int&#232;gre un ipod dans un t&#233;l&#233;phone (ou l'inverse plus probablement) tout le monde va dire:
mouais bof c'est just un tel dans un ipod, et le buzz va retomber vite, car les performances de l'hybride seront facilement comparables, par contre si apple int&#232;gre une troisi&#232;me utilisation le wifi alors l&#224; ce n'est plus pareil, c'est nouveau, et moins d'&#234;tre comparable, et alors cela devient un objet unique, incomparable donc adoptable plus facilement


----------



## tyler_d (19 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Alors pourquoi je vois du wifi:
> si apple intègre un ipod dans un téléphone (ou l'inverse plus probablement) tout le monde va dire:
> mouais bof c'est just un tel dans un ipod, et le buzz va retomber vite, car les performances de l'hybride seront facilement comparables, par contre si apple intègre une troisième utilisation le wifi alors là ce n'est plus pareil, c'est nouveau, et moins d'être comparable, et alors cela devient un objet unique, incomparable donc adoptable plus facilement



je ne suis pas d'accord (meme si j'aimerais un iphone wifi) pourquoi :
- le wifi sur un mobile c'est encore trop marginal
- le réseau (wifi) ressemble à un immense gruyère et il est très difficile d'en capter à l'extérieur, mais c'est vrai que pour le téléphone à la maison, ça pourait le faire
- c'est trop "complexe" pour les utilisateurs, le wifi c'est presque nouveau pour des milliers d'utilisateurs !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Alors pourquoi je vois du wifi:
> si apple int&#232;gre un ipod dans un t&#233;l&#233;phone (ou l'inverse plus probablement) tout le monde va dire:
> mouais bof c'est just un tel dans un ipod, et le buzz va retomber vite, car les performances de l'hybride seront facilement comparables, par contre si apple int&#232;gre une troisi&#232;me utilisation le wifi alors l&#224; ce n'est plus pareil, c'est nouveau, et moins d'&#234;tre comparable, et alors cela devient un objet unique, incomparable donc adoptable plus facilement



Arrrghhh!
Ca se tient tr&#232;s bien cet argument!!! 

Bien jou&#233;, tu m'as convaincu.  
Mais, brid&#233; le machin.


----------



## guiguilap (19 Décembre 2006)

Moi je l'ai depuis la création le Wi-Fi  Un téléphone gratos ca claque par contre ! :rateau:


----------



## lifenight (19 Décembre 2006)

Heu le tout en un existe déjà, j'ai un nokia n80 avec wifi, 3g, apn 3,2 mpx et comme c'est un smartphone j'ai tomtom 6 dessus.

Ce qui serait intéressant ce serait une interface à la os x, quelque chose de bien classe avec un design superbe tout en étant à la pointe et bien syncro avec os x parce que je veux bien un phone de chez apple mais ça m'embêterait de me priver de wifi et de gps.

S'ils comptent introduire un téléphone, ça peut être à double tranchant, les acteurs du marché n'attendent pas eux et c'est un secteur qui évolue tout le temps.


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2006)

lifenight a dit:


> Heu le tout en un existe d&#233;j&#224;, j'ai un nokia n80 avec wifi, 3g, apn 3,2 mpx et comme c'est un smartphone j'ai tomtom 6 dessus.



je viens de verifier sur le site de skype, il n'y aucun programme pour le n80  tu as bien simmy mais c'est assez restreint d'apr&#232;s ce que je comprends
et quand je vois le sondage, je me dis que skype ne devrait pas arriver sur les nokia d'ici no&#235;l

dans ce cas &#224; quoi sert le wifi 

_
au fait ta signature je vois pas bien tu peux l'agrandir  _


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> je viens de verifier sur le site de skype, il n'y aucun programme pour le n80  tu as bien simmy mais c'est assez restreint d'après ce que je comprends
> et quand je vois le sondage, je me dis que skype ne devrait pas arriver sur les nokia d'ici noël
> 
> dans ce cas à quoi sert le wifi
> ...



le wifi dans ce cas sert a se connecter soit au net pour les mails soit telephoner gratuitement en passant par le reseau de ton  operateur qui propose ce service dans le cadre des offres degroupés...


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

J'ai le WiFi sur le P990i. 
Je rel&#232;ve mes mail, flux RSS et autres via WiFi. L'offre pour t&#233;l&#233;phoner VoIP n'est pas dispo..donc pas pu tester ( dingue &#231;a un t&#233;l&#233;phone pour ne pas t&#233;l&#233;phoner..bref :rateau: )

Mais la principale limitation c'est la taille de l'&#233;cran, comme sur l'iPod.

Pour les mails c'est en ordre, mais pour le reste ( clip vid&#233;o, film ) c'est inutile, il n'y a que Afflelou qui va y trouver son compte. 
Tout ces smartphone ne sont que des solutions de secours pour le moment..il font tout, mais limit&#233;. C'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal, mais lorsqu'on voit le prix de ces engins, je me dis qu'avec un mise de d&#233;part multipli&#233; par 1.5 on a un MacBook, qui est autrement plus confortable est utilisable.


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2006)

je serais curieux de savoir si aim express fonctionne sur vos jouets, qui peux tester ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2006)

Mac OS X sur l'iPhone ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## pooky31 (21 Décembre 2006)

tiens je ne le connaissais pas ce fake... comment on compose ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2006)

pooky31 a dit:


> tiens je ne le connaissais pas ce fake... comment on compose ?



Clavier tactile.

Un site de rumeur prétend que mis à part le nom, cela préfigure du véritable iPhone


----------



## EricKvD (21 Décembre 2006)

L'iPhone existe déjà: *L'iPhone dévoilé... par Cisco*
Faudra donc trouver un autre nom...


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> je serais curieux de savoir si aim express fonctionne sur vos jouets, qui peux tester ?



personne pour faire le test ?


----------



## fredintosh (21 Décembre 2006)

EricKvD a dit:


> L'iPhone existe déjà: *L'iPhone dévoilé... par Cisco*
> Faudra donc trouver un autre nom...



Quel scoop... :sleep: 
Faudrait surtout lire les contributions de tes petits camarades avant de poster...


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2006)

C'est ce que l'on "Appel" un rappel ... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Fake



Ce modèle paraît tout à fait dans le style Apple.
Et le pad tactile sous l'écran rejoint pas mal les fonctions déposées par les brevets.

Mes avis qu'on en est pas loin.


----------



## EricKvD (21 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Quel scoop... :sleep:
> Faudrait surtout lire les contributions de tes petits camarades avant de poster...



Oui, je sais, mais sincèrement, lire plus de 1300 post, heu... pas le temps  Mais c'est promis, je le ferai plus m'sieur !


----------



## fredintosh (21 Décembre 2006)

EricKvD a dit:


> Oui, je sais, mais sincèrement, lire plus de 1300 post, heu... pas le temps  Mais c'est promis, je le ferai plus m'sieur !


Les 2 ou 3 dernières pages auraient suffi, faut juste faire un petit effort, mais bon, c'est dur, toutes ces petites lettres collées les unes aux autres, trop fatiguant pour les yeux.  :rateau: 

En tous cas, c'est marrant, avant, la seule chose dont on était quasiment sûr, c'était le nom du bidule.
Maintenant, on en sait encore moins que jamais sur cet appareil...


----------



## EricKvD (21 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Les 2 ou 3 dernières pages auraient suffi, faut juste faire un petit effort, mais bon, c'est dur, toutes ces petites lettres collées les unes aux autres, trop fatiguant pour les yeux.  :rateau:



J'avais lu les 2 dernières pages et j'avais pas vu ce msg 



fredintosh a dit:


> En tous cas, c'est marrant, avant, la seule chose dont on était quasiment sûr, c'était le nom du bidule.
> Maintenant, on en sait encore moins que jamais sur cet appareil...



Oui, mais... ils ont enregistré quand même http://www.iphone.org et ça nous mène... sur la page d'Apple. Bon, je sais, ce n'est pas un scoop, tout le monde le savait sauf moi! mais bon, un petit passage de temps en temps et on aura peut-êter un jour la surprise. 
"Just one last thing..."


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Mac OS X sur l'iPhone ?


je pense qu'ils mélangent deux informations,
le macosx sur module itv ou un ipod vidéo, et l'iphone (itel?)
d'ailleurs il est plus probable que le module tv sorte avant l'itel


----------



## pooky31 (21 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Ce modèle paraît tout à fait dans le style Apple.
> Et le pad tactile sous l'écran rejoint pas mal les fonctions déposées par les brevets.
> 
> Mes avis qu'on en est pas loin.



Ceci dit ça doit être très pratique pour taper un texto ce genre de clavier...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

pooky31 a dit:


> Ceci dit &#231;a doit &#234;tre tr&#232;s pratique pour taper un texto ce genre de clavier...



Je m'y attendais.

Il y en a qui disait la m&#234;me chose pour les textos sur les mobiles "classiques"...


----------



## tyler_d (21 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Je m'y attendais.
> 
> Il y en a qui disait la même chose pour les textos sur les mobiles "classiques"...



oui mais là apple arrive après tout le monde, et "tout le monde" est habitué à taper ses textos avec un clavier.

les opérateurs ne seront pas pret à commercialiser un téléphone trop "en avance" qui risquerait de faire diminuer leur profit...


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2006)

Nouveau brevet Brevet


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2006)

he he, &#231;a devient de plus en plus interessant ce que nous pr&#233;pare apple (au fait avez vous remarnqu&#233; qu'ils ne parlent pas d'ipod)
L'on y apprends entre autre, que la demande originelle date de 2005


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2006)

Quel serait l'avantage d'un clavier tactile sur un écran tactile ?


----------



## pim (22 Décembre 2006)

Cela ressemble &#224; un Palm avec une telle zone tactile.

Cela permet de se cr&#233;er un langage secret entre la machine et son utilisateur, le tout &#224; base de signes simplifi&#233;s, comme sur Palm.

Avantage : pas de traces sur l'&#233;cran...


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2006)

Le coup du langage secret me laisse dubitatif.
&#192; mon avis, la clef de la r&#233;ussite sera(it) "_keep it simple !_"
S'il faut _apprendre_ quelque chose avec cet appareil, il a int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; &#234;tre ph&#233;nom&#233;nal (pour motiver les gens). L'une des bases du succ&#232;s de l'iPod est bien que l'interface &#233;tait bien pens&#233;e et assez riche mais que son apprentissage &#233;tait quasi-inconscient : on le prend en main et on est &#224; m&#234;me d'interagir avec l'appareil presque instantan&#233;ment (vive la molette).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Le coup du langage secret me laisse dubitatif.
> À mon avis, la clef de la réussite sera(it) "_keep it simple !_"
> S'il faut _apprendre_ quelque chose avec cet appareil, il a intérêt à être phénoménal (pour motiver les gens). L'une des bases du succès de l'iPod est bien que l'interface était bien pensée et assez riche mais que son apprentissage était quasi-inconscient : on le prend en main et on est à même d'interagir avec l'appareil presque instantanément (vive la molette).


C'est même le maître mot de tous les produits Apple. S'il faut passer des heures le nez dans le mode d'emploi pour le faire marcher, ça va pas le faire.


----------



## pooky31 (23 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est même le maître mot de tous les produits Apple. S'il faut passer des heures le nez dans le mode d'emploi pour le faire marcher, ça va pas le faire.



Tout à fait d'accord... à l'époque le texto c'était neuf donc on s'est adapté à ce qu'on nous a proposé !
Regarder le téléphone de nokia (3300 je crois) qui avait un clavier rond... flop complet !
Par ailleurs je ne suis pas persuadé que le clavier tactil soit génial. J'ai longtemps utilisé palm et pocket pc... après tout le clavier d'un tréo ou celui d'un E61 est beacoup plus pratique.
Restons simple ! c'est comme ça que l'ipod a gagné !


----------



## xao85 (23 Décembre 2006)

Et de toute façon la définition d'apple c'est la simplicité alors....


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2006)

pooky31 a dit:


> Tout &#224; fait d'accord... &#224; l'&#233;poque le texto c'&#233;tait neuf donc on s'est adapt&#233; &#224; ce qu'on nous a propos&#233; !
> ...


parce que les communications &#233;taient ch&#232;res, le besoin etait dans le cas pr&#233;sent un besoin &#233;conomique: "ne pas d&#233;passer le forfait"


----------



## pim (23 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> parce que les communications étaient chères, le besoin etait dans le cas présent un besoin économique: "ne pas dépasser le forfait"



Ta phrase est correcte aussi avec les verbes conjugués au présent 

Et on peut sans doute inclure le futur ou tout au moins le conditionnel pour encore quelques temps  

À moins bien sûr que cette histoire de téléphone Wifi aboutisse sur quelque chose de super simple, façon Apple : d'un côté les bornes Airport des millions d'utilisateurs Mac du monde entier, de l'autre le nouvel iPhone qui passe directement sur Airport dès qu'il détecte un réseau, sans coupure de la communication en cours...


----------



## CERDAN (23 Décembre 2006)

vous avez surement oubliés de changer le nom de cette discussion à defaut de ou l'on reparle de *l'iphone* !, non ?


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> ...&#192; moins bien s&#251;r que cette histoire de t&#233;l&#233;phone Wifi aboutisse sur quelque chose de super simple, fa&#231;on Apple : d'un c&#244;t&#233; les bornes Airport des millions d'utilisateurs Mac du monde entier, de l'autre le nouvel iPhone qui passe directement sur Airport d&#232;s qu'il d&#233;tecte un r&#233;seau, sans coupure de la communication en cours...


Tu vois je n'y avait m&#234;me pas pens&#233;, pour moi, cela devait passer par l'utilisateur qui choisi de lancer skype, ichat ou bien de se servir de son gsm.

Par contre il y &#224; plusieurs contraintes pour changer de gsm &#224; voip en cours de conversation, et puis la qualit&#233; peux s'en ressentir, et lors d'une conversation avec un client, c'est la derni&#232;re chose que tu veux avoir, une mauvaise ligne, par contre pouvoir choisir en d&#233;but de conversation en fonction des propositions du t&#233;l&#233;phone, &#231;a oui.

Le top serait de pouvoir faire de la vid&#233;o avec une camera isight int&#233;gr&#233;e coupl&#233;e &#224; ichat


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> vous avez surement oubliés de changer le nom de cette discussion à defaut de ou l'on reparle de *l'iphone* !, non ?


A vrai dire on n'a pas d'autre nom pour l'instant. Donc on garde.


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2006)

Je pense encore &#224; l'id&#233;e de pim, la plupart des bornes wifi poss&#232;dent une port&#233;e limit&#233;e, donc un appel sur wifi induit que la personne ne bouge pas afin de garder le signal, alos que le gsm lui permet de marcher voire conduire, donc je doute finalement que cela soit possible et surtout utile.
_(d&#233;sol&#233; pour le raisonnement quelque peu tardif mais c'est dimanche  )_


----------



## pim (24 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Par contre il y à plusieurs contraintes pour changer de gsm à voip en cours de conversation, et puis la qualité peux s'en ressentir





naas a dit:


> la plupart des bornes wifi possèdent une portée limitée



Ces deux problèmes sont bien réels, mais ce ne sont que des problèmes techniques. Si Apple veut faire du neuf, elle a des ingénieurs qui devraient pouvoir surmonter ces difficultés.


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2006)

C'est la diff&#233;rence entre apple et nous, &#234;tre en avance sur nos besoins et attentes :love:


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2006)

Appelez moi iMobile

iphoneinsider


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Mouaif, iPhone était plus sympa à mon goût.


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2006)

Au moins ça bouge avec iMobile    

Ok , j'ai vu la porte


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Au moins ça bouge avec iMobile
> 
> Ok , j'ai vu la porte



Il fallait bien que quelqu'un la fasse...  
Du nouveau sur la date de sortie?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

en tout cas c'est sur : 

c'est pas pour No&#235;l    

on verra bien si on l'aura a la s. valentin ..... ....ou alors p&#226;ques ...... 
et pourquoi pas pour mon annif en aout ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


qu'il sorte ce truc enfin ......
apres on passera a d'autres trucs et j'espere avec des liens un peu moins "anglais" ......pere noel a decidement refus&#233; d'offir un traducteur  a mon cerveau


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> en tout cas c'est sur :
> 
> c'est pas pour Noël
> 
> ...




Rooooh, fais un petit effort!  
Essaye de répérer des mots clés, t'as pas besoin de parler anglais pour comprendre ce qui se dit en général. Dès que tu as compris 3/4 mots dans une phrase et que tu connais le contexte, ca va tout seul.  
Et il y toujours Google Traduction...

La date de sortie: mi 2007 maxi?


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2006)

En direct de Cupertino..ça bouge sur le front des appellations


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> En direct de Cupertino..ça bouge sur le front des appellations




C'est fou ça quand même, ça change de nom en permanence... Il y en a qui doivent être payés pour trouver des noms...  Bah, ils ont jusqu'au 9 janvier. Après, faudra trouver autre chose...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2006)

PapaMobile, c'est déjà pris ?      

La Mouette, attends-moi : j'arrive.


----------



## davdenice (25 Décembre 2006)

Je pense qu'il s'appellera MacPhone.


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Appelez moi iMobile
> 
> iphoneinsider



j'aurais peut &#234;tre pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; un "macphone" ou quelque chose du genre qu'un insipide imobile...

edit: grill&#233; par tout le monde, j'avais p&#244; vu que ma page n'&#233;tait pas la derni&#232;re...scuz&#233; moua:rose:


----------



## kapov (25 Décembre 2006)

Et pourquoi pas iPhod?

nan je blague.....


----------



## Nicky Larson (25 Décembre 2006)

Sinon ya iFake


----------



## barth_polux (25 Décembre 2006)

je me rapel plus si ce lien avait été donné dans ce fil. Mais je suis tombé sur ce téléphone de samsung et je trouve que il copie fachement sur le ipod avec la molette. Cependant, je le trouve trés reussi.
http://www.ratiatum.com/breve3877_SGH-X830_le_telephone_baladeur_MP3_de_Samsung.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2006)

barth_polux a dit:


> je me rapel plus si ce lien avait été donné dans ce fil. Mais je suis tombé sur ce téléphone de samsung et je trouve que il copie fachement sur le ipod avec la molette. Cependant, je le trouve trés reussi.
> http://www.ratiatum.com/breve3877_SGH-X830_le_telephone_baladeur_MP3_de_Samsung.html


Il copie vachement, comme tu dis, mais je ne le trouve pas réussi.

Sinon, pour le nom (et sérieusement cette fois), je pense que iPod Phone serait très bien et reflèterait parfaitement la philosophie du produit.


----------



## naas (26 Décembre 2006)

Pas s&#251;r que cela soit samsung qui copie, dans le sens ou par exemple ils fournissent b&o pour le serenne


----------



## Paradise (26 Décembre 2006)

je reste sur qu'Apple va garder le nom d iPod, comme le nano sauf que la iPod phone ou un truc comme ca


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

Très peu probable à mon avis, car le nom d'iPod est réservé aux appareils qui ne font QUE lecteur audio/vidéo... Le caser sur un appareil qui ferait aussi téléphone portable serait illogique, et donnerait l'impression qu'Apple fait tout pour faire penser à son célèbre baladeur numérique...


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Très peu probable à mon avis, car le nom d'iPod est réservé aux appareils qui ne font QUE lecteur audio/vidéo... Le caser sur un appareil qui ferait aussi téléphone portable serait illogique, et donnerait l'impression qu'Apple fait tout pour faire penser à son célèbre baladeur numérique...


Ben au d&#233;part &#231;a faisait que la musique...apr&#232;s les photos...apr&#232;s la vid&#233;o...&#231;a c'est toujours appel&#233; iPod.

(Je sais pas d'o&#249; tu sors que "le nom d'iPod est r&#233;serv&#233; aux appareils qui ne font QUE lecteur audio/vid&#233;o"   )

C'est vrai que iPod Phone serait pas mal.


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Ben au départ ça faisait que la musique...après les photos...après la vidéo...ça c'est toujours appelé iPod.
> 
> (Je sais pas d'où tu sors que "le nom d'iPod est réservé aux appareils qui ne font QUE lecteur audio/vidéo"   )
> 
> C'est vrai que iPod Phone serait pas mal.



PFff, mais ce que je voulais dire, c'est que le nom iPod est réservé au lecteur multimédia d'Apple. Le téléphone, s'il sort, ne portera surement pas le nom "iPod".


----------



## kenell (26 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> PFff, mais ce que je voulais dire, c'est que le nom iPod est réservé au lecteur multimédia d'Apple. Le téléphone, s'il sort, ne portera surement pas le nom "iPod".



Je ne suis pas si sur que toi. Après tout on avait au départ l'iPod, puis le mini le schuffle le nano etc... ça serait plutôt logique qu'un iPod avec des fonctions téléphone garde le nom d'iPod... Ça pourrait donner iPod phone, bien que je trouve ce nom un peu moche et pas très imaginatif. 
Et si les rumeurs sont exactes, la seconde version plus aboutie aura un nom à part.
On peut ainsi trouver iCall, iCom etc... mais aussi des noms plus abstraits. Après tout iPod ça veut dire quoi ? à quoi ''pod'' fait allusion ?


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

futur macuser a dit:


> Je ne suis pas si sur que toi. Après tout on avait au départ l'iPod, puis le mini le schuffle le nano etc... ça serait plutôt logique qu'un iPod avec des fonctions téléphone garde le nom d'iPod... Ça pourrait donner iPod phone, bien que je trouve ce nom un peu moche et pas très imaginatif.
> Et si les rumeurs sont exactes, la seconde version plus aboutie aura un nom à part.
> On peut ainsi trouver iCall, iCom etc... mais aussi des noms plus abstraits. Après tout iPod ça veut dire quoi ? à quoi ''pod'' fait allusion ?



Ton raisonnement semble cohérent. Mais il y a quand même un problème : je ne suis pas sîr qu'Apple veuille faire de l'iPod un téléphone portable. A la sortie de l'iPod Mini, du nano ou du shuffle, ceux-ci ont gardé le terme "iPod", puisqu'ils étaient tout simplement une déclinaison du produit. 

Pour le téléphone portable, je pense que si Apple le sort, c'est pour se démarquer, encore une fois, de la concurrence. Ils n'ont alors pas intérêt à sortir un iPhone copie de l'iPod, ce qui serait un manque d'imagination assez nette de la part de Cupertino. Un produit imaginatif, beau, et multi-fonctions, tout en se démarquant de la concurrence frapperait bien plus dans l'esprit des gens. Et Apple en sortirait gagnant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2006)

futur macuser a dit:


> Je ne suis pas si sur que toi. Après tout on avait au départ l'iPod, puis le mini le schuffle le nano etc... ça serait plutôt logique qu'un iPod avec des fonctions téléphone garde le nom d'iPod... Ça pourrait donner iPod phone, bien que je trouve ce nom un peu moche et pas très imaginatif.
> Et si les rumeurs sont exactes, la seconde version plus aboutie aura un nom à part.
> On peut ainsi trouver iCall, iCom etc... mais aussi des noms plus abstraits. Après tout iPod ça veut dire quoi ? à quoi ''pod'' fait allusion ?


iPod Phone n'est pas plus moche que MacBookPro.


----------



## naas (27 Décembre 2006)

Papa Noël m'a offert un bon gratuit pour un téléphone apple :love:
IL a intérêt à sortir rapidement avec :
le wifi
ichat
skype
email
client itunes
synchro ical, carnet d'adresse, iphoto, imovie, microsoft exchange, gmail et mail (eventuellement  )
bluetooth pour que je puisse taper mes textos sur mon pc du boulot (histoire de faire pâlir les copains :rateau: ) et qu'ils soient envoyés direct via bluetooth sur l'iphone
compatible 10.3.9 bien sûr

*MINIMUM !!!!! *


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2006)

Plus qu'un bon, le Papa No&#235;l t'a offert un r&#234;ve, qui bien entendu va devenir r&#233;alit&#233;  

Par contre pour 10.3.9... ..il reste un bon pour Leopard &#224; Mr No&#235;l ?


----------



## lufograf (27 Décembre 2006)

Ce Mr Noël m'à l'air tout à fait compréhensif !!! Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner son adresse ?  :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Décembre 2006)

Pour ce qui est de la compatibilité avec Panther, ça me semble plus que compromis, au vu de l'arrivée imminente de Leopard.


----------



## lufograf (27 Décembre 2006)

au vu de l'arrivée imminente du "Mac qui téléphone" je pense qu'il faut plus tabler sur une compatibilité avec Guépard, voir même Caracal... :rateau:


----------



## kenell (27 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> iPod Phone n'est pas plus moche que MacBookPro.



C'est possible... Peut-être tout simplement le fait qu'on se soit habitués...
Il n,empèche que : '' oh!! t'as vu il a le nouveau ipod Phone !! '' ça le fait pas trop... 
Essayons en anglais : '' oh God he has the new iPod phone!! whaou! ''... mouais bof


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2006)

Ch&#233;rie, o&#249; est mon iPod Phone ?
Darling, where is my iPod Phone ?
&#191; Mi querida, donde est&#224; mi iPod Phone ?
(en italien cela doit commencer par 'dove' : si la Miss Tatav passe par ici  )
(pour le n&#233;erlandais, je compte sur La mouette)
(pour le japonais, HMJ ?)

Bon. C'est vrai, c'est pas g&#233;nial. Mais si l'appareil est bien et que je l'ai, je sens que je m'y habituerais sans probl&#232;me ...  Quel que soit l'idiome le plus adapt&#233;


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2006)

En m&#234;me temps, iPhone, ce n'est pas g&#233;nial en fran&#231;ais : Mon a&#239;e-phone me rend a-phone.

Je sais, c'est nul. Mais c'est No&#235;l ...

&#192; part &#231;a, pas de rumeur ?

Tiens, lan&#231;ons un d&#233;bat vain : &#224; votre avis, jusqu'&#224; quel degr&#233; de standardisation et d'ouverture ira_it_ Apeul pour son (hypoth&#233;tique) t&#233;l&#233;phone ? Du genre &#224; permettre le d&#233;veloppement ais&#233; d'une synchro sous Linux ... ? Ou des plug-ins pour Entourage et Outlook ?


----------



## kenell (27 Décembre 2006)

&#12385;&#12423;&#12387;&#12392;&#20693;&#12398; &#12450;&#12452;&#12509;&#12483;&#12489;&#12288;&#12501;&#12457;&#12531; &#35211;&#12390;&#12394;&#12356;?&#12288;en jap 

sinon je pense que apple se devra de laisser la compatibilité pc même si le zune refuse les macs.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Décembre 2006)

futur macuser a dit:


> sinon je pense que apple se devra de laisser la compatibilité pc même si le zune refuse les macs.



Oui, Apple aurait tout intérêt à faire un appareil compatible sur les deux plateformes, de manière à viser un public beaucoup large, et ainsi compté sur l'effet Halo, comme ils l'ont fait pour l'iPod... même si avec ce dernier, l'effet Halo a été ... minimaliste...


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2006)

Pas de "iPhone" &#224; la keynote du 9 Janvier 2007


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas de "iPhone" &#224; la keynote du 9 Janvier 2007





Merci pour le lien, La Mouette, mais...
Si tout ce qu'ils racontent sur ce site est v&#233;rifi&#233; &#224; la Keynote, je mange mon Mac Mini...   J'aime bien le "Keep in mind that the list I just got in is unverified &#8211; so the info may be inaccurate."... :mouais:   

Je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient savoir tout &#231;a ?? c'est quoi leurs sources ?  
Depuis quand SJ communique sur ces annonces secr&#232;tes ??   
Je n'y crois pas trop...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Ch&#233;rie, o&#249; est mon iPod Phone ?
> Darling, where is my iPod Phone ?
> &#191; Mi querida, donde est&#224; mi iPod Phone ?
> (en italien cela doit commencer par 'dove' : si la Miss Tatav passe par ici  )
> ...




voli&#224; :

cara mia , dove &#233; il mio ipod fon*  ?

cela me laisse a  penser que l'italien , a la longue,  il l'appellera  ipodofon    



* en italien sa n'existe pas ph pour  f : f sa reste f  





ps : la mouette je t'aime bien tu le sais, 
mais si tu veux continuer a profiter de mon amour 
t'as interet a ne plus mettre des liens o&#249; tous nos espoirs ,pour cette chose qui n'a plus de nom ,
vont partir  en fum&#233;


----------



## kenell (27 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas de "iPhone" à la keynote du 9 Janvier 2007


whaou ! ça en met un claque ça!
en même temps, si ça se confirme, je ne suis pas totalement blasé grace a l'iPod et aux ACD avec iSight et hdmi.
Et enfin une date pour leopard.
Cependant, c'est vrai qu'on aurait bien aimé un téléphone:rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Décembre 2006)

Si cela s'av&#232;re vrai je pense que Steve ne va pas &#234;tre content des fuites...


Allez pour faire esperer: c'est peut &#234;tre une strategie d'Apple qui emet de fausses informations pour endormir tout espoir et frapper un grand coup en le sortant...(on peut r&#234;ver oui  )


----------



## naas (27 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas de "iPhone" &#224; la keynote du 9 Janvier 2007


les capacit&#233;s de stockage annonc&#233;es me semblent faiblardes pour de la vid&#233;o non ? :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas de "iPhone" &#224; la keynote du 9 Janvier 2007


S'il n'est pas pr&#234;t (par exemple, s'ils lui cherchent encore un nom vu que "iPhone" est d&#233;j&#224; pris ), c'est s&#251;r qu'on ne le verra pas le 9 janvier.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Si cela s'avère vrai je pense que Steve ne va pas être content des fuites...
> 
> 
> Allez pour faire esperer: c'est peut être une strategie d'Apple qui emet de fausses informations pour endormir tout espoir et frapper un grand coup en le sortant...(on peut rêver oui  )




Ha ça, non, il va pas être content des fuites, du tout...  

Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à y croire... 222Diablo222, c'est possible ce que tu dis, ou alors c'est même pas Apple qui a donné ça, c'est carrèment un malade qui s'est amusé à écrire des C*******.... :bebe: 

Il me tarde la Keynote.... :love:


----------



## kenell (28 Décembre 2006)

MWSF 07 : J-12 haha !
c'est a quelle heure avec le décalage horaire ?


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

futur macuser a dit:


> MWSF 07 : J-12 haha !
> c'est a quelle heure avec le décalage horaire ?



La Keynote est à 9 Heures (heure locale), donc 19 Heures chez nous !  :love:


----------



## iota (28 Décembre 2006)

Salut.



futur macuser a dit:


> MWSF 07 : J-12 haha !
> c'est a quelle heure avec le décalage horaire ?


C'est à 18h00, heure de paris.
Donc 18h30 si on compte les 30 minutes de retard habituelles  

@+
iota


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Décembre 2006)

Je suis d'accord avec un des commentaires sur le site, cela me paraît faux.

1/ 2 annonces centrées sur le itv qui cette fois sort en mars et toujours sans nom, il y a des places à prendre chez Apple.

2/ pas de ilife 07 ? Je me trompe ou la boite ilife elle pèse quelques millions de dollar, et il n'y en aurait pas.

Pour le reste, pas la moindre idée si oui ou non un iphone, mais dans tous les cas, pour moi ce ne sera pas les annonces de cette rumeur.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## kenell (28 Décembre 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec un des commentaires sur le site, cela me paraît faux.
> 
> 1/ 2 annonces centrées sur le itv qui cette fois sort en mars et toujours sans nom, il y a des places à prendre chez Apple.
> 
> ...



bah peut-être que iLife et iWork, tellement évident qu'il ne l'a pas dit.
Sinon c'est vrai que l'iTV pose problème.

Sinon ça marche _World of Apple Live_? à quoi doit-on s'attendre ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> S'il n'est pas pr&#234;t (par exemple, s'ils lui cherchent encore un nom vu que "iPhone" est d&#233;j&#224; pris ), c'est s&#251;r qu'on ne le verra pas le 9 janvier.


Je pense qu'ils étaient au courant pour "iPhone"


----------



## tyler_d (28 Décembre 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec un des commentaires sur le site, cela me paraît faux.
> 
> 1/ 2 annonces centrées sur le itv qui cette fois sort en mars et toujours sans nom, il y a des places à prendre chez Apple.
> 
> ...



c'est clair ! surtout pour ilife...

moi ce qui m'etonne le plus c'est un ipod sans clic-wheel... la roue sur l'ipod c'est un peu le concept de base non ?

revenir à des boutons classiques... bof et en terme de navigation / ergonomie on perdrait tout l'avantage de l'actuelle...

et concernant l'iphone, s'il ne sort pas, ipapy risque de faire la gueule quand le cours de l'action perdra les 20$ qu'il a gagné depuis qu'on ne parle plus que de lui !!!


----------



## Didjo (28 Décembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Ben au d&#233;part &#231;a faisait que la musique...apr&#232;s les photos...apr&#232;s la vid&#233;o...&#231;a c'est toujours appel&#233; iPod.
> 
> (Je sais pas d'o&#249; tu sors que "le nom d'iPod est r&#233;serv&#233; aux appareils qui ne font QUE lecteur audio/vid&#233;o"   )
> 
> C'est vrai que iPod Phone serait pas mal.


Surtout que l'iPod Photo ne prennait pas de photo, et l'iPod Vid&#233;o ne fesait pas cam&#233;ra... Il les lisait simplement. Donc pas de nom iPod pour l'iPhone... Maintenant, si int&#233;gration d'OS X dans cet appareil il y a, on peut imaginer un Mac Phone..


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Surtout que l'iPod Photo ne prennait pas de photo, et l'iPod Vidéo ne fesait pas caméra... Il les lisait simplement. Donc pas de nom iPod pour l'iPhone... Maintenant, si intégration d'OS X dans cet appareil il y a, on peut imaginer un Mac Phone..



Pourquoi pas un MacPhone, mais le nom ne me semble pas non plus très approprié car le nom "mac" ne se réfère pour l'instant qu'aux ordinateurs... enfin, ça serait toujours mieux que iPod Phone....


----------



## two (28 Décembre 2006)

s'il y a intégration d'une version light d'OS X dans "l'iPhone", alors le nom MacPhone sera approprié car le terme réfèrera à tout  support  hardware pour "mac OS"


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> s'il y a intégration d'une version light d'OS X dans "l'iPhone", alors le nom MacPhone sera approprié car le terme réfèrera à tout  support  hardware pour "mac OS"



Reste à savoir jusqu'à quel point pourra-t-elle être "light" cette version embarquée de Mac OS X.


----------



## Didjo (28 Décembre 2006)

Il faudrait que je dépose le nom histoire qu'Apple me propose quelques $, ça leur fera pas de mal...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Il faudrait que je dépose le nom histoire qu'Apple me propose quelques $, ça leur fera pas de mal...




Tu penses à tout toi, hein ??


----------



## kenell (28 Décembre 2006)

finalement un téléphone a la macworld ?...faudrait savoir...


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2006)

Certainement le stand Cisco .. 

Encore une dizaine de jours ...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

futur macuser a dit:


> finalement un t&#233;l&#233;phone a la macworld ?...faudrait savoir...



Oui, en effet, faudrait savoir... :mouais: 

Mais ces rumeur, c'est une fois bien, une fois pas bien, une fois iPhone, une fois pas...


----------



## kenell (28 Décembre 2006)

je finis par ne plus aimer les rumeurs, a cause de ces vrai/faux analistes/mediums a la c** ! ouais comme tu dis la mouette, faudrait qu'il se calme un coup chez _cisco_, et puis, faudra pas nous la refaire, avec un iPhone V2 !  
bref attendons sagement...

MWSF 07 : J-12


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> S'il n'est pas pr&#234;t (par exemple, s'ils lui cherchent encore un nom vu que "iPhone" est d&#233;j&#224; pris ), c'est s&#251;r qu'on ne le verra pas le 9 janvier.




et plafffffff :mouais: a la veille des soldes c'est vraiment une bonne id&#233;e pour lancer la chose phono ?   


peut etre que a la Keynote il va seulement annoncer le percentuage des ses soldes


----------



## naas (28 Décembre 2006)

Je crois qu'il existe plusieurs innovations qui se croisent:

L'iphone = ipod nano +tel
L'ipod video, avec écran simili osx pour la vidéo/photo/musique et autres (à determiner comme par exemple connections internet )
Le boîtier itv machin à brancher sur la tv qui est une extension du mac, avec une interface genre osx
et chacun y va de son interprétation en mettant par exemple du osx dans le téléphone, ou de la connections internet courriels ichat et autres dans l'ipod
bref le fabuleux monde de la rumeur


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Décembre 2006)

Bien qu'apple ait un certain savoir faire, un " osx mobile  " me semble pas indispensable pour un iphone.


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2006)

Pour un simple t&#233;l&#233;phone, assur&#233;ment. Pour un t&#233;l&#233;phone-assistant num&#233;rique, cela est nettement plus sens&#233;.
Je ne connais pas de pr&#232;s le noyau Mach mais je soup&#231;onne que l'on peut en faire une version all&#233;g&#233;e (assez) ais&#233;ment. Disons que j'imagine assez bien que l'on fasse avec Mac OS X ce que l'on fait avec Linux.
C'est plut&#244;t sur l'interface que je suis dubitatif : il va falloir un moteur GUI compl&#232;tement diff&#233;rent.


----------



## naas (29 Décembre 2006)

Cela est plus que possible vu qu'un bidouilleur l'a fait cela sent tout de m&#234;me le retour de la boite jaune :love: avec la 10.5 peut &#234;tre ?


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Décembre 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Bien qu'apple ait un certain savoir faire, un " osx mobile  " me semble pas indispensable pour un iphone.




Oui, moi non plus. Par contre, comme le dit Bompi, si cette iPhone va dans le genre PDA ou Palm, là un OS X allégé ne serait pas de refus. Ca serait un peu comme chez Windows avec son Windows Mobile :" OS X Mobile"...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, moi non plus. Par contre, comme le dit Bompi, si cette iPhone va dans le genre PDA ou Palm, là un OS X allégé ne serait pas de refus. Ca serait un peu comme chez Windows avec son Windows Mobile :" OS X Mobile"...



+ 1


----------



## jphg (30 Décembre 2006)

d&#233;j&#224; bu ?
le reste ici
(je le trouve pas mal du tout ce petit telephone&#8230


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> déjà bu ?
> le reste ici
> (je le trouve pas mal du tout ce petit telephone)


 
L'interface est assez moche je trouve... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> L'interface est assez moche je trouve... :mouais:



+1

Un système click-wheel made in Cupertino serai plus sympa.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> +1
> 
> Un système click-wheel made in Cupertino serai plus sympa.


 

Bon je sais pas par qui il est fabriqué ou conçu ce truc, mais c'est sûr que fait par Apple, ça aurait une autre gueule. Même l'apparence ne m'emballe pas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> déjà bu ?
> le reste ici
> (je le trouve pas mal du tout ce petit telephone)


C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas terrible (interface et look). Mais il préfigure peut-être ce que sera l'iPhone.


----------



## naas (31 Décembre 2006)

Compar&#233; au aeon il fait p&#226;le figure (remarque comparer un produit r&#233;el &#224; des photos de concept :bebe: )


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Comparé au aeon il fait pêle figure (remarque comparer un produit réel à des photos de concept :bebe: )


 

C'est sur que e Aeon est beaucou plus beau...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est sur que e Aeon est beaucou plus beau...



C'est sûr. Mais ça aussi, c'est pas mal :





_Black Box BenQ-Siemens_


----------



## r0m1 (31 Décembre 2006)

Donc la mode en est vraiment aux touches tactiles ??? J'avoue ne pas &#234;tre super convaincu par le principe (fragilit&#233;, rayures, activation des touches sans le vouloir...)

Je pense que si apple sort un t&#233;l&#233;phone, il sera un peu plus t&#233;l&#233;phone que tout &#231;a et un peu moins concept que tout &#231;a


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux qui n'en peuvent plus d'attendre le MWSF 2007: Widget Countdown


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour ceux qui n'en peuvent plus d'attendre le MWSF 2007: Widget Countdown




Violà ce qu'il nous fallait...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour ceux qui n'en peuvent plus d'attendre le MWSF 2007: Widget Countdown



geek...


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

Qui moi ?


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Janvier 2007)

Je propose de le cr&#233;er en Fran&#231;ais


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

Au travail Jojo


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Au travail Jojo



J'y travaille, par contre pour les couleurs, si vous voulez  des couleurs particulier genre macG demander


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

Fais selon ton inspiration ce sera très bien


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Janvier 2007)

Le voici:








En téléchargement ici


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

fait.......il ne me reste plus que a le contempler


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Merci


'tain, il y a m&#234;me des fakes pour la bo&#238;te. :afraid:


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2007)

Il manque juste les ou&#239;es et le micro.
C'est pas encore &#231;a ...


----------



## NED (2 Janvier 2007)

Et pi Rouge ! Ca agresse un ptit peu quand même....


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

N'empêche , le click wheel tactile :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Et pi Rouge ! Ca agresse un ptit peu quand m&#234;me....


C'est comme pour l'iPod nano, c'est une couleur pour &#233;dition sp&#233;ciale. 


Un message d'Apple plein d'espoir. :love:


----------



## doctor maybe (2 Janvier 2007)

ça sent illuminous a plein nez!! non??


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Janvier 2007)

J'ai plutot l'impression, que c'est un effet Halo


----------



## Paradise (2 Janvier 2007)

doctor maybe a dit:


> ça sent illuminous a plein nez!! non??



oui c'est clair c'est ce que j ai direct pensé en regardant cette pomme


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

Déjà en vente sur eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-iPhone-Ipho...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déjà en vente sur eBay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-iPhone-Ipho...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

Quelle horreur!!! 

Tiens le service juridique d'Apple est-il tombé dessus


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

Apple n'est mentionné nul part, et iPhone n'appartient pas à Apple...


----------



## Paradise (2 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Apple n'est mentionn&#233; nul part, et iPhone n'appartient pas &#224; Apple...



mais bon c'est quand m&#234;me un nano qui est &#224; la base de cet " iphone"   

perso je reste sur mon id&#233;e un iPod phone


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

Vous savez où trouver un site qui annonce en direct les news de la keynote?


----------



## iota (2 Janvier 2007)

Salut.



Khyu a dit:


> Vous savez où trouver un site qui annonce en direct les news de la keynote?


Tu as déjà trouvé, pourquoi aller chercher ailleur ?  

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Tu as déjà trouvé, pourquoi aller chercher ailleur ?
> 
> ...



Bien bien, merci.


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

étude de marché pour l'iPhone


----------



## Didjo (2 Janvier 2007)

doctor maybe a dit:


> ça sent illuminous a plein nez!! non??



C'est quoi Illuminous ?


----------



## Paradise (2 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> C'est quoi Illuminous ?



regarde la ou encore ici


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déjà en vente sur eBay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-iPhone-Ipho...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



J'achète !! :rateau:


----------



## NED (2 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'achète !! :rateau:



Arf !!
l'enchère va monter trop haut !!!


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

Cette arnaque.. 

Bon je vous laisse je peint une pomme sur un mobile tout blanc que j'avais à la cave ...:rateau:


----------



## Didjo (3 Janvier 2007)

Ah ok,  je pensais que c'&#233;tait un logiciel qui permettait de faire un certain effet... 

Moi j'adore Aqua je continue sur mon point de vue : s'ils ne laissent pas le choix du th&#232;me, je boycott... pendant au moins 4 jours ! :love:

Mais je m'&#233;gare, je vais retourner dans le topic qui parle de L&#233;opard... 

Faut dire maintenant qu'on est sur qu'un nouveau th&#232;me remplacera Aqua dans L&#233;opard et qu'on est sur de l'inexistence de l'iPhone et Janvier prochain... On sait plus quoi dire


----------



## NED (3 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Cette arnaque..
> 
> Bon je vous laisse je peint une pomme sur un mobile tout blanc que j'avais à la cave ...:rateau:



Tu nous montrera ton oeuvre hein?


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2007)

quelques id&#233;es de la concurrence


----------



## J.Pierre (3 Janvier 2007)

Bonjours à tous, je suis nouveau ds le fofo !

J'espère que Steve va annoncé de bonnes nouvelles le 8 pr la conférence déjà!! 

Ce n'est pas le tout de penser au téléphone en lui meme mais il faut surtout penser au opérateurs. J'ai lu dans un article sur la toile que peut d'opérateur serait interéssé à par Bouygue je crois, dc un opérateur Americain en collaboration avec Mac s'en chargerait. Il ne reste plus qu'à voir si l'opérateur sera compétent !!

Quelques projets :
http://translate.google.com/transla...prev=/search?q=iPhone&start=10&hl=fr&lr=&sa=N

Sinon j'espère aussi que l'iPod vidéo 6G sera présenté


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2007)

bonjour j pierre  et bienvenue  (le 9 pas le 8 )
j'adore la traduction automatique de google:


> Bonjour, c'est un blog de concept d'iPhone d'Apple cr&#233;&#233; par un ventilateur Okan Vardarova d'Apple.





> Tous ces concepts sont envoy&#233;s par d'autres ventilateurs d'Apple


:bebe:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

Le refroidissement de l'iPhone est pris très au sérieux pas Apple :rateau:


----------



## Didjo (3 Janvier 2007)

...du coup ils ont donnés des noms à leur ventilos...


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le refroidissement de l'iPhone est pris très au sérieux pas Apple :rateau:



Normal apres la fuite d'eau


----------



## J.Pierre (3 Janvier 2007)

Tu est sur que c'est le 9 ? Parce que sur la page internet du Mac World il y a tte les dates, regarde : http://www.macworldexpo.com/live/20/

Conference : 8 au 12 Janvier 2007
Expo : 9 au 12 Janvier 2007

(P.S. : J'espère que le noveau iPod vidéo 6G va etre présenté au MWSF 2007 mais franchement je ne pense pas, il va exploser le Zune de Microsoft et ils vont rire jaune!!! lol






)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> bonjour j pierre  et bienvenue  (le 9 pas le 8 )
> j'adore la traduction automatique de google:
> 
> 
> :bebe:


Sacr&#233; traducteur de Google ! Il nous fera toujours bien rire.   



J.Pierre a dit:


> Tu est sur que c'est le 9 ? Parce que sur la page internet du Mac World il y a tte les dates, regarde : http://www.macworldexpo.com/live/20/
> 
> Conference : 8 au 12 Janvier 2007
> Expo : 9 au 12 Janvier 2007
> ...


Le salon commence le 8 mais le show de Steve Jobs, c'est le 9.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

Déjà posté ?


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déjà posté ?



C'est sympa :love: :rose:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

Les paroles de la musique en disent long


----------



## Paski.pne (3 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224; post&#233; ?


Ouaip !  

Mais tu fais bien de le remettre car :
1 - Mon lien n'est plus valide
2 - C'est une merveille et je ne me lasse pas de le revoir :love: :love: :love: 

  

Edit :


La mouette a dit:


> Les paroles de la musique en disent long


&#199;a me fait penser (vu que moi-m&#234;me je l'ai cherch&#233, si quelqu'un se demande de quelle musique il s'agit, il peut cliquer ICI (lien pour l'iTunes Store).


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224; post&#233; ?



beautiful


----------



## fpoil (3 Janvier 2007)

je ne sais si cela a été déjà posté mais vous croyez qu'il serait possible d'avoir le boing d'apple comme sonnerie sur un italk... trop classe


----------



## Paradise (3 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> je ne sais si cela a été déjà posté mais vous croyez qu'il serait possible d'avoir le boing d'apple comme sonnerie sur un italk... trop classe



c'est deja possible tu le trouve en mp3 sur le net    bref deja test et pas mal pour les message même si je préfère le bruit frog d'os x pour les message


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2007)

skywork ou pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> skywork ou pas ?


J'ai l'mpression qu'on en sait plus sur les fournisseurs d'Apple pour l'iPhone que sur l'iPhone lui-m&#234;me.


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2007)

Disons plut&#244;t qu'il y a encore plus de rumeurs partant de fournisseurs putatifs que de rumeurs se basant sur des fuites suppos&#233;es depuis les bureaux d'Apple.

Enfin, l'essentiel est de se faire plaisir, non ? Les fils de rumeurs ont un petit c&#244;t&#233; onaniste, je trouve


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2007)

un article tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant sur la strat&#233;gie d'apple et pourquoi un ancien employ&#233; d'apple attends un iphone pour la mac expo


----------



## EricKvD (4 Janvier 2007)

De fait, intéressant (petit ??) article... On verra très vite si sa boule de crystal ne le trahit pas


----------



## trevise (4 Janvier 2007)

Merci Naas, excellent article qui montre bien la manière dont fonctionne Steve Jobs.

J'en retire que le marché des téléphones portables est mûr pour Apple, comme l'est le marché des balladeurs mp3. Il n'y a pas de vrais leaders écrasant la concurrence, donc la place est libre. Il n'y a pas non plus LE produit qui, par son ergonomie, son design, et son côté "c'est tellement simple et génial qu'on se demande pourquoi personne n'y a pensé avant" pourra mettre tout le monde d'accord.

Bref, c'est le bon moment, surtout dans la philosophie de Ipapy telle qu'elle est présentée dans cet article.


----------



## trevise (4 Janvier 2007)

Entre parenthèse, cela explique pourquoi l'Iphone, auquel Steve semble penser depuis 2002, n'est pas encore sorti :
- il fallait que le marché soit mûr
- il fallait trouver LE concept qui rende tous les autres téléphones obsolètes.

Ce qui est désormais certain, c'est que si Apple sort un Macphone (j'aime bien ce nom finalement), ce ne sera pas un téléphone de plus, mais LE téléphone.


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2007)

il est question de 18 telephones différents et d'une keynote de 8 heures


----------



## EricKvD (4 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> il est question de 18 telephones différents et d'une keynote de 8 heures


<mode foutage de gueule = ON> 17 mais peut-être 18, probablement moins que 20...
Moi j'en voulais 13 ! <mode foutage de gueule =OFF>


----------



## EricKvD (4 Janvier 2007)

Le premier MacPhone: déjà publié ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Le premier MacPhone: déjà publié ?


----------



## ValentinB (4 Janvier 2007)

Clair que le 17', c'est un peu encombrant ... mais la qualité de réception et du micro ont l'air sympa et enfin un vrai clavier sur un téléphone portable ...


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2007)

http://www.google.com/alerts?hl=en&q=iphone&ie=UTF8&t=1


----------



## Manu (4 Janvier 2007)

L'objet est en vente sur ebay


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2007)

iPod design .. on en parlait un peu plus haut


----------



## kenell (4 Janvier 2007)

c'est quand la prochaine keynote après la MWSF ?


----------



## Piewhy (4 Janvier 2007)

bha c'est la WWDC en Juillet/Aout normalement mais il y a souvent des petits Keynote pour des produits genre iPod...


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Janvier 2007)

futur macuser a dit:


> c'est quand la prochaine keynote après la MWSF ?



Ben je pense que c'est pour La WWDC (juin ou août), à moins qu'il y en ai une avant, mais je ne crois pas... :mouais: Après, on a la conférence lors de l'Apple Expo...


----------



## kenell (4 Janvier 2007)

vous êtes surs pour la wwdc? parce que j'ai entendu quelque part que c'était tous les 2 ans...

En tout cas perso, pour dans 5 jours, je pense que c'est un peu _just_ pour le MacPhone...


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Janvier 2007)

Il peut y avoir un Special Event n'importe quand dans l'ann&#233;e aussi...


----------



## fpoil (4 Janvier 2007)

J'ai lu sur igeneration que l'hypothétique "iphone" d'appel aurait jajah d'embarqué !!!

alors là c'est sûr que cela va cartonner dans notre douce France, tous les bars PMU vont être plein à craquer de jajah


----------



## iota (5 Janvier 2007)

Salut.



futur macuser a dit:


> vous êtes surs pour la wwdc? parce que j'ai entendu quelque part que c'était tous les 2 ans...


Non, la WWDC c'est bien une fois l'an (pendant l'été).

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2007)

Si j'en crois le widget de notre ami jojo, on sera fix&#233; dans 4 jours 1 heure 12 minutes.
+ 8 heures pour le d&#233;calage horaire
+ le temps qu'il faudra attendre quand le keynote aura commenc&#233; (soit 2 heures maximum)


En tout cas, on n'est pas les seuls &#224; en r&#234;ver (mais &#231;a, on le savait).


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Janvier 2007)

futur macuser a dit:


> vous êtes surs pour la wwdc? parce que j'ai entendu quelque part que c'était tous les 2 ans...



Non, c'est certain, la WWDC, c'est tous les ans, il ne faut pas dire n'importe quoi... 



222diablo222 a dit:


> Il peut y avoir un Special Event n'importe quand dans l'année aussi...



Absolumment... Et là, on est certains d'avoir quelques surprises...


----------



## Didjo (5 Janvier 2007)

Spécial Event en Fevrier...

« Ah ! Au fait, j'ai oublié de vous dire en Janvier... On a fini l'... _Tududut ! Tududut ! Tududut !_ - Hmm, Sorry it's my new [nom à ajouter prochainement]... »


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2007)

Et on lui dit quoi, dans le <truc-phone> ? "Run, Steve ! the Feds are coming ... and they're after you ... "
Ce serait sympa, comme boutade, non ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


>


Il y a de l'idée sauf pour le clavier, pas très esthétique.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2007)

Il pourrait bien avoir raison


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2007)

Encore 600-700 posts en pr&#233;vision pour ce fil, alors ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il pourrait bien avoir raison


Evidemment, s'ils n'ont pas encore reçu l'agrément de la FCC, c'est cuit - mon petit oiseau   - pour une annonce mardi.


----------



## Komac (6 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> J'ai lu sur igeneration que l'hypothétique "iphone" d'appel aurait jajah d'embarqué !!!
> 
> alors là c'est sûr que cela va cartonner dans notre douce France, tous les bars PMU vont être plein à craquer de jajah



C'est quoi "jajah" ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2007)

Komac a dit:


> C'est quoi "jajah" ???



Ca :






Je ne te dis pas s'il va carburer l'iPhone avec ça.     


Je vois la porte.


----------



## naas (6 Janvier 2007)

D'un autre cot&#233; connaissant steve qui pr&#233;f&#232;re surprendre son monde, cela ne m'etonnerais pas  qu'il annonce le t&#233;l&#233;phone avant, rien que se garder l'effet de surprise.


----------



## kenell (6 Janvier 2007)

un autre petit fake simpa, histoire de faire flipper ceux qui connaissent pas la perspective :  TechEBlog

n'empêche que l'objet a un bon rendu global...


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2007)

Amusant cette histoire de FCC : si Apple devait attendre l'avis de cette commission, il y aurait donc n&#233;cessairement fuite. La nouvelle se r&#233;pandrait assez vite, vu le nombre de personnes qui fur&#232;tent &#224; la recherche d'informations sur la pomme.
Donc, on peut estimer que cet argument est int&#233;ressant mais pas d&#233;cisif, compte tenu des m&#233;thodes d'Apple ...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (6 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de voir &#231;a &#224; l'instant, repris de TechEblog cit&#233; plus haut dans la page : http://www.generationmp3.com/index.php/2007/01/06/5099-ichat-portable


C'est certainement un fake, mais j'aime bien le nom.


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2007)

Fake grossier mais assez sympatique.
Le prix est honn&#234;te aussi.


----------



## kenell (6 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Fake grossier mais assez sympatique.
> Le prix est honnête aussi.


oui le prix est honnête, voire trop honnête 
globalement, le principe du fake est sympa à mon goût :
un mix entre iPod video full screen et telephone...
par contre, il est peut-etre un peu trop large.


----------



## Php21 (6 Janvier 2007)

Et pourquoi l'Iphone, n'aurait pas un apn &#224; 3,2 megapixels en plus de tout ce que l'on attend de lui ?.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2007)

Il faut maintenir le prix du mobile ..et puis se lancer dans cette course serait perdu d'avance pour Apple ..


----------



## EScTB (6 Janvier 2007)

Plutot qu'un iphone, je verrai bien un pda mac (nouveau newton?) avec fonctionnalité telephone (comme sur certain smartphone windows mobile). On pourrait alors se connecter sur internet via le reseau gprs ou umts ou edge. 
Le top


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Janvier 2007)

EScTB a dit:


> Plutot qu'un iphone, je verrai bien un pda mac (nouveau newton?) avec fonctionnalité telephone (comme sur certain smartphone windows mobile). On pourrait alors se connecter sur internet via le reseau gprs ou umts ou edge.
> Le top



Ce serait en effet le top. L'échec du Newton était du à sa précocité sur le marché. La demande n'était pas assez élevé à l'époque. Aujourd'hui, je suis persuadé qu'un PDA siglé par la pomme ferait de l'effet, et se vendrait !


----------



## kenell (6 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce serait en effet le top. L'échec du Newton était du à sa précocité sur le marché. La demande n'était pas assez élevé à l'époque. Aujourd'hui, je suis persuadé qu'un PDA siglé par la pomme ferait de l'effet, et se vendrait !



carément!! 
j'aimerai préciser que les app numériques intégrés aux téléphones actuels ont atteint 5mégapixels, et les 3,2 mpix se généralisent. Apple, si elle muni son tel d'un app num, ferait mieux de mettre un 3,2 si elle veux que le tel ne soit pas en retard dès son lancement.


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Janvier 2007)

J'aimerais préciser que je n'ai même pas d'appareil photo sur mon portable... :rateau:


----------



## EScTB (6 Janvier 2007)

L'appareil photo n'est pas indispensable surtout si elle le vent en tant que PDA avec fonction portable inclu


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2007)

Le march&#233; des PDAs est d&#233;j&#224; assez phagocyt&#233; par MicroMou, vous voyez vraiment Apple se hasarder dans cette direction ?


----------



## EScTB (6 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Le marché des PDAs est déjà assez phagocyté par MicroMou, vous voyez vraiment Apple se hasarder dans cette direction ?



Justement les utilisateurs mac n'on pas de pda adapté (a pars palm mais ceux ci sombre, il commence a installé win sur leur machines) pour la synchronisation, l'integration dans osx etc.
Et puis pour eux ce serait l'occasion d'un nouveau couple comme celui que tout le monde connait itunes ipod.


----------



## barth_polux (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## kenell (6 Janvier 2007)

il fait que 1 GB ton iPhone? &#231;a me rappelle un nokia...mais celui-la est mieux...

je sais pas vous mais moi j'aime pas trop...me trimballer avec &#231;a...
sinon la r&#233;alisation n'est pas mal.

tant qu'on y est :
Voir la pièce jointe 13067


----------



## pim (6 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> _le fake de barth-polux_



Magnifique


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> le fake de barth polux





J'adore celui-là, il est super beau comme truc !! :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2007)

Je signe des deux mains !!  :love:


----------



## Didjo (7 Janvier 2007)

Moi ça m'énerverai vite de devoir composer les numéros de tel avec le ClickWheel... Faudrait les incruster au clavier...


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Moi &#231;a m'&#233;nerverai vite de devoir composer les num&#233;ros de tel avec le ClickWheel... Faudrait les incruster au clavier...




Mais &#231;a donnerais un truc trop gros aussi... 
N'emp&#234;ches, plus je le regarde, plus je le trouve sublime...:love: 
Manquerais plus qu'&#224; l'avoir entre les mains... :rateau:


----------



## naas (7 Janvier 2007)

Non mais par contre une roue avec les num&#233;ros grav&#233;s et r&#233;partis sur des tranches de 36 chacunes pourquoi pas !


----------



## EScTB (7 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Fake de barth_polux



J'adore:love: :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Janvier 2007)

EScTB a dit:


> J'adore:love: :love:



Oui, mais évite de citer des images de cette taille, stp !


----------



## dellys (7 Janvier 2007)

Ca va &#234;tre chaud pour taper un SMS...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> http://www.messenger.es/wp-content/uploads/2006/07/iphone.jpg


Pas mal effectivement.


----------



## xao85 (7 Janvier 2007)

Je bave déjà!


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


>



Wow il est encore plus beau et mieux fait que celui qui me faisait r&#233;ver depuis qq temps !

En plus, c'est bien dans le style Apple, pcq des fois on vois de ces prototypes  &#224; se demander si le "concepteur" a d&#233;j&#224; vu un mac.
Si Apple sors un iPhone/MacPhone comme celui la, d&#232;s qe la rev B sors, je prend !


EDIT : Mais sur la photo... il me semble que l'on ne vois ni micro, ni haut parleur... bizare quand m&#234;me pour un t&#233;l&#233;phone ! jme vois mal parler avec mes &#233;couteurs in-ears


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> EDIT : Mais sur la photo... il me semble que l'on ne vois ni micro, ni haut parleur... bizare quand même pour un téléphone !





voilà , c'est ce que je me dis a chaque fois que je vois un futur phone d'apple     





et puis avec un palm dedans serait parfait :love: 

je dois vous rappeler ma signature ?


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2007)

Avec ce genre d'appareil (magnifique), tu peux effectivement avoir un PDA. Cool.


----------



## pbas400 (7 Janvier 2007)

[SIZE=+1]*je dis ca, je dis rien 

Macworld vu de Las Vegas*[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]_Par La Tribune_[/SIZE] 
dim 07 jan, 18h27   

 Les partenaires industriels d'Apple seraient prêts à fabriquer 12 millions de téléphones portables. Apple pourrait très bien devenir opérateur mobile virtuel. Ce n'est plus qu'une question de date et tout le monde sait qu'Apple va commercialiser plusieurs modèles de téléphones portables au cours de l'année. Ils pourraient être présentés lors de Macworld qui ouvre ses portes le lundi à San Francisco. Comme d'habitude, l'événement fait toujours un peu d'ombre au Consumer Electronics Show de Las Vegas. On s'y méfie non pas des précédents succès de Steve Jobs, le patron d'Apple, mais de sa capacité à les réitérer. 
 Qu'attend donc l'industrie de l'électronique grand public? La banque d'affaires Morgan Stanley a lancé ses limiers sur l'affaire et a interrogé un bon nombre de fournisseurs asiatiques. Selon son enquête, Apple aurait préparé deux téléphones, l'un avec une capacité de mémoire de 4 giga-octets, l'autre avec une capacité de 8 giga-octets. Le premier serait proposé à 599 dollars aux Etats-Unis, le second 649 dollars. Chacun serait doté d'un grand écran LCD de 3,5 pouces avec une fonctionnalité tactile pour utiliser les menus. On pourrait choisir les premiers modèles en blanc, noir ou argent avec la possibilité de retenir d'autres couleurs par la suite. Ces appareils permettraient d'envoyer et de recevoir des mails, de tenir un agenda, et de prendre des photos et de courtes vidéos. Ils fonctionneraient évidement avec le service iTunes. Enfin, selon Morgan Stanley, les partenaires industriels d'Apple pourraient en fabriquer environ 12 millions sur l'année 2007. 
 Pour ce nouveau téléphone, Apple peut solliciter ses clients qui lui ont déjà acheté des baladeurs numériques iPods. Selon l'UBS, la société devrait avoir vendu 57 millions d'unités l'année dernière, auquel il faut rajouter un parc de 68 millions. Avec 2% à 3% de pénétration de son parc installé, Apple peut espérer vendre 2 à 3 millions de téléphones portables. Mais ce n'est pas tout. L'UBS parie sur un accord avec Cingular Networks et imagine Apple en opérateur téléphonique virtuel. L'accord serait bénéfique pour les deux parties. Apple n'aurait pas à subventionner l'achat du téléphone auprès de ses clients fans, comme le font les opérateurs classiques. Quant à Cingular, l'opérateur retire en moyenne 6 à 10 dollars de chiffre d'affaires supplémentaires par abonné au travers des ventes d'opérateurs virtuels, avec des marges très confortables, supérieur à 60%. En effet, la société n'a pas à financer le coût d'acquisitions de ces nouveaux clients.


----------



## tyler_d (7 Janvier 2007)

pbas400 a dit:


> [SIZE=+1] L'UBS parie sur un accord avec Cingular Networks et imagine Apple en opérateur téléphonique virtuel. L'accord serait bénéfique pour les deux parties. Apple n'aurait pas à subventionner l'achat du téléphone auprès de ses clients fans, comme le font les opérateurs classiques. Quant à Cingular, l'opérateur retire en moyenne 6 à 10 dollars de chiffre d'affaires supplémentaires par abonné au travers des ventes d'opérateurs virtuels, avec des marges très confortables, supérieur à 60%. En effet, la société n'a pas à financer le coût d'acquisitions de ces nouveaux clients.




je suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris mais si cet analyste pense qu'apple va vendre des téléphones à 650$ sans la moindre participation pour les clients, sous pretexte qu'ils sont des fans, c'est le bid assuré !

qui, à part les professionnels (déja équipé en blackberry, palm, pda et surtout en WINDOWS... ) pourait acheter un téléphone "mac" à ce prix ????

n'importnawak.


plus on s'approche de la keynote, moins j'y crois à ce téléphone...


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Janvier 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> je suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris mais si cet analyste pense qu'apple va vendre des téléphones à 650$ sans la moindre participation pour les clients, sous pretexte qu'ils sont des fans, c'est le bid assuré !
> 
> qui, à part les professionnels (déja équipé en blackberry, palm, pda et surtout en WINDOWS... ) pourait acheter un téléphone "mac" à ce prix ????



Parfaitement d'accord avec toi, je veux bien que ce soit Apple qui commercialise ce téléphone, mais il y a des limites. Un téléphone a 600 $ d'entrée de gamme, c'est hors de prix...


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2007)

Ouf !! &#192; 600 &#8364;, voil&#224; une d&#233;pense que je ne ferai donc pas (&#224; moins de 300 &#8364; je ne dis pas, mais l&#224; ...)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

ben moi je* vais  l'acheter :rose: 

 la plupart de mes telephones  je les achetes ,je n'aime pas changer de numero comme de chemise 
(mon n° principal de mobile a plus de 10 ans ) 
 et rarement l'operateur me propose le telephone  que j'aime  






* de toute façon c'est mon cadeau de noel


----------



## tantoillane (7 Janvier 2007)

bien souvent il y a toujours un t&#233;l&#233;phone offert avec l'inscription &#224; un forfait, peut-&#234;tre que les op&#233;rateurs seront assez fou pour mettre celui l&#224;  :rateau:


----------



## Piewhy (7 Janvier 2007)

En belgique on a tous des t&#233;l&#233;phones de merde parce qu'il est interdit de financer l'appareil par l'operateur... donc &#231;a change rien pour nous! 

mais bon... 500-700 euros pour un portable... uniquement si il fait friteuse alors!


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Janvier 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; l'iphone en fn le icall


----------



## r0m1 (7 Janvier 2007)

Euh... je crois qu'à la *page 76*.... il y était *déjà* ...


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2007)

PieWhy a dit:


> En belgique on a tous des téléphones de merde parce qu'il est interdit de financer l'appareil par l'operateur... donc ça change rien pour nous!
> 
> mais bon... 500-700 euros pour un portable... uniquement si il fait friteuse alors!



Fait comme Johnny, change de pays 
(on remarquera la rime)


----------



## Yggdrasill (8 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233; l'iphone en fn le icall




Euh... Avec une touche windows dessus... ils fournissent la lime a ongle pour faire partir &#231;a j'esp&#232;re ! Hors de question d'avoir un symbole windows dans ma poche, c'est contre ma religion... Et un autcollant sur un portable neuf...a 600euro !!! 300-400 je dis pas, si il fait pda, iPod and co je peux concevoir, mais 600 !!!
Je garde mon iPod nano dans ma poche droite et mon Samsung vieillissant dans ma poche gauche alors.


----------



## doctor maybe (8 Janvier 2007)

je verrais bien un ptit liens entre la couleur blanche du panneau ( au gauche )et celle d'un de ces fakes!? pas vous?










 ( le fakeen question! )

Enfin avec un ichat mobile ( "machin" phone quoi!) un peu plus design et qui se demarque de la concurrence naturellement!!


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2007)

ce qui est vraiment bien c'est que nous allons avoir droit &#224; quelquechose qui n'existe pas dans la concurrence, quelquechose qui va definir le march&#233;, si cela r&#233;ussi apple refait le coup de l'ipod, sinon.... newtown et autre pipin :sick:


----------



## fredintosh (8 Janvier 2007)

J'ai de plus en plus l'intuition qu'Apple va essayer de faire la m&#234;me chose avec le t&#233;l&#233;phone portable que ce qu'elle a fait avec les ordinateurs, en sortant le Macintosh &#224; l'&#233;poque.

Donc, un t&#233;l&#233;phone plus orient&#233; Mac que iPod en d&#233;finitive.
Un MacPhone ? :love:

Mais bien s&#251;r, je vais me tromper. :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

Photos de l'iPhone dans une pub Audi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

tu as raison de mettre un point d'interrogation...


----------



## iota (8 Janvier 2007)

Salut.

J'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; sceptique quand on &#233;voquait "l'iPhone", je ne voyais pas quel int&#233;ret Apple aurait &#224; se lancer dans le march&#233; de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie mobile ultra-satur&#233;...

Mais il faut avouer que l'heure est &#224; la convergence (expression &#224; la mode ) et c'est certainement &#224; ce niveau qu'Apple a une carte &#224; jouer.

Donc si "iPhone" il y a, pour que ce soit une r&#233;ussite (conqu&#233;rir des parts de march&#233 il faudrait peut-&#234;tre qu'il devienne le symbole de cette convergence. La plateforme mobile polyvalente (t&#233;l&#233;phonie, PDA, musique, photo, vid&#233;o, jeu vid&#233;o, GPS...), compacte, design et simple d'utilisation.

Car, si c'est pour nous ressortir un &#233;ni&#233;me t&#233;l&#233;phone mobile (aussi bien soit-il), je vois mal comment Apple pourrait s&#233;duire l'utilisateur lambda (ie : non-adorateur de la marque).

@+
iota


----------



## dellys (8 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Photos de l'iPhone dans une pub Audi ?



Je dirais plut&#244;t calculatrice 

Si c'est le trus gris en bas


----------



## lilimac54 (8 Janvier 2007)

avez vous des nouvelles de la Macworld


----------



## iota (8 Janvier 2007)

lilimac54 a dit:


> avez vous des nouvelles de la Macworld


On va peut-être attendre qu'elle commence  

@+
iota


----------



## FredericB (8 Janvier 2007)

PieWhy a dit:


> En belgique on a tous des t&#233;l&#233;phones de merde parce qu'il est interdit de financer l'appareil par l'operateur... donc &#231;a change rien pour nous!
> 
> mais bon... 500-700 euros pour un portable... uniquement si il fait friteuse alors!


Ben c'est le prix des QTEK and Co. sur le marché. Je ne pense pas que tout le monde change d'abonnement à chaque fois qu'il veut changer de phone.

Maintenant, va falloir regarder les fonctions proposées dans "cet iPhone"  si c'est pour avoir un iPod + PDA + Full synchr. avec un mac, je pense que cela vaut le coup, avec en prime l'interface légendaire d'Apple


----------



## neckaros (8 Janvier 2007)

Bizarre quand même la photo. TUAW dis que sa ressemble plus à une télécommande... mais une télécommande sur un dock iPod??


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> ...Mais il faut avouer que l'heure est à la convergence (expression à la mode ) et c'est certainement à ce niveau qu'Apple a une carte à jouer.
> 
> Donc si "iPhone" il y a, pour que ce soit une réussite (conquérir des parts de marché) il faudrait peut-être qu'il devienne le symbole de cette convergence. La plateforme mobile polyvalente (téléphonie, PDA, musique, photo, vidéo, jeu vidéo, GPS...), compacte, design et simple d'utilisation.
> 
> ...


Entièrement d'accord, après tout le marché des pda devient micro marché, le marché des téléphones est mature maintenant, il faut donc faire autre chose
faire une version mobile de l'itv et une version fixe.

Maintenant cela peux être aussi un "simple" ipod vidéo juste pour enfoncer windows et son zune, juste pour que steve se moque de l'autre, cela serait dommage pour l'iphone mais un régal pour notre steve de ridiculiser le zune qui le pauvre n'a pas besoin de cela, il serait même te bon ton de l'ignorer c'est le mieux que l'on puisse faire.

l'ipod vidéo ferait :
la photo, vidéo, contacts comme l'itv en fait
la plus serait une liaison wifi ou gsm ou les deux, ce qui semble combler nos attentes

disons donc deux produits
un ipod vidéo 
un ipod vidéo et telephone gsm+wifi pour la voip


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (8 Janvier 2007)

neckaros a dit:


> Bizarre quand même la photo. TUAW dis que sa ressemble plus à une télécommande... mais une télécommande sur un dock iPod??



Je crois qu'il parlait du "truc" blanc dans le bac à papier, en bas de la photo...

Me trompe-je?


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

C'est bien ça ... on verra demain


----------



## tyler_d (8 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ben moi je* vais  l'acheter :rose:
> 
> la plupart de mes telephones  je les achetes ,je n'aime pas changer de numero comme de chemise
> (mon n° principal de mobile a plus de 10 ans )
> ...




je pense que tu es au courant mais :
1 - en général, meme si le téléphone n'est pas "au catalogue" de l'opérateur, tu peux l'obtenir en renouvellement en passant par phone house par exemple.
2 - PORTABILITE : tu gardes ton numéro et profites d'un téléphone à prix cassé en ouvrant un nouvel abonnnement


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> je pense que tu es au courant mais :
> 1 - en général, meme si le téléphone n'est pas "au catalogue" de l'opérateur, tu peux l'obtenir en renouvellement en passant par phone house par exemple.
> 2 - PORTABILITE : tu gardes ton numéro et profites d'un téléphone à prix cassé en ouvrant un nouvel abonnnement



j'ai encore la formule de mon premier abonnement que orange voudrait bien me supprimer     

ce numero appartient a la famille et plus particulierement a l'homme depuis  que je "dois" recuperer les abonnements de ma fille  ......
le dernier vient d'etre a echeance , son numero ne me plait pas donc si apple ne sort pas de telephone je vais vite m'acheter le p'tit dernier samsung , je fera donc un nouveau abonnement en priant qu'il me donnent un numero facile 

de toute façon il me coutera cher vu que je prend pour moi meme des abonnements  pas chers .....je telephone tres peu


----------



## pim (8 Janvier 2007)

Tu as vu Princess, tout le monde parle de "Tatav Show Time" pour demain


----------



## Manu (8 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais que penser de cet article

Si ce qu'ils disent est vrai, on risque d'assister &#224; un seisme de la part d'Apple.

Surtout la phrase suivante :

"Whatever his business strategy, Mr. Jobs is certain to have an impact. Recently, he told two associates, who asked not to be identified to avoid damaging their relationship with him, that he was more excited about his current project than he was about the Macintosh"

:mouais:


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2007)

article sur abonnement, dommage...
ceci dit, ce ne sera pas le premier "woahh" "exciting" de la part de steve jobs


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> article sur abonnement, dommage...



??? Je viens de le lire en entier sans problème...


----------



## jphg (8 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> :mouais:



un truc télépathique


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Je ne sais que penser de cet article
> 
> Si ce qu'ils disent est vrai, on risque d'assister à un seisme de la part d'Apple.
> 
> ...



je l'ai lu mais sur un autre site, bon en fait comme d'habitude il faut prendre ses distances avec la rédaction, mais c'est sûr que ce "truc" qui est un mélange d'ipod pda, telephone, voip, lecteur vidéo est un sacré challenge


----------



## tyler_d (8 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> article sur abonnement, dommage...
> ceci dit, ce ne sera pas le premier "woahh" "exciting" de la part de steve jobs



n'oublis pas le "great and wonderfull product"...


----------



## Elance (8 Janvier 2007)

Lorsque l'on voit le prix d'un N93, N95 ou N80 de chez Nokia et les autres Smartphones constructeurs un prix de 600/650 $ pour un Smartphone Apple n'est pas prohibitif. Si en plus des primes opérateurs viennent le rentre plus abordable c'est encore mieux.  Perso j'attends depuis plus d'un an la bête pour pouvoir voir si je change pour le fameux MacPhone ou pour un Smartphone Nokia. Vivement demain.


----------



## sylko (8 Janvier 2007)

Les concurrents ne s'endorment pas sur leur lauriers.  

Nokia collabore avec Skype et Vox pour son nouveau N800


----------



## Paradise (8 Janvier 2007)

j'ai toujours parl&#233; d'un ipod Phone et il sera l&#224;    enfin   avec de la chance

en tout cas un &#233;norme s&#233;isme si Jobs parle d'un truc phone, ou tel, ou call, ou talk bref la cb va chauffer fait que 3 ans que j'attend cette petite b&#234;te


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (8 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> j'ai toujours parlé d'un ipod Phone et il sera là    enfin   avec de la chance
> 
> en tout cas un énorme séisme si Jobs parle d'un truc phone, ou tel, ou call, ou talk bref la cb va chauffer fait que 3 ans que j'attend cette petite bête



Un séisme, un séisme, je me permets d'intervenir pour relativiser quand même. Depuis le temps qu'il est annoncé cet iPhone, ce ne sera rien de moins qu'une vaguelette... Et puis un téléphone portable, c'est d'un banal, je ne vois pas ce qui sera bousculé. Le principe pour Apple sera de faire de l'argent au même titre que d'autres entreprises, mais de manière différente.
alors, le séisme... Nos vies quotidiennes ne vont pas changer pour autant, l'iPhone, iTalk, iMachin, ce n'est quand même pas l'invention du frigidaire ou de l'ordinateur...


----------



## Paradise (8 Janvier 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Un s&#233;isme, un s&#233;isme, je me permets d'intervenir pour relativiser quand m&#234;me. Depuis le temps qu'il est annonc&#233; cet iPhone, ce ne sera rien de moins qu'une vaguelette... Et puis un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable, c'est d'un banal, je ne vois pas ce qui sera bouscul&#233;. Le principe pour Apple sera de faire de l'argent au m&#234;me titre que d'autres entreprises, mais de mani&#232;re diff&#233;rente.
> alors, le s&#233;isme... Nos vies quotidiennes ne vont pas changer pour autant, l'iPhone, iTalk, iMachin, ce n'est quand m&#234;me pas l'invention du frigidaire ou de l'ordinateur...



d'accord d'accord avec toi, bha un Enorme s&#233;isme pour moi , tu imagine pas ce que c'est de maintenir un Sagem x6 (enfin une brique ) en vie pendant des ann&#233;es ..   

sans rire je suis d'accord avec toi mais pour moi je prend sa surtout pour un s&#233;ismedans le monde de la POMME


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Les concurrents ne s'endorment pas sur leur lauriers.
> 
> Nokia collabore avec Skype et Vox pour son nouveau N800



cel serai bien parce que leur telephone skype qui ne peux se promener que dans la maison ma déçu j'attendais un vrai gsm+voip
esperons que notre pomme favorite les grille sur place


----------



## Gimli510 (8 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> d'accord d'accord avec toi, bha un Enorme séisme pour moi , tu imagine pas ce que c'est de maintenir un Sagem x6 (enfin une brique ) en vie pendant des années ..
> 
> sans rire je suis d'accord avec toi mais pour moi je prend sa surtout pour un séismedans le monde de la POMME



C'est vrai que ce serait un gros séisme dans le monde de la pomme et surtout je pense que l'on peut faire confiance à apple pour innover même sur ce marché hypersaturé  .

Pourquoi pas un ipod vidéo écran tactile 16/9 fonctions gsm avec wi-fi bluetooth caméra pour la visio par ichat (ajoutez ce que vous voulez ici...) pour la modique somme de [ajoutez ici un nombre à 3 chiffres]  

Après tout, Jobs a tellement de trucs à annoncer que ca serait beaucoup plus simple pour lui de présenter un seul produit avec toutes les fonctionnalités de ceux que l'ont attend! (si si j'ai mes sources vous verrez demain )


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (8 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Les concurrents ne s'endorment pas sur leur lauriers.
> 
> Nokia collabore avec Skype et Vox pour son nouveau N800



C'est moi ou ce ne sont pas encore des concurrents d'Apple.

On est encore dans la rumeur et on devrait s'en souvenir sinon demain le nombre de râleur va exploser.
Pour ceux qui n'en peuvent plus, vous vous matez une des saisons de 24h d'un coup et vous êtes bon pour la keynote.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

Le voilà votre iPhone


----------



## Gimli510 (8 Janvier 2007)

Han Fake!


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

T'as raison :rose:


----------



## iota (8 Janvier 2007)

Il est classe le dock de l'iPhone :love:

@+
iota


----------



## dellys (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

C'est le moment qu'il arrive ...:love:


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2007)

m'en fous, j'ai pas de portable.
alors pour que la CB chauffe, il faudra vraiment que ce soit "woah" "great" "incredibly fun"


----------



## Manu (8 Janvier 2007)

Vous savez quoi?

Mon programme pour demain :

Après le boulot à 18 heures , je me tape  deux films à l'UGC d'à coté, puis je rentre chez moi vers 23 heures.  

Je lance Safari avec le site quicktime d'Apple en page d'accueil par défaut et je suis tranquilement la keynote.


----------



## kenell (8 Janvier 2007)

pas bête le ciné pour ne pas trop y penser...


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2007)

tiens je me trompe de fil maintenant 

bon rendez vous demain


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Janvier 2007)

Juste pour proposer un nom pour le iPhone qui serais apparement un TabletMac / minimac machin chose : 
*MacPod* -> entre le Mac et l'iPod


----------



## CERDAN (8 Janvier 2007)

Apple à déjà signé un contrat avec une entreprise téléphonique comme nokia ? et si c'était vrai et qu'on le sache pas , c'est possible aussi ? Parce que moi, je n'en ai pas beaucoup entendu parlé. 
Pour vendre des téléphone, il faut qu'apple s'"allie" avec une entreprise téléphonique, non ? 
Pour le moent, je ne suis mias alors pas sur de la sortie du MacPhone ! :hein:   :rose:


----------



## CERDAN (8 Janvier 2007)

vous avez des r&#233;ponses ?


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> vous avez des r&#233;ponses ?



Je prends mon iPhone et je demande &#224; Steve s'il a ajout&#233; la diapo du iPhone (tu sais comment il est : toujours pas &#224; l'aise avec Keynote)

2 mn


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Apple à déjà signé un contrat avec une entreprise téléphonique comme nokia ? et si c'était vrai et qu'on le sache pas , c'est possible aussi ? Parce que moi, je n'en ai pas beaucoup entendu parlé.
> Pour vendre des téléphone, il faut qu'apple s'"allie" avec une entreprise téléphonique, non ?
> Pour le moent, je ne suis mias alors pas sur de la sortie du MacPhone ! :hein:   :rose:



 Avec des opérateurs américains, et Vodafone à ce que j'ai lu ..


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Janvier 2007)

Et Bouygues qui vend des iPod


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

Tout le monde vend des iPod


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

oufffffffff sa me soulage ......par ce que moi je suis fidele a orange meme si j'aime pas cette couleur


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

:rose: 

ILs doivent être les seuls à ne pas les vendre ... :bebe:


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2007)

4444 visites pour ce fil  

Au fait qui se souvient des capacit&#233;s et logiciels du newtown ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2007)

J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas le sortir à 600 euros et/ou sans possibilité de remise par l'opérateur (que je ne puisse pas utiliser mes points Orange - Princess Tatav  -  pour l'acheter). Parce que, sinon, ILS PEUVENT SE LE GARDER !

Enfin, dans 24 heures on sera peut-être fixé.


----------



## Manu (8 Janvier 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Apple à déjà signé un contrat avec une entreprise téléphonique comme nokia ? et si c'était vrai et qu'on le sache pas , c'est possible aussi ? Parce que moi, je n'en ai pas beaucoup entendu parlé.
> Pour vendre des téléphone, il faut qu'apple s'"allie" avec une entreprise téléphonique, non ?
> Pour le moent, je ne suis mias alors pas sur de la sortie du MacPhone ! :hein:   :rose:



Non, il s'uffit que les opérateurs téléphoniques adoptent ton produit. Nokia n'est pas opérateur comme France Telecom, Bouygues, Cegetel, etc.


----------



## woulf (8 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> 4444 visites pour ce fil
> 
> Au fait qui se souvient des capacités et logiciels du newtown ?



Je me souviens qu'il s'agissait d'un engin exceptionnel, tant par ses capacités que son encombrement et son prix (de mémoire, plus de 5000 FF à l'époque...!)
Je le regrette encore mon MP2100


----------



## Manu (8 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> 4444 visites pour ce fil
> 
> Au fait qui se souvient des capacités et logiciels du newtown ?



capacité, je me rappelle juste du processeur StrongArm. mais des logiciels il y en avait pas mal. dans les domaines aussi variés que la médécine, la recherche scientifiques, etc.


Sa technologie la plus remarquable et jamais égalée est la reconnaissance de l'écriture. sans compter la possibilité par infra rouge de transferer des données entre deux newton.


----------



## pim (8 Janvier 2007)

Dans la m&#234;me s&#233;rie, les petits Psion Revo &#233;taient pas mal non plus !

En revanche le Nokia P800, il me fait bien penser &#224; un PDA de constructeur de PC. Y'a de la place pour Apple, m&#234;me si je doute tr&#232;s fortement que Apple s'aventure sur le march&#233; moribond du PDA, sauf &#224; le dynamiter avec une potion magique &#224; la sauce Apple, avec comme mots "convergence", "VoIP, "Tatav", etc.


----------



## mini-mac (8 Janvier 2007)

bon il faut que ce tel sorte en pack orange ou bouygue pour ce mois ci car je vais recevoir un bon de portage pour changer d'operateur sans changer de numero de tel !

bah sinon ce sera un nokia N80 ou N95 ( si il sort a temps ) 


tchuss


----------



## CERDAN (8 Janvier 2007)

Pour Manu :
Mais, personne d'autre marchands d'ordi avant apple n'a sorti de téléphone, je croyais qu'il faut être opérateur sois-même ou être en partenariat avec Cegetel... pour vendre des téléphones, DELL par exemple ne fournit pas de téléphones  
Mais si apple en a déja fait un c'est ok. Vodafone par ex. , merci la mouette !:rateau:


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2007)

par rapport au newton un simili newton avec un osx embarqu&#233; permettrait aux developpeurs de ne pas se limiter &#224; cette machine mais simplement re encoder leur application


----------



## Ordha (8 Janvier 2007)

Ceci laisserait-il présager qu'Apple va vraiment lancer son téléphone?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2007)

Ordha a dit:


> Ceci laisserait-il présager qu'Apple va vraiment lancer son téléphone?


En tout cas le divorce avec Apple est consommé.


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2007)

si tu compte sur le monde pour te donner des scoops sur l'info apple tu as du m&#233;rite 
plus s&#233;rieusement motorola a divorc&#233; d'apple depuis longtemps cela n'a donc rien d'&#233;tonnant a les voir utiliser les drm de ms


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2007)

Dispo fin du trimestre ?


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Janvier 2007)

J'adore ce fil... :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> J'adore ce fil... :love:



Je vous bat tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:love:


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je vous bat tous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est toi  



 


:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

voilà une foncionnalité que je ne connaissais pas :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


t'tute façon c'est normal, je n'exploite que le necessaire  






sinon, ce palm , je l'aura ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

_Je ne pensais pas être si bien placé._  

Je donnerai n'importe quoi pour voir la tête de Tatav' demain soir! :rose: 

Personne veut se faire une bouffe demain soir pour fêter l'attente?
La Mouette, tu prends l'avion jusqu'à Paris?


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> voilà une foncionnalité que je ne connaissais pas :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> t'tute façon c'est normal, je n'exploite que le necessaire
> ...


C'est ou cette fonctionnalit&#233;, je connaissais pas non plus (&#231;a arrive au meilleur*) ??









*je parle de tatav


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> C'est ou cette fonctionnalit&#233;, je connaissais pas non plus (&#231;a arrive au meilleur*) ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flotow (8 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> 4444 visites pour ce fil
> 
> Au fait qui se souvient des capacités et logiciels du newtown ?



Moi, d'ailleur, il a plus de pile, mais s'il en avait il fonctionnerai :rateau:



Manu a dit:


> capacité, je me rappelle juste du processeur StrongArm. mais des logiciels il y en avait pas mal. dans les domaines aussi variés que la médécine, la recherche scientifiques, etc.
> 
> 
> Sa technologie la plus remarquable et jamais égalée est la reconnaissance de l'écriture. sans compter la possibilité par infra rouge de transferer des données entre deux newton.



Oui, technologie russe d'ailleur (la seule entreprise qui ai rempli le 'contrat', qui etait de faire une technologie de reconnaissance dans tres peu de memoire pour la stocker)

c'est pour cela que Steve va annoncer le iTon, pour i_New_Ton


----------



## NED (8 Janvier 2007)

Purée chui loin....


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


>


merci (j'te boul'vert).


----------



## Yggdrasill (8 Janvier 2007)

Gimli510 a dit:


> C'est vrai que ce serait un gros s&#233;isme dans le monde de la pomme et surtout je pense que l'on peut faire confiance &#224; apple pour innover m&#234;me sur ce march&#233; hypersatur&#233;  .
> 
> Pourquoi pas un ipod vid&#233;o *&#233;cran tactile 16/9 fonctions gsm avec wi-fi bluetooth* cam&#233;ra pour la visio par ichat (ajoutez ce que vous voulez ici...) pour la modique somme de [ajoutez ici un nombre &#224; 3 chiffres]
> 
> Apr&#232;s tout, Jobs a tellement de trucs &#224; annoncer que ca serait beaucoup plus simple pour lui de pr&#233;senter un seul produit avec toutes les fonctionnalit&#233;s de ceux que l'ont attend! (si si j'ai mes sources vous verrez demain )



Exactement ce dont je peux r&#234;ver ! un gsm wifi et bluetooth :love: ave un &#233;cran tactile :love:
La nuit va &#234;tre longue il me semble !
Dans mon cas aussi ce sera un v&#233;ritable tsunami personnel ! (t'inqui&#232;te pas HmJ, dans mon cas ce sera plus au niveau mer du nord que M&#233;dit&#233;rran&#233;e )
La cb risque de le sentir passer, et eBay de me voir plus souvent jusqu'a l'aquisition de la peut-&#234;tre-future-merveille-dont-tout-le-monde-a-envie.



tyler_d a dit:


> n'oublis pas le "great and wonderfull product"...



Il n'y a pas mieux pour d&#233;signer les produits Apple. Il faut juste rajouter que Apple c'est claaaaasse, joli, puissant, rapide, compatible, ...


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2007)

Hein ?!? Oui ?!? On parle de moi ?  Ben deja, ce iPhone ferait une synchro avec ma messagerie du boulot sous Lotus Notes, ce serait bien cool. Mine de rien, y'a que Nokia qui fait ca au Japon, sinon il faut passer chez Blackberry


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Engadget

Tuaw.com

MacDailynews

MacRumors

UNESAYSilence

Gizmodo

Pourquoi ils n'ont que 4% de part de marché ...?


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2007)

bon il faut tout de m&#234;me dire que le wsj = wall street journal
parce que l&#224; on s'y perds


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Vous me ferez un résumé ( ça occupera jusqu'à la keynote)


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> J'adore ce fil... :love:


Merde on est fich&#233;s


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Vous me ferez un r&#233;sum&#233; ( &#231;a occupera jusqu'&#224; la keynote)



wsj &#224; dit:
A apple entreprise singuli&#232;re
B cingular op&#233;rateur telphonique

A &#224; parl&#233; &#224; B

C donc steve pr&#233;sente un itelephone aujourd'hui

CQFD :king: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Comme aurait sans doute dit le Petit Prince:

"Dessine moi un iPhone"


----------



## hippocampe fu (9 Janvier 2007)

de source RMC à 6h00 ce matin il y aura bien un telephone apple de presenté, vivement ce soir!


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> wsj à dit:
> A apple entreprise singulière
> B cingular opérateur telphonique
> 
> ...



Puree, ca devient complique... :love:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Alpha Mouette Charly à tour de contrôle ...

Check list keynote ..

-Connexion ok
-Tout le monde foutu à la porte ok
-Carte de crédit ok
-Bières ok
-Téléphone coupé ok

Prêt, ready, gooooooooooooooo !!!! 

:rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Alpha Mouette Charly à tour de contrôle ...
> 
> Check list keynote ..
> 
> ...



T'as oublié les apéritifs salé, .....  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Alpha Mouette Charly à tour de contrôle ...
> 
> Check list keynote ..
> 
> ...



si j'étais pas au régime, je rajouterai bien un bon vacherin chaud!!!


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> C'est moi ou ce ne sont pas encore des concurrents d'Apple.
> 
> On est encore dans la rumeur et on devrait s'en souvenir sinon demain le nombre de râleur va exploser.
> Pour ceux qui n'en peuvent plus, vous vous matez une des saisons de 24h d'un coup et vous êtes bon pour la keynote.
> ...



Tu as parfaitement raison, attendons encore quelques heures.


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (9 Janvier 2007)

bouhbouh a dit:


> si j'étais pas au régime, je rajouterai bien un bon vacherin chaud!!!



Fais-toi plaisir, bouboule!
C'est "nouvel an" aujourd'hui...
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:


> Fais-toi plaisir, bouboule!
> C'est "nouvel an" aujourd'hui...
> :rateau:



je ne suis pas certain qu'on soit pote si tu continues à m'appeler "BouBoule"   

tu sera privé de photos de mon Iphone.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Engadget
> 
> Tuaw.com
> 
> ...


Mon dieu ! Tout ça ! Pour finalement peut-être rien ce soir (Steve a la migraine).


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (9 Janvier 2007)

bouhbouh a dit:


> je ne suis pas certain qu'on soit pote si tu continues à m'appeler "BouBoule"
> 
> tu sera privé de photos de mon Iphone.....



C'est ton nick' qui m'a inspiré Bouhbouh...
Faut pas te fâcher...

Et promis, je t'enverrai les photos du mien.


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

il faut arrêter de trop rêver, sinon vous allez être deg si "l'iPhone" n'est pas...  
je sais de quoi je parle :rose:


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Alpha Mouette Charly à tour de contrôle ...
> 
> Check list keynote ..
> 
> ...



Je suis de tout coeur avec tou La mouette pour la sortie de cet Iphone, depuis le temps q'il cherche des news sur le net pour nous!


----------



## EricKvD (9 Janvier 2007)

N'empêche, si cela se révèle vrai, un "simple" téléphone, ce serait dommage à mon avis.:mouais:


----------



## fpoil (9 Janvier 2007)

En tout cas sur LCI ce matin ils n'employaient même plus le conditionnel pour l'"iphone" , certains journalistes sont quand même rapides et un peu présomptueux... (apparemment si le Wall Street Journal l'affirme c'est parole d'évangile )


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

Sinon La Mouette pour la bière, évite trop pret du clavier de l'ordi car sur le cou de l'émotion je te vois bie sauter de joie et là tu seras rien de la suite, car le mac lui n'est pas un ivrogne!


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Sinon La Mouette pour la bi&#232;re, &#233;vite trop pret du clavier de l'ordi car sur le cou de l'&#233;motion je te vois bie sauter de joie et l&#224; tu seras rien de la suite, car le mac lui n'est pas un ivrogne!



au moins maintenant il aura une raison dans racheter un...!!!


----------



## tyler_d (9 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Mon dieu ! Tout ça ! Pour finalement peut-être rien ce soir (Steve a la migraine).



pire : un superproduitquituelamort disponible uniquement sur le sol us, et aucune date pour l'international.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (9 Janvier 2007)

dans les news igénération :

"Daprès JP Morgan, Apple ne devrait pas tarder à sortir un iPod vidéo. En effet, Apple aurait commandé un nombre important de composants qui pourraient se trouver au coeur dun nouvel iPod avec disque dur. Lanalyste estime que le fameux «iPhone» est également sur le point de sortir. Cependant, il ne pourrait arriver dans le commerce quà la fin du trimestre. À suivre"


Vous voulez de l'azote liquide pour refroidir vos cartes de crédit  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

Vous me mettrez 2 litres!


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2007)

hippocampe fu a dit:


> de source RMC à 6h00 ce matin il y aura bien un telephone apple de presenté, vivement ce soir!



bon je veux bien des rumeurs mais là quand même RMC


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Janvier 2007)

tu veux dire que c'est un peu comme regarder TF1 lorsque tu cherches de l'information...


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

Salut.


naas a dit:


> bon je veux bien des rumeurs mais là quand même RMC


Rigole pas, ils ont embauché le gars de croquer 

@+
iota


----------



## tempest (9 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ca me ferait c**** de résilier Bouygues juste pour changer de téléphone...



Si il y a bien un opérateur qui n'aura pas d'accord avec Apple c'est bien Bouygues Au mieux SFR au pire Orange pour son côté International. Encore que SFR c'est aussi Vodaphone le leader mondial, donc


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

tempest a dit:


> Si il y a bien un opérateur qui n'aura pas d'accord avec Apple c'est bien Bouygues Au mieux SFR au pire Orange pour son côté International. Encore que SFR c'est aussi Vodaphone le leader mondial, donc


 
vu que Bouygues commence à vendre des IPOD, on peut légitimement penser qu'ils seront retenus pour l'Iphone.

En outre, il collerait bien avec l'Iphone à mon sens (opérateur non dominant mais dynamique)


----------



## tempest (9 Janvier 2007)

bouhbouh a dit:


> vu que Bouygues commence à vendre des IPOD, on peut légitimement penser qu'ils seront retenus pour l'Iphone.
> 
> En outre, il collerait bien avec l'Iphone à mon sens (opérateur non dominant mais dynamique)



Je serais très fortement surpris que Bouygues interesse Apple. C'est un opérateur trop petit et qui ne propose  même pas de réseau 3G ce qui les exclu d'entrée car le iWap ou je ne sais quoi ne marche qu'au Japon et chez Bouygues Mais je n'ai pas la science infuse. Qui vivra verra. De plus je ne crois pas vraiment à un iPhone. Face à Nokia je ne vois pas comment Apple peut se positionner


----------



## juve17 (9 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> (apparemment si le Wall Street Journal l'affirme c'est parole d'évangile )


 
En guise d'évangiles, il y a mieux bien mieux que ce "haut lieu" du capitalisme sauvage... 

Quant à l'iPhone, ce serait top mais... Y'a plus qu'à attendre et espérer qu'Apple soit au RDV.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Tu as vu la qualit&#233; de finition des Nokia aujourd'hui?
On est plus &#224; l'&#233;poque des 3310...
Je veux pas briser tes r&#234;ves monsieur mais pour arriver au m&#234;me niveau que Nokia, c'est pas sp&#233;cialement difficile. Sony Ericsson y arrive tr&#232;s bien.

Ce n'est, de toute fa&#231;on, pas le d&#233;bat.

Ca me fait penser &#224; la sortie du iPod, il y avait le m&#234;me genre de p&#233;los comme toi qui &#233;talaient sans v&#233;ritables arguments que le iPod ne pourrai pas se positionner, patatipatata.

Sors de ta coquille, le march&#233; des mobiles aujourd'hui, c'est une ville bourr&#233;e de gsm fades qui se la jouent un peu. L'iPhone, c'est l'attentat, la bombe et... les victimes.


----------



## Manu (9 Janvier 2007)

tempest a dit:


> De plus je ne crois pas vraiment &#224; un iPhone. Face &#224; Nokia je ne vois pas comment Apple peut se positionner&#8230;


 
Tu crois franchement que les t&#233;l&#233;phones et smartphone de Nokia sont aussi simple &#224; utiliser?

Comme pour l'iPod, Apple maitrise tr&#232;s bien l'interface homme-machine. Ils sont capable de proposer des fonctions in&#233;dites et surtout tr&#232;s simple d'utilisation. sans compter l'ergonomie.

Bref franchement il faut l'avouer, les smartphones et autres t&#233;l&#233;phones propos&#233;s aujourd'hui sont truff&#233;s de fonctions et c'est un vrai bazar. 

Avant l'arriv&#233;e de l'iPod, souviens toi, des balladeurs MP3 il y en avait pas mal. 

Franchement si Apple peut simplement mettre dans un smartphone ce qu'il y a d&#233;j&#224; dans Mac OS X &#224; savoir, le carnet d'adresse, lecteur de mail, iChat, iCal, iSync. Cela suffit &#224; plomber Nokia.


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Franchement si Apple peut simplement mettre dans un smartphone ce qu'il y a déjà dans Mac OS X à savoir, le carnet d'adresse, lecteur de mail, iChat, iCal, iSync.



ça me donnerait presque envie d'avoir un téléphone portable. 

oh non...

pas ça.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Comme principal concurrent de l'&#233;ventuel t&#233;l&#233;phone d'Apple je vois plus Sony Ericsson que Nokia..

En effet Sony a vendu 15 millions de t&#233;l&#233;phones au logo Walkman . Ce dernier est revenu en force dans ce cr&#233;neau suite au succ&#232;s de Apple avec l'iPod. Ce qui est amusant, est que Apple se doit de venir dans ce segment, justement &#224; cause ( en partie) du succ&#232;s des t&#233;l&#233;phones Walkman .. s'il ne veut pas voir partir des clients iPod &#224; la prochaine g&#233;n&#233;ration de Walkman t&#233;l&#233;phone ( W880i et W200i entre autres ...)


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> ...Franchement si Apple peut simplement mettre dans un smartphone ce qu'il y a déjà dans Mac OS X à savoir, le carnet d'adresse, lecteur de mail, iChat, iCal, iSync. Cela suffit à plomber Nokia.



oh que oui parce que quand tu vois le nombre de pseudo pda nokia qui n'ont jamais dépassé le cercle des fanas de la marque, apple à définitivement une carte à jouer


----------



## EricKvD (9 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> oh que oui parce que quand tu vois le nombre de pseudo pda nokia qui n'ont jamais dépassé le cercle des fanas de la marque, apple à définitivement une carte à jouer



Je me fais l'avocat du diable: on peut dire exactement la même chose pour les Mac sur le marché des ordinateurs personnels :afraid: Après tout, 4 ou 5% du marché, c'est pas grand'chose...


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Comme BMW pour l'automobile ...


----------



## Manu (9 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> oh que oui parce que quand tu vois le nombre de pseudo pda nokia qui n'ont jamais dépassé le cercle des fanas de la marque, apple à définitivement une carte à jouer


 

Si en plus il peut donner la possibilité de charger des widgets sur le téléphone c'est pas mal du tout.

Faut pas oublier que léopard arrive avec web clip permettant de faire soit même des widgets.


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Comme BMW pour l'automobile ...



A non ! pas de jantes baton sur le iPhone


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Si en plus il peut donner la possibilité de charger des widgets sur le téléphone c'est pas mal du tout.
> 
> Faut pas oublier que léopard arrive avec web clip permettant de faire soit même des widgets.



Donc si je te lis bien, Manu, tu crois fermement au second effet Kiss Switch, cool...


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Je me fais l'avocat du diable: on peut dire exactement la même chose pour les Mac sur le marché des ordinateurs personnels :afraid: Après tout, 4 ou 5% du marché, c'est pas grand'chose...


4 ou 5% des ordinateurs sont équipés du système d'exploitation macosx, mais par contre quelle est la place d'apple en tant que constructeur informatique


----------



## tempest (9 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Tu crois franchement que les téléphones et smartphone de Nokia sont aussi simple à utiliser?
> 
> Comme pour l'iPod, Apple maitrise très bien l'interface homme-machine. Ils sont capable de proposer des fonctions inédites et surtout très simple d'utilisation. sans compter l'ergonomie.
> 
> ...



Je ne conteste pas ton point de vue sur un plan technique et sur l'aspect idéal d'un tel produit mais je suis plus dubitatif sur leplan marketing. Il y a un nombre d'acteur phénoménal sur le marché, le rythme de renouvellement est très élevé. En plus en France on fonctionne à 70% avec les offres en Pack est)ce qu'Apple aura envi de filer ses portables miracles aux opérateurs pour des kopecs ?
Sur le seul plan du projet j'en rêve autant que vous mais que doit-il faire et que ne doit-il pas faire ? Caméra vidéo ? nul en tant que tel cool si on peut le connecter à son Mac pour servir d'iSight. Appareil photo ? Mouais bof la qualité est nulle de toute façon. Connection Internet ? Oui j'en rêve mais pas en payant 300  de forfait à SFr en plus pour télécharger 2 vidéos pétés et 1 sonnerie que je peux me faire en 2 secpondes avec Quicktime Il faut IMPÉRATIVEMENT  qu'il soit SIP, mais aussi 3G et Edge pour les coins reculé, il le faut bluetooth pour la connexion au Mac mais aussi Wifi pour tout le reste. Il doit avoir un vrai écran lisible en couleur avec un OS X light. Ok mais a quel prix ? 10 minutes en conversation et 2 heures en veille ? Je suis très chaud pour le voir mais je n'y crois pas du mpins pas pour le moment Mais j'espère me tromper. Car si Apple sort ce truc il faut que ce soit une vrai tuerie sinon ils vont se faire pourrir par tout le monde car le succès de l'iPod agace beaucoup de monde. Wait and see comme dise nos amis de l'angle Saxe.


----------



## jphg (9 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Si en plus il peut donner la possibilité de charger des widgets sur le téléphone c'est pas mal du tout.
> 
> Faut pas oublier que léopard arrive avec web clip permettant de faire soit même des widgets.



Pas con du tout ça.
Il ne faut pas oublier non plus que "pod", ça veut dire "module" (plus ou moins). et donc, je vois bien un module à fond updatable avec des widgets. Non ?


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2007)

tempest ne raisonne pas telephone, mais raisonne ipod vid&#233;o avec capacit&#233; wifi pour de la voip et gsm


----------



## tempest (9 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> tempest ne raisonne pas telephone, mais raisonne ipod vidéo avec capacité wifi pour de la voip et gsm



Je ne demande qu'a vous croire mais je suis dubitatif. C'est le genre de projet casse gueule car tout le monde attend un truc mais personne n'attend la même chose
Moi je m'en fous de regarder des films sur un écran de 320x240 !!! Je veux un super bon mais ultra basqiue téléphone capable de prendre TOUS les types de réseau et de se connecter à Internet sur un réseau wifi ouvert.
Un autre va me dire je veux un lecteur MP3 qui fait téléphone, et toi tu résonne en lecteur Vidéo qui peut téléphoner.
C'est la quadrature du cercle. Personne n'aura vraiment ce dont il rêve, et le truc sera un bitza de plus ou les journaliste et les critiques diront bien essayé mais mal réalisé. Mais attention je ne suis ni troll ni pessimisite bien au contraire je suis MacUser depuis plus de 20 ans et j'ai vu défiler un tas de trucs fabuleux dont on rêver tous : QuickTake, Newton, carte PC embarquée, Pipin (Console de jeux) tant et plus pour ne citer que les bricoles made in Cupertino et au bout du compte : le bide. Alors je préfère qu'Apple réfléchisse à 100 fois avant de faire un produit batard qui les desservira. Mais je le répête je demande à voir. Si ça se trouve ce soit à 20h je serais le plus grand fan du bordel en quastion.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Alpha Mouette Charly à tour de contrôle ...
> 
> Check list keynote ..
> 
> ...


 
Ben t'es prêt la mouette !! 



Paradise a dit:


> il faut arrêter de trop rêver, sinon vous allez être deg si "l'iPhone" n'est pas...
> je sais de quoi je parle :rose:


 
Je ne me lève plus jamais de devant mon ordi, jusqu'à sa sortie... 



EricKvD a dit:


> N'empêche, si cela se révèle vrai, un "simple" téléphone, ce serait dommage à mon avis.:mouais:


 
Ah oui, au vu de ce que le peuple attends de ça !! 



fpoil a dit:


> En tout cas sur LCI ce matin ils n'employaient même plus le conditionnel pour l'"iphone" , certains journalistes sont quand même rapides et un peu présomptueux... (apparemment si le Wall Street Journal l'affirme c'est parole d'évangile )


 
Espérons qu'ils aient raison !! 



naas a dit:


> bon je veux bien des rumeurs mais là quand même RMC


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Oui je suis prêt  :love:


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je ne me lève plus jamais de devant mon ordi, jusqu'à sa sortie...



:afraid: Tu as le pot de chambre juste à coté, ou une sonde ??!


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> :afraid: Tu as le pot de chambre juste à coté, ou une sonde ??!


 

Pour l'instant rien de prévu mais j'y pense...


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

+ que trois heures on saccroche à son siège!


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> + que trois heures on saccroche à son siège!


Surtout que ça commence dans 2 heures 

@+
iota


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

A oui merde c'est pas 19h c'est 18h, jserai arriver en retard!   "Excusez moi, j'ai loup&#233; qqchose... " r&#233;ponse: " oui l'Iphone et la crise cardiaque de la mouette!" :rateau:


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2007)

Oh, de toute fa&#231;on tu aurais entendu &#224; l'annonce de steve son fameux cri


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

J'ai deux Mac de r&#233;serve au cas ou un tomberait en panne..
Double connexion, 2 packs de bi&#232;res ...

Suis &#233;quip&#233; Keynote M&#244;ssieur  

Que je tr&#233;passe si je faiblis dans la keynote


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai deux Mac de réserve au cas ou un tomberait en panne..
> Double connexion, 2 packs de bières ...


Il y a toujours pas de connexion Wi-Fi disponible dans le métro parisien... je vais rater le début :rose:

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Janvier 2007)

Bah moi je préfère attendre que la keynote soit en ligne et entendre moi-même Steve annoncer la bonne nouvelle. Donc dans 2 heures moi c'est blackout, je déconnecte tout et je sors de chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est plus sage! 

La Mouette > Essaye de pas trop boire sinon ta compréhension de la keynote risque d'en pâtir...


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> La Mouette > Essaye de pas trop boire sinon ta compréhension de la keynote risque d'en pâtir...



Non, non, c'est pour après la keynote ..lorsque je préparerais le speech pour le banquier


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Tu ne mets pas toutes les chances de ton côté...


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Bah moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re attendre que la keynote soit en ligne et entendre moi-m&#234;me Steve annoncer la bonne nouvelle. Donc dans 2 heures moi c'est blackout, je d&#233;connecte tout et je sors de chez moi





bha c'est vrai que voir et d&#233;couvrir les news de la belle bouche de jobs est tr&#232;s attirant mais de la &#224; faire un blackout non non... &#224; moi le double am&#233;ricain mayo with COCA.. k1k1 style


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu ne mets pas toutes les chances de ton c&#244;t&#233;...



foutu pour foutu , au moins que ce soit dans la bonne humeur


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Bah moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re attendre que la keynote soit en ligne et entendre moi-m&#234;me Steve annoncer la bonne nouvelle. Donc dans 2 heures moi c'est blackout, je d&#233;connecte tout et je sors de chez moi



tra&#238;tre   
je pr&#233;conise que l'on fasse un mp &#224; orange fonc&#233;e avec toutes les nouveaut&#233;s au fur et &#224; mesure de la keynote :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> foutu pour foutu , au moins que ce soit dans la bonne humeur




_Demande &#224; ta femme... _


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> traître
> je préconise que l'on fasse un mp à orange foncée avec toutes les nouveautés au fur et à mesure de la keynote :bebe:



ok je m'occupe de tourner en caisse avec un porte voix  :love:  hihii 


iiIIiIipppPPphhhhooonnneeeeEEE!!!!!


Jobs appel DARKO


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> _Demande à ta femme... _




Si c'est la femme de la mouette, je comprends qu'il ait 3 enfants !!  

Sauf vot'respect Mr. Mouette


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Janvier 2007)

MDR  c'est pas sympa  Bon je pars pour la piscine là je serai tranquille 

Bonne Keynote à tous !


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Si c'est la femme de la mouette, je comprends qu'il ait 3 enfants !!
> 
> Sauf vot'respect Mr. Mouette



  

Faudrait plus de keynote .. les alloc ça paye plus


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Si c'est la femme de la mouette, je comprends qu'il ait 3 enfants !!
> 
> Sauf vot'respect Mr. Mouette



   

Et ce qui me concerne, je comprends pas pourquoi il a des problèmes avec son banquier. :bebe:

_Ouloh, que de flood! Je vais pitet m'arrêter..._


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-651865,36-853331@51-849972,0.html



J'espere qu'ils vont se planter


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

MobilePhone Apple annoncé.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (9 Janvier 2007)

Il ne manque qu'un prix raisonnable et c'est impec' !!


----------



## Didjo (9 Janvier 2007)

*YAHOUUUUUUUUUUU !!!

*Hum... Pardon...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Il ne manque qu'un prix raisonnable et c'est impec' !!



Bien d'accord! 

D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est un appareil avec un iPod ecran large, un mobile et un navigateur internet. Tout ça sous 3G. Avec un MacOS X dessus. Il s'appelera bien iPhone. 




EDIT: Pas de 3G, mais GSM + EDGE.


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est moi qui a mis la premiere photo de iphone sur macG


----------



## Max London (9 Janvier 2007)

Aaah depuis le temps qu'on l'attendais! :rateau: 
Mais jme demande quand même si il va plutôt être basé sur le Nano-style (2-8 go, dans les 200 euros) ou sur le Vidéo style (30-80 go, dans les 300-350 euros).


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Bien d'accord!
> 
> D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est un appareil avec un iPod ecran large, un mobile et un navigateur internet. Tout ça sous 3G. Avec un MacOS X dessus. Il s'appelera bien iPhone.





*C'est trop bien !!! Quelle joie !!!*

Et le nombre de connectés n'arrête pas d'augmenter : 1104 actuellement !!


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2007)

Il ne reste plus qu'&#224; attendre le prix et la disponibilit&#233;.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (9 Janvier 2007)

Apple réinvente le... doigt !!


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Janvier 2007)

:love: :love:


----------



## Didjo (9 Janvier 2007)

Une fois de plus ils ont totalement assuré... Mais vraiment... Sur le coup de l'iPhone nos rêves les plus fous sont réalisés...

:love:

Vive Apple...

Je cours aux US embrasser Steve et je reviens...


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2007)

En plus, on dirait m&#234;me qu'il est joli tout plein.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Une tuerie oui :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Janvier 2007)

fais chauffer la CB 

Il est beau :love:


----------



## mangeouillette (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Je l'aurai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; blanc.

Etant donn&#233; qu'il est wifi, il ne tardera pas &#224; g&#233;rer du VoIP.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Bon il ouvre ce store


----------



## Didjo (9 Janvier 2007)

On voit bien les photos hein pas la peine de les lier ici ^^

J'entend, même si je fais de la pub mais c'est pour la bonne cause : http://keynote.mac4ever.org/ tout petit peu mieux fourni que MacG...

Je suis abasourdi...

Qui m'achette un D500E, je le fais 205  ?!


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Je l'aurai préféré blanc.
> 
> Etant donné qu'il est wifi, il ne tardera pas à utiliser être pour du VoIP.



Il switch automatiquement du réseau au WiFi  lorsqu'il y a un réseau WiFi compatible


----------



## mangeouillette (9 Janvier 2007)

je vends mon Motorola L7 &#224; ... 250 &#8364;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il switch automatiquement du réseau au WiFi  lorsqu'il y a un réseau WiFi compatible



Bonheur!!! :love:


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (9 Janvier 2007)

Alors un pour ma mère, un pour mon père, et un pour moi :love: 

Vu l'engin mortel, ils vont le vendre à un prix Apple, et ils vont se gaver.
Qu'il soit sur le store France, qu'il soit sur le store France, Qu'il soit sur le store France, Qu'il soit sur le store France, Qu'il soit sur le store France, ...

9a ouvre ou bien ?


----------



## havigdort2 (9 Janvier 2007)

grrrr !!!! Je l'ai depuis 1 mois seulement.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (9 Janvier 2007)

Méfiez vous, car bientôt sortira le Zune Phone !!


----------



## mangeouillette (9 Janvier 2007)

Le Prix Non Officiel  : 

 - 499$
- 599$


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (9 Janvier 2007)

Faut qu'il arrête sa démo, à chaque annonce je fais BOUM BOUM :love: 

Vous croyez qu'il les livrent en Chronopost


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Janvier 2007)

Qui c'est qui annonce à bompi qu'il va bientôt voir fleurir un fil sur la version 2 de l'iPhone ??? :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Janvier 2007)

s&#251;r, je peux m&#234;me voius dire qu'ils ont d&#233;j&#224; un 747 qui arrive...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (9 Janvier 2007)

Ca doit faire un peu la gueule chez certain fabricant de téléphone.

On va avoir droit à une nouvelle guerre, les annonces et les nouveautés vont fleurir dans les mois qui viennent. Que du bon.

Pour le zune, la route s'annonce longue.


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Janvier 2007)

et sem&#233;e d'embuches, parce que faire tourner un Windaube sur un t&#233;l...


----------



## saturnin (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est quoi la différence entre celui à 499 et celui à 599 ?


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Janvier 2007)

100$


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2007)

Punaise. Ce qu'on l'a attendu cet iPhone. Ca valait le coup quand même. 

Gloups. 5 heures d'autonomie.


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Janvier 2007)

Le Monde a un scoop: l'iPhone a des touches t&#233;l&#233;phoniques  :hein:
http://www.lemonde.fr/web/depeches/0,14-0,39-29331099@7-37,0.html?xtor=RSS-3208


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Punaise. Ce qu'on l'a attendu cet iPhone. Ca valait le coup quand même.
> 
> Gloups. 5 heures d'autonomie.



... et 16 h en mode audio....
pas assez, trop insuffisant pour un appareil comme cela...


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ... et 16 h en mode audio....
> pas assez, trop insuffisant pour un appareil comme cela...



ouais finalement tu as raison, c'est de la merde... en fait n en veut pas


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (9 Janvier 2007)

US : Juin
Europe : fin de l'année
Asie : 2008 (!!!)

Voila le drame, putain 1 an


----------



## Merlooz (9 Janvier 2007)

500 $ Ouch quand même !!!


----------



## mangeouillette (9 Janvier 2007)

saturnin a dit:


> C'est quoi la différence entre celui à 499 et celui à 599 ?



499=4Go
599=8Go 

Je trouve ce prix un peut execcisf par rapport à mon budget de lycéen lol


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ... et 16 h en mode audio....
> pas assez, trop insuffisant pour un appareil comme cela...


 
L'autonomie des nouvelles batteries va s'améliorer.


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est pas mal du tout je trouve 16 heures en audio ! En veille, on doit pouvoir tenir la semaine, non ?! Je parle d'une utilisation en t&#233;l&#233;phone.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (9 Janvier 2007)

Il te reste un an pour "travailler" ton budget de lycéen.

La question est de svoir si à Paris pour Apple expo ils seront au moins présenter pour voir l'engin.


----------



## saturnin (1 Janvier 1970)

Ca sert à quoi d'annoncer des produits un an avant leur sortie?:mouais:
Nul.


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ... et 16 h en mode audio....
> pas assez, trop insuffisant pour un appareil comme cela...



:mouais: :sleep: :hein:


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le Monde a un scoop: l'iPhone a des touches t&#233;l&#233;phoniques  :hein:
> http://www.lemonde.fr/web/depeches/0,14-0,39-29331099@7-37,0.html?xtor=RSS-3208








 c'est formidable le metier de journaliste c'est formidable ! bon il sont un an pour comprendre remarque


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

Attendons de voir ce que va penser de tout cela Princess Tatav 

C'est vrai c'est son iTatav tout de m&#234;me 

Au fait grosse embrouille en perspective avec Cisco


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Pas mieux!


----------



## flotow (9 Janvier 2007)

Apparement, Steve a negocié (d'apres les rumeurs) et si ca se peut, il a fait comme les Beatles (avant) on ne fait pas si, et on a la marque (genre, on fait un produit audio, et accessoirement telephone, ET on ne marche pas sur vos platebandes) et hop, a mon avis, c'est deja reglé, car pour faire 2h sur un produit qui va changer de nom


----------



## capitaine_choc (9 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Attendons de voir ce que va penser de tout cela Princess Tatav
> 
> C'est vrai c'est son iTatav tout de même
> 
> Au fait grosse embrouille en perspective avec Cisco


Tu m'étonnes, quel sans-gène chez apple! Pourquoi ne pas appeler un produit Internet tant qu'ils y sont!


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

capitaine_choc a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes, quel sans-gène chez apple! Pourquoi ne pas appeler un produit Internet tant qu'ils y sont!


Bonne id&#233;e &#231;a "Internet", c'est pas une marque 

Mais l&#224; c'est un peu comme si Renault sortait une nouveau super grand monospace en l'appelant "A380". C'est bien trouv&#233; mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; pris !


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)

Je sens que c'est la fin de ce fil , c'est quoi maintenant la prochaine rumeur qui fera tant saliver les macusers :love:  ?


----------



## lilimac54 (9 Janvier 2007)

O&#249; l'on reparle de l'iPda ???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

je viens de rentrer là.......je viens de lire le post de pim.....il est qorti , oki mais j'en sais pas plus     

vous pas trop bavards là !!!  

je cours vite au store moi


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

DE toute fa&#231;on il me faut au moins un an pour r&#233;unir la somme!


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je cours vite au store moi



Ah mince alors    

C'est qui qui s'y colle pour lui annoncer que c'est dispo que dans 1 an ?   

_Edit_ : un petit lien pour Tatav :

http://www.apple.com/iphone/


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je viens de rentrer là.......je viens de lire le post de pim.....il est qorti , oki mais j'en sais pas plus
> 
> vous pas trop bavards là !!!
> 
> je cours vite au store moi



Cours po trop vite, tu risque d'être déçu!


----------



## Warflo (9 Janvier 2007)

Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rentrer l&#224;.......je viens de lire le post de pim.....il est qorti , oki mais j'en sais pas plus
> 
> vous pas trop bavards l&#224; !!!
> 
> je cours vite au store moi


Te presses pas tu as un an pour y aller


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

et m................!!!!!!!!!!!!:mouais: 

oué........1 ans ??????????   



c'est pas un peu long 1 an ?  :rateau:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (9 Janvier 2007)

Y a pas &#224; &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u,
la gamme des MacBook est tr&#232;s bien
Il y a ?TV
une nouvelle Borne Airport
Et un iPhone qui a l'air d'&#234;tre assez g&#233;nial et innovant.
Pour le reste, il y aura (qui sait...) un Special Event...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (9 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et m................!!!!!!!!!!!!:mouais:
> 
> oué........1 ans ??????????
> 
> ...


Il sera sûrement disponible en juin sur eBay pour un prix évidemment plus élevé..


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et m................!!!!!!!!!!!!:mouais:
> 
> ou&#233;........1 ans ??????????
> 
> ...



effectivement


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est pas un peu long 1 an ?  :rateau:



Juin 2007 > US
Fin 2007 > Europe
2008 > Asie

Mais vu ta localisation va falloir attendre encore un peu...

2012 > Lune

Pi en plus faut changer de signature maintenant !


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est pas un peu long 1 an ?  :rateau:



Steve n'a encore aucune autorisation de mise sur le march&#233; et des t&#233;l&#233;coms, ni aucun accord forc&#233;ment avec nos compagnies locales. Sinon le secret aurait &#233;t&#233; &#233;vent&#233; depuis longtemps.

Le point positif, c'est que l'on a le temps de la r&#233;flexion , ainsi que celui de faire des &#233;conomies :love:, et enfin quand il nous arrivera il n'aura plus aucun bug ! :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (9 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Le point positif, c'est que l'on a le temps de la réflexion , ainsi que celui de faire des économies :love:



ouais, un ptite piecette de 2 euros chaque jour dans une tirelire en forme de cochon et à noël le tour est joué


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> ouais, un ptite piecette de 2 euros chaque jour dans une tirelire en forme de cochon et à noël le tour est joué


EXACTEMENT


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

Je m'autorise à penser qu'il serai possible dans l'éventualité que ce que je dis ne soit pas totalement faux qu'une petite sortie de l'iPhone en Europe pour la fin de l'été 2007 serai sympathique.


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Je m'autorise à penser qu'il serai possible dans l'éventualité que ce que je dis ne soit pas totalement faux qu'une petite sortie de l'iPhone en Europe pour la fin de l'été 2007 serai sympathique.



je pense évidement comme toi, mais il fait se rappeller la sorti de l'ipod mini, qu'on avait attendu 7 mois en europe !!!!


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Un magnifique cadeau de Noël 2007 ..

Et puis s'il est génial point de vue fonctions et intégration , ça reste un mobile. Donc il sera certainement vendu en version non opérateur aux US, et il sera certainement possible de l'avoir un peu plus tôt en importation.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Ben dis donc *La mouette*, tu trustes tous les fils iPhone ?   

En tout cas ca fait plaisir de voir toute la communaute se reveiller.


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que je suis très content à double titre

-J'attendais cet iPhone depuis le temps que l'on en parlait
-Et puis c'est toujours existant de découvrir une nouveauté de Apple


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est vrai que je suis très content à double titre
> 
> -J'attendais cet iPhone depuis le temps que l'on en parlait
> -Et puis c'est toujours existant de découvrir une nouveauté de Apple


----------



## killatons (10 Janvier 2007)

euh question bête...Il fait vibreur ?!  
Et...toujours pas de radio ? (j'imagine que les bidules et accessoires ne tarderont pas remarque)


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Gallerie photos

Comparatif de taille


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Tu sais, la radio telle qu'on la connait, c'est comme la TV : passage au tout numerique, et puis abandon de l'analogique. Alors ca vaut peut-etre pas le cout de developper des modules qui, finalement, ne servent pas des masses... Et puis Apple prefere vendre des morceaux iTunes que ne rien toucher sur France Info


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Encore des photos


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

Je ne compte plus les heures pass&#233;es &#224; d&#233;nicher les rumeurs les plus folles et les fakes les plus improbables. Je ne compte plus non plus les heures pass&#233;es &#224; commenter ces rumeurs et ces fakes, ainsi qu'&#224; discuter pour savoir s'il va sortir ou pas et quand. Mais, voil&#224;, l'iPhone est sorti. Donc c'est la fin de la discussion. Et ce fil va s&#251;rement bient&#244;t ferm&#233;.
Alors, avant que &#231;a ferme, je voulais saluer ce fil bien sympa qui nous a occup&#233; si longtemps. Adieu et merci. 

PS : vous je ne sais pas, mais moi, &#231;a va me manquer. Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens.


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

On aura l'occasion de reporter cette énergie dans d'autres sujets.. liés à l'iPhone.

Cette appareil est magnifique, bien pensé. 

Il est cher , mais vu le nombres de fonctionnalités, et ses possibilités, le rapport est à l'avantage de l'iPhone. Et puis les constructeurs traditionnels demandent le même prix voir plus ( Exemple Sony Ericsson P990i, W950i et Nokia N93)

Rdv dans les sujet parlant de l'iPhone


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il est cher , mais vu le nombres de fonctionnalit&#233;s, et ses possibilit&#233;s, le rapport est &#224; l'avantage de l'iPhone. Et puis les constructeurs traditionnels demandent le m&#234;me prix voir plus ( Exemple Sony Ericsson P990i, W950i et Nokia N93)


Cher, tout est relatif. Car vu ce que tu dis, il ne l'est pas tant que &#231;a. En revanche, il n'est pas &#224; la port&#233;e de toutes les bourses. 

A bient&#244;t sur d'autres fils


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Janvier 2007)

Vous avez le lien avec le site qui ref&#233;rencait les fakes, pour comparer maintenant qu'il est sorti?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Vous avez le lien avec le site qui reférencait les fakes, pour comparer maintenant qu'il est sorti?


Ce fil en est plein. Et le moins qu'on puisse dire est qu'ils se sont tous plantés.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

On ne va quand meme pas fermer un fil meme pas 24h apres l'evenement ? C'est quand meme sympa d'avoir les retours de chacun, les "je vous l'avais bien dit" et les "ouah mais c'est nase"


----------



## EricKvD (10 Janvier 2007)

T'as pas vu ? Y'a un nouveau fil ici


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> T'as pas vu ? Y'a un nouveau fil ici



Bon ben on ferme alors :rateau:


----------



## tempest (10 Janvier 2007)

Et bien je me suis trompé hier avec mes réflexions bidons.
Et je suis bien content de m'être mis le doigt dans l'il jusqu'au coude !!!
Cet iPhone il est simplement FABULEUX.
NOKIA  et consorts peuvent faire de l'huile pour leur modèle haut de gamme.
Les fabricants de Pocket PC et Blackberry aussi.
Cet engin est carrément génial.
Je me demande que sera leprochain Armageddon d'Apple Comp Oups d'Apple Inc.
Merci à ceux qui ont échangé avec moi hier et à bientôt sur d'autres fils.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Cher, tout est relatif. Car vu ce que tu dis, il ne l'est pas tant que &#231;a. En revanche, il n'est pas &#224; la port&#233;e de toutes les bourses.
> 
> A bient&#244;t sur d'autres fils



Le Nokia N80 (Bugg&#233; &#224; mort) est sorti au prix de 699 euros...

C&#244;t&#233; autonomie c'est pas &#231;a du tout, iPhone fait mieux. Et il &#233;tait livr&#233; avec une carte de 64Mo.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Janvier 2007)

Super, La mouette, merci pour les photos !! 

Sinon, c'est sur que ce fil va nous manquer !!

Merci à tous d'avoir participé !!

A bientôt pour de nouveaux fakes !!


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2007)

c'est la qu'il faut revoir tous les fake d'iPhone et on constate que certains sont très proche de la réalité


----------



## fredintosh (10 Janvier 2007)

Eh bien moi, je ne suis pas trop m&#233;content de ma pr&#233;vision datant d'un matin du 8 janvier :



fredintosh a dit:


> J'ai de plus en plus l'intuition qu'Apple va essayer de faire la m&#234;me chose avec le t&#233;l&#233;phone portable que ce qu'elle a fait avec les ordinateurs, en sortant le Macintosh &#224; l'&#233;poque.
> 
> Donc, un t&#233;l&#233;phone plus orient&#233; Mac que iPod en d&#233;finitive.
> Un MacPhone ? :love:
> ...



      

(j'aurais juste pas d&#251; rajouter la derni&#232;re phrase)


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2007)

pas de prix annoncé?


----------



## EricKvD (10 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> pas de prix annoncé?



D'après le nouveau fil,  prix final: 499 dollar pour le 4go, 599dollar pour le 8go...


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Oui, mais d'ici la en Europe ca aura surement evolue. En esperant que l'euro ne rechute pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> D'après le nouveau fil,  prix final: 499 dollar pour le 4go, 599dollar pour le 8go...


Avec un abonnement de 2 ans chez Cingular, partenaire exclusif d'Apple aux USA.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Il etait question qu'Apple se lance sur le marche des fournisseurs de capacites. C'est peut-etre ce qui arrivera en France ? Oh aller, c'est une rumeur comme on en a l'habitude ici


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2007)

Adieu cher fil.....




Mais bient&#244;t un nouveau fil pour une nouvelle rumeur :love:    ( lol )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Mais bientôt un nouveau fil pour une nouvelle rumeur :love:    ( lol )


Oh oui. Chic ! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Janvier 2007)

A quand un iphone basique, et moins cher? 








OK, je sors...


----------



## xao85 (10 Janvier 2007)

Merci vraiment bcp à La mouette pour tt les infos qu'il a trouvé dessus!


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Je ne suis pas tout seul, il y a , entre autre, bompi, iDuck, naas etc ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je ne suis pas tout seul, il y a , entre autre, bompi, iDuck, naas etc ..


Merci de le rappeler.


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Janvier 2007)

:modo: @LaMouette: il risque d'y avoir un paquet de taf dans les mois &#224; venir sur le forum "Informatique nomade"  :rateau: 

Bon courage &#224; toi et &#224; yret


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Je demande pas mieux.. mais avant il faut qu'il soit disponible


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Janvier 2007)

Du coup, il faut demander &#224; Benjamin de d&#233;placer le forum 'informatique nomade" dans "rumeurs" en attendant


----------



## sylko (10 Janvier 2007)

A propos du prix. Celui-ci dépend d'un contrat de 2 ans avec Cingular.

Lorsqu'il sera disponible dans nos contrées, le prix sera également négocié avec les opérateurs nationaux.

Donc, il ne faut pas trop transposer les prix annoncés hier.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (10 Janvier 2007)

Oui car c'est bien connu chez nous, Wanadoo Orange ils ont l'habitude de pas être cher  

Bon un voyage à Paris pour voir la chose :love: de plus prêt à l'Apple expo et chauffe la CB.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2007)

Punaise me faut un nouvel opérateur là du coup je pense que je vais choisir une formule sans engagement histoire de pouvoir prendre l'iphone lorsqu'il sortira avec engagement.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

saturnin a dit:


> Punaise me faut un nouvel opérateur là du coup je pense que je vais choisir une formule sans engagement histoire de pouvoir prendre l'iphone lorsqu'il sortira avec engagement.



C'est sage.


----------



## Niwet (10 Janvier 2007)

Euh c'est mon premier post et je ne sais pas si je peux poser la question ici ...
Enfin voila j'ai voulu install&#233; le jeu Diablo 2 sur mon ordinateur portable mac mais sa ne marche pas : il y a &#233;crit quand je clique sur l'installation " ce logiciel ne fonctionne pas sur ce syst&#232;me" l'ordinateur est un macbook pro , le probleme ne semble pas venir de diablo puisque quand je veux l'installer sur le powerbook G4 il n'y a aucun probl&#232;me . . .
Merci d'avance


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur macg&#233; 
oui l&#224; pour de bon tu n'es pas au bon endroit  nous allons demander au mod&#233;rateur qui va se faire un plaisir de scinder ton post de la discussion et de cr&#233;er un sujet dans les forums jeux (dit la cave aussi    )


----------



## Niwet (10 Janvier 2007)

Merci beaucoup   .
Ah et désolé pour le post mal placé .


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

T'inqui&#232;te pas nous l'avons tous fait au d&#233;but :rateau:


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> T'inquiète pas nous l'avons tous fait au début :rateau:



Ah oui, meme toi :mouais:  t'aurais jamais du etre modo


----------



## Aion (10 Janvier 2007)

Salut tout le monde,

Un noob en plus 

Nouveau depuis 2mois dans l'univers Mac (j'ai acheté un MB C2D milieu de gamme le lendemain de sa sortie).

J'ai pas pu encore découvrir toute ses possibilités (pour le moment je profite juste d'iTunes,net,etc) Fin bon je vais pas vous raconter ma vie.

Juste pour dire qu'hier j'ai suivis cette keynote, avec les yeux d'un petit nouveau. J'ai profité donc du salon macgeneration2 (alegeb dessus). Pfiou c'était la folie^^

Puis après j'ai regarder toute la conférence. Et Steve Jobs est trop fort^^

Et puis cet iPhone, mon dieu....Je m'attendais pas à un truc aussi bon. J'ai surtout adoré la modification de la taille de l'image avec 2 doigts. Le défilement des photos, albums avec le scrolling magic xD

Sinon que dire de plus, c'est vraiment beau, le design me plait. J'espère qu'il y aura d'autre coloris présent (blanc,alu,...) mais aussi le GPS (et là je peux commencer a économiser).

L'autonomie me parait plus que correct 5h en utilisation intensive, ca fait pas mal.  Dommage pour le prix, j'aurais plutot préféré un modele 8go de base au pris de base, et un modele de 16go a 600$. Fin peut-être que je rêve un peu.

Moi qui voulait m'acheter un iPod, remplacer mon vieux nokia. C'est parfait.


----------



## xao85 (10 Janvier 2007)

Il faut savoir que ce model pose les bases. Lors de sa sortie le premier Ipod était loin d'être parfait et était très cher, d'ailleur si je me souviens bien les premières générations d'ipod avait un problème de durée de vie de batterie... 
Donc par la suite la gamme va se diversifier(yaura surrement des models moins cher, la capacité risque d'augmenter...) suffit d'attendre un peu


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2007)

Bon moi je vous le dis les amis j'en ai déjà marre d'attendre.:rose:


----------



## pslauver (10 Janvier 2007)

(déjà posté ailleurs)
Cela fait des années maintenant que l'on sait que c'est un visionnaire avec des années d'avance sur ses concurents. Tout le monde est à la ramasse derrière. Bien sur qu'il est rempli d'orgueuil mais bon on le serait peut-être à moins que cela.
Il y a 5 ans au lancement de l'Ipod... c'était que des hurlements. Et voilà 5 ans plus tard et 2 milliards de musiques après on recommence. Ne peut-on pas faire confiance au mec qui en 5 ans a pris 62 % de part de marché des baladeurs, qui à recréé le mac, qui a oser l'X (la transition) puis intel ? et tout cela sans vraiment de problème. Les Macs se vendent de mieux en mieux la sté se porte a merveille et est à la pointe de l'innovation. Le systéme est super stable, beau et rapide. Nouveau système tous les ans1/2 et en plus on n'est pas du coté obscur.

Bon sur ce coup de l'iphone moi je vous dis cela préfigure beaucoup plus de chose pour nos macs que l'on pourrait croire. 

Alors bravo à Mac, SJ, les autres pour tant d'innovations par rapport à ce que je vois ailleurs. SJ a dit ce n'est que le commencement...

De plus dans peu de temps on va avoir droit à l'ipod comme l'iphone sans l'iphone ?!?!

Enfin vous voyez quoi et à un prix de 399  ou 499 avec un disque dur de 80 GO


Au fait question ecran tactile et système regardez cette petite vidéo et on en reparlera !

http://cs.nyu.edu/~jhan/ftirtouch/


----------



## xao85 (10 Janvier 2007)

Truc de fou cette vid&#233;o,   ya pas a dire apple va loin, tr&#232;s loin!  Et je vois bien &#231;a dans pas si longtemps que &#231;a dans nos ordinateurs!


----------



## Didjo (10 Janvier 2007)

Je reviens un peu de loin... C'est vrai que le deuil du post-keynote va être dur, et surtout pour ce post vu que c'est le seul qui avançait une machine qu'Apple a présenté hier soir.

Bon... Subissant un cho post traumatique... Je... Oh... Pardon...

Je sais plus ce que je disais...

Sinon ! J'ai trouvé un nouveau fake ! Il est tout blanc, sans appareil photo, et sans OSX, parce-que fau pas rêver... il est dispo sur ce site, et on peut voir...


----------



## mouleux (11 Janvier 2007)

Salut tout le monde je suis nouveau et je suis tombé sur le iphone il y a 3 jours et il a l'air vraiment interressant mais j'orai une petite question. Est-ce-que il lit les videos ?


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2007)

Cette vid&#233;o, cela fait un moment qu'on l'a vu.
ET puis il faudrait peut-&#234;tre ne pas en faire trop dans le choc post-traumatique ... Bient&#244;t, &#231;a va &#234;tre la s&#233;rie Urgences, ici.

En tous cas, je crains de ne jamais l'avoir ce t&#233;l&#233;phone [&#224; quand sur le refurb ?] car, en-dehors de son prix pr&#233;visible, sans doute plus &#233;lev&#233; en euros qu'en dollars, il a un d&#233;faut assez f&#226;cheux : la batterie. Une des rumeurs parlait de deux batteries, permettant de ne pas mettre en p&#233;ril la partie communicante en consommant avec la partie musicale. Et l&#224;, ce n'est pas le cas. Or, l'on sait que les batteries ne sont pas le point fort de ces appareils [en terme de dur&#233;e de vie et de baisse de performance avec le temps].
Bref : si &#233;couter de la musique r&#233;sulte en limitant l'autonomie du t&#233;l&#233;phone drastiquement, c'est emb&#234;tant. Et je continuerai alors &#224; utiliser mes iPods en plus du t&#233;l&#233;phone.

Pour le reste, c'est sympa, comme objet, joli tout plein. Mais je ne suis pas certain que cela soit si facile &#224; utiliser [quelle est la taille de votre phalangette ??] et j'ai trouv&#233; que Stevie &#233;tait h&#233;sitant. Il est g&#234;n&#233; par sa presbytie, faut dire.

Dernier point : croyez-vous que cet OS X mobile vient avec un Terminal ?


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2007)

mouleux a dit:


> Salut tout le monde je suis nouveau et je suis tombé sur le iphone il y a 3 jours et il a l'air vraiment interressant mais j'orai une petite question. Est-ce-que il lit les videos ?


Oui-da. Mais quel format, cela n'a pas été précisé, me semble-t-il. Au moins les formats connus en standard par Apple, en tous cas.


----------



## jphg (11 Janvier 2007)

pslauver a dit:


> Au fait question ecran tactile et système regardez cette petite vidéo et on en reparlera !
> 
> http://cs.nyu.edu/~jhan/ftirtouch/



absolutely !


----------



## mouleux (11 Janvier 2007)

A ok tres bien et qu'entend tu par format standard ??  et j'avais une autre question est-ce-que ce iphone est compatible avec windows xp ou que avec les mac ?


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

... tiens, il a pas encore ferme ce fil ?


----------



## sdo (11 Janvier 2007)

mouleux a dit:


> A ok tres bien et qu'entend tu par format standard ??  et j'avais une autre question est-ce-que ce iphone est compatible avec windows xp ou que avec les mac ?



C'est iTunes qui sera chargé de la synchronisation donc oui XP sera compatible avec iPhone


----------



## trevise (11 Janvier 2007)

Hallucinant, je lance un truc bidon le 18 juillet dernier, et six mois et 1800 messages plus tard, vous êtes toujours dessus .

En tout cas, c'est peut-être une coïncidence, mais depuis la keynote, j'ai l'impression que l'on voit plus de nioub' sur nos forums préférés.

Mon prochain fil sera "où l'on reparle des précipitations torrentielles sous les aisselles de Steve Ballmer". Record à battre : 1880 messages.


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> ... tiens, il a pas encore ferme ce fil ?



Il n'est plus dans rumeurs


----------



## EricKvD (11 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il n'est plus dans rumeurs


Non, mais il y a au moins 3 fils qui parlent de l'iPhone  
Par moment, je ne sais plus où je poste :rose:


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2007)

Ce fil serait rest&#233; dans Rumeurs que, certes, il aurait d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; enterr&#233;. Avec les honneurs dus &#224; son int&#233;r&#234;t


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2007)

Un fil historique  
Un sondage ( c'est bien les sondages)
Un fil d'analyse plus technique ..

Le contraire de l'iPhone qui a trois en un, ici c'est un sujet en trois ...


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Janvier 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Mon prochain fil sera "où l'on reparle des précipitations torrentielles sous les aisselles de Steve Ballmer". Record à battre : 1880 messages.




Vas-y, lance-le, je l'attends avec impatience !!!


----------



## CERDAN (11 Janvier 2007)

mouleux a dit:


> A ok tres bien et qu'entend tu par format standard ?? et j'avais une autre question est-ce-que ce iphone est compatible avec windows xp ou que avec les mac ?


 
Cet iPhone n'est pas encore sorti, il est compatible avec windows et mac, et pourra surement lire des videos de format MPEG-4, et de toute façon, si tu as une video qu'il ne peut pas lire, tu peux toujours la concertir en MPEG-4 avec des logiciels gratuits, donc pas de problèmes !


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Hallucinant, je lance un truc bidon le 18 juillet dernier, et six mois et 1800 messages plus tard, vous êtes toujours dessus .
> 
> En tout cas, c'est peut-être une coïncidence, mais depuis la keynote, j'ai l'impression que l'on voit plus de nioub' sur nos forums préférés.
> 
> Mon prochain fil sera "où l'on reparle des précipitations torrentielles sous les aisselles de Steve Ballmer". Record à battre : 1880 messages.


 
C'est vrai qu'on l'attend depuis longtemps cet iPhone. Pour le WiMax, ça devrait pas tarder non plus.


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Cet iPhone n'est pas encore sorti, il est compatible avec windows et mac, et pourra surement lire des videos de format MPEG-4, et de toute façon, si tu as une video qu'il ne peut pas lire, tu peux toujours la concertir en MPEG-4 avec des logiciels gratuits, donc pas de problèmes !


 
Compatible Windows? Me serais-je endormi durant la présentation?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ce fil serait resté dans Rumeurs que, certes, il aurait déjà été enterré. Avec les honneurs dus à son intérêt


M'sieur, M'sieur, on peut quand même balancer des rumeurs sur ce fil si on en a ?


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2007)

Ah &#231;a ! Ce n'est pas dans ma juridiction ...


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de voir la Keynote,
Je suis sur le cul là !
C'est balaise cet Iphone !
Mais ca va quand même bien douiller le plortefeuille la bestiole!


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, c'est un peu frustrant : on sent bien que l'objet est sympathique mais j'ai encore du mal &#224; admettre qu'il soit r&#233;volutionnaire ...
Ce qui me chiffonne est que, finalement, on ne voit presque rien de Multi-touch et de ses capacit&#233;s : on voit le d&#233;filement (marrant), le d&#233;placement (lorsque le doigt reste en contact avec l'&#233;cran) et la gestion de la taille (utilisation du pouce et d el'index pour "pincer" la photo). &#192; part &#231;a ... C'est chouette, mais cela reste du niveau du trackpad &#224; deux doigts en un peu plus puissant.

Note 1 : on imagine d'ailleurs que le Multi-touch a d&#251; &#234;tre partiellement impl&#233;ment&#233; pour le trackpad &#224; deux doigts => une sorte de _proof of concept_.
Note 2 : on imagine _aussi_ que les portables pourraient tr&#232;s bien avoir une surface tactile plus &#233;tendue que le trackpad, permettant d'utiliser les d&#233;veloppements futures de Multi-touch. Vous voyez, dans Preview, une utilisation du "pincement de photo" pour agrandir/diminuer la taille de l'image ?
Note 3 : une fois encore : on a ici des technos qui ne demandent qu'&#224; &#234;tre enrichies. Apr&#232;s tout, la souris et la roue &#224; clics n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; parfaites d'entr&#233;e.


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> on a ici des technos qui ne demandent qu'à être enrichies. Après tout, la souris et la roue à clics n'ont pas été parfaites d'entrée.



Ni la manzana! des siècles pour mettre la recette au point !


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> En même temps, c'est un peu frustrant : on sent bien que l'objet est sympathique mais j'ai encore du mal à admettre qu'il soit révolutionnaire ...
> Ce qui me chiffonne est que, finalement, on ne voit presque rien de Multi-touch et de ses capacités : on voit le défilement (marrant), le déplacement (lorsque le doigt reste en contact avec l'écran) et la gestion de la taille (utilisation du pouce et d el'index pour "pincer" la photo). À part ça ... C'est chouette, mais cela reste du niveau du trackpad à deux doigts en un peu plus puissant.
> 
> Note 1 : on imagine d'ailleurs que le Multi-touch a dû être partiellement implémenté pour le trackpad à deux doigts => une sorte de _proof of concept_.
> ...



Au risque de dire une connerie vu la taille des track pad sur les macbook, il "suffirait" que cette idée arrive dans l'oreille d'un codeur fou sans travail en ce moment et il se pourrait bien qu'on aie qqch de similaire assez rapidement 
Ca pourrait être chouette pour les présentation aux cours, etc, etc


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> En même temps, c'est un peu frustrant : on sent bien que l'objet est sympathique mais j'ai encore du mal à admettre qu'il soit révolutionnaire ...
> Ce qui me chiffonne est que, finalement, on ne voit presque rien de Multi-touch et de ses capacités : on voit le défilement (marrant), le déplacement (lorsque le doigt reste en contact avec l'écran) et la gestion de la taille (utilisation du pouce et d el'index pour "pincer" la photo). À part ça ... C'est chouette, mais cela reste du niveau du trackpad à deux doigts en un peu plus puissant.
> 
> Note 1 : on imagine d'ailleurs que le Multi-touch a dû être partiellement implémenté pour le trackpad à deux doigts => une sorte de _proof of concept_.
> ...


 
Le prochain portable (12 pouces), je le vois avec deux écrans. Un classique et l'autre tactile Multi-Touch. Ce dernier permettra d'afficher un clavier virtuel ou tout autre chose, si la saisie de texte n'est pas nécessaire.


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Le prochain portable (12 pouces), je le vois avec deux écrans. Un classique et l'autre tactile Multi-Touch. Ce dernier permettra d'afficher un clavier virtuel ou tout autre chose, si la saisie de texte n'est pas nécessaire.



Et une autonomie d'environ une heure


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Et une autonomie d'environ une heure


 
Rabat-joie, va!       

Il aura une manivelle, comme l'ordi à 100$ ou une batterie révolutionnaire au ...polonium


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Le prochain portable (12 pouces), je le vois avec deux écrans. Un classique et l'autre tactile Multi-Touch. Ce dernier permettra d'afficher un clavier virtuel ou tout autre chose, si la saisie de texte n'est pas nécessaire.


Mouais :mouais:

Pas convaincu 

Je pense que les gens ont besoin de sentir physiquement le clavier. La sensation d'enfoncer les touches, de sentir un retour de la part du clavier... tout ça me parait important! Même sur un ultraportable, le clavier est un outil indispensable. Dans le cadre d'un iPhone, la problématique est différente. C'est un appareil 100% nomade, avec une utilisation très restreinte du clavier.


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2007)

Yummy !

Je pense qu'il faut cependant un peu d'habitude pour ... se d&#233;shabituer du clavier m&#233;canique : pas de retour sous la pulpe du doigt (cela donne des informations quant &#224; la pr&#233;cision de la frappe) par exemple. Il reste des id&#233;es &#224; d&#233;velopper pour permettre une telle souplesse tout en offrant des rep&#232;res suffisants, qui puissent &#234;tre int&#233;gr&#233;s progressivement.
Mais ce sera peut-&#234;tre une simple affaire de g&#233;n&#233;ration : nos pitchouns manient la souris avec aisance en un temps &#233;clair tr&#232;s t&#244;t quand nombre de nos a&#238;n&#233;s ont d&#251; pratiquer un moment pour se sentir au point.

C'est d'ailleurs ce qui me fait attendre avec une certaine impatience (lire : je grille) de pouvoir en tripoter un pour voir si je suis en phase ou non avec ce produit. J'ai d'ailleurs trouv&#233; que S.J. n'&#233;tait pas super &#224; l'aise. Moins que Shiller, je dirais (vu sur CBS.com).


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Et une autonomie d'environ une heure


----------



## saturnin (15 Janvier 2007)

Petite question : sur la photo avec les deux poissons en fait c'est une video ceux-ci sont en train de bouger?


----------



## Piewhy (15 Janvier 2007)

Je penses pas : il s'agit d'un des fonds d'&#233;cran fournit dans OS X


----------

